# doublejj's BIG 2015 adventure.....



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2014)

As one season comes to an end....another one starts.
Here's to Spring 2015......





..2015 clone mothers.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2014)

I will take the honour of first to sub into this thread.....
Good vibes all going your way mate.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I will take the honour of first to sub into this thread.....
> Good vibes all going your way mate.


Your picture will occupy a prominent place in my garden...
It's too bad you weren't facing the camera.....you could watch the plants grow


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cheers to a great harvest this year and a better one next year<~~~~~~took my like 10 min to type that


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome man, I look forward to it


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 15, 2014)

Im in Djj i cant wait to watch em grow.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> As one season comes to an end....another one starts.
> Here's to Spring 2015......
> 
> 
> ...


I saw clones just like those on Saturday, what are the odds??? 
Happy growing


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 15, 2014)

In as well! I hope that my baby does you some good.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm gonna enjoy learning from you my man!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Cheers to a great harvest this year and a better one next year<~~~~~~took my like 10 min to type that


 Yeah since coming back from that damn BBQ my posts have been really screwed up as well, ha! JJ that pig was one of the best I've ever had. 

JJ are you still able to grow outdoors where you are?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

define "Able"?...lol...........Legally?...no. No outdoors in Sac. But I grow out of sight, inside a carport anyway. The farm is in another county. I'll start plants here & transport...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

All of the plants are destined for the greenhouse or the smart pots out on the grow farm..


----------



## Weedburger (Dec 16, 2014)

What a great plants you got out there.

Subbed, best of luck this year.


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahhh I can't wait to see what you guys do this season JJ!


----------



## Fast50 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking forward to watching the show.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> define "Able"?...lol...........Legally?...no. No outdoors in Sac. But I grow out of sight, inside a carport anyway. The farm is in another county. I'll start plants here & transport...


I figured the carport could be considered 'indoors' at least that is how I would argue it. I wish to god I could do outside but I'm right under the drone's and other's flight paths (at low altitude), shit. But now I have hubby interested (I came home to plants that look better than I can grow them!), he is talking moving north, land and greenhouse(s) on xx acres!  He found something like a 28' x 132' greenhouse  I'm like, yeah, I'll provide you clones, you bet LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking fwd to watching this


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

The plan is to scrap the 200gl & use 400gl smart pots this season....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

No a carport is not legal.....but the county is always looking for code violations to impose fines to collect revenue. It's the $1000 per plant fine that is the reason for the carport. I feel pretty safe in the carport because you cannot see inside. I only worry when I have flowering plants out there, because they smell....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I figured the carport could be considered 'indoors' at least that is how I would argue it. I wish to god I could do outside but I'm right under the drone's and other's flight paths (at low altitude), shit. But now I have hubby interested (I came home to plants that look better than I can grow them!), he is talking moving north, land and greenhouse(s) on xx acres!  He found something like a 28' x 132' greenhouse  I'm like, yeah, I'll provide you clones, you bet LOL


You can rent places like that up here.....but they want the whole years rent up front.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No a carport is not legal.....but the county is always looking for code violations to impose fines to collect revenue. It's the $1000 per plant fine that is the reason for the carport. I feel pretty safe in the carport because you cannot see inside. I only worry when I have flowering plants out there, because they smell....


Actually hubby is getting ready to retire and we are both talking north but options are open. Co-opting the voting populace's will, using code is really chicken shit, and should be good for a legal challenge. That's really a Bozo no no LOL!



doublejj said:


> You can rent places like that up here.....but they want the whole years rent up front.....


LOL yeah! The next Cannabis kings and other grandiosity, nope, not us, I'm working toward something relatively specific and the last thing I want is weight of stuff I can't use (since I don't sell, I gift my overage to patients, cancer and military veterans in pain). I am trying to work with CN on the production of the Holy Grail mode of administration; cool inhalant. But along with that I would like to dial some strains in as to specific receptor affects. I have some neurosurgeons who are evincing interest. It's just a matter of time. They currently can't take their eyes off my basal cell! They can't believe their own eyes  It's amazing and gratifying what this plant can do.

Shame on America for blocking this.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> snip:.... But along with that I would like to dial some strains in as to specific receptor affects. .....


Did you try the Abusive that was at the BBQ? I believe this would be a good contender, I smoked my sample last night and was very pleased with the results.
Sadly we used my notes to roll up the last joint and I have no Idea who brought it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you try the Abusive that was at the BBQ? I believe this would be a good contender, I smoked my sample last night and was very pleased with the results.
> Sadly we used my notes to roll up the last joint and I have no Idea who brought it.


I remember trying some of the abusive. Weren't you there with me? We both hit off the pipe? Jesus I was buzzed. I remember the orange pipe. I didn't pack anything to take, I could NEVER find the baggies LOL! I just sort of wandered about in a stupor! Next time I will have a plan LOL

I desperately wanted a sample of the Huckleberry! I asked someone, who shall remain nameless, to roll me one please and gave him my new pack of papers hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa! I think everyone was shit-faced. Except JJ...... I don't think anything hits him, he's super tolerant.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

We grew the Abusive....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> We grew the Abusive....


Yeah, next time I will attempt to spectate more and participate less LOL. It was amazing stuff JJ


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2014)

whew, I forgot this wasn't the bbq thread.


doublejj said:


> We grew the Abusive....


 Will/can there be more????


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> whew, I forgot this wasn't the bbq thread.
> 
> Will/can there be more????


Clone run coming on? I'll take one.... PS those clones you gave me over a foot tall! Thank you......


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> whew, I forgot this wasn't the bbq thread.
> 
> Will/can there be more????


No, I have no clones or seeds of the abusive og..........


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No, I have no clones or seeds of the abusive og..........


Dreams shattered.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Dreams shattered.


LOL! so I'm sitting here thinking hmmmmmmm Dreams shattered wonder if that's related to blue dream and in shatter form..... oh dear lord I have not sobered up YET!


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 17, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL! so I'm sitting here thinking hmmmmmmm Dreams shattered wonder if that's related to blue dream and in shatter form..... oh dear lord I have not sobered up YET!


LOL I saw that and thought..."Great strain name!" LOL

JJ if you need someone to put in some work out there for setup I am offering my services. Of course it's up to the big guys but I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> LOL I saw that and thought..."Great strain name!" LOL
> 
> JJ if you need someone to put in some work out there for setup I am offering my services. Of course it's up to the big guys but I just wanted to throw that out there.


I wish I was closer. I could learn sooooooooooooo much!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I wish I was closer. I could learn sooooooooooooo much!


ive learnt so much and im like 2000 plus ks away


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 17, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I wish I was closer. I could learn sooooooooooooo much!


I am closer and I can't get to him still! Gotta be on the "approved" list to visit. At least I have an open invite to Nuggs.  Damnit I WILL help someone this season if I am not running my own. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am closer and I can't get to him still! Gotta be on the "approved" list to visit. At least I have an open invite to Nuggs.  Damnit I WILL help someone this season if I am not running my own. LOL


LOL and here we thought the Mason's were hard to crack


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2014)

Well BIG plans have been made for the coming season. Many lessons were learned and we are very eager to take the plunge into 2015. We've made an evaluation of last season & see room for much improvement. We will be doing some things differently this year. I'm very excited to be the first to carry the ball this season, and launch us into the next chapter.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2014)

sounds exciting jj....as much as I have my own 3 projects going at this time I really miss seeing the likes of yours and so many others grows in my off season.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds exciting jj....as much as I have my own 3 projects going at this time I really miss seeing the likes of yours and so many others grows in my off season.


I've been keeping an eye on your grow....


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't wait to see what you get going JJ! Super excited this season!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)

2014 Cherry Pie....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

your greenhouse shots are the things dreams are made of.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> your greenhouse shots are the things dreams are made of.


2014 spring light dep....


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 18, 2014)

Are you running any new strains?

Good luck!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)

Bugeye said:


> Are you running any new strains?
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah, mostly all new strains......except Cherry Pie...


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, mostly all new strains......except Cherry Pie...


Well I'll look forward to watching! I was looking for the cherry pie in seed form but it seems to be clone only. Haven't seen anybody selling it in Colorado yet.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2014)

gday jj hope you have a good weekend ...mines just starting


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 18, 2014)

This setup reminded me of you... driveway stealth 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4809645172.html


----------



## adower (Dec 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> This setup reminded me of you... driveway stealth
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4809645172.html


That thing is sick!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> This setup reminded me of you... driveway stealth
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4809645172.html


Just done the maths...one of them in the backyard here would net 10g profit first grow......and then all profit bar running costs.


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Just done the maths...one of them in the backyard here would net 10g profit first grow......and then all profit bar running costs.


those gavita lights are suppose to be the next big thing, have you checked them out?


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 2014 spring light dep....
> View attachment 3315529


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> those gavita lights are suppose to be the next big thing, have you checked them out?


to be honest bud ive never heard or seen them until you put that post there


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2014)

sweet! This is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## adower (Dec 19, 2014)

="Garden Boss, post: 11160019, member: 653197"]those gavita lights are suppose to be the next big thing, have you checked them out?[/QUOTE]
Theyre the shit from what ive seen. You can adjust the wattage on the fly. Only thing I dont like is they only make de hps bulbs for them and they're 450$ each for the 1000watt gavita unit.


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 19, 2014)

I also heard great things about the Gavitas. They will burn the shit out of your plants if you don't have them up high enough though.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 19, 2014)

Gavita has changed my life! Running 3k now and adding another two this weekend. Strong as fuck, runs cool and my plants are in beast mode


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm gonna buy 3-4k.....do they use less elect?....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)

are all the gravitas 240v?......


----------



## 757growin (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah. I had to buy a step up/down converter for each light. Pretty cheap to run imo. About $100 a month on for 24 hours is what ive guesstimated.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 19, 2014)

They also run so cool you need no ventilation. And no cooling in the winter in the garage so far


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)

757growin said:


> They also run so cool you need no ventilation. And no cooling in the winter in the garage so far


Thanks, I'm on my way to buy 4x1000.....


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice guys!! I need to get on your level. Or maybe a few levels below you.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## adower (Dec 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm gonna buy 3-4k.....do they use less elect?....


No they dont use less electricity. 1000 watts is 1000 watts in 120v or 240v. They will draw less amps at 240V.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)

adower said:


> No they dont use less electricity. 1000 watts is 1000 watts in 120v or 240v. They will draw less amps at 240V.


yeah I only bought 3....


----------



## adower (Dec 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> yeah I only bought 3....


Nice! If you end up not liking them I'll buy them from you. I'm on the look out for a few.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

you got their plasma light ?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> you got their plasma light ?


yes.....3ea......


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

Music to change lights by..........


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2014)

Do they really run cooler? no venting? We may be moving back to the other side of the bay in Feb. and not sure of the growing space thats going to be available. It would be nice to know that they may be an option. Cause I'm growing one way or another.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

no, no venting. The reflectors are so small, they barely cover the bulb. I haven't plugged them in yet....


----------



## adower (Dec 20, 2014)

If you got the 1000watters theyre not plasma. They're a hid light.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

adower said:


> If you got the 1000watters theyre not plasma. They're a hid light.


what wattage are plasma?


----------



## adower (Dec 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> what wattage are plasma?


I believe they only offer one plasma light. Its a 300 watt rating. I havent seen any grow's with a plasma light. You're ballsy to try one! Make sure you put up pics if you got the plasma ones!

You'll know if you bought a plasma or not by the price. Each plasma unit runs about 1100$, each gavita pro 1000 de runs about 500-600$.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

well I bought the 1000w lights.....if I see the 300w's I'll snatch a few....."No gut's, No Glory"...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

I am very close to placing an order for a new Tesla X 4x4 SUV.....delivery 2016


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2014)

So, You'll be camping on top of the hill next year?


----------



## adower (Dec 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> well I bought the 1000w lights.....if I see the 300w's I'll snatch a few....."No gut's, No Glory"...


You didnt get the plasmas then.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

When are you popping some seeds ?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

adower said:


> You didnt get the plasmas then.


yeh I did find the plasma lights today, $1000, but I didn't have enough $$ on me so I will go back on Monday to buy 3...
I'll return the 1000w lights.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> When are you popping some seeds ?


march....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 20, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, next time I will attempt to spectate more and participate less LOL. It was amazing stuff JJ


The abusive is one of my personal favorites 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 20, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am closer and I can't get to him still! Gotta be on the "approved" list to visit. At least I have an open invite to Nuggs.  Damnit I WILL help someone this season if I am not running my own. LOL


We keep the farm a "closed area" sorry. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> yeh I did find the plasma lights today, $1000, but I didn't have enough $$ on me so I will go back on Monday to buy 3...
> I'll return the 1000w lights.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

Jj I've landed in ny now a 2 hour train ride and I've hit my destination how was sages first night there?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

Im watching this season


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj I've landed in ny now a 2 hour train ride and I've hit my destination how was sages first night there?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


She's a pillow hog!...lol.....slept lika baby all night....
P.S. Sage loves graham crackers & milk before bed.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> She's a pillow hog!...lol.....slept lika baby all night....
> P.S. Sage loves graham crackers & milk before bed.....


Lol yes she is!! Awesome she is happy

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol yes she is!! Awesome she is happy
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


she met the chickens this morning...


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> she met the chickens this morning...


Oh boy showed that go?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh boy showed that go?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


they didn't need all those feathers anyway.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> they didn't need all those feathers anyway.....


Oh no 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


no they worked it out....it's all good....no harm no foul....no chickens were harmed


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> no they worked it out....it's all good....no harm no foul....no chickens were harmed


She probably thinks there treats 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> She probably thinks there treats
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


toys....lol


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

Hows the weather in NY?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hows the weather in NY?...


Cold and I think I brought the rain with lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2014)

This one goes out to PC


----------



## nuggs (Dec 21, 2014)

JJ I have your adaptor for your volcano and one bag we were using. found it in my case.


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Your picture will occupy a prominent place in my garden...
> It's too bad you weren't facing the camera.....you could watch the plants grow


That would have scared my retinas.


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you try the Abusive that was at the BBQ? I believe this would be a good contender, I smoked my sample last night and was very pleased with the results.
> Sadly we used my notes to roll up the last joint and I have no Idea who brought it.


JJ's crew from Minnesota or where every they were from brought it.


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well BIG plans have been made for the coming season. Many lessons were learned and we are very eager to take the plunge into 2015. We've made an evaluation of last season & see room for much improvement. We will be doing some things differently this year. I'm very excited to be the first to carry the ball this season, and launch us into the next chapter.


Hey JJ, any chance of maybe letting us in on some of the things you learned and are planning on changing? Would be interesting to hear what you plan to change and why. Always wanting to learn.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Hey JJ, any chance of maybe letting us in on some of the things you learned and are planning on changing? Would be interesting to hear what you plan to change and why. Always wanting to learn.


double the size smarties is a start?i heard on the grapevine jj is going to upgrade to 400gal


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

Mostly equipment upgrades & tweaking our process to get the most out of our facilities. And hopefully a little better strain selection.
We will be adding a "Golden Arm" apparatus that will assist in covering the greenhouse for light dep. It's an arm & pivot at each end of the greenhouse that you attach your blackout cover to & it covers the entire greenhouse from the outside. They are really sweet & make the light dep job easy....er.
We will be adding a bigger or 2nd water tank & a drip system. This will make watering less of a chore. Replacing the 200gl with 400gl smart pots, lay'ed out so we can put up hoop tunnels or carports to cover the plants if necessary...
I'm going to split the starting & plantings into smaller batches to make better use of my resources & upgrade my lighting systems. I grew too many plants simultaneously unnecessarily last season. They didn't all need to be planted at the same time. More but smaller batches will allow me to produce better plants overall, better proportioned & better timed.......
this list goes on, & I will try to cover changes & improvements as we go thru the season...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

Sage is enthralled by the chickens & spent hrs watching them from the deck....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sage is enthralled with the chickens & spent hrs watching them from the deck....View attachment 3317324


Ahh there's my baby 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Ahh there's my baby
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


or resting in her new daybed....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep she is happy

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Yep she is happy
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


she's had a full day of fun.....


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Mostly equipment upgrades & tweaking our process to get the most out of our facilities. And hopefully a little better strain selection.
> We will be adding a "Golden Arm" apparatus that will assist in covering the greenhouse for light dep. It's an arm & pivot at each end of the greenhouse that you attach your blackout cover to & it covers the entire greenhouse from the outside. They are really sweet & make the light dep job easy....er.
> We will be adding a bigger or 2nd water tank & a drip system. This will make watering less of a chore. Replacing the 200gl with 400gl smart pots, lay'ed out better so we can put up hoop tunnels or carports to cover the plants if necessary...
> I'm going to split the starting & plantings up into smaller batches to make better use of my resources & upgrade my lighting systems. I grew too many plants simultaneously unnecessarily last season. They didn't all need to be planted at the same time. More but smaller batches will allow me to produce better plants overall, better proportioned & better timed.......
> this list goes on, & I will try to cover changes & improvements as we go thru the season...


Good info JJ Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2014)

adower said:


> I believe they only offer one plasma light. Its a 300 watt rating. I havent seen any grow's with a plasma light. You're ballsy to try one! Make sure you put up pics if you got the plasma ones!
> 
> You'll know if you bought a plasma or not by the price. Each plasma unit runs about 1100$, each gavita pro 1000 de runs about 500-600$.


Cn bought a Plasma Light and I use(d) it right until the bulb burned out after less than 1000 hours under pretty careful conditions. Engineered obsolescence dialed in to perfection. The light died less than 2 weeks AFTER the warranty period and the maker has not bothered to return calls. ......

It was nice but not great. I had some other tests I would have liked to run on it but I never got the chance and I did not see anything significantly wow enough to pay for another bulb. 

I'll be interested in hearing how they work out for you. I'd hang onto those Gavitas, add a Plasma and mount them on light rails (looks like three long ones would be sweet), set those babies crawling. Then again I grow on a VERY small scale, nothing like you guys.
Ymmv,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> or resting in her new daybed....
> View attachment 3317328


Appears she's not going home, is she JJ? You will NEVER babysit my terrier or terror as I call him ROFLMAO!! Is she downwind bong adjacent with piped in tunes and .... yeah..... sweet life. Where can we sign up for reincarnation as a dog on your place LOL


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Appears she's not going home, is she JJ? You will NEVER babysit my terrier or terror as I call him ROFLMAO!! Is she downwind bong adjacent with piped in tunes and .... yeah..... sweet life. Where can we sign up for reincarnation as a dog on your place LOL


We will have a talk when PC returns. Right now Sage is living on roast pork I saved from the BBQ & a few puppy treats I brought home...


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> We will have a talk when PC returns. Right now Sage is living on roast pork I saved from the BBQ & a few puppy treats I brought home...
> 
> View attachment 3317993


Oh boy I figured it would happen She is gonna need a diet when I get home 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Dec 22, 2014)

so which lights are you getting


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh boy I figured it would happen She is gonna need a diet when I get home
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Grandparents prerogative.....lol
I found out tonight that her most favorite are little mini pigs-in-a-blanket. Mini wieners wrapped in a crescent roll.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> so which lights are you getting


Plasma....$1000 each


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Grandparents prerogative.....lol
> I found out tonight that her most favorite are little mini pigs-in-a-blanket. Mini wieners wrapped in a crescent roll.....


Lol she loves hot dogs I use them for her meds she can't resist I'm happy she is having fun  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

JJ. Why plasma? Just curious. 

There are led and cmh options that kill plasma IMO.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> JJ. Why plasma? Just curious.
> 
> There are led and cmh options that kill plasma IMO.


I've never been a big fan of led's & I don't know much about CMH. But from everything I've heard/read, the plasma are the sh*t for vegg....


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

I wasn't a fan of led till recently. Cob based fixtures are the lights of the future right now. 

Cmh is ceramic metal halide. It offers a much better hid spectrum that includes blue. They veg amazing and flower. 

Plasmas will work but I'm not sure they are really as good as cmh, induction or cob based led. Needless to say I am excited to ride along and see what they do for you. 

I'm a lighting nerd so I apologize in advance for that. Lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

I also love dogs.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I wasn't a fan of led till recently. Cob based fixtures are the lights of the future right now.
> 
> Cmh is ceramic metal halide. It offers a much better hid spectrum that includes blue. They veg amazing and flower.
> 
> ...


I've tried all sorts of lighting...I plugged in my first HID grow lamp in 1979....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

SG have you ever tried plasma?...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

I've made a commitment to the team & I'm looking for the best vegg light I can find.....


----------



## adower (Dec 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I've made a commitment to the team & I'm looking for the best vegg light I can find.....


IMO you're wasting money on plasma. Just get a 1000W MH bulb and go to town.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

adower said:


> IMO you're wasting money on plasma. Just get a 1000W MH bulb and go to town.


I'm running 3x1000w full spectrum bulbs now.... I need to upgrade...


----------



## adower (Dec 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm running 3x1000w full spectrum bulbs now.... I need to upgrade...


Why do you think that plasma are a upgrade for your application?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

adower said:


> Why do you think that plasma are a upgrade for your application?


first hand reports from people currently using them. They say they are the very best for veg, & that's all I'm doing...


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2014)

I have not grown w plasma. I just have heard poor reviews. Not a great footprint. Not as high powered... Cost. Parts failing. But i have an open mind and would love to see what u do w them. . U do awesome work JJ.


----------



## adower (Dec 23, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I have not grown w plasma. I just have heard poor reviews. Not a great footprint. Not as high powered... Cost. Parts failing. But i have an open mind and would love to see what u do w them. . U do awesome work JJ.


I've read the same thing over and over. It might be the future of growing. However, the technology just isnt there yet in my opinion. I'd hate to see JJ spend 3k when he could just stay with a simple horilux MH and get the same results for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I also love dogs.


Sage has just found out that a squirrel lives in the tree in the front yard...they have been chasing each other around & around the tree all morning.....lol


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess I'll just hook-up these 1000w'ers I bought & try them this season....I'll post pics


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sage has just found out that a squirrel lives in the tree in the front yard...they have been chasing each other around & around the tree all morning.....lol
> View attachment 3318303


Lol good girl sage miss my baby

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol. Luv it! A dogs life


Those gavita hid will kill it. Double ended lamps do really well. You should check out the lec cmh setup too. https://www.monstergardens.com/sun systems LEC 630


----------



## adower (Dec 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I guess I'll just hook-up these 1000w'ers I bought & try them this season....I'll post pics


Dont setup the gavitas for vegging only. They will work but are slower to veg. They use a hps bulb that puts off red light which plants like for flower. You need a blue spectrum of light for veg.

If you wany to sell them after this season and dont like them let me know. Im looking for a few.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 23, 2014)

Fly all the way to ny just to spoil my 11 year old god daughter 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice!.Merry Christmas.
I just picked up one of those $100 Costco prime ribs for Christmas dinner....Sage is about to get her first taste of prime rib.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Very nice!.Merry Christmas.
> I just picked up one of those $100 Costco prime ribs for Christmas.....Sage is about to get her first taste of prime rib.....


She is gonna love it!!give her hugs for me 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2014)

adower said:


> I've read the same thing over and over. It might be the future of growing. However, the technology just isnt there yet in my opinion. I'd hate to see JJ spend 3k when he could just stay with a simple horilux MH and get the same results for a fraction of the cost.



I have been wanting to say the same thing but didn't want to be a parade rainer.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have been wanting to say the same thing but didn't want to be a parade rainer.


I returned the new lights & just bought new full spectrum bulbs for my old lights...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> She is gonna love it!!give her hugs for me
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


will do.....she's running the place...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2014)

u seem to be mellowing a bit then TWS old friend,whats the matter lol.Merry xmas to you all


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> u seem to be mellowing a bit then TWS old friend,whats the matter lol.Merry xmas to you all


 no not at all Rube . I just rained in your thread.LOL Merry Fing Christmas to you.  just playing


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2014)

just playing[/QUOTE]
yeah I know I went from stoned happy to panicking anxiety all in the space of 1 min you bastard ....


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I returned the new lights & just bought new full spectrum bulbs for my old lights...


Probably a smarter move. If I ever meet you feel free to pick my brain in person. I can do cad layouts of spaces and design custom solutions. I have a great day job but love my hobby too. You can also hit me up direct at [email protected] if you have the need. 

I would love to try an make it next year. Its tough as we have little ones.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 24, 2014)

Jj tell my baby girl merry Christmas and give her a big hug 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2014)

Will do bro. & Merry Christmas to you....Sage is having a great time watching everyone go by from our front porch.....she's been a busy girl.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 25, 2014)

JJ Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2014)

nuggs said:


> JJ Merry Christmas to you and yours


Same to you my friend....Merry Christmas...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey PC I think Sage's new fav is Prime Rib....med rare please.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC I think Sage's new fav is Prime Rib....med rare please.....


Lol I bet. I'm gonna have to buy a treadmill for the little fatso lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol I bet. I'm gonna have to buy a treadmill for the little fatso lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


she was looking a little thin when she got here...........we will fix that


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

She LOVES scrambled eggs too!....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> she was looking a little thin when she got here...........we'll fix that


Lol no fat just pure muscle tho  there talking cold weather coming to the east coast not sure why I decided to stay here this long and these kids are driving me nutz what was I thinking 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> She LOVES scrambled eggs too!....


She gets lots of eggs they are good protein she likes them raw too 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol no fat just pure muscle tho  there talking cold weather coming to the east coast not sure why I decided to stay here this long and these kids are driving me nutz what was I thinking
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Sage has been a real sweetheart.....very good girl


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 26, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol no fat just pure muscle tho  there talking cold weather coming to the east coast not sure why I decided to stay here this long and these kids are driving me nutz what was I thinking
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


How long you staying PC?
How cold?
My son is in Anchorage right now......burrrr!
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> How long you staying PC?
> How cold?
> My son is in Anchorage right now......burrrr!
> TMB-


Till the 5th they are talkin low 30s. Anchorage is way to cold for me 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sage has been a real sweetheart.....very good girl


I've spent a lot of time trying to keep her that way

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> I've spent a lot of time trying to keep her that way
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


good job.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> good job.....


Well I know she isn't gonna change at your house she is getting all kinds of lovin 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Well I know she isn't gonna change at your house she is getting all kinds of lovin
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


if you only knew....lol


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey @doublejj or @partlycloudy, did you guys build the beds in the GH yourselves, if so what type of wood did you use, and did you stain the boards?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

Sage is thoroughly enjoying her 'doggie door'....your gonna need to cut a flap in the Yurt.....lol


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Hey @doublejj or @partlycloudy, did you guys build the beds in the GH yourselves, if so what type of wood did you use, and did you stain the boards?


The beds were kinda rushed into place at the last min & built out of plain lumber. The beds are 1/2 raised & 1/2 buried, with screen bottom. I even had to deliver the plants before the beds were completed...lol
No stain..raw lumber


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 26, 2014)

DJJ please let me know when you start messing with the Fireballs. I just wanna keep an eye on it and see if she makes the cut!


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2014)

ok thanks, i was just wondering if a stain on the boards would affect the soil. because i want to build boxes on my slope and i need to camoflage them from the fresh cut lumber look


doublejj said:


> The beds were kinda rushed into place at the last min & built out of plain lumber. The beds are 1/2 raised & 1/2 buried, with screen bottom. I even had to deliver the plants before the beds were completed...lol
> No stain..raw lumber
> View attachment 3319978


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> ok thanks, i was just wondering if a stain on the boards would affect the soil. because i want to build boxes on my slope and i need to camoflage them from the fresh cut lumber look


watch craigslist for used lumber...


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> ok thanks, i was just wondering if a stain on the boards would affect the soil. because i want to build boxes on my slope and i need to camoflage them from the fresh cut lumber look


Try only staining the outside of the boxes.


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 27, 2014)

thats what ive been thinking too, thanks shelby


----------



## fandango (Dec 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I wasn't a fan of led till recently. Cob based fixtures are the lights of the future right now.
> 
> Cmh is ceramic metal halide. It offers a much better hid spectrum that includes blue. They veg amazing and flower.
> 
> ...


We are running 250w LED lights in the baby room(some all blue/some mixed and some all red)

I like the fact that no a/c is needed,just a few small fans to blow on the girls.
Also gives me more time to wait out the flowering lady's to mature!
From the baby room the teenager's go to 7 gallon pots and they sit under a 400w hps...and a 600w MH with 1.5 ton's of a/c.


----------



## Fast50 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks to yall, i want to do 400's this season. Lol. I can see the extra root space being useful on hot days. If their is any left. Muwahaha. J/k.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2014)

Jj how's my baby girl doin I would of figured you would of flooded this thread with picturs by now lol by the way what size shirt you wear

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj how's my baby girl doin I would of figured you would of flooded this thread with picturs by now lol by the way what size shirt you wear
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


she's have a great time....I didn't want to make you miss her any more than you do, so I've been holding off on pictures.....she loves her doggie door


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> she's have a great time....I didn't want to make you miss her any more than you do, so I've been holding off on pictures.....she loves her doggie door


Lol I figured she would learn how to use it  I can't wait to get back I've had enough of this city life stuff

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

1 min ago.......


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 29, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol I figured she would learn how to use it  I can't wait to get back I've had enough of this city life stuff
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


City life can be expensive and full of anxiety. I grew up in East L.A., moved to Yosemite in 1987. I never want to spend more than a couple of days in the city again if I can help it. Somewhere new that's cool I can se spending 3-4 days max, but more than that and I'll go nuts. Good luck to you buddy, hope you have your meds! 
TMB-
Sage looks well taken care of.......prime rib? 
JJ can I stay too?.....LOL


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> City life can be expensive and full of anxiety. I grew up in East L.A., moved to Yosemite in 1987. I never want to spend more than a couple of days in the city again if I can help it. Somewhere new that's cool I can se spending 3-4 days max, but more than that and I'll go nuts. Good luck to you buddy, hope you have your meds!
> TMB-
> Sage looks well taken care of.......prime rib?
> JJ can I stay too?.....LOL


Meds are all over around here but the city life isn't worth it it drives me crazy 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 29, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Meds are all over around here but the city life isn't worth it it drives me crazy
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


The 5th is over a week away, like I was say'n ....I hope you have your meds....lol.
What city you in P.C.?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

Her new favorite is grilled salmon......


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> The 5th is over a week away, like I was say'n ....I hope you have your meds....lol.
> What city you in P.C.?
> TMB-


I'm out on long island so it's not to city but when the houses are stacked on top of each other like this it's city enough lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Her new favorite is grilled salmon......


And I thought Marley was spoiled....sheesh!
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Her new favorite is grilled salmon......


She loves salmon. I think She would do flips for it lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

I had a rough night last night, walking thru the jungle in Vietnam waiting to be ambushed.....didn't sleep well.
I love the Cherry Pie, helped me get some sleep....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

Sage on guard duty...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2014)

That videos haunting....whats worse being ambushed or returning fire to an enemy thats almost sitting on top of you and you cant even lob grenades....
Ive just woken up and watched this gonna brew a strong coffee and smoke some new indoor krippleshock,i feel like i need it


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> That videos haunting....whats worse being ambushed or returning fire to an enemy thats almost sitting on top of you and you cant even lob grenades....
> Ive just woken up and watched this gonna brew a strong coffee and smoke some new indoor krippleshock,i feel like i need it


I used to never talk about it, for that very reason, I thought it would only make those around me feel as bad as I was. Or make me speak of things, I'd rather forget. But after 30 years it wasn't helping. Only after therapy I learned it was better to vent it out & not internalize it.......


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2014)

One of my re-occurring nightmares about Vietnam involves a grenade....
In the beginning moments of a firefight in a driving rain storm, I step into a spider hole chest deep. The walls are muddy & slick as I'm struggling to get out, the firefight is going on all around me. A grenade gets tossed & it bounces into the hole & lands between my feet. The hole is so small I cannot bend over to pick it up & the walls & grass are so slick I cannot climb out.........fortunately I always wake up before it goes off.....


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, that soundsabsolutely terrifying! It saddens me to know that such a kind hearted person has to live with such nightmares, and memories. You experiences, thoughts, and fears continue to amaze me @doublejj, please continue to share whenever you need. I truly hope it helps to voice it with us all. And I hope our support helps you in return. Thanks again for your service


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2014)

im with BcDigger on that ^^^^ I have my own issues from older days I deal with and it has helped me now that im a bit more open about it to my wife and close friends....vent and talk when you have to jj takes a man to do that


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2014)

You can talk to me any time you need to ruby.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey PC, it's forecast to be 60 here on Monday....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC, it's forecast to be 60 here on Monday....


You arnt expecting snow tonight are you? If you get some I want pics or vids of sage in it she has never seen snow yet 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> You arnt expecting snow tonight are you? If you get some I want pics or vids of sage in it she has never seen snow yet
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


No, but it's snowing up a little higher.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No, but it's snowing up a little higher.


Hopefully not enough to stick

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you tell me Oscar bought a greenhouse already?...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Hopefully not enough to stick
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


it was 17 at lake Tahoe today.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Did you tell me Oscar bought a greenhouse already?...


I think he did 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> it was 17 at lake Tahoe today.....


Brrrrrrrrr it was 30 here today I tried to sleep it away 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> I think he did
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Just making contingency plans...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2014)

happy new year to all on this fine last day of the year...2015 year of the 400s


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 30, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> happy new year to all on this fine last day of the year...2015 year of the 400s


I have 6 of his 200's from last year, he has no choice but 400's.
Happy New Year to you too Ruby, 2014 was a good one.
TMB-
Fucken naked back side picture is still stuck in my head, damn you short dick Aussies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2014)

Its inside my head tmb
..im a ...



Bipolar fuck 
..i think


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I have not grown w plasma. I just have heard poor reviews. Not a great footprint. Not as high powered... Cost. Parts failing. But i have an open mind and would love to see what u do w them. . U do awesome work JJ.


That was exactly my experience but I'm only a girl so my vote don't count hahahaaaaaaaaaa! But yeah I hung a 250 Watt Metal Halide in place of the Plasma when it burned it's bulb and other than less foliage penetration I see no difference in the plants.

They are roughly 6' mothers so the penetration all through the foliage was nice but not necessary, certainly not worth shipping the entire light in for a bulb change but they won't even talk to you if you are out of warranty, by less than 2 weeks even, so I'd stay away from Straylight.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year's peeps

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year @doublejj and everyone, may you grow the best pot EVER, this year, may the mites and budworms be confounded and the thrips not find you and the sun shine down upon your colas.


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Its inside my head tmb
> ..im a ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone....
Hey Curious, I may have found your spot. This place is for 1 year lease.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reo/4812209469.html


----------



## adower (Jan 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Happy New Year everyone....
> Hey Curious, I may have found your spot. This place is for 1 year lease.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reo/4812209469.html
> View attachment 3323289


Damn son ..25k upfront!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2015)

adower said:


> Damn son ..25k upfront!


count the holes.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2015)

This other property is nice too, right along the Bear river....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2015)

This was my unit in Vietnam. I joined the 9th Division in 1969, a little later than this video. But everything else was just the same. This is how I remember Vietnam.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2015)

Well its not like that any longer thankfully, and I mean Vietnam


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2015)

The US halted elections in 1956 because 70% would have voted for Ho Chi Minh...they had us surrounded every day....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2015)

I was born towards the end of the war here and from Louisiana.

Its such a beautiful place with friendly and kind people. Much like where we come from..

Ego's were at work then at a high level as they are today unfortunately. 

Wish everyone would take a time out and smoke some ganja

Happy New Year DoubleJJ


----------



## Joedank (Jan 3, 2015)

wowowow iwould have never left cali if i coulda found that bear river property..
almost made an offer ...

jj sorry about sending you into enemy territory we could NEVER hold without TOTAL death to natives . 
it was not right of our government an i hope you see your sevice was so needed in a time of struggle. IF NOT ME THAN WHO??? you saved a life by your savvy ass being there not sum other..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wowowow iwould have never left cali if i coulda found that bear river property..
> almost made an offer ...
> 
> jj sorry about sending you into enemy territory we could NEVER hold without TOTAL death to natives .
> it was not right of our government an i hope you see your sevice was so needed in a time of struggle. IF NOT ME THAN WHO??? you saved a life by your savvy ass being there not sum other..


Regardless of the ptsd suffered by most ex serviceman i would volunteer to go to hell and back if the men i would drink beer with were over another country fighting and dying for me.Dont want that to sound stupid but if you read into the right way thats just me.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> lost in translation??
> i dabbed and still lost


You dont need to be a genius to work out what im trying to say...
As much as some wars like nam shouldnt have happened i for one couldnt stand idle going about my business at home while my brothers were fighting ...its not a dig at anyone i am just saying i would prefer to be getting my hands dirty with the rest of them and if that meant i died young because i was true to my fellow man then so be it.
Its no a crack at you joedank its just a something from my heart that i have voiced.
Salute


----------



## Fast50 (Jan 4, 2015)

Think i watched that long time ago. Great footage. Technology is killer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Happy New Year everyone....
> Hey Curious, I may have found your spot. This place is for 1 year lease.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reo/4812209469.html
> View attachment 3323289


Whoa now that is big time! LOL I showed it to the hubby and he said only 2 more years! So it's still to soon for us and he has a LOT to learn before we take on anything like that.

I have never grown outdoors nor on that scale. He's getting ready to join RIU so I'll point him over to your thread and he can start following you, because the way you grow is completely different than what I do and my practices won't really scale (not to that anyway).

He's hoping to bring me to the 420 BBQ if @cannabineer can watch the grow. So we can talk more then and maybe you can talk to him about how to start scaling a start up, things to look for in property and all the other questions that I don't know to ask that I should be asking!
Thanks for thinking of me!



ruby fruit said:


> Regardless of the ptsd suffered by most ex serviceman i would volunteer to go to hell and back if the men i would drink beer with were over another country fighting and dying for me.Dont want that to sound stupid but if you read into the right way thats just me.....


Surprisingly Vietnam veterans showed the least amount of PTSD compared to the statistics we had on our previous conflicts (I believe it was a comparison to WWII and Korea but it's been many years since I read it). One of the conclusions was that access to Cannabis kept the level down.

Now when you speak to almost every veteran and realize they almost all have PTSD you wonder what the actual rates in the population were.

Anyway I'm with you ruby fruit, after they killed my boyfriend's brother one of my biggest issues was as a girl I could not deploy to fight.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

Jj tell my little girl I'm coming home  getting ready for the journey

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2015)

It will be good to see you, she's waiting patently for you. Travel safe........


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It will be good to see you, she's waiting patently for you. Travel safe........
> View attachment 3325693


I will give you a call when I get to the airport 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I will give you a call when I get to the airport
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


what time? which airport?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> what time? which airport?...


The airport here around 2 or 3 your time

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2015)

ok what time will you get here?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ok what time will you get here?...


Around 11 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2015)

see you tomorrow morning...lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep I got a room booked I'm all set

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2015)

it's sunny & near 60 today....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it's sunny & near 60 today....


Getting cold here tomorrow good thing I'm leaving 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2015)

it will be good to get the gang back together this week.....


----------



## longdongjohnson (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey doublejj, I'm subbed. Looking forward to see this one through. I do raised beds also.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 10, 2015)

Finally got my new sweatshirt 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jan 10, 2015)

I love that PC! Awesome


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2015)

2015 clone mothers have been transferred into 3gl pots & are growing well. I'll be taking first clones in a week or so....


----------



## fandango (Jan 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This other property is nice too, right along the Bear river....
> View attachment 3323301


I guess I could dig fishing that river and camping out for a season,I would set up an old school white tent and add a wooden porch and some antique furniture and gas lamps along with a bow and arrow set and bullet proof vest and a few bad dogs and a few partners to watch the place 24/7.

ps...wonder if we will have problems with the deer eating all the trees there?


----------



## fandango (Jan 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 2015 clone mothers have been transferred into 3gl pots & are growing well. I'll be taking first clones in a week or so....
> View attachment 3328824


The kids are looking good....what are they eating?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2015)

fandango said:


> The kids are looking good....what are they eating?


Maxsea....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey PC, check this out, I found a use for that greenhouse cover. This is a bunch of carport frames hooked together. Makes a sweet greenhouse...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's the Mega-carport greenhouse thread w/more pictures....https://www.rollitup.org/t/humboldts-big-supplemental-lighting-greenhouse.856744/


----------



## fandango (Jan 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Maxsea....


Would that be the "all purpose"?
1/2 tsp per gallon...every watering?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Here's the Mega-carport greenhouse thread w/more pictures....https://www.rollitup.org/t/humboldts-big-supplemental-lighting-greenhouse.856744/


Looks to me like it would be easyer to buy a green house frame made for the job instead of all the extra messing around 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Looks to me like it would be easyer to buy a green house frame made for the job instead of all the extra messing around
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Maybe easier but also about 10x the cost.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Maybe easier but also about 10x the cost.


And we could put it up at the last min if we had too...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2015)

fandango said:


> Would that be the "all purpose"?
> 1/2 tsp per gallon...every watering?


yes all purpose Maxsea 1tbs per gallon, once a week. w/1 tbs Epsom Salt every 5gl....


----------



## Humboldt14 (Jan 11, 2015)

it was much cheaper to build and i already had the carports from fall harvest left over. i hang drying racks in them so instead of them sitting around i made a greenhouse


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 11, 2015)

Humboldt14 said:


> it was much cheaper to build and i already had the carports from fall harvest left over. i hang drying racks in them so instead of them sitting around i made a greenhouse


30 X 60?
I like that set up, nice job. You made jj proud.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2015)

fandango said:


> Would that be the "all purpose"?
> 1/2 tsp per gallon...every watering?



That's how I feed it indoor hydro, up to 1 tsp per gallon every watering. 5 tsp to 5 gal = about 900 - 950 ppm with Ro water .


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2015)

Is 90$ for 20lbs a good price on the Maxsea?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> Is 90$ for 20lbs a good price on the Maxsea?


Yes, great deal.
I pay a $100 for mine. great deal @ $90 a pale.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2015)

Id still like to order some over here to trial next season


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool beans TMB...I thought it was a good price  I got the 6 pound pail for 40...wish I could have gotten the big ones lol. It was at this place called KY Supply or something like that. Strangest grow shop ever. They had all kinds of stuff...like a convenience store. I picked up a beautiful new green bong too.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This was my unit in Vietnam. I joined the 9th Division in 1969, a little later than this video. But everything else was just the same. This is how I remember Vietnam.......


Damn. Got so into this I'm gonna be late for work!

Thank you for your service JJ.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> Cool beans TMB...I thought it was a good price  I got the 6 pound pail for 40...wish I could have gotten the big ones lol. It was at this place called KY Supply or something like that. Strangest grow shop ever. They had all kinds of stuff...like a convenience store. I picked up a beautiful new green bong too.


I need some more as well. I am down to the last little bits of mine.


----------



## fandango (Jan 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 2015 clone mothers have been transferred into 3gl pots & are growing well. I'll be taking first clones in a week or so....
> View attachment 3328824


I am going to follow your timing this round and be ready for the season.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd like to share a few snippets of a speech about two young Marines. It was given by Lt. Gen. John Kelly, USMC, last month — only four days after his son was killed in Afghanistan. He's talking about two Marines on guard duty in April 2008 in Ramadi as a suicide bomber in a truck bore down on them:
Two Marines, Corporal Jonathan Yale and Lance Corporal Jordan Haerter, 22 and 20 years old, respectively, assumed the watch together at the entrance gate of an outpost that contained a makeshift barracks housing 50 Marines and 100 Iraqi police.
We saw the last six seconds of their lives on the security camera:
... the truck came into their view at the far end of the alley; 60-70 yards away. Exactly no time to talk it over or call the sergeant to ask what they should do. Only enough time to take half an instant and think about what the sergeant told them only a few minutes before, "Let no unauthorized personnel or vehicles pass." The two Marines had five seconds to live.
It took maybe another two seconds for them to present their weapons, take aim and open up. By this time the truck was halfway through the barriers and gaining speed. The recording shows a number of Iraqi police, some of whom had fired their AKs, now scattering — some running right past the Marines. They had three seconds to live.
For two seconds more, the recording shows the Marines firing non-stop; the truck's windshield exploding into shards of glass as their rounds take it apart and tore into the son-of-a-bitch who is trying to get past them to kill their brothers — American and Iraqi — bedded down in the barracks, totally unaware that their lives depended entirely on two Marines standing their ground. If they had been aware, they would have known they were safe because two Marines stood between them and a crazed suicide bomber.
The recording shows the truck careening to a stop immediately in front of the two Marines. In all the instantaneous violence, Yale and Haerter never hesitated. By the recording, they never stepped back. They never even started to step aside. They never even shifted their weight. With their feet spread shoulder-width apart, they leaned into the danger, firing as fast as they could work their weapons. They had only one second left to live.
The truck stopped just short of the two and detonated, killing them both catastrophically. Twenty-four brick houses were damaged or destroyed. A mosque 100 yards away collapsed. The truck's engine came to rest two hundred yards away knocking most of a house down before it stopped.
The truck explodes. The camera goes blank. Two young men go to their God. Six seconds. Not enough time to think about their families, their country, their flag, about their lives or their deaths, but more than enough time for two very brave young men to do their duty into eternity. That is the kind of people who are on watch all over the world tonight — for you.
These two young Marines lived life by "Honor — Courage — Commitment" right to the last second. It's not how they died, but rather how they lived. Let's raise a glass to Yale and Haerter, and to their fellow Marines, soldiers, sailors and airmen standing watch for you this Christmas season and Christmas seasons to come. Semper Fi.​


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew there had to be a place where Double JJ was posting!

Subbed 

Now I have a bit of reading to do!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 17, 2015)

I was getting the maxsea for 85 a bucket. Hey JJ if you see any nice carports for sale let me know I need to pick up a few this year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I was getting the maxsea for 85 a bucket. Hey JJ if you see any nice carports for sale let me know I need to pick up a few this year.


That's a great deal....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2015)

First 66 clones of 2015......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hell i guess i will hang around this party


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 17, 2015)

awe, puppy love


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> First 66 clones of 2015......
> View attachment 3333737


Looking green ....still get a laugh from the pic


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

BBQ clones and others enjoying the sun:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fandango (Jan 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> BBQ clones and others enjoying the sun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure like how you can put works on pictures there?I keep telling myself dude learn how to post pictures like this?than I get worried and can't bring myself to study the process...even putting an avatar is blowing my mind(my be if I stop smoking joints in the morning I could do it)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

fandango said:


> Sure like how you can put works on pictures there?I keep telling myself dude learn how to post pictures like this?than I get worried and can't bring myself to study the process...even putting an avatar is blowing my mind(my be if I stop smoking joints in the morning I could do it)


Man i put a free app on my tablet to do it. No need to fire up photoshop for text


----------



## fumble (Jan 18, 2015)

Got damn! Dr.D81 very nice.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> First 66 clones of 2015......
> View attachment 3333737


looking good djj its that time of the year again lol..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> looking good djj its that time of the year again lol..


Thanks bro, your place is shaping up nicely, best of luck this year my friend...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

Flashback Sunday
P.S. Some flashbacks are good......here's to 2015


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks bro, your place is shaping up nicely, best of luck this year my friend...


just need ya to send me ya sunshine for a few months hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> just need ya to send me ya sunshine for a few months hahaha


I cant wait for next month i will have Doc's 2015 outdoor going

DoubleJJ I love your farm buddy! I dream of a place as cool


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is a clone I picked up at the BBQ marked MK. Can @Grandpapy or @Garden Boss or ...? please give me some info about this beauty?



Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is the AK47 that I label in my photos as AJ007 so I won't raise any red flags!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is a clone I picked up at the BBQ marked MK. Can @Grandpapy or @Garden Boss or ...? please give me some info about this beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up 2 of those. I think they are Master Kush...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

I picked up another doz clones today, I'm doing some work for another grower's greenhouse also.....


----------



## adower (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I picked up 2 of those. I think they are Master Kush...


I thought the MK was MK Ultra?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

adower said:


> I thought the MK was MK Ultra?


Isn't MK Ultra = Master Kush Ultra?.......the clones I got just said "MK"..


----------



## adower (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Isn't MK Ultra = Master Kush Ultra?.......the clones I got just said "MK"..


No sir, two totally different strains.

MK Ultra is g13 X og kush
Master Kush is kush X skunk


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

who brought the MK clones?....


----------



## adower (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> who brought the MK clones?....


TWS I thought?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 18, 2015)

@doubletake Has MK ULTRA... but, I was way too stoned to remember if he brought clones...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

adower said:


> TWS I thought?


why do you think the clones are not Master Kush?....if they were MKU wouldn't they mark "MKU", not MK?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 18, 2015)

Also, who cock blocked me on the GG4's????


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Also, who cock blocked me on the GG4's????


I just took 6 GG#4 cuttings....the first one to take root is yours bro.......if you want to come after it. Or i'll have one for you at the next BBQ...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I just took 6 GG#4 cuttings....the first one to take root is yours bro.......if you want to come after it. Or i'll have one for you at the next BBQ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Also, who cock blocked me on the GG4's????


They didnt


doublejj said:


> I just took 6 GG#4 cuttings....the first one to take root is yours bro.......if you want to come after it. Or i'll have one for you at the next BBQ...


I was in so cal last year but will be there this year with some cuts for you guys. Mohican will have some this year though


----------



## fandango (Jan 18, 2015)

Dang...Dr.D81....thats like magic,pray tell what is the app I could put on my iphone4?

ps...your dang buds are the frosty goods there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

fandango said:


> Dang...Dr.D81....thats like magic,pray tell what is the app I could put on my iphone4?
> 
> ps...your dang buds are the frosty goods there.


Thanks
Photo editor 360 but any of the free apps should do text. You can look for a text only app and get more fonts


----------



## adower (Jan 18, 2015)

[Quote"doublejj, post: 11243323, member: 69591"]why do you think the clones are not Master Kush?....if they were MKU wouldn't they mark "MKU", not MK?[/QUOTE]
I didnt hear of anyone bringing master kush. I could have sworn tws said he brought mk ultra.


----------



## adower (Jan 18, 2015)

[QUite doublejj, post: 11243332, member: 69591"]I just took 6 GG#4 cuttings....the first one to take root is yours bro.......if you want to come after it. Or i'll have one for you at the next BBQ...[/QUOTE]
Is your gg#4 the one pappy brought?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

adower said:


> [QUite doublejj, post: 11243332, member: 69591"]I just took 6 GG#4 cuttings....the first one to take root is yours bro.......if you want to come after it. Or i'll have one for you at the next BBQ...


Is your gg#4 the one pappy brought?[/QUOTE]
yes I believe so.....marked GG#4...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

That clears it all up!

Chopped the LA Con cross:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 19, 2015)

ooooooo beans


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2015)

Pretty sure the MK is MK Ultra. I would LOVE to get a cut of that Master Kush though  that stuff is just so awesome! I am still savoring the last little bit of what I was given from the Yurt...every time I open the canister (yes, I keep weed in the 'flour, sugar, tea' canisters on my counter lol) a beautiful blast of skunk wafts up to my nose and has me all ba ba ba ba ba ba ba lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> Pretty sure the MK is MK Ultra. I would LOVE to get a cut of that Master Kush though  that stuff is just so awesome! I am still savoring the last little bit of what I was given from the Yurt...every time I open the canister (yes, I keep weed in the 'flour, sugar, tea' canisters on my counter lol) a beautiful blast of skunk wafts up to my nose and has me all ba ba ba ba ba ba ba lol


Sounds like a fine place to store buds


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2015)

it is for sure!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is a clone I picked up at the BBQ marked MK. Can @Grandpapy or @Garden Boss or ...? please give me some info about this beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kryptonite, Animal Cookies (moofoo's) and GG#4 were the only cuts I had.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

@Grandpapy - OK - I am glad I got that one!

I went up to the desert and brought her with me. @SomeGuy and @hyroot both got a cutting. She is already bushy again!

When I was selecting clones at the BBQ there was a tray and some of the cuts had MK Ultra written on the rockwool wrapper and some had MK. I remember there was some confusion then also. Either strain is a winner as far as I am concerned. Can any of you tell what it looks like from the pic? The leaf structure is very well defined.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Grandpapy - OK - I am glad I got that one!
> 
> I went up to the desert and brought her with me. @SomeGuy and @hyroot both got a cutting. She is already bushy again!
> 
> ...


I think I saw that too mo, both MK Ultra & MK clones. I assumed they were different because they were marked differently. I grabbed the MK clones hoping for Master Kush..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

I just did an image search and this girl looks much more like MK Ultra than Master Kush.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I just did an image search and this girl looks much more like MK Ultra than Master Kush.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

back on the hunt for MK......


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry.

Throwback pic to cheer you up:




@treemansbuds - did you pop the Swazi yet?

@S'Manta - how are the GC clones doing?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Kryptonite, Animal Cookies (moofoo's) and GG#4 were the only cuts I had.


That is three good cuts to have too


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

They grow up so fast.....


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all ! Nice clones JJ ! Wow you guys been busy on this thread. Intense conversation for sure. good news JJ I'm scheduled to get new legs on the 27th. An upgraded with rotation and vertical shocks.my ulcerations have all healed up hopefully I can get some prep done.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Hi all ! Nice clones JJ ! Wow you guys been busy on this thread. Intense conversation for sure. good news JJ I'm scheduled to get new legs on the 27th. An upgraded with rotation and vertical shocks.my ulcerations have all healed up hopefully I can get some prep done.


Glad to hear. Hope they bring you comfort nuggs and really grad to hear ur ready to get back gardening!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2015)

Gd luck to ya nuggs mate


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations Nuggs!


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks guys ! Double JJ You still have Sage? she looks good on you Brother look at the love


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Hi all ! Nice clones JJ ! Wow you guys been busy on this thread. Intense conversation for sure. good news JJ I'm scheduled to get new legs on the 27th. An upgraded with rotation and vertical shocks.my ulcerations have all healed up hopefully I can get some prep done.


thats great to hear nuggs !! ya do good with the old ones about getting around so things should be alot better for you . good luck to ya my friend


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> thanks guys ! Double JJ You still have Sage? she looks good on you Brother look at the love


No Sage is back home with PC.....she's a sweetheart. I enjoyed her stay with us


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)

I bet PC was happy to get her back.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)

you need to get another dog ASAP it's time JJ


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> thats great to hear nuggs !! ya do good with the old ones about getting around so things should be alot better for you . good luck to ya my friend


the old ones were beating me the fuck up. I should do better with the higher end ones.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry guys havnt been on in a few days

Yeah I had the mk ultra his year but didn't have clones at the time of the bbq but brought seed packs.


Hope everyone's having a good new year.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Sorry guys havnt been on in a few days
> 
> Yeah I had the mk ultra his year but didn't have clones at the time of the bbq but brought seed packs.
> 
> ...


whats up Doubletake


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

so who brought the MK clones?......


----------



## doubletake (Jan 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> whats up Doubletake


Hey buddy! I hope your doing good!
Just making some wax and getting some clones ready off all these new mothers from the bbq, it's going to be nice having variety this year. Iv got 

Ak47- Gb
Cherry pie- DJJ/gb
Northern lights x blueberry - Gb
Animal cookies- Grandpappy (I think?)
2 Fireballs- Abm

And still have the last years mk should be fun


----------



## doubletake (Jan 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so who brought the MK clones?......


I think Tws because he had some really nice mk flower and that was the only other person that had it there I think.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Hey buddy! I hope your doing good!
> Just making some wax and getting some clones ready off all these new mothers from the bbq, it's going to be nice having variety this year. Iv got
> 
> Ak47- Gb
> ...


MK definition?....


----------



## doubletake (Jan 19, 2015)

G13 x o.g Kush 

I Just found the really nice sativa pheno and it has a really crazy nice fuely o.g smell. Now that I pin pointed which it was I'll Defenetly have a tray ready for 420 for everyone.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

doubletake said:


> G13 x o.g Kush
> 
> I Just found the really nice sativa pheno and it has a really crazy nice fuely o.g smell. Now that I pin pointed which it was I'll Defenetly have a tray ready for 420 for everyone.


so you have MK Ultra?...


----------



## doubletake (Jan 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so you have MK Ultra?...


Yes


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok thanks.......
.Hey TWS did you bring the "MK" clones to the bbq?...


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Jan 19, 2015)

I wasn't there. But Mk ultra - g13 x old school og and master kush - Hindu Kush x Hindu Kush. We already got.some Mk ultra down here.

mo you should of grabbed some gg#4. I'm heading up north in a few months to get a clone of gg#4. I haven't been able to find it down here. I've been looking since last year


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Hi all ! Nice clones JJ ! Wow you guys been busy on this thread. Intense conversation for sure. good news JJ I'm scheduled to get new legs on the 27th. An upgraded with rotation and vertical shocks.my ulcerations have all healed up hopefully I can get some prep done.


That is great news Nuggs! I can come out probably later this week and make you some caps.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They grow up so fast.....
> View attachment 3334813


Nothing like the healing power of a dog around. Man that picture just set me off in a good way. When we started having kids my wife was determined we wouldnt have dogs around the house too. Thats gonna change soon! I miss my dog


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2015)

That picture was taken just days after my old dog died.....I needed that kiss in a big way


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 20, 2015)

sorry for ya loss my doggies are a big part of my life also


----------



## nuggs (Jan 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That picture was taken just days after my old dog died.....I needed that kiss in a big way


that sad about your Dog only living 7 years. scares me mine is 6 in may.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

@hyroot - I know! I don't know how I missed the GG#4!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Clones are in the cab:





Rebar = Monster Indica Plant - Thick stems, dark green, shot nodes, fast flower.
Tsunami = Sour Tsunami Male from Hyroot
Loco = Locomotion Male from Hyroot
Four = Monster Indica Plant #2
Paki = Pakistani Punch Male from SomeGuy
Black SB = Black Sour Bubble Male from SomeGuy
Purple Thai = Purple Thai x Purple Kush Male from SomeGuy

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That picture was taken just days after my old dog died.....I needed that kiss in a big way


Done it a few times DJJ and it sucks. Dont give a shit what some people say, dogs are so receptive they are your best friend and they bring the calmness


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

When I was a youngun we had this Aussie Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix and she was the best dog ever, loved the kids (me) to pieces and would bite the f*ck out of anyone who she thought would do harm. She ended up biting this dude and my pop felt it was best to give her away to someone out in the country ~30 miles away. 1 week later Dixie showed back up at our house. This happened 3 more times as she got progressively further and further away from us. The last time, the 4th, a car ran her over just crossing the hwy to our house, and me and my pop had to pick her up and bury her. I learned well early in life, thanks to my pop, that dogs mean more (and understand more) than most humans and they CERTAINLY have a positive place in our lives. Dogs are awesome man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

You can tell when they have


Vnsmkr said:


> When I was a youngun we had this Aussie Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix and she was the best dog ever, loved the kids (me) to pieces and would bite the f*ck out of anyone who she thought would do harm. She ended up biting this dude and my pop felt it was best to give her away to someone out in the country ~30 miles away. 1 week later Dixie showed back up at our house. This happened 3 more times as she got progressively further and further away from us. The last time, the 4th, a car ran her over just crossing the hwy to our house, and me and my pop had to pick her up and bury her. I learned well early in life, thanks to my pop, that dogs mean more (and understand more) than most humans and they CERTAINLY have a positive place in our lives. Dogs are awesome man.


I love my catahoula cur\ australian shepherd blood trailer and our bassett hound. Last dog i lost was my boy Rocky. My bowed up mini pen. Fucker thought he we ten ft tall and bullet pruff. Damn cop almost pepper sprayed him twice, and that dog would have ate him up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

Dogs and weed go together. Not trying to be funny. They match in a way if you know what I mean...Both are so calming!!!!! Everything about them


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 20, 2015)

Just chillin watching TV she worked her way under the blankie and finally got comfy goofy girl 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Just chillin watching TV she worked her way under the blankie and finally got comfy goofy girl
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Used to have a black schnauzer named Shadow which slept like that under the blanket , but he wasnt quite as big, hahaha. Awesome


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dogs and weed go together. Not trying to be funny. They match in a way if you know what I mean...Both are so calming!!!!! Everything about them


my " skittles " is always sleeping in the garden somewhere all summer lol.. lucy and stupid run free outside also but they only go around the plants or wherever we go


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Used to have a black schnauzer named Shadow which slept like that under the blanket , but he wasnt quite as big, hahaha. Awesome


Sage thinks since I'm under the blankets she has every good reason to be under them too lol 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2015)

Love the pics of the dogs...since we lost our siberian we havnt got a dog for 2 years and we are waiting another 2 before we start a life with dogs again.we are getting 2 dogs but after seeing someones italian mastiff on here im thinking that is the breed id like to go...who had the italian mastiff ??


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

That would be Diesel.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

...


----------



## nuggs (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.sspca.org/adopt/meet-adoptable-pets/dogs/ look at the available pits in the available section.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

There is a stray cat that has moved in since Mali died. He has taken to living on our back deck, under the carport. He adopted us...I leave cat food out for him.....so I guess I have cat


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> There is a stray cat that has moved in since Mali died. He has taken to living on our back deck, under the carport. He adopted us...I leave cat food out for him.....so I guess I have cat


Yea you leave food out one time and you havd a cat for life


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm hoping cupcake gets cut with muscle like her Italian mom and packs the weight on like her English daddy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That would be Diesel.....
> View attachment 3336949


Ahh yep jj thats the one ; )...
I wonder if a italian mastiff and a german shepherd if both brought at the same puppy age would get along ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

Black Lab?

That is a beautiful dog and so cute in the planter.  

I love my black lab. he is such a great boy. he turns 11 soon. I hope he lives long...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea you leave food out one time and you havd a cat for life


I think he used to live under the church across the street, Mali would run him off, but I had seen him around for a couple of years..


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Black Lab?
> 
> That is a beautiful dog and so cute in the planter.
> 
> I love my black lab. he is such a great boy. he turns 11 soon. I hope he lives long...


Italian/English mastiff. 72lbs. 5.5 months old. That's how they look without cropped ears. Mine isnt fighting wolves so no need to crop em.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

I am hopeful i can keep my dogs. We will see what house we find, but the one we want it would be fine. It has 5 acres and a sealed room as half the garage already. It is about 20 minutes from Eugene.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> Italian/English mastiff. 72lbs. 5.5 months old. That's how they look without cropped ears. Mine isnt fighting wolves so no need to crop em.


awesome looking pup. Mastiffs tend to be pretty nice yes? The only one Ive met was a real sweet heart of a dog.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am hopeful i can keep my dogs. We will see what house we find, but the one we want it would be fine. It has 5 acres and a sealed room as half the garage already. It is about 20 minutes from Eugene.


So your off and running doc? You are probably busy chopping early and getting cabinets broken down? TENTS buddy! They are so portable when having to move.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> awesome looking pup. Mastiffs tend to be pretty nice yes? The only one met was a real sweet heart of a dog.


They are big babies well at lest the ones i have known. I would not want to screw with one though. The puppy at the vet were my wife work didn't want to go back in the kennel, and when he spread them long legs, planted those giant anchors of feet it was all i had to get him to move.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

Diesel is a real sweet dog, but he's young & still growing & doesn't know his own size. He's like a bull in a china shop. He might just hurt you by accident because he is so big & athletic...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> So your off and running doc? You are probably busy chopping early and getting cabinets broken down? TENTS buddy! They are so portable when having to move.


Haha a week early on some that is it. It was great timing really, and got a guy coming to get my plants. I have one i really want to finish it is the gdp x bp and i hit it with the granddads balls pollen for some Old Dog Balls beans. I am giving the octagon away same with the cabs. No more having to run baby plants to breed i can run trees.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Diesel is a real sweet dog, but he's young & still growing & doesn't know his own size. He's like a bull in a china shop. He might just hurt you by accident because he is so big & athletic...


Feet the size of pie plates yea


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

getter done man. Outdoor is awesome but Indoor is still where the top grade resides. Im sure you will have one indoors too.  We visit Bend on the other side of the range from time to time so maybe someday we will make a swing your way.  You will love OR.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> getter done man. Outdoor is awesome but Indoor is still where the top grade resides. Im sure you will have one indoors too.  We visit Bend on the other side of the range from time to time so maybe someday we will make a swing your way.  You will love OR.


Dude bring the family on any time, and i will be in sac for certain now this year. Guess dez will have to go with mo


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2015)

I know they are tough as hell. Got mine at 8 weeks old old 3 days later the dog in the pic with her was rough playing with her and cause her eye to pop out of the socket. Only whined for 2 minutes. The next 50 min she sat on my lap with her eye on her cheek like nothing was wrong driving to the vet. So tough! That's y they crop their ears, it their only weakness.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dude bring the family on any time, and i will be in sac for certain now this year. Guess dez will have to go with mo




OR ME!!  I would really want my wife to go with me though. that way we could rent a trailer and camp out for a couple days and she could partake also. Its way less fun for me without my better half. LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

Look at the size of his head........


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 22, 2015)

English bull terrier x bull Arab, he was a big boy and quick too


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2015)

Im sold im getting a mastiff wether its italian or english remains to be seen....now comes the hard part i still gotta wait 2 yrs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im sold im getting a mastiff wether its italian or english remains to be seen....now comes the hard part i still gotta wait 2 yrs


Stock up on dog food then


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> http://www.sspca.org/adopt/meet-adoptable-pets/dogs/ look at the available pits in the available section.


I fell in love with the all white one named melow but I'm happy with just one dog sage keeps me busy I love the white dogs 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Love the pics of the dogs...since we lost our siberian we havnt got a dog for 2 years and we are waiting another 2 before we start a life with dogs again.we are getting 2 dogs but after seeing someones italian mastiff on here im thinking that is the breed id like to go...who had the italian mastiff ??


Diesel is a mastiff American bulldog mix called a American bandog great dogs but short life expectancy like all the mastiffs

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> awesome looking pup. Mastiffs tend to be pretty nice yes? The only one Ive met was a real sweet heart of a dog.


I've known a few of the mastiffs I have yet to see a mean one

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is my girl...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Stock up on dog food then


Diesel don't eat that much I honestly think sage eats more than he does 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Diesel don't eat that much I honestly think sage eats more than he does
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Cupcakes up to 14 cups a day. As much as my rotti/doberman and my Rhodesian ridgeback/? Lab maybe, combined. And I feel like she is due for a bump. It's around 150 pounds a month right now to feed the three 3 of them.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm about 1/2 way thru installing the 3 new light movers in the big room in the basement, should have them in by tomorrow. Then I will move some plants into the big room & start filling it up. The light movers will spread the light out between the 3x1000w lights & grow better/stronger plants. I've also replaced all the lights in the clone room with new t5's.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been wondering on these light movers. Give us a review when done plz sir.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2015)

..
I've had them years ago & took them out. The grow room is directly beneath my bedroom, & they hum. And they have timed delay at each end, so it's buzz-stop.....buzz-stop....buzz-stop. And when you have 3 going is sounds like a bee hive.....other than the hum, they work as advertised. Many years ago I used to run a sea-o-green in that room with 100's of plants & adding the movers increased production by about 20%.......but the constant buzz?!.......I finally took them out


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Stock up on dog food then


Yeah i know where you are coming from i looked after a prized bulldog for a few months..think i was going thru 10kgs of rice n mince as part of its weekly diet requirements


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> Cupcakes up to 14 cups a day. As much as my rotti/doberman and my Rhodesian ridgeback/? Lab maybe, combined. And I feel like she is due for a bump. It's around 150 pounds a month right now to feed the three 3 of them.


Sage has a dish that is never empty but she is pretty active and doesn't over eat just weighed her at the vet on Tuesday she hit 50.4 pounds diesel has a 2quart dish he might finnish the whole thing in one day he is just over a year old I'm sure as he starts filling out he is gonna eat more both dogs eat diamond brand dog food I buy kibbles and boots to mix with sages food she would rather have the cheap shit other wise she won't eat it lol but she gets a couple eggs a week and tuna and this week I started her on raw chicken legs she loves them and there loaded with protein I think she eats better than me lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> Cupcakes up to 14 cups a day. As much as my rotti/doberman and my Rhodesian ridgeback/? Lab maybe, combined. And I feel like she is due for a bump. It's around 150 pounds a month right now to feed the three 3 of them.


Thats crazy I give my girls 2-3 cups a day apiece.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 23, 2015)

I feed my German Shepard Orijen biologically appropriate food . The same as they would eat in the wild. 2cups twice a day. sometimes she doesn't eat it all. she's 90+ pounds of pure hell.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 23, 2015)

Orijen is hands down the best kibble on the market. I feed orijen to my ferrets and my girlfriend wants to start doing the same for the dogs. Though they're currently eating high quality grain free kibble as well as Raw.


----------



## adower (Jan 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> Cupcakes up to 14 cups a day. As much as my rotti/doberman and my Rhodesian ridgeback/? Lab maybe, combined. And I feel like she is due for a bump. It's around 150 pounds a month right now to feed the three 3 of them.


Next dog Im getting is a ridgeback!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm about 1/2 way thru installing the 3 new light movers in the big room in the basement, should have them in by tomorrow. Then I will move some plants into the big room & start filling it up. The light movers will spread the light out between the 3x1000w lights & grow better/stronger plants. I've also replaced all the lights in the clone room with new t5's.


Jj what's the best most lenient county to grow in, in northern California?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 23, 2015)

adower said:


> Next dog Im getting is a ridgeback!


You'd better be ready to spend a lot of time exercising lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Jj what's the best most lenient county to grow in, in northern California?


Humboldt...mendo..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Humboldt...mendo..


I thought they were krackin down on growing in both those countys.. I remember you saying something about some certain place with a high plant count...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I thought they were krackin down on growing in both those countys.. I remember you saying something about some certain place with a high plant count...


Yuba county has a current 99 plant limit so I'm told but I guess there's 2 new elected officials that want to put a all out ban on growing I doubt it will happen but I'm sure there is gonna be lots of opposer's so I doubt it will pass 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

Bud pron - LA Con #4



Leaf pron:




BBQ babies

Fireballs and Animal Cookies:



AK:



MK Ultra:




Jade




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2015)

Some of the counties in Cali have funny worded growing regulations. Some will allow you to grow as many plants as you want but your limited to a specified square footage. Others limit the numbers of plants but they can be HUGE....some have tight regs & almost no enforcement, others enforce to the max....it's hit & miss & changes almost every year..


----------



## 757growin (Jan 23, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Thats crazy I give my girls 2-3 cups a day apiece.


The other two eat about 4 cups each of grain free. But her, for now needs low protein fill food. Too much protein at a young age cause bone problems for x large breeds later.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2015)

Well I have 2 of the light movers installed, one to go.
Still no roots showing on the cuttings yet. As soon as they root I'll take another round & move some plants into the big room...2015 is on...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2015)

Bring it on jj gramps ....year of the jj
NEIL YOUNG - OLD MAN:


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well I have 2 of the light movers installed, one to go.
> Still no roots showing on the cuttings yet. As soon as they root I'll take another round & move some plants into the big room...2015 is on...


Hey JJ I was wondering if you put some hockey pucks between the light movers and the ceiling if that would help with the humming noise? 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hey JJ I was wondering if you put some hockey pucks between the light movers and the ceiling if that would help with the humming noise?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I tried everything before I took them out before. It's more of the hum coming from the motor itself, it buzzes. It wouldn't be an issue anywhere else in the house, you cannot hear them, but lay down 18" directly above them you can...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I tried everything before I took them out before. It's more of the hum coming from the motor itself, it buzzes. It's wouldn't be an issue anywhere else in the house, you cannot hear them, but lay down 18" directly above them you can...


Shitty 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Shitty
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I'll just shut them off for a few hrs at night, once your asleep it's not an issue.


----------



## Fast50 (Jan 23, 2015)

That looks bomb mohican! Nicely done.

Ya ive been wondering like hell bout that plant limit thing. Lol. Oh ya, so when you get your cali license, you can potentially grow 99 under one person. If i was in humboldt on 6 acre?

What i would like to know is, how do i go about soley growing 96 legally?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yuba county has a current 99 plant limit so I'm told but I guess there's 2 new elected officials that want to put a all out ban on growing I doubt it will happen but I'm sure there is gonna be lots of opposer's so I doubt it will pass
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


99s a shitload.. Thank you for help brother.. @doublejj thank you bro I appreciate all the knowledge you kick down. Your grows are incredible! U and @Garden Boss are some bad muthafuckers.. by far some of the coolest dudes and the best growers I've ever seen or communicated with..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bud pron - LA Con #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That la con is FIRE, looks delicious!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 23, 2015)

@mr sunshine ... I hear they allow a much higher plant count in Mehiko


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine ... I hear they allow a much higher plant count in Mehiko


Tried that... I decided to take a different approach when ama got popped bringing some product across the border.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 24, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Orijen is hands down the best kibble on the market. I feed orijen to my ferrets and my girlfriend wants to start doing the same for the dogs. Though they're currently eating high quality grain free kibble as well as Raw.


I've had my dog on orijen since she was 8 weeks. Her coat is shinny always and shes never had any sores on her skin. Maybe it's her breed but I think it has a lot to do with the grain free food. She never gobbles it down and isn't starving between meals. I recommend it but, it's pricy $104 for 40# bag. lasts her one month.


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bud pron - LA Con #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hole Lee Shit! beautiful bud pron Mo! Last pic you labled Jade...I didn't know they flowered,,,pretty


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I've had my dog on orijen since she was 8 weeks. Her coat is shinny always and shes never had any sores on her skin. Maybe it's her breed but I think it has a lot to do with the grain free food. She never gobbles it down and isn't starving between meals. I recommend it but, it's pricy $104 for 40# bag. lasts her one month.


Your girl is absolutely beautiful Nuggs! If she would let me I would wrap my arms around her neck for a big hug...if she would let me lol. hahahaha


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks @fumble !

The bees love the Jade plant. It must be 40 years old.

I transplanted the MK Ultra BBQ clone to a #10 Smart Pot today. She has been growing so fast in the one gallon pot that she was already rootbound!

I will get some pics up.

I wish you were closer. I would love to give you the LA Con for edibles.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

MK Ultra in its new home:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 26, 2015)

you lucky duck! 40 years  she is beautiful.

that would be hella cool if you lived closer...we could make edibles together with your LA Con


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 26, 2015)

fumble said:


> Your girl is absolutely beautiful Nuggs! If she would let me I would wrap my arms around her neck for a big hug...if she would let me lol. hahahaha


nuggs dog is great except when ya want to leave hahaha she is trained well ya can get in no problem but leaving is a whole different story guard dog to the fullest lol.... fumble hugging nuggs dog ya need one of them big padded suits on haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks @fumble !
> 
> The bees love the Jade plant. It must be 40 years old.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than having a plant that brings in the bees for pollination...until i did the same my chillis werent flowering that much now i can attract the bees the flowers on the chillis are at thier best ...im only 41 but i feel like im going so slow when im with nature in my garden


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> nuggs dog is great except when ya want to leave hahaha she is trained well ya can get in no problem but leaving is a whole different story guard dog to the fullest lol.... fumble hugging nuggs dog ya need one of them big padded suits on haha


Is he a dribbler ?lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jan 29, 2015)

Sage said that's where the gold nuggets are lol her nose didn't do very good

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Is he a dribbler ?lol


No she is a eater! I shook his hand and she didn't like it one bit. LOL


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> No she is a eater! I shook his hand and she didn't like it one bit. LOL


haha did the same to me keep hand still at all times lol..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

walk up and pat nuggs on the back in front of her and see what happens!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> walk up and pat nuggs on the back in front of her and see what happens!


I always throw the ball first!..lol


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2015)

lol...same here hahaha...don't move too quickly either


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> walk up and pat nuggs on the back in front of her and see what happens!


 not likely !!! you can do that djj lol...


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

fumble said:


> lol...same here hahaha...don't move too quickly either[/QUOT
> 
> thanks for the info fumbles on the capsules and ya even pass a joint slowly!!! if ya want to keep ya arm hahaha


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That would be Diesel.....
> View attachment 3336949


Gorgeous! Blue! How much is he weighing in at?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol ^^^^ these comments ...ill just say gday to nuggs from aust


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol ^^^^ these comments ...ill just say gday to nuggs from aust


if ya knew nuggs dog ya would know what we are talking about and i feel safe as shit at nuggs house and its a great dog once you know the way she protects him and you respect that at all times lol...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> if ya knew nuggs dog ya would know what we are talking about and i feel safe as shit at nuggs house and its a great dog once you know the way she protects him and you respect that *at all times* lol...


That's the tricky part.....I have a habit of giving nuggs a big hug before leaving....'Find the dog first'!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> if ya knew nuggs dog ya would know what we are talking about and i feel safe as shit at nuggs house and its a great dog once you know the way she protects him and you respect that at all times lol...


Funny that im listening to johnny cash HURT while reafing about this awesome dog of nuggs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Funny that im listening to johnny cash HURT while reafing about this awesome dog of nuggs


Good song


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

this song touches me deeply..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> this song touches me deeply..


Thats why i put it on the harvest bbq cd bro...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats why i put it on the harvest bbq cd bro...


You seed Billy Gibons do Sixteen Tons? I would link it but i am getting high


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

This one always get me:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

"I won't know the man that kills me & I don't know these men I kill"....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Something a little more happy - kinda







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

I havnt but i will


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> this song touches me deeply..


That is a sad song.. I have never heard it before..


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Something a little more happy - kinda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaaaake that tambourine!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)

"There's a monster living under my bed".....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

Music is one of those things like weed...touches all sorts of emotions.
My daughter has told me she is singing this song acoustically at my funeral.....
Ozzy Osbourne And Lita Ford - Close My Eyes Forever (HQ):


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> nuggs dog is great except when ya want to leave hahaha she is trained well ya can get in no problem but leaving is a whole different story guard dog to the fullest lol.... fumble hugging nuggs dog ya need one of them big padded suits on haha


Obvously @nuggs is a genius engineer. You don't worry as much about incoming as outgoing. It becomes a very nasty surprise to get in and think you are creating all kinds of pain and then, BAM, instant karma gets you  we called 'em honeypots. Yeah nuggs = genius


----------



## nuggs (Jan 30, 2015)

WOW  thanks but I'm pretty average. In some things maybe a bit more experienced ,


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

Robert Plant and Jimmy Page recording an oldie at the Sun Records studio for a documentary called 
Good Rockin, Tonight. The Legacy of Sun Records:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fandango (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like I made too many Girl Scout Cookies....do you think this plant would make a good grower outdoor this 2015 season?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2015)

fandango said:


> Looks like I made too many Girl Scout Cookies....do you think this plant would make a good grower outdoor this 2015 season?


The purple plants up front are GSC from last season. Not our biggest producer, but the buds were excellent....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2015)

it was 74deg today in Sac.....the last day of Jan..


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it was 74deg today in Sac.....the last day of Jan..



it is 12 degrees the last of jan lol...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 1, 2015)

JJ you simply amaze me.


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey JJ what do you feed your big girls?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Hey JJ what do you feed your big girls?


MAXSEA


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

I should apologize for the downer mood I've been in. I have been fighting a bad sinus infection & it's been hard to sleep & has been triggering flashback nightmares every night, which only means less & less sleep. I finally went to the Dr & got some medicine but I had to quit vapeing pot to try to clear it up....which only made the dreams worse....
Now 4 the good news. the medication from my dr has worked & I'm all cleared up (knock,knock) I vaped a bag before bed last night & slept like a baby all night....wow what a good feeling.
So sorry for being dark, but I was in a dark place. Things are looking brighter now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2015)

I had to move away from the valley, each year sinus infections would get worse, talk about living in your head.
Glad you made it back!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad your sinuses are cleared up! I hate that feeling.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Glad your sinuses are cleared up! I hate that feeling.


I'm taking steroids now.....


----------



## fumble (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad you are feeling better JJ


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2015)

One for the road my friend JJgramps...
Ive been to hollywood
Ive been to redwood
Ive crossed the ocean...for a heart of gold
Neil Young - Heart Of Gold:


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm taking steroids now.....




steroids can make you climb the walls. , but as for making you breathe better their is nothing like them to open up your breathing,


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> steroids can make you climb the walls. , but as for making you breathe better their is nothing like them


it's a fine line.....but I have to try something....it can't continue like it was


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it's a fine line.....but I have to try something....it can't continue like it was


Hope you feel better JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Hope you feel better JJ!


Thank you..I do, the steroids are working but they make me feel a little 'wierd'....but I can sleep


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you..I do, the steroids are working but they make me feel a little 'wierd'....but I can sleep



Feel better soon. It will take a few days after you stop the steroids to feel normal again. But they will make you better


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> MAXSEA


Ah thought so! All pupose and bloom right?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 1, 2015)

dont know if you need another tall greenhouse but this one in fallbrook ca ended up on colorado CL http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4871852042.html

EDIT _ - i ment to put thi guy is practically giving this thing away watch out for stress fractures- stoner forgot


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Feel better soon. It will take a few days after you stop the steroids to feel normal again. But they will make you better


I stopped today.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad you are felling better JJ


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm taking steroids now.....


i have taken those before for sinus issues. They work fast and warp speed my mind.

Hope you feel better..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Flonase is my go to fix. Is that what you used?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Flonase is my go to fix. Is that what you used?


yes...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sage said that's where the gold nuggets are lol her nose didn't do very good
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


How's it going PC?..how's Sage today?...are you out of Kiva bars yet?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> How's it going PC?..how's Sage today?...are you out of Kiva bars yet?...


Its another beautiful day the sun is shining again  they say we are gonna get some much needed rain this weekend finally. Sage is being lazy this morning laying in her bed snoring lol I feel sorry for her I got bit by 2 of them bastard ticks damn Cali ticks sure do have a nasty bite to them at least they seem to be leaving her alone the last few days. I still have a couple candy bars left had to slow down my candy intake lol damn munchies gonna make me fat lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2015)

lol...Are you up 4 some company tomorrow?...or the next day?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> lol...Are you up 4 some company tomorrow?...or the next day?...


Sure come on up

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Snoop Dogg OG for this season outdoor grow.. Smells good even at this size..


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Snoop Dogg OG for this season outdoor grow.. Smells good even at this size..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343941



I had heard snoop og was just green crack?? wth do I know.. LOL I think @Javadog but im not sure. I think he even had just heard that somewhere. They look healthy for sure.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure, this plant has a very strong skunk OG smell to it, has thick leaves..
I got it in a trade from a local guy who did audio work on snoops cars..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2015)

There's people up here selling snoopdog clones on craigslist...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm looking forward to flowering it out and finding out just how good it is.. 

One of the two disp. I get clones from updated their current list for a donation
GSC forum cut
OG18
Chemdawg 
C4
Purple Kush
Skunk 1
Cherry pie..

I will not go there tomorrow, I will not go there tomorrow


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> There's people up here selling snoopdog clones on craigslist...


Have you ever grown it??


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Have you ever grown it??


No I just saw them being advertised


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 2, 2015)

So am I the only one having connection errors with rollitup? I have no problem with any other website just RIU

Keep getting


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I had heard snoop og was just green crack?? wth do I know.. LOL I think @Javadog but im not sure. I think he even had just heard that somewhere. They look healthy for sure.


Yeah, that is what I read. ...trying to find where and failing! :0)

It is easy to find where Snoop renamed the Cush to GC tho.

Well, I did read it, but it should be considered questionable for now.

JD

P.S. Thought that I found it on SeedFinder when a search for Snoop found GC:

No Joy....just a reference to Snoop.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> So am I the only one having connection errors with rollitup? I have no problem with any other website just RIU
> 
> Keep getting
> View attachment 3344092


Yeah it happens now and again.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

Happens often lately.


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 7, 2015)

Jj diesel says sages bed is just right lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj diesel says sages bed is just right lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


lol!...that's a pretty sight to see, welcome home "D"....tell Sage I'll bring her a new one...maybe Mon-Tues


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2015)

Official "yes" from the wife to buy a cane corso pup ...you effin beuty i dont like having a best mate unless its the sort that barks


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 8, 2015)

Jj without me researching google whats the reasins some corsos have thier ears clipped ?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 8, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj diesel says sages bed is just right lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Holy crap! Cover his balls next time. I feel like I just got flashed! Lols


----------



## Liddle (Feb 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I should apologize for the downer mood I've been in. I have been fighting a bad sinus infection & it's been hard to sleep & has been triggering flashback nightmares every night, which only means less & less sleep. I finally went to the Dr & got some medicine but I had to quit vapeing pot to try to clear it up....which only made the dreams worse....
> Now 4 the good news. the medication from my dr has worked & I'm all cleared up (knock,knock) I vaped a bag before bed last night & slept like a baby all night....wow what a good feeling.
> So sorry for being dark, but I was in a dark place. Things are looking brighter now.


Glad to have ya back man! lol


----------



## Liddle (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 8, 2015)

It makes my day to see JJ happy. He is a good man


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 8, 2015)

im late to the party but will be pulling up a chair to learn a few new things from ya jj once again.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> All of the plants are destined for the greenhouse or the smart pots out on the grow farm..
> View attachment 3314074


What size pots are theme how far apart do you put theme


----------



## longdongjohnson (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey double, still got my eye on this thread. Howz it growin? Just popped some seeds on the 1st.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey PC, I picked-up a new bed for Sage today. Will you guys be around the Yurt tomorrow or Wed? I'll bring it to her..


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Jj without me researching google whats the reasins some corsos have thier ears clipped ?


looks only and so maybe they don't get them ripped off in a fight. It is illegal in the states now for certified vets to clip ears.


757growin said:


> Holy crap! Cover his balls next time. I feel like I just got flashed! Lols





That's one good reason if your not gonna stud your dog to have him neutered. Nothing like watching a ball game and have your boys nuts smack you in the face every commercial.


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

wheres the teens for light Dep ? almost time to get to popping . Whats new at the farm ? how big of pots this year ? wheres the dirt ? gotta a bigger greenhouse ? Is the yurt still round . Have you ever scene PC with out a Beard ? what's the bossman up to ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> wheres the teens for light Dep ? almost time to get to popping . Whats new at the farm ? how big of pots this year ? wheres the dirt ? gotta a bigger greenhouse ? Is the yurt still a circle . Have you ever scene PC with out a Beard ? what's the bossman up to ?


Haha ...the pots might be bigger than the yurt this year ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> looks only and so maybe they don't get them ripped off in a fight. It is illegal in the states now for certified vets to clip ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that tws..ive decided im getting either a cane corso or australian bulldog ...cant wait uts been 3 years without what i reckon are definitely a mans best friend


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

show me a pic of the bulldog.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> show me a pic of the bulldog.


Dad
And pup


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha ...the pots might be bigger than the yurt this year ?



LOl, they'll have a tree growing out of the yurt.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> LOl, they'll have a tree growing out of the yurt.


So the yurt is prob 3500 gallons lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

Tws i think u should start a thread of pets that riu members have ...be great to see all the different sorts not just dogs either im talking all the pets


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

I like. Not as sawed off as the English ( they always are ) bulldog . not as big as a mastiff but same looks. Cool and Im Tws and approve. lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Tws i think u should start a thread of pets that riu members have ...be great to see all the different sorts not just dogs either im talking all the pets



I think theres a dog thread all ready in the OD forum and I know there is one in TT for Dogs and cats. Not all of us have a pet Crickey. lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think theres a dog thread all ready in the OD forum and I know there is one in TT for Dogs and cats. Not all of us have a pet Crickey. lol


Well shit my lizard birds and psychotic cat would like to be famous


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

Aussie bulldogs are smaller than english but bigger than american staffys...bred for aussie conditions.
Sorry to hijack ya thread jjgramps ...
I still think ill wait for a nice corso


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

it was a little musty up in here anyways. lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

Diesel is a big Mo. he needs a big yard. He covers a lot of ground quick. I don't think my 1/4 acre , 1700 sq home is big enough for something like him. But.... I have always wanted a St Bernard or Great Pyrenese.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> Diesel is a big Mo. he needs a big yard. He covers a lot of ground quick. I don't think my 1/2 acre , 1700 sq home is big enough for something like him. But.... I have always wanted a St Bernard or Great Pyrenese.


My wife loves bernards...


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2015)

LOl. Diesel got grounded at the BBq.Had to go sit in the truck.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 10, 2015)

Poor Little Diesel. Bet he was just trying to make friends


----------



## doublejj (Feb 10, 2015)

We are currently looking for a different spot to grow. looking for a bigger greenhouse. we will be using larger smart pots. I'll post updates as things develop...
P.S. I'm also growing plants for another large greenhouse up there...I cannot clone Cherry Pies fast enough..lol
Will be popping seeds next month for some new strains...


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are currently looking for a different spot to grow. looking for a bigger greenhouse. we will be using larger smart pots. I'll post updates as things develop...
> P.S. I'm also growing plants for another large greenhouse up there...I cannot clone Cherry Pies fast enough..lol
> Will be popping seeds next month for some new strains...


Good to hear DJJ! I look forward to seeing some great grows this summer. Just not in my yard!


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> wheres the teens for light Dep ? almost time to get to popping . Whats new at the farm ? how big of pots this year ? wheres the dirt ? gotta a bigger greenhouse ? Is the yurt still round . Have you ever scene PC with out a Beard ? what's the bossman up to ?


Lol I will never be without facial hair of some sort I trimmed it a little tho

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## adower (Feb 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> LOl. Diesel got grounded at the BBq.Had to go sit in the truck.


He actually got bit by another dog at the bbq. The collie or shepherd.

That same dog almost bit my dog as well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2015)

adower said:


> He actually got bit by another dog at the bbq. The collie or shepherd.
> 
> That same dog almost bit my dog as well.


Glad noone had a south african mastiff there then ...they swallow dogs whole not bite


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2015)

Jj both the kids are making good use of these after the hiking today 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj both the kids are making good use of these after the hiking today
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awe!...that's beautiful..that was more hiking than I've done for quite a while. I needed some Motrin when I got home lol...and a good vape. Keep our fingers crossed, the right place could be right around the corner...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey PC here are a few pics of that log cabin I built when I returned from Nam, off the grid. Cut every log myself. This was about 1973-74. I was much younger then.


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC here are a few pics of that log cabin I built when I returned from Nam, off the grid. Cut every log myself. This was about 1973-74. I was much younger then.
> View attachment 3349570 View attachment 3349572View attachment 3349573 View attachment 3349575


Damn that's awesome 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

The puppies are so cute!

Awesome cabin JJ! Why aren't you still there?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The puppies are so cute!
> 
> Awesome cabin JJ! Why aren't you still there?


it was a bit too rustic life for my wife, & she wanted to go to college.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 12, 2015)

Well all I know is that I know someone that built a log cabin.. And that is awesome!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Well all I know is that I know someone that built a log cabin.. And that is awesome!


ok now I feel old...


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ok now I feel old...


Not old. Accomplished..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Not old. Accomplished..


is that what all these old scars are?...Accomplishments?..lol


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> is that what all these old scars are?...Accomplishments?..lol


Those are roadmarkers for life!  You remember every knick and cut along the journey!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Those are roadmarkers for life!  You remember every knick and cut along the journey!


Building the cabin was great therapy for me, as I was having a rough time with re-adjustment & it gave me something to concentrate on. I think having challenges to overcome each day, helped me get thru much of the anxiety I was feeling...I actually had real things to be anxious about..lol


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Building the cabin was great therapy for me, as I was having a rough time with re-adjustment & it gave me something to concentrate on. I think having challenges to overcome each day, helped me get thru much of the anxiety I was feeling...I actually had real things to be anxious about..lol



That's amazing to have something to pour yourself into. Thank you for sharing your experiences with us all! Hope that it helps with your healing process as well!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC here are a few pics of that log cabin I built when I returned from Nam, off the grid. Cut every log myself. This was about 1973-74. I was much younger then.
> View attachment 3349575


Holy fuck, I saw an article on this place in Backwoods Home Magazine!!! Pretty sure I did, going to try and dig up the issue. I think it was one of their earliest ones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2015)

Warrant - Uncle Tom's Cabin:


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2015)

Check this out PC. 20'x60' cold-frame greenhouse w'roll up side walls $5000....
http://foreverflowering.net/cold-frame/


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2015)

that is awesome JJ


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 12, 2015)

The 72 footer would be better 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The 72 footer would be better
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


They have upgrades for light dep system...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm getting excited, we are working on a deal to buy some land & put a greenhouse on it. Tomorrow we plan to make an offer they can't refuse...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey PC you can buy a brand new 6'x10' chain link kennel at Home Depot for $220....http://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Kennel-Club-6-ft-x-10-ft-x-6-ft-Chain-Link-Kennel-308595AKC/203856112?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-203856112-_-N


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC you can buy a brand new 6'x10' chain link kennel at Home Depot for $220....http://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Kennel-Club-6-ft-x-10-ft-x-6-ft-Chain-Link-Kennel-308595AKC/203856112?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-203856112-_-N


That's the same pic the guy on craigslist has posted I like brand new verses used. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm getting excited, we are working on a deal to buy some land & put a greenhouse on it. Tomorrow we plan to make an offer they can't refuse...


hope u don't have to take the Taliban with you for persuasion


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm getting excited, we are working on a deal to buy some land & put a greenhouse on it. Tomorrow we plan to make an offer they can't refuse...


We found the top lot line marker  jj bring your hiking shoes 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

I love the sound of this! Will there be room for my trailer hehe


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We found the top lot line marker  jj bring your hiking shoes
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't wait for pics this season!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I can't wait for pics this season!


I might get PC a GoPro camera to wear...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I might get a wild hair & get PC a GoPro camera to wear...


I have a drone and there is 2 gopro camera here 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I have a drone and there is 2 gopro camera here
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


*crossing fingers for this*


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2015)

was actually entertaining the idea of an infrared set up that will cost me less than 5 grams of weed cos a mate has a set up if I want it


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is a pic from the Mo drone:



The girls in the shade seem to be just fine.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2015)

well we put an offer in today for a new farm, waiting to hear back. As soon as the offer is accepted we will start cutting in a road & drilling a well & clearing a pad for the 1st greenhouse...
But we also have an opportunity to rent another spot to grow but no greenhouse, so we will run 36 smart pots at that location as well. This is shaping up to be one hella year...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> well we put an offer in today for a new farm, waiting to hear back. As soon as the offer is accepted we will start cutting in a road & drilling a well & clearing a pad for the 1st greenhouse...
> But we also have an opportunity to rent another spot to grow but no greenhouse, so we will run 36 smart pots at that location as well. This is shaping up to be one hella year...
> View attachment 3351476


Congratulations JJ


----------



## mofoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats jj glad u are off to a good fresh start. Hopefully you can cut me and extra 24 cherrypie cuts again


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2015)

mofoo said:


> Congrats jj glad u are off to a good fresh start. Hopefully you can cut me and extra 24 cherrypie cuts again


Thank you, & I hadn't forgotten about you Mo. But I have to see where I'm at with all the commitments I have now...& where were you at the bbq?


----------



## mofoo (Feb 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you, & I hadn't forgotten about you Mo. But I have to see where I'm at with all the commitments I have now...& where were you at the bbq?


Ah man if you only knew what I've been dealing with trying to Make sure I could continue doing what I love doing producing herbs! I was going to come down Sunday but u said everyone would be cleaning and packing no excuses  I'm sorry tho! 

And no worries even 18 or 12or 6 lol I grabbed a bunch of new strains from the cup so I'll be running seeds this year and hopefully the CP!, 

Btw...Nice pic of that log cabin you look the same as u do now! Lol will be posting the new property sometime here soon...25 acres in Trinity county  I'm all in this year


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 14, 2015)

mofoo said:


> Congrats jj glad u are off to a good fresh start. Hopefully you can cut me and extra 24 cherrypie cuts again


Did you kill that cut I gave you?


----------



## mofoo (Feb 14, 2015)

I have her I cloned her and I am gonna throw her into flower but I got about 8 solid cuts off her.. never got to seeher finish inflower so I'm trying to finally get there. Lol no I didn't kill her this guy !!!!!


----------



## mofoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Did you kill that cut I gave you?


Nice to talk to you to GB


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 14, 2015)

mofoo said:


> Nice to talk to you to GB


You to man. I look forward to seeing the Trinity pics, some great weed growing out that way.
How many you running this season bro?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2015)

gd luck with everything jj...this is gonna be a year for you talked about for a few years to come


----------



## mofoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Well it's a 2 parcel property but we will be doing 36 on the lower parcel next to the main house and about 54 on the top parcel where the greenhouse is. Move in date March 4th  I'll post a couple sneaks tomorrow from the computer instead ofmy phone


----------



## mofoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry jj I'll stop talking about me on your post LOL; WOOHOO TO JJ ON THE NEW SPOT


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2015)

Right on JJ! Congrats on the new property.  

...and to you too Mofoo


----------



## Fast50 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bad to the bone. Look forward to pics. I need motivation.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> Bad to the bone. Look forward to pics. I need motivation.


If I took pics right now it's just a hillside with trees & Manzanita, but I see Shangri-La!..
We are doing this one from scratch, lot's of work ahead...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2015)

I may remove the 3x1000w lights on movers in my big grow room & replace them with a bunch of t-5's. I recently put all new t-5's in my clone room & I really like the way the clone mothers are vegging in there. And since I won't be flowering for a while I would be better off with 3000w worth of t-5's. I think they would completely cover the ceiling in there....


----------



## Fast50 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool cool. Goodluck with the season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I may remove the 3x1000w lights on movers in my big grow room & replace them with a bunch of t-5's. I recently put all new t-5's in my clone room & I really like the way the clone mothers are vegging in there. And since I won't be flowering for a while I would be better off with 3000w worth of t-5's. I think they would completely cover the ceiling in there....


And you wouldnt have a need for the light movers with the T5s ...no noise makes jj sleep better yeah ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

This goes out to our new neighbors back up in the hills.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 15, 2015)

Jj since I can't figure out how to post a dang video check out big b out here in Cali its our new theme song 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj since I can't figure out how to post a dang video check out big b out here in Cali its our new theme song
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Feb 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This goes out to our new neighbors back up in the hills.....


Hells yeah! They excepted ur offer! Get to work so we can see some pics already. Lols


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hells yeah! They excepted ur offer! Get to work so we can see some pics already. Lols


Not yet but we all have our fingers crossed

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sure were gonna buy this place, were just dickering over the final price & who pays for what?...I can't see anything in our way. We will be all done in a few weeks.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

You know PC, until we get the 2nd greenhouse, maybe we should consider also doing 12 outside at our place in smart pots this year....


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we will start cutting in a road & drilling a well & clearing a pad
> View attachment 3351476


Did i mention that im a heavy equipment operator?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm sure were gonna buy this place, were just dickering over the final price & who pays for what?...I can't see anything in our way. We will be all done in a few weeks.


I put offers on 8 properties Dickering lols. Hope it works guys. I know you deserve it jj.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> I put offers on 8 properties Dickering lols. Hope it works guys. I know you deserve it jj.


we are actually willing to pay near his listed price, it's not really over priced. However he has been trying to sell it for 2 years & the taxes are now due again. This is the last parcel of 7-8 he had to sell. We are hoping he made enough $$ on the others to be willing to deal on this last piece to be done with it. The realtor said the guy was getting anxious to get it sold & be done with it....


----------



## TWS (Feb 15, 2015)

Most Epic ! Im excited for you guys.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey PC...Home Depot has 5 dog kennels in stock in Auburn, 3 in Lincoln, 1 in Roseville $229...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC...Home Depot has 5 dog kennels in stock in Auburn, 3 in Lincoln, 1 in Roseville $229...


Yep one in auburn is saved for me I called them this morning 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yep one in auburn is saved for me I called them this morning
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Good job, It will make things so much better...for everyone


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)

Some of these shipping container homes are pretty cool....and cheap & easy to build...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

The new log cabin! 

They will pay you to take the empty containers!

A couple of wind turbines and some solar panels and you can live off of the grid


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 15, 2015)

Or store 6600 gallons of water for outdoor season 










http://redding.craigslist.org/grd/4889565777.html


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

You just need one of these:







And maybe a bigger tank.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

Or this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You just need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big plant in the background mo...what strain?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## mofoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Damn I miss riu you guys keep me excited about things JJ I said it 100 times and I'm going to keep reminding you 
YOU THE MAN!!


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Good job, It will make things so much better...for everyone


It home and set up  I feel better already and I'm sure sage is gonna love it 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The new log cabin!
> 
> They will pay you to take the empty containers!
> 
> A couple of wind turbines and some solar panels and you can live off of the grid


If there gonna pay us to take one I'd like to know who to call everywhere we look they want us to pay them 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2015)

if I had a cabin like this and could leave all of what I don't like behind providing I had 10 acres I would move in an instant and just grow and live of the land


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 16, 2015)

excellent thread!


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey jj-
It's getting close to start thinking about a 2015, 420 BBQ thread. Easter is April 5th, and the closest weekend to 420 is the weekend of 4-18 & 4-19.
Just a reminder, I know your a busy man these days.
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 16, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey jj-
> It's getting close to start thinking about a 2015, 420 BBQ thread. Easter is April 5th, and the closest weekend to 420 is the weekend of 4-18 & 4-19.
> Just a reminder, I know your a busy man these days.
> TMB-
> ...


I was just thinking about the next bbq also


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


I was wonder I think about just grow purple kush this year I was wonder how far apart should I plant theme I was going to put theme in 100 gallon bags if you can help thanks


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder I think about just grow purple kush this year I was wonder how far apart should I plant theme I was going to put theme in 100 gallon bags if you can help thanks


Good luck, start a grow thread & I'll help you all I can. PK is a great strain but be mindful of mold, because their buds are so dense. 100's are good 200's are even better. Spaced as far apart as you have room for, 15' is nice...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

PC

All of the west coast ports are shut down because of the excess empty containers (among other things). SF and Long Beach would be my first places to try. I have seen the giant yards full of empties a couple of miles from the port in Long Beach. I am sure you can find the same thing in SF Bay area. Google maps will show you where the yards are then you can use the street view to find a company sign and phone number. Train can drop them off at the nearest yard and then you can truck them to your destination.

Stockton may also have some good surplus.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

iPhone lens groupon deal:

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-aduro-3-piece-camera-lens-kit?p=15&utm_source=pc_goods&utm_medium=email&sid=a824985c-3895-442c-9c6a-582aff53b2be&division=orange-county&user=a8f7b6154f7dcdb25771f42fee4e0408c5d5d05aa519b2dc90bd65e6a47b5c7d&date=20150217&s=body&c=image&d=Goods-PN&utm_campaign=a824985c-3895-442c-9c6a-582aff53b2be




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> PC
> 
> All of the west coast ports are shut down because of the excess empty containers (among other things). SF and Long Beach would be my first places to try. I have seen the giant yards full of empties a couple of miles from the port in Long Beach. I am sure you can find the same thing in SF Bay area. Google maps will show you where the yards are then you can use the street view to find a company sign and phone number. Train can drop them off at the nearest yard and then you can truck them to your destination.
> 
> ...


We will do some looking into it. More for storage than living in tho we all have building experience so we are gonna build a nice cabin 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2015)

You can have a 20'-40' hi-cube shipping container delivered for $2600....
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/fod/4831053538.html


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 17, 2015)

ive seen used 40' seacans go for as low as $800-3,500 at ritchie bros auctions. not sure if they ever have auctions down in cali or not

https://www.rbauction.com/container-40?id=ci&s=Y2l8Tj0wJk50az1FcXVpcG1lbnQuZW4mTnR0PWNvbnRhaW5lcis0MCZOdHg9


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.rbauction.com/container?id=ci&s=Y2l8Tj00Mjk0Mzk2OTg1KzAmTnRrPUVxdWlwbWVudC5lbiZOdHQ9Y29udGFpbmVyJk50eD0=


This is the LA auction mar 6, there's 41 containers


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2015)

You want to look for a "High Cube" container, they are about 1 1/2ft taller....


----------



## TWS (Feb 17, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We will do some looking into it. More for storage than living in tho we all have building experience so we are gonna build a nice cabin
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Oh your really gonna kindle the old mans flame now ! I can see it now , a picture of Pc and JJ in the door step. lol

edit : and sage too.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> Oh your really gonna kindle the old mans flame now ! I can see it now , a picture of Pc and JJ in the door step. lol
> 
> edit : and sage too.


Are you sure you can skin grizz?......


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2015)

man I'm worn out, I spent most of the day walking every inch of the property....on google maps


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Old map app when you zoom out far enough you can see where is night and where it's day.. Kind of cool..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2015)

well I managed to get 2 new t5-8's installed & removed 1 1000mh. I'll hang 4 more t5-8's tomorrow & remove the other 2 lights.i will paint the floor & walls white. I will have 6 t5-8's in place of 3x1000w mh...i'll snap some pics when I get r done


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

New lights & a quick coat of white paint makes quite a difference, I think we're ready for the season!....just a few plants looking for a greenhouse.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 20, 2015)

do you keep those up that high?


----------



## fumble (Feb 20, 2015)

my guy just said 'wow!' JJ  looking pretty damn good. So jealous of that space


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> do you keep those up that high?


yep, mounted on hooks. It's like a giant light box in there, light bouncing off the walls, floor & everywhere. There are no shadows in there, very bright to the eyes. I'm gonna have soo many big plants in & out of there, raising & lowering them would be a major pain in the ass..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

fumble said:


> my guy just said 'wow!' JJ  looking pretty damn good. So jealous of that space


Thanks fumble, my best to both of you...


----------



## nuggs (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> New lights & a quick coat of white paint makes quite a difference, I think we're ready for the season!....just a few plants looking for a greenhouse.
> View attachment 3355629


are these your mother plants?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

nuggs said:


> are these your mother plants?


These are plants destined for a light dep greenhouse, but yes I will take a few clones before they go out.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> yep, mounted on hooks. It's like a giant light box in there, light bouncing off the walls, floor & everywhere. There are no shadows in there, very bright to the eyes. I'm gonna have soo many big plants in & out of there, raising & lowering them would be a major pain in the ass..


 Have you done this before?
Its a sitting room- short term?

I see a lot of stretch coming soon if they are going to be vegged in there for more than a few days.
I am not trying to knock you- I love using T5's- but...... I have used them quite a bit, and---- Are you using the stretch and fill technique? If so that only works in measured increments.... did you see the difference in the plants that I have- the lankier stretchy ones? They all flopped over and are not happy since outside...
I do think the stretch and fill technique would do them well- Light placed 14-16" above canopy- plants stretch to reach desired density of PAR Lumens (5-8" from lights, 1 week), then once there, fill in as much space with nodal development as possible making good use of the energy and bulking up the stalks for strength (6-1" from lights, 2nd week). But the plants will stretch until they start receiving enough light to adequately produce energy for dense vegetative growth.

You can see this happened in my journal. Your plants are more used to the warmer denser light of 1000W's right?

would it bother you if I post a couple pictures to help show what I am trying to describe?
Have you ever gotten to visit TMB's garden?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

I recently changed all my lights in my clone room to t5's, hung high. I was very impressed with the growth in the clone mothers, so I have duplicated it in here. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> New lights & a quick coat of white paint makes quite a difference, I think we're ready for the season!....just a few plants looking for a greenhouse.
> View attachment 3355629


Looks frikin awesome 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 20, 2015)

plants look great guys! i really like these adjustable pulleys for dropping and raising the lights with ease.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3355718 View attachment 3355717
> plants look great guys! i really like these adjustable pulleys for dropping and raising the lights with ease.


I'd add more lights, before I'd constantly raise & lower all of those....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> New lights & a quick coat of white paint makes quite a difference, I think we're ready for the season!....just a few plants looking for a greenhouse.
> View attachment 3355629



What strain is that in front with big fat leaves?.

Place looks killer.. Nice job


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2015)

It's so bright in there! Looks like there is room for a few more 

Wait until your room is covered in LEDs! @SomeGuy can set you up.

Next season 

Check out the Mulanje BX male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It's so bright in there! Looks like there is room for a few more
> 
> Wait until your room is covered in LEDs! @SomeGuy can set you up.
> 
> Next season



I could build whatever anyone wanted. just need space size and I can map it in cad and design a custom fixture setup to build. VERO 29 on dimmable 2.1amp drivers would not need to be raised or lowered in that space and we could probably lower electrical and cooling needs at the same time. T-5s do really well though. LED is just long term with almost zero depreciation in lumen output when built right.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Are you sure you can skin grizz?......


I was wonder if you every heard of bay dream plant how are they


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder if you every heard of bay dream plant how are they


No I can't say I have.....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> What strain is that in front with big fat leaves?.
> 
> Place looks killer.. Nice job


That's a sweet little Kryptonite clone that I picked up at the bbq (thanks Pappy)...
You can see her in a rockwool cube on pg1...


----------



## Liddle (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> New lights & a quick coat of white paint makes quite a difference, I think we're ready for the season!....just a few plants looking for a greenhouse.
> View attachment 3355629


the leaves on the front ones are thick!


----------



## Liddle (Feb 20, 2015)

that cherry pie though!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No I can't say I have.....


There saying it cross blue dream and bay 11 trying to say double yield of blue dream


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> There saying it cross blue dream and bay 11 trying to say double yield of blue dream


The 12 plants you see here in the back are "Double-Dreams"...I'm growing them out for a friends light dep greenhouse... they were little clones about 6 weeks ago


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2015)

2JJ, always impressed with your garden when I stop in here.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The 12 plants you see here in the back are "Double-Dreams"...I'm growing them out for a friends light dep greenhouse... they were little clones about 6 weeks ago
> View attachment 3355954


Look nice


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2015)

Well It's official, they have accepted our latest offer on the land, the deal is done! 
We will start working on the land as soon as we close escrow. We need a road, a well, & a pad for the greenhouse ASAP, & also a spot cleared for a few outdoor plants....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2015)

hey PC I didn't mean to leave the Abusive....I got stoned & forgot it..


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well It's official, they have accepted our latest offer, the deal is done!
> We will start working on the land as soon as we close escrow. We need a road, a well, & a pad for the greenhouse, ASAP & also a spot cleared for a few outdoor plants....


Congratulations on the land deal.get some equipment fueled up to start digging.


----------



## werm11 (Feb 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well It's official, they have accepted our latest offer, the deal is done!
> We will start working on the land as soon as we close escrow. We need a road, a well, & a pad for the greenhouse, ASAP & also a spot cleared for a few outdoor plants....


You need a summer apprentice?!?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well It's official, they have accepted our latest offer, the deal is done!
> We will start working on the land as soon as we close escrow. We need a road, a well, & a pad for the greenhouse, ASAP & also a spot cleared for a few outdoor plants....


Life is so much better without a landlord! Congrats on the land and to the whole crew
Edit: p.s. my fingers crossed for a smooth and fast closing.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well It's official, they have accepted our latest offer, the deal is done!
> We will start working on the land as soon as we close escrow. We need a road, a well, & a pad for the greenhouse, ASAP & also a spot cleared for a few outdoor plants....


congratulation Bossman ! now the work starts.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Life is so much better without a landlord! Congrats on the land and to the whole crew
> Edit: p.s. my fingers crossed for a smooth and fast closing.


It's all a formality now. But the plants are already growing.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2015)

werm11 said:


> You need a summer apprentice?!?


I'll put you on the list..lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> hey PC I didn't mean to leave the Abusive....I got stoned & forgot it..


Its all good you can grab it next time

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2015)

Congratulations! What will you call the ranch?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2015)

Quick pics from the clone room.
Here are Almost 100 Cherry Pie clones under the hood & in the trays...with a couple of GG#4 for good measure..& 1 Ruby on the wall


(Below)
In the opposite side of the clone room, are the 5 Cherry Pie Mothers (that just gave up the 48 clones under the hood) in the back corner is a big beautiful GG#4 Mother that is just waiting to give up a tray of babies...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2015)

This goes out to the crew......


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

Quite a change from last year.....


----------



## TWS (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll say ! That room is stacked and ready , right now it's not ? Get busy !


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> I'll say ! That room is stacked and ready , right now it's not ? Get busy !


Yeah, I am a week or 2 behind schedule, but the lights are on 24/7, so we can make up ground fast. I'll be setting up the carport with a full greenhouse kit & a few t5 lights in a week or 2. I'll move the big plants from the basement out there to make room for the Cherry Pie clones. Then I'll take a run of GG#4 & then more CP..
Next month I'll crack some seeds out in the carport to start a few outdoor MONSTER plants (ala Nuggs)...
http://www.costlesstarps.org/Greenhouse_Kits.php


----------



## nuggs (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm going to start my seeds soon. I go by the buds on the trees in my yard. probably could start now as TMB is this weekend,but the weather is saying rain in a few days so
I'm going to wait another week or two.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Quick pics from the clone room.
> Here are Almost 100 Cherry Pie clones under the hood & in the trays...with a couple of GG#4 for good measure..& 1 Ruby on the wall
> View attachment 3356660
> 
> ...


2jj my friend really happy you got your property organised,we all know the hard work is yet ti be done but you and pc and co will get it done and we will be able to look at the quality and like all during your summer...well done !! Oh and that pic of ruby in the clone room ? Maybe you need to hang it on the locked gate at the new property for added security ...do we have a name yet for the new grow site ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I'm going to start my seeds soon. I go by the buds on the trees in my yard. probably could start now as TMB is this weekend,but the weather is saying rain in a few days so
> I'm going to wait another week or two.


nuggs If your gonna be home I'll stop by on Monday or tues, ...I have something for you


----------



## nuggs (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a appointment on tues morning @10:00. Bring your container for cuts. I have more than I need.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I have a appointment on tues morning @10:00. Bring your container for cuts. I have more than I need.


cuts of what?...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2015)

wow killing it man


----------



## nuggs (Feb 22, 2015)

cherry pie and gg4 so far. the ak47 isn.t big enough yet.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> cherry pie and gg4 so far. the ak47 isn.t big enough yet.


ok thanks....


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I'm going to start my seeds soon. I go by the buds on the trees in my yard. probably could start now as TMB is this weekend,but the weather is saying rain in a few days so
> I'm going to wait another week or two.


I usually wait until the first week of March to start my seeds, but I'll be in SoCal that week visiting family. So I wanted everything sprouted and in cups before I leave. Plus going from 100 & 150 gallon pots to 200 gallon pots I could use the extra week or two of veg time.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

hey PC how much would a basic solar system cost?...enough to pump water?...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I usually wait until the first week of March to start my seeds, but I'll be in SoCal that week visiting family. So I wanted everything sprouted and in cups before I leave. Plus going from 100 & 150 gallon pots to 200 gallon pots I could use the extra week or two of veg time.
> TMB-


I'm gonna follow your lead....first of March...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> hey PC how much would a basic solar system cost?...enough to pump water?...


Not sure yet we are gonna get a generator for the time being and work on the solar afterwards 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Not sure yet we are gonna get a generator for the time being and work on the solar afterwards
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I know but for the price of running a gen for a year...?


----------



## Liddle (Feb 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I know but for the price of running a gen for a year...?


gen for a year damn


----------



## Liddle (Feb 22, 2015)

and a Nature Boy Rick Flair WOOOOOOO! To getting that land.


----------



## Liddle (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I know but for the price of running a gen for a year...?


I don't think it will be that long 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I don't think it will be that long
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


If you drop the generator down into one of those old mine shafts we found, you wouldn't even hear it...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If you drop the generator down into one of those old mine shafts we found, you wouldn't even hear it...


I'm gonna be digging in them holes 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys need some help naming my new dog...french mastiff x bull mastiff...
Got 24 hrs or my wifes naming her lol ..here she is 8 weeks old.
Any ideas jj and co ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357493 Hey guys need some help naming my new dog...french mastiff x bull mastiff...
> Got 24 hrs or my wifes naming her lol ..here she is 8 weeks old.
> Any ideas jj and co ?


BUDdy?
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357493 Hey guys need some help naming my new dog...french mastiff x bull mastiff...
> Got 24 hrs or my wifes naming her lol ..here she is 8 weeks old.
> Any ideas jj and co ?


It took 3 days for me to come up with sages name just be patient

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

Chem Dawg


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

She's a sweetheart Ruby, very lovable indeed. That's a beautiful sight. Congratulations! ..now she just has to grow into those ears.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey PC I'll come up tomorrow (unless I need to sign something today) I'd like to pick up the carport & I have a couple of GG#4 clones.


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC I'll come up tomorrow (unless I need to sign something today) I'd like to pick up the carport & I have a couple of GG#4 clones.


Haven't heard nothing from the reality office yet the rest of the crew is running errands right now I will ask him when he gets back we should be around all day tomorrow

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357493 Hey guys need some help naming my new dog...french mastiff x bull mastiff...
> Got 24 hrs or my wifes naming her lol ..here she is 8 weeks old.
> Any ideas jj and co ?


she is so adorable Ruby  How about Moxie?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Haven't heard nothing from the reality office yet the rest of the crew is running errands right now I will ask him when he gets back we should be around all day tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


How's the new crew mate liking Cali?....


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> How's the new crew mate liking Cali?....


He is loving it 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

I have to say that looking at that valley & all the up's & downs on those roads on google maps, has me dreaming about one of these...lol
I think the pink camo would be hot!...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have to say that looking at that valley & all the up's & downs on those roads, on google maps, has me dreaming about one of these...lol
> I think the pink camo would be hot!...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357702


Lol I'm not so sure pink is your color we been checking out some nice carts with cargo boxes it would be handy up here

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

I am gonna break down & buy a aero cloner today. I'm having too many fail to root.


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> How's the new crew mate liking Cali?....


Hey Ruby, jj gave me an idea for a name for your female dog...Cali?

I like Dank if Male.
TMB-


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I am gonna break down & buy a aero cloner today. I'm having too many fail to root.


I have a Turbokloner and can not recommend it highly enough. It rooted my tomatoes in 3 days! The pot takes a little longer but I am very pleased with mine. I use Dyna Gro KLN and, poof, out shoots roots.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

Talk to @BobBitchen he has roots in 4 days using an Aero Cloner.

I think the magic recipe is:

Tap water
Pro-tekt
Rooting powder
KLN

Mild flouro lighting.

Here is mine using that method:

Day 3:




Day 6:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Ruby, jj gave me an idea for a name for your female dog...Cali?
> 
> I like Dank if Male.
> TMB-


I actually mentioned cali to the wife yesterday ...ill sit on it for a bit like pc said thanks guys..i like moxie to @fumble..
Wife likes kaleesi...after the game of thrones queen..sorry to disturb ur thread jj heres a pic of the lil girls mummy...


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357787
> I actually mentioned cali to the wife yesterday ...ill sit on it for a bit like pc said thanks guys..i like moxie to @fumble..
> Wife likes kaleesi...after the game of thrones queen..sorry to disturb ur thread jj heres a pic of the lil girls mummy...


Lol its not hijacking when puppy's are involved 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol its not hijacking when puppy's are involved
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I think that's in the TOS for RIU....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2015)

Well guys id like you to meet cali .....
Looked up the meaning and its perfect

Whats the plan of attack jj ? 
Did you need to bore out your own well ?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357891 View attachment 3357898 Well guys id like you to meet cali .....
> Looked up the meaning and its perfect
> 
> Whats the plan of attack jj ?
> Did you need to bore out your own well ?


My lil girl in the middle is 10 days away from 7 months old and is now 92 pounds... buy food in bulk. Lols. Congrats on the puppy.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

CloneBot...
25 GG#4....


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey jj bring some oranges with tomorrow please

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hey jj bring some oranges with tomorrow please
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


you got it....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

@ruby...yes we will have to drill a well.....


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3357899My lil girl in the middle is 10 days away from 7 months old and is now 92 pounds... buy food in bulk. Lols. Congrats on the puppy.



I love dogs, look at the other two going " yo man you still got food in your bowl" lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357891 View attachment 3357898 Well guys id like you to meet cali .....
> Looked up the meaning and its perfect
> 
> Whats the plan of attack jj ?
> Did you need to bore out your own well ?



great name rube ! 


Urban dictionary
Cali : The land of most Dankness


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Talk to @BobBitchen he has roots in 4 days using an Aero Cloner.
> 
> I think the magic recipe is:
> 
> ...


 I need one of these


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3357891 View attachment 3357898 Well guys id like you to meet cali .....
> Looked up the meaning and its perfect
> 
> Whats the plan of attack jj ?
> Did you need to bore out your own well ?


Winner!
I'll forward my address and you can send me a bag of those "Cherry Ripe" candies.
TMB-
What happened to Samantha? JJ, I guess you weren't the guy for her.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)

Cali is such a beautiful dog ruby....I'm so jealous..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2015)

Funny thing is i thought of cali last nite cos if all you guys...sounds better than socal lol...
@TMB maybe i just will


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Winner!
> I'll forward my address and you can send me a bag of those "Cherry Ripe" candies.
> TMB-
> What happened to Samantha? JJ, I guess you weren't the guy for her.



haha  wonder where she is ? hope her medical issue is ok.


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have to say that looking at that valley & all the up's & downs on those roads on google maps, has me dreaming about one of these...lol
> I think the pink camo would be hot!...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357702



I ride with ya, I can where my pink James Stewart Breast cancer week gear.


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Funny thing is i thought of cali last nite cos if all you guys...sounds better than socal lol...
> @TMB maybe i just will


I'll take the candies, you can keep the picture.....LOL.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2015)

Man and I thought my picture of Ruby was bad. lol Aussies .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2015)

Just putting the thread to shame,its a bad habit of mine


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2015)

God I wish I knew how to photo shop... lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> God I wish I knew how to photo shop... lol


I like how his butt crack shines...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Talk to @BobBitchen he has roots in 4 days using an Aero Cloner.
> 
> I think the magic recipe is:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo, actually I know what the limiting factor is, it's heat. When I reduce heat into the 60s I can shoot roots in under a week. I actually did a journal on here testing that LOL. During that time I tried different cutting methods, hormones etc.... for me it's about the heat. I need a cycle timer so my pump isn't running all the time and a chiller for the spring/summer/fall and part of the winter LOL Ok I need a chiller.

The reason I love my Turbokloner so much is I always had a problem finding a place to store the clones while I changes the cloner's reservoir the Turbo's molded tops allows me to sit it on a counter and not worry about it tipping over, which is what I did way to many times.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

I need a cloner something bad! If I had one I would have been able to save a few strains that I lost!


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a cloner I made you can use Angry  You will have to come to me though, my van is outta commish at the moment...still have those cuts too but they need a home badly. lmk...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I need a cloner something bad! If I had one I would have been able to save a few strains that I lost!


That is exactly how I saved my one Kosher Kush girl when I poisoned everyone with Dawn dishwashing liquid in my war with thrips.

Anyway about 3 days after the poisoning when I went into the room to clear out the dead plants it occurred to me that I could try cloning since it was their root systems that drowned. Worse if I'd faced it at the time no one would have died. I could have cloned all of them, procrastination bites again, LOL. I got one to root and it only took 3 months (we were week 6 in flower). 

PS @Mohican The sole reason I love my Turbokloner is the molded lid. I killed a number of plants by having the lid fall while loaded with clones. In my study my home made cloner worked just as well.



fumble said:


> I have a cloner I made you can use Angry  You will have to come to me though, my van is outta commish at the moment...still have those cuts too but they need a home badly. lmk...


+rep
You are such a sweetie.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 24, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That is exactly how I saved my one Kosher Kush girl when I poisoned everyone with Dawn dishwashing liquid in my war with thrips.
> 
> Anyway about 3 days after the poisoning when I went into the room to clear out the dead plants it occurred to me that I could try cloning since it was their root systems that drowned. Worse if I'd faced it at the time no one would have died. I could have cloned all of them, procrastination bites again, LOL. I got one to root and it only took 3 months (we were week 6 in flower).
> 
> ...


hi all C2G how are you girl? I'm trying to learn the clone thing myself. that aerocloner look


partlycloudy said:


> Haven't heard nothing from the reality office yet the rest of the crew is running errands right now I will ask him when he gets back we should be around all day tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


PC is JJ up there with you guys? He's going to stop by my house sometime nd I don't want to miss him


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hi all C2G how are you girl? I'm trying to learn the clone thing myself. that aerocloner look
> 
> PC is JJ up there with you guys? He's going to stop by my house sometime nd I don't want to miss him


Yes he is

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hi all C2G how are you girl? I'm trying to learn the clone thing myself. that aerocloner look
> 
> PC is JJ up there with you guys? He's going to stop by my house sometime nd I don't want to miss him


Heading your way now nuggs

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

fumble said:


> I have a cloner I made you can use Angry  You will have to come to me though, my van is outta commish at the moment...still have those cuts too but they need a home badly. lmk...


Gah!!! I may not be able to get them till the weekend. I don't think that they will keep till then. 

Thank you @fumble . I will try and make it out that way sometime this week!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Heading your way now nuggs
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Sucks because I am stuck at work and like 10 mins away!

@doublejj Do you guys need a farm truck out there? I have a co-worker that has a 1968 C30 1 Ton Flatbed. I can PM you the CL ad if you like.


----------



## Fast50 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can put clones in fridge in a little bit of water for a week or 2.


----------



## Fast50 (Feb 24, 2015)

Less they're rooted.iono. I meant cuts.


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Gah!!! I may not be able to get them till the weekend. I don't think that th. ey will keep till then.
> 
> Thank you @fumble . I will try and make it out that way sometime this week!


They are in jars of r o water with a little epsom. They look pretty on my coffee table. I will keep them as long as they stay pretty. Whenevers clever Angry


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 24, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Sucks because I am stuck at work and like 10 mins away!
> 
> @doublejj Do you guys need a farm truck out there? I have a co-worker that has a 1968 C30 1 Ton Flatbed. I can PM you the CL ad if you like.


Forward me a link or just post it on here I love them old chevys

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Forward me a link or just post it on here I love them old chevys
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I'll PM you with the info.. I don't wanna put his info here.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

Here let me copy paste the info here so you can get a look. 

"I have for sale a great work/farm truck. 1968 Chevrolet C30 1-ton dually with a 10 foot flatbed. It has a fresh rebuilt 350. Runs great. 4 speed manual with granny first gear. New alternator, 6 new tires, fresh brake rebuild. Does not need to be smogged. And the tags are current. It's a perfect farm truck, I just don't use it any longer. Asking 6250.00 or best offer."


----------



## nuggs (Feb 24, 2015)

@mo I should have re


angryblackman said:


> Here let me copy paste the info here so you can get a look.
> 
> "I have for sale a great work/farm truck. 1968 Chevrolet C30 1-ton dually with a 10 foot flatbed. It has a fresh rebuilt 350. Runs great. 4 speed manual with granny first gear. New alternator, 6 new tires, fresh brake rebuild. Does not need to be smogged. And the tags are current. It's a perfect farm truck, I just don't use it any longer. Asking 6250.00 or best offer."


that's a nice truck. pre smog too.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> @mo I should have re
> 
> that's a nice truck. pre smog too.


The guys at work were laughing at me because I was jumping all over the back testing out the leafsprings. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hi all C2G how are you girl? I'm trying to learn the clone thing myself. that aerocloner look
> 
> PC is JJ up there with you guys? He's going to stop by my house sometime nd I don't want to miss him


Good to see you nuggs. After the BBQ my hubby is all interested in growing. You guys should offer an adult camp for marijuana growing adults. I'd send my hubby to camp LOL!



angryblackman said:


> Gah!!! I may not be able to get them till the weekend. I don't think that they will keep till then.
> 
> Thank you @fumble . I will try and make it out that way sometime this week!


Oh they keep wonderfully and shoot roots even faster if you leave them in plain water, less nitrogen 'encourages' them to root LOL. I never bother pHing or adding anything in. Then again our tap water is about 250ish (Ca and Mg), and the chlorine keeps the roots from rotting. I put them immediately in water so they don't get an air embolus. I'll have cups of clones waiting for the cloner or for cloner losses. They have lived in the water for a month. 



fumble said:


> They are in jars of r o water with a little epsom. They look pretty on my coffee table. I will keep them as long as they stay pretty. Whenevers clever Angry


LOL you know all my tricks and then some hahaha!! @fumble you rock.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> Can put clones in fridge in a little bit of water for a week or 2.


Mine keep up to a month and I leave them just sitting in water in solo cups on a shelf.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 25, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3357899My lil girl in the middle is 10 days away from 7 months old and is now 92 pounds... buy food in bulk. Lols. Congrats on the puppy.


is the pup on the right a rottie?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2015)

Been wanting to follow a run of yours for a while. Max respect man.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 25, 2015)

nuggs said:


> is the pup on the right a rottie?


Her mom was a Rotterdam and daddy was full rottie


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

I am so glad that prick hasnt polluted this thread ...
Hows things jj ? Bet its all moving fast now huh ?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I am so glad that prick hasnt polluted this thread ...
> Hows things jj ? Bet its all moving fast now huh ?


Some cars are moving slow as f*ck, others are speeding along...the trick is getting this entire train moving at the same time in the same direction. I have a lot of balls in the air at this time, I need them to come down in the right sequence...it could be a month before we can start working on the land.
The city of Sacramento is installing new water meters here next week, so that means I will probably have a plumbing company out to replace my main water line. My house is 100 years old & the pipes are too. There is little chance the new meter won't start a chain reaction of leaks....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Time for somer copper pipes!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

Carport Greenhouse kit just arrived. I'll set it up in a week or so & start seed plants out there. I may have to use it for some of these big Double-Dream plants that are in the basement...


----------



## Doer (Feb 26, 2015)

Carport green house? I bet that is what I think it is.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

Doer said:


> Carport green house? I bet that is what I think it is.


Yep....http://www.costlesstarps.org/Greenhouse_Kits.php


----------



## Doer (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Some cars are moving slow as f*ck, others are speeding along...the trick is getting this entire train moving at the same time in the same direction. I have a lot of balls in the air at this time, I need them to come down in the right sequence...it could be a month before we can start working on the land.
> The city of Sacramento is installing new water meters here next week, so that means I will probably have a plumbing company out to replace my main water line. My house is 100 years old & the pipes are too. There is little chance the new meter won't start a chain reaction of leaks....


I just put in new plumbing in my house 3yrs ago. the copper pipe got eaten away by electrolysis in 28 yrs. my well water is 6.1 out the tap. I'd never use copper again. I put in shark bite. IT's good to 40 below or something crazy like that. they use it around lake Tahoe and truckee . it's easy to install cut and plug. get it at home depot.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I just put in new plumbing in my house 3yrs ago. the copper pipe got eaten away by electrolysis in 28 yrs. my well water is 6.1 out the tap. I'd never use copper again. I put in shark bite. IT's good to 40 below or something crazy like that. they use it around lake Tahoe and truckee . it's easy to install cut and plug. get it at home depot.


I'll check it out


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

I was going to suggest PEX but I am always leery about pipe that a rat can chew through.

It does allow some custom installations with load balancing and direct lines with no elbows. Building code doesn't allow it in my town.

Use the thick copper. It is easy to sweat the joints and you can run a whole house pretty quickly. Use the water soluble flux and you won't get any of the acid deterioration the older solder joints had. I use MAP gas. It heats the copper faster and makes it an easy job.

I would also recommend getting an on-demand water heater or two.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

The real issue is that most of my plumbing runs thru my grow rooms in the basement & they are full of plants right now....


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I was going to suggest PEX but I am always leery about pipe that a rat can chew through.
> 
> It does allow some custom installations with load balancing and direct lines with no elbows. Building code doesn't allow it in my town.
> 
> ...


On-demand water heaters are awesome definitely worthwhile 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey PC, Oscars boy can home early...


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 26, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I just put in new plumbing in my house 3yrs ago. the copper pipe got eaten away by electrolysis in 28 yrs. my well water is 6.1 out the tap. I'd never use copper again. I put in shark bite. IT's good to 40 below or something crazy like that. they use it around lake Tahoe and truckee . it's easy to install cut and plug. get it at home depot.


I installed PEX "A" in my house addition. I had to take a 4hr class to become certified to install it. There are different grades of PEX pipe, with grade "A" as the highest quality (Lowes sells PEX "C").
At the class I asked about the "rat chewing" through the piping and the instructor said in all the years of teaching/selling PEX that he has never seen it happen. Impressive stuff that PEX and easy to install.
Good Luck,
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

I love sweating copper 

Made my first hydro system with copper:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC, Oscars boy can home early...


Not sure haven't heard anything yet

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Not sure haven't heard anything yet
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


he's home now. he called me about their plants..


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> he's home now. he called me about their plants..


I will get ahold of him tomorrow

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I will get ahold of him tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


he said he might come by to see you...


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love sweating copper
> 
> Made my first hydro system with copper:
> 
> ...


Hmmm....I stayed away from copper. I felt the Cu ion might migate into the feed. Salt corrosion, etc.
Then later I find Cannabis, needs Cu.

So, another myth blown.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 27, 2015)

I like the shark bite better (pex).


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

When I started taking zinc supplements, I read that I needed to increase my Cu uptake because Zn depletes Cu!

I have been giving my girls Cu and they seem to love it. It is also good for making citrus fruit sweeter.

Cu is a natural antibacterial on top of everything else. That is why they used it in doorknobs and railings.

Lesson over. Quiz on Monday. Have a good weekend 

Mr. Mo


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey PC, any of the crew plumbers?...or maybe I should say 'ditch diggers'?..oh & i might need to borrow your metal detector...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Start at the meter or at the house and follow the pipe. Hire some Home Depot muscle! Use the best pipe you can get.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC, any of the crew plumbers?...or maybe I should say 'ditch diggers'?..oh & i might need to borrow your metal detector...


there's no certified ganja plumbers in the yellow pages? Hope it all gets solved for you jj with no problemos. Seems like tmb has a good background.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Find a Jamaican plumber


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm holding my breath until they install the meter. If (& I mean IF) it doesn't leak I'm good to go. But if it does leak (most likely), I need to be prepared to act quickly....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

With the age of your house, the main has probably already been replaced at least once. My first house was built in 1952 and the water main had to be replaced in 1990. That is when I learned how to sweat copper. When I was done I could spray my water hose across the street! 

The fun part of old houses is the old gas valves in every room. So safe!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> With the age of your house, the main has probably already been replaced at least once. My first house was built in 1952 and the water main had to be replaced in 1990. That is when I learned how to sweat copper. When I was done I could spray my water hose across the street!
> 
> The fun part of old houses is the old gas valves in every room. So safe!


This house still has the old ceramic insulators un the basement from the original wiring..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2015)

This is the original farm house from when this was a 100 acre olive orchard. then In the 1950's they dozed under the olives & built the neighborhood around it & Sacramento swallowed it. My water line goes out to the side not the front & they built a duplex next door since then....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

My first house was built on an easement. The lot was 45 feet wide and 250 feet deep. I also owned the land going to the middle of the street. The house was 1000 square feet with a 300 square foot screened in porch that had been enclosed in the 60s. The cool part was the 20' x 40' detached garage with a mechanic's pit!

I wanted to build a new house but the codes would have made me build a house that was 30 feet wide and 100 feet long. We moved instead.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2015)

well a guess a little exercise won't hurt me. I'm gonna go buy a new shovel & a pair of gloves..I only hope when i'm 100 years old they are still fixing my plumbing...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't do it! Get some cheap labor from Home Depot!

You will thank me later


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yep....http://www.costlesstarps.org/Greenhouse_Kits.php


How big are the dimensions of the greenhouse if you don't mind me asking? Also when do you plan on putting the girls outside? I have been asking around to get a bearing on when to put mine out. that greenhouse looks like it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2015)

Those kits are made to cover a portable 10x20 carport frame & convert it into a greenhouse. Everything just snaps together, no tools necessary. you can put one of these together in about 1hr...
When you put your plants outside depends on what your intentions are, Light dep, full season. or you could hang lights inside....


----------



## Igrowmyown (Feb 28, 2015)

jj why did you go with this over the shade cloth sides? which has better airflow?


----------



## Igrowmyown (Feb 28, 2015)

light transmission? 90%?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2015)

Early season, i'll switch to shade cloth later...I need to start seeds out there in March & the full greenhouse will keep things warm at night..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2015)

Igrowmyown said:


> light transmission? 90%?


yeah something like that


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Where did you get your frame JJ?

I love the way it snaps together. Mine is just a force fit.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get your frame JJ?
> 
> I love the way it snaps together. Mine is just a force fit.


Costco...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey PC check out this Ford F600 bad boy.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4912526827.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

This one looks like a hella deal PC...http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4912074586.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

F350 4x4 ..http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4912082516.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

this one might be worth a call..trade the quad .
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4901747076.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

This is one work horse right here.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4910829259.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

No pot farm is complete without a yellow school bus to live in...
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4907149065.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe this guy would like a VW......http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4909896511.html


----------



## Joedank (Mar 1, 2015)

so for your 20 x 10 you needed the 225$ kit ? i might order one got a setup pic? my ghetto setup last year didi not shed water well  but worked ..8lbs from my 20x10 only 3/4 full... love carports


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> so for your 20 x 10 you needed the 225$ kit ? i might order one got a setup pic? my ghetto setup last year didi not shed water well  but worked ..8lbs from my 20x10 only 3/4 full... love carports


8lbs is pretty good if you ask me...I'll post pics as soon as I set it up in a week or so...


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 1, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I installed PEX "A" in my house addition. I had to take a 4hr class to become certified to install it. There are different grades of PEX pipe, with grade "A" as the highest quality (Lowes sells PEX "C").
> At the class I asked about the "rat chewing" through the piping and the instructor said in all the years of teaching/selling PEX that he has never seen it happen. Impressive stuff that PEX and easy to install.
> Good Luck,
> TMB-


This is a good way to go.
The rat thing was the old gray that used mostly in mobiles.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

How did the meter situation turn out?


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm holding my breath until they install the meter. If (& I mean IF) it doesn't leak I'm good to go. But if it does leak (most likely), I need to be prepared to act quickly....


Has the water been off for a long time?
Could air test ahead of time that way you don't have to clean up water later.
20 years plumbing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

The city should be around some time next week to install meter.
The water is on now (& leaking), but the pipes are very old & once they cut into it at one end I kinda know where it will eventually end up...


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The city should be around some time next week to install meter.
> The water is on now (& leaking), but the pipes are very old & once they cut into it at one end I kinda know where it will eventually end up...


Yeah old galvanized doesn't like being messed with.

You think the leak is on the pipe going into the house? Or else where?

That age would be nice to replace.

Pvc is good for the underground in. I like pex for inside.
There are several ways to do the joints.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2015)

You think the leak is on the pipe going into the house? Or else where?

That age would be nice to replace.

Pvc is good for the underground in. I like pex for inside.
There are several ways to do the joints.[/QUOTE]


Yeah, years ago I found a leaky shut off valve in the far corner of my backyard in the landscaping. I covered it with a plastic utility cover & forgot about it. I assumed it was for an old sprinkler system or something. It wasn't until they marked my lines for a new fence I was installing that I realized my water doesn't come in from the front like all the other homes in my neighborhood, it comes in thru the back & the leaky valve is in direct line to the location they marked.....


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, years ago I found a leaky shuff valve in the corner of my backyard in the landscaping. I covered it with a plastic utility cover & forgot about it. It wasn't until they marked my lines for a new fence I was installing that I realized my water doesn't come in from the front like all the other homes in my neighborhood, it comes in thru the back & the leaky valve is in direct line to the location they marked.....


Ahhh
Great you know where it is.
Sometimes the biggest hurdle can be just finding it


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice little bug.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4901325403.html


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a 78 cabrio. They are fun


----------



## nuggs (Mar 2, 2015)

hi guys . my clones are rooting just like you said JJ thanks man. If you need help with you water system I'll be happy to help you out. I also know a 420 friendly plumber. He's a great guy,been doing it all his life.


----------



## fumble (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like the car I learned to drive in JJ


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh the crew is looking for a VW to make into a Baja bug..


----------



## nuggs (Mar 2, 2015)

I saw a Subaru brat for sale along the freeway at bell and I-80. they are 4wheel drive and a pu bed.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2015)

yea, then you can think about Ruby when your driving down under.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## angryblackman (Mar 2, 2015)

My buddy is dropping the price a bit on the big blue one.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

You want a pre-strut suspension Bug for a Baja. 68 I think. Pre-Super Beetle.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2015)

PC knew when teaching the sage to drive would come in handy when jj forgot to bring the maxsea out to the farm...


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Nice little bug.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/cto/4901325403.html


I checked this one out I almost picked up a 72 Baja bug today I've been thinking about it for a few days still keeping my eyes open for a early 70s lifted Chevy truck I realized I can't fit my gold mining equipment in a bug 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I saw a Subaru brat for sale along the freeway at bell and I-80. they are 4wheel drive and a pu bed.


What you looking to get for that nuggs what condition is it in how many miles any problems with it and what engine does it have and one last question is it automatic or manual thanks

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

I didn't stop to look at it PC . It's not mine but,I can get some information about it for you tomarrow. It's sitting on the freeway onramp at bell road and I-80 with a for sale sign on it.


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC, any of the crew plumbers?...or maybe I should say 'ditch diggers'?..oh & i might need to borrow your metal detector...


I have done plumbing before and we all know how to dig you need us to come down with the metal detector I'm sure we need a road trip 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I didn't stop to look at it PC . It's not mine but,I can get some information about it for you tomarrow. It's sitting on the freeway onramp at bell road and I-80 with a for sale sign on it.


That would be cool don't make a special trip for it tho 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

I need to go up to the gro store anyway . I need some new bags.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2015)

Tooo bad your not a Ford guy.....
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4917779257.html


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I need to go up to the gro store anyway . I need some new bags.


Cool thanks

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Tooo bad your not a Ford guy.....
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4917779257.html


The old fords were cool looking I can't hate on those ~ but I still wouldn't feel right buying one lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2015)

OK.....http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4917687007.html


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> OK.....http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4917687007.html


I'm trying to find a pretty smog one and a little bit cheaper so I can add all the extra goodies and not have to deal with smog all this damn doctors bills are getting expensive 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2015)

sweet old Jimmy.....http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4917511441.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I'm trying to find a pretty smog one and a little bit cheaper so I can add all the extra goodies and not have to deal with smog all this damn *doctors bills are getting expensive*
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I could just loan you my truck for a while...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2015)

PC, they were out front cutting the sidewalks today in preparation for installing the new meters, they should start in the next few days. After I know weather I need to dig up & replace the water line, you can just take the truck....


----------



## Joedank (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC, they were out front cutting the sidewalks today in preparation for installing the new meters, they should start in the next few days. After I know weather I need to dig up & replace the water line, you can just take the truck....


what a fuckin good guy you are JJ . +REP


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC, they were out front cutting the sidewalks today in preparation for installing the new meters, they should start in the next few days. After I know weather I need to dig up & replace the water line, you can just take the truck....


I have the dub I'm good I was just looking for a project to play with and build 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> what a fuckin good guy you are JJ . +REP


Jj is awesome he is always here to help 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I have the dub I'm good I was just looking for a project to play with and build
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Well trade that VW for the Jimmy & be done with it...lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well trade that VW for the Jimmy & be done with it...lol


That thing Is to dependable for a daily driver 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well trade that VW for the Jimmy & be done with it...lol


Off topic slightly, its nice not to have to have a car after having one for most of my life

5k's on the mountain bike peddling and a few more walking today. 

No cars or trucks needed unless you want it and got to say its refreshing to not see so many here in Vn as in USA


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2015)

I like my scooter....


----------



## nuggs (Mar 5, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> That would be cool don't make a special trip for it tho
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


the suburu is gone today PC. they don't have it out or sold it.


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 5, 2015)

Jj today seems to be the best day of my life I finally got a diagnosis  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds good pc my friend


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2015)

Shes growing quick ....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3365283 Shes growing quick ....


----------



## fumble (Mar 5, 2015)

omg Ruby! I want to just pick her up and hug her...she is too cute


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> omg Ruby! I want to just pick her up and hug her...she is too cute


Shes awesome !!! So well behaved and just wants cuddles all the time


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Please pass the Grey Poupon

I got tired of my plastic watering pitchers breaking from use and sun exposure. I stopped in at the thrift store and found this beauty:




Polished the other side so you could see the silver plate polished 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

I will soon be transplanting these plants into larger pots, they are out growing these. These will be our spring light dep crop....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

And PC just a reminder that (tonight) Friday night 8:00-10:00pm is Reggae on local Grass Valley radio KVMR
98.5....Sat night is "Dead Air".. 100% Grateful Dead


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> And PC just a reminder that (tonight) Friday night 8:00-10:00pm is Reggae on local Grass Valley radio KVMR
> 98.5....Sat night is "Dead Air".. 100% Grateful Dead


But first gold rush is on 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

Farmtek calls it EZ-Shade Tarp Arm.......
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_cooling_vent_heating-ft_shade_cloth_material;pg113170.html


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I will soon be transplanting these plants into larger pots, they are out growing these. These will be our spring light dep crop....
> View attachment 3366175



Are those 15 gal pots??

Still crazy you can grow such nice plants with those lights


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Flouro magic for clones and vegging!

Check out this stud:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Flouro magic for clones and vegging!
> 
> Check out this stud:
> 
> ...


very Handsome fellow.... keep him away from my girls please..


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2015)

What's cracking ? 

Hey, what's that short bushy big leaf plant ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Flouro magic for clones and vegging!
> 
> Check out this stud:
> 
> ...


 How much pollen can a pollen chucker chuck ? lol

Mo's gonna end up with the next viral strain.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

Same plants....2 weeks ago...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Still using Maxsea?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

@TWS - That is the Jillanje (Mulanje/Jillybean) BX. It is the one I called Maku.



Smells just like the Mulanje but is much faster to mature.

He pollinated his sister:



He is the small male in that picture.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

nice work mo.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> What's cracking ?
> 
> Hey, what's that short bushy big leaf plant ?


That's MoFoo's Kryptonite from Pappy @ the bbq


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Still using Maxsea?


of course...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Man i am behind on here, but i hope you are well. We have made it to Ukiah and are going to camp in humbolt tomorrow. By sunday we will be at our last stop in Eugene. Only about 3000 miles so far


----------



## Joedank (Mar 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Farmtek calls it EZ-Shade Tarp Arm.......
> http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_cooling_vent_heating-ft_shade_cloth_material;pg113170.html


i just found this in my farmtec cataloug two days ago on the shitter. i yelled sweet mary! i gotta have one


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i just found this in my farmtec cataloug two days ago on the shitter. i yelled sweet mary! i gotta have one


Do they give the dimensions in the magazine there website doesn't give any info 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Mar 6, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Do they give the dimensions in the magazine there website doesn't give any info
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


i am guessing it is such a simple thing to make on your own. i might just pour a footer with a pivot on it and weld on a arm .
you just extend out a L shape arm to bigger than the RADIUS of your greeny. mine is 24ft wide so a 13 ft arm would work . the other options are the pre fab tarp sizes. 
if you want the real deal that adjusts an is proven get a "golden arm" or fab one like i may


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Do they give the dimensions in the magazine there website doesn't give any info
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Did you look in your catalog? it should be in there or might have to call them...


----------



## Joedank (Mar 6, 2015)

https://www.dazeys.net/harvest-excel-golden-arm-p-6060.html
check out the vid on this one.... gonna fab one just like it


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I will soon be transplanting these plants into larger pots, they are out growing these. These will be our spring light dep crop....
> View attachment 3366175


hey jj lookin good man! what kind of lights are those and what wattage?


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Did you look in your catalog? it should be in there or might have to call them...


Yep we both went thru it again couldn't find it in there and there web site description sucks probly gonna just build our own then its the way we want it

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> hey jj lookin good man! what kind of lights are those and what wattage?


6ea, 8 bulb t5 light fixtures... about 3000w


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 6ea, 8 bulb t5 light fixtures... about 3000w


oh wow okay thanks, i have a 6 tube 4 ft t5 fixture and i think it might of been too close to my babies, and my feeling is reinforced after seeing how far above your canopys those fixtures are

how close shld i keep it to them u think? (mature seedlings)


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2015)

he's not normal .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> oh wow okay thanks, i have a 6 tube 4 ft t5 fixture and i think it might of been too close to my babies, and my feeling is reinforced after seeing how far above your canopys those fixtures are
> 
> how close shld i keep it to them u think? (mature seedlings)


IDK man I'm not normal. lol....I guess I do things a little different from a lot of people. I can only say it works for me.
BTW I'm running these lights 24/7.....sleep is 4 tomato's.....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2015)

Alaska method!

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead one hour tonight.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

Time to class this thread up a little bit on a beautiful Saturday morning....like maybe a little "Canon" by Pachelbel.....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2015)

I love slow songs hehe


----------



## Joedank (Mar 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Time to class this thread up a little bit on a beautiful Saturday morning....like maybe a little "Canon" by Pachelbel.....


right about the 1 min mark my daughter started rocking out!! talent


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

We will not be growing at the same location as last year...we lost our lease lol
So we have purchased some suitable land & will begin relocating as soon as the paper work is done. We have a lot to do at the new place, it will be a busy season......


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We will not be growing at the same location as last year...we lost our lease lol
> So we have purchased some suitable land & will begin relocating as soon as the paper work is done. We have a lot to do at the new place, it will be a busy season......


If you need a hand with the tree work JJ let me know. I can run up there for a few days and help out.
I'm only a shadow of the sawyer I once was, but I can still get the job done.
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 7, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> If you need a hand with the tree work JJ let me know. I can run up there for a few days and help out.
> I'm only a shadow of the sawyer I once was, but I can still get the job done.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3366628


Timberrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> IDK man I'm not normal. lol....I guess I do things a little different from a lot of people. I can only say it works for me.
> BTW I'm running these lights 24/7.....sleep is 4 tomato's.....


 I went a bit ape and moved my veg areas HID into the flower room.., OK so I am getting ginormous girls lmfao... I improvised tome t5's for veg. So far I am head over heels with the results. Tiiiiiiiiiiiight nodes, much deeper green with well defined sharp edges, more hairy leaves, rich formation on three week old babies, insanely reduced water consumption, the list goes on. After seeing what you get up to, I am going t5 all the way for veg. They seem to be growing a bit slower BUT my big momma is chugging along at the same rate. Guess they will get some momentum soon. Epic stuff, thanks for the info.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

So how did it go today PC?...did you guy's have any luck?......Are you home yet?.....I warned you boys to stay out of Winnemucca!


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> IDK man I'm not normal. lol....I guess I do things a little different from a lot of people. I can only say it works for me.
> BTW I'm running these lights 24/7.....sleep is 4 tomato's.....


I run mine 24/7 too. Ive never had any revegging or delays when putting them out after being on 24 either. It seems like the can easily sense the days getting longer right off the bat.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I run mine 24/7 too. Ive never had any revegging or delays when putting them out after being on 24 either. It seems like the can easily sense the days getting longer right off the bat.


These plants are all for a spring light dep greenhouse grow, they are gonna flower as soon as we put them out anyway. I'm just trying to get them as big as possible first. The next batch of plants will be for outdoors & full season, so I will run 18/6 on those just to be sure.....


----------



## wheezer (Mar 7, 2015)

hey JJ I see your up to your usual unusual shit lol. Good luck with the new place. Are you closer or farther from me?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

wheezer said:


> hey JJ I see your up to your usual unusual shit lol. Good luck with the new place. Are you closer or farther from me?


I'm not sure where your at now. Were a few miles outside GV...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

This goes out to the crew.....


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm not sure where your at now. Were a few miles outside GV...


Lol I used to live in the tall pines mobile home park right there off 49


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Lol I used to live in the tall pines mobile home park right there off 49


Dad?...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol I only lived there for like a year. But my brother still lives up there on Tyler foote rd on the ridge. He does huge grows too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> These plants are all for a spring light dep greenhouse grow, they are gonna flower as soon as we put them out anyway. I'm just trying to get them as big as possible first. The next batch of plants will be for outdoors & full season, so I will run 18/6 on those just to be sure.....


Man so cool to see you get a spring crop also... it is a topic I have been taking note of, over here we have a very small two week window in which to take girls outside if we want any veg out of them. Too soon, they flower, too late, they flower. Our window is last week November to first week December, but I have noticed they still hit flower a month before the outdoor seed plants. I am on the southern tip of Africa btw. Also we get maximum a month of veg time, soon as we pass summer solstice, as in within three days, we start seeing them change up to flower mode and bring on the stretch and will have flowers by mid Jan. Very interested in how this works over the rest of the world! And I have started wondering if I can get longer veg times by suitable breeding, hybrids tend to sit very well in this method.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday PC!.........


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> So how did it go today PC?...did you guy's have any luck?......Are you home yet?.....I warned you boys to stay out of Winnemucca!


It was awesome JJ we all found some nice crystals definitely going back there again

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 8, 2015)

HappyBirthday PC

 This one for you


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 8, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It was awesome JJ we all found some nice crystals definitely going back there again
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Man it's funny you guys remind me of how great it is up there in the 530. My brothers parents in law own a gold mine up in north San juan called the triple pocket mine. We used to go find all kinds of goodies down there. They are hoping to get millions this year lol fingers crossed.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Man it's funny you guys remind me of how great it is up there in the 530. My brothers parents in law own a gold mine up in north San juan called the triple pocket mine. We used to go find all kinds of goodies down there. They are hoping to get millions this year lol fingers crossed.


The land we are buying has old gold mine shafts....


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The land we are buying has old gold mine shafts....


You could do a massive underground indoor op haha


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> You could do a massive underground indoor op haha


they are more like big holes really...


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 8, 2015)

check this one out


----------



## nuggs (Mar 8, 2015)

Have a great birthday pc


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

PC I have a birthday present for you. My neighbor brought me over a stringer of fresh caught trout. I'm about to put them into the smoker, can you tell which fish the state Fish & Game planted & which are wild trout?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC I have a birthday present for you. My neighbor brought me over a stringer of fresh caught trout. I'm about to put them into the smoker, can you tell which fish the state Fish & Game planted & which are wild trout?...
> View attachment 3367453


Awesome!!!! I can't tell from the pics but I will try and tell from the taste 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Mar 8, 2015)

R rear are wild


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday PC


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

Take a look at these PC......http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grq/4908691750.html


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

I think you need to up your game to something more like this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Take a look at these PC......http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grq/4908691750.html


those look good man i would get on that !! they sell woven poly and BIOdynamic compost !! my kinda place!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I will soon be transplanting these plants into larger pots, they are out growing these. These will be our spring light dep crop....
> View attachment 3366175


what kind of nutes you use


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> what kind of nutes you use


Maxsea 16-16-16


----------



## nuggs (Mar 8, 2015)

Talking to a a friend about your situation with the meter. He works for.Placer county water agency. He says that you will probably have less pressure with.depending on where they set the meter up at. He thinks they are sure to be aware of the situation with.all the.other houses they are doing. I'd be out talking about it.to.them when they show up to change it. Maybe you can have a valve installed so you can control The pressure yourself.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> they are more like big holes really...


Google coober pedy aust. Opal fields.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Maxsea 16-16-16


Amen...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Amen...


Next season I shall have maxsea ...oh yes I shall


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Next season I shall have maxsea ...oh yes I shall


Lord be with you my son....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think you need to up your game to something more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its even got a combustion heater lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> its even got a combustion heater lol


I certainly wouldn't waste any space in there with chairs...lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been using MaxSea at half strength indoors, and I'm loving the results.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Lord be with you my son....


gratitude oh wise one when I have finished this season im throwing together a lock up greenhouse with greenhouse sheeting hence the maxsea is needed to build the mother of all colas inside


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been using MaxSea at half strength indoors, and I'm loving the results.


id like to run half strength maxsea indoors on maybe white rhino when I get hold of the magic powder


----------



## wheezer (Mar 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm not sure where your at now. Were a few miles outside GV...


your prolly in my backyard


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2015)

wheezer said:


> your prolly in my backyard


lol yeah it ain't that big of a place...


----------



## wheezer (Mar 8, 2015)

lol we'll talk soon enough bro. I have a feeling your really close to me. I can feeeel it . I got an old friend from FL coming out to partner up a bit, and we're both looking for property too. You'll like him. He's your age.hehe

BTW he's a well digger all his life and he'll be here in abot 2-3 weeks if your having water issues he knows his stuff. He' got alot to learn here but still. He's gonna be doing service work, but not digging anymore. He's selling his rig to come out and grow.


----------



## GrowingAllThisLoud (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey doublejj, I was amazed by your carport grows last year man. Never had the opportunity to buy mine lol. One question, have you grown Dream Queen? (Green Crack) outdoors btw. If so, how was it? In terms of smoke and yields.


----------



## GrowingAllThisLoud (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure if you'll remember me by my name


----------



## wheezer (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm just trying to see if I can still post a pic here. I was trying to find a pic of my greenhouse I put up last year. It's a small one, 12 x 20 but I got the 4ft sides to make it a tall hoop. I'll find a better pic of the greenhouse. This is one of my creations. It's Orange OG X Skywalker Kush.


----------



## wheezer (Mar 9, 2015)

yea I only have pics of the inside on this PC. All the other pics are still on my old PC. I need to transfer em' over. I'll be taking new pics soon though. I'll prolly get off my ass and start a thread for my spring greenhouse run. I got some real stinkers to run this first round. I popped all the "Milk" strains from Bodhi along with The Fuzz (Chem91 x Appy) and I got ISP Chem 91 BX, Sour Bubble, Fire OG bx from Raskal, and Cherry Mt. Plus a few of mine, Apollo 11 x Romulan , Blueberry Hill x Romulan, Cherry Mt x Durban Cookies, and some Yetis. It should be a stinker of a show!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

@wheezer - Good to see you around again!

What is your favorite sour strain?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## nuggs (Mar 9, 2015)

MO I didn't get any of your seed at the bbq.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I am sure somebody in the area will share!


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

I can share some of mine Nuggs


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am sure somebody in the area will share!


Mo-
You coming up in April? (The BBQ)
I'm sure "car camping" will be much nicer that time of year.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Mar 9, 2015)

What are.they?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I start a new job on April 1st (unless they are F'n with me). I probably won't be able to make it. Unless of course I win the lottery


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I am getting ready to post the updated list on my thread. I will post it here too if it's OK with JJ.


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

I have HR, SONG, CAPPY, SWEETS, and MANU  We can share


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 9, 2015)

nuggs said:


> What are.they?


Nuggs-
I have that page on my "Favorites" list (see below)....Thanks Mo!
TMB-
https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/page-115#post-11149208


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats on the new job Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 9, 2015)

nuggs said:


> MO I didn't get any of your seed at the bbq.


I got you Nuggs! I have them all I think.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

quick question without google ...the clear sheets you can put on a greenhouse to enclose it are called ?......the actual proper stuff to use please


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey JJ do you remember what they call the stuff we made cages out of?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

9 gauge concrete wire mesh ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hey JJ do you remember what they call the stuff we made cages out of?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Concrete Remesh wire......it comes in sheets & rolls....


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Concrete Remesh wire......it comes in sheets & rolls....


K thanks 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> quick question without google ...the clear sheets you can put on a greenhouse to enclose it are called ?......the actual proper stuff to use please


You can use many different things, the clear plastic is called Greenhouse Film...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

30'x60'?.....you guys serious?....
..."Are you sure you can skin Grizz?"....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> K thanks
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Meeks lumber in Rocklin had rolls of it in stock & the best price I could find....


----------



## GrowingAllThisLoud (Mar 9, 2015)

Any experience on the Dream Queen man? Not sure of you saw my post lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You can use many different things, the clear plastic is called Greenhouse Film...


im more looking at hard plastic etc for added security ..I will leave shadecloth on the roof tho for airflow I think


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

GrowingAllThisLoud said:


> Any experience on the Dream Queen man? Not sure of you saw my post lol


No experience with Dream Queen, but any of the Dream strains are likely to be big producers. I have a doz Double Dreams right now, ready to put out into our light dep greenhouse....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> im more looking at hard plastic etc for added security ..I will leave shadecloth on the roof tho for airflow I think


Solexx.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Solexx.....


that's it ....thanks mate drawing up plans to secure the girls better next season....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

Well it's good to have young partners, with big dreams. We are ordering a GIANT 30'x60' greenhouse.........


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> that's it ....thanks mate drawing up plans to secure the girls better next season....


Because i know if i was unrestricted this season i could have got that girl to 13-14 foot


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

PC, as soon as we close on the property, we should look into buying this place...Seriously.....http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/4914012901.html


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey JJ - If you ever want to come out of retirement, I found a great job for you:

Post from LinkedIn:

United States Congressman from Sacramento:

https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/33934109?trk=sim_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId:1355226371426008935552,VSRPtargetId:33934109,VSRPcmptrimary

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Well it's good to have young partners, with big dreams. We are ordering a GIANT 30'x60' greenhouse.........


Good working partners are the best asset any person could ever ask for, and don't exactly come around every day either. All about the team. If you have that team, count yourself blessed I say. Better than any equipment or genetics is a solid crew.


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 11, 2015)

Sage is all bundled up she wanted to go see jj and the girls  today

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Same plants....2 weeks ago...
> View attachment 3366278


Where did you get those lights Djj? And what bulbs are you using? Thanks GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Next season I shall have maxsea ...oh yes I shall


After talking to Hodge I got Maxsea and was happy with my results. THe Farm supply store had it and when I went to buy the big bucket of grow and flower the Maxsea guy had had a fight with the store because he didnt like the GrowMore ferts being in the same area as his. He pulled all his product and left. Now I cant seem to find it here in SoCal.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 11, 2015)

Goggle spare time nursery in Willits ca. They.will mail it.to you. FYI Hodge past away just before xmas


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Where did you get those lights Djj? And what bulbs are you using? Thanks GT


They are just regular t5 lights...these have 8 bulbs each. You can get them anywhere....


----------



## wheezer (Mar 11, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Goggle spare time nursery in Willits ca. They.will mail it.to you. FYI Hodge past away just before xmas



damn it! I was gonna ask about Hodge.....scuse me while I cry a minute.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for bringing Sage today guys, we had a great visit. I found her muddy paw prints in the basement floor after you left & it almost brought a tear. It was great fun to see her today.
Sorry I shang-hi'd you into transplanting all the plants, but I really appreciate the help. I think these plants are gonna look great in that new greenhouse.....
I finally exposed you guy's to a little classic music too lol....


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for bringing Sage today guys, we had a great visit. I found her muddy paw prints in the basement floor after you left & it almost brought a tear. It was great fun to see her today.
> Sorry I shang-hi'd you into transplanting all the plants, but I really appreciate the help. I think these plants are gonna look great in that new greenhouse.....
> I finally exposed you guy's to a little classic music too lol....


Don't be sorry JJ that's what we are here for it was great to come visit sage enjoyed the visit too at least she is all done with the car sickness

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Don't be sorry JJ that's what we are here for it was great to come visit sage enjoyed the visit too at least she is all done with the car sickness
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


so what do you think?..the plants looking good?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd still be down there transplanting.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so what do you think?..the plants looking good?


They look great

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> They look great
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I know it was the first time you got to lay eye's on them....
btw the orange tree looks naked now lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Fireballs from the BBQ:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Fireballs from the BBQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great Mo  - What's the pedigree on those Fireballs?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey PC I meant to ask when you were here, did you notice those wire cages in my backyard?...I won't need them any longer, they fit around 100gl pots. Do you think you could use them for the inner-cages?....cut them down?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2015)

PC, I wonder if the guy would allow us to start on the road while we wait?....


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC did you notice those wire cages in my backyard?...I won't need them any longer, they fit around 100gl pots. Do you think you could use them for the inner-cages?....cut them down?


We definitely could 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Looks Great Mo  - What's the pedigree on those Fireballs?


Bred by RIU user @genuity


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 12, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Looks Great Mo  - What's the pedigree on those Fireballs?


Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff 

Glad you like it Mo! I can't wait to see what eveyone does with it this season! 

@doublejj are you going to run the Fireball as well this summer in the greenhouse?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a 4' fireballs that will go into the greenhouse..


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahhhh!! I can't wait to see these things grown out like they were meant to be. I will be watching and posting updates in the BB thread for them to see as well.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have a 4' fireballs that will go into the greenhouse..


Hey djj , a little off topic but have you been spraying anything yet on your plants for mold or pests yet? I'm trying to figure out how to properly treat plants for these issues but when I google it literally thousands of different suggestions come up. Since you are the best grower around  I'm curious what do u use and how often ? Thanks man


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2015)

I dip each rooted cutting into a 5gl bucket of Azatrol before planting, roots & all. I use all new dirt every time & I fog weekly with azatrol in a Hudson fogger. & I fog everything, plants, walls, ceiling, floor...everything
Everything also got a good cleaning & a fresh coat of white paint with mold prohibitor before the season.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I dip each rooted cutting into a 5gl bucket of Azatrol before planting, roots & all. I use all new dirt every time & I fog weekly with azatrol in a Hudson fogger. & I fog everything, plants, walls, ceiling, floor...everything
> Everything also got a good cleaning & a fresh coat of white paint with mold prohibitor before the season.[/QUOTE


That sounds like a hell of a plan ! When u put them outdoors do u still use the fogger ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> That sounds like a hell of a plan ! When u put them outdoors do u still use the fogger ?


Yes, but this year I'm buying one of these for PC's birthday.....I want to try a liberal dusting with DE early in the season...should do the trick on just about all bugs...


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 12, 2015)

watching! cant wait to see what you do this year JJ
stalked you a bit last season and i liked what i saw


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

Woooo Whoooo!...I now have a new water meter & none of the pipes burst!...I'm dancing a happy dance..& vaping a big bag in celebration. Life is good on a Friday 13th!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

It's a good thing too because the basement is filling up with big plants. They will be into the lights in no time.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey PC next time you are in town, I could use a little help putting up my carport.....


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's a good thing too because the basement is filling up with big plants. They will be into the lights in no time.....
> View attachment 3371316


LOL those are the same size as my plants mid season! LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

Its starts like this in jjs basement that show me how to reach 13ft plus


----------



## nuggs (Mar 13, 2015)

Good to hear that.you have no new.leaks. plants look awesome


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC next time you are in town, I could use a little help putting up my carport.....


Sounds good we shall set up a day I know tomorrow is it we have a appt with the solar guy in the afternoon 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sounds good we shall set up a day I know tomorrow is it we have a appt with the solar guy in the afternoon
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Solar guy?....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

One day next week will work fine....Will you be home Sunday?...maybe I can come up


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Its starts like this in jjs basement that show me how to reach 13ft plus


I'll start soaking seeds tomorrow....


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll start soaking seeds tomorrow....


Jj u have me thinking about buying lots more t5's. Grow god before my eyes sir! I threw my lil two.week old sprouts out in the heat this weekend. See which ones are tough enough for some desert heat 
Glad to hear you guys are looking into solar pc! Go as big as you can. Nothing like running fake sun lights on real sun power.


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> Jj u have me thinking about buying lots more t5's. Grow god before my eyes sir! I threw my lil two.week old sprouts out in the heat this weekend. See which ones are tough enough for some desert heat
> Glad to hear you guys are looking into solar pc! Go as big as you can. Nothing like running fake sun lights on real sun power.


We have been living off grid for the last year solar is awesome

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Solar guy?....


Yep this system needs a little fine tuning and prices for the new property

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> One day next week will work fine....Will you be home Sunday?...maybe I can come up


Don't forget to. Stop by JJ I have. Something. For.you.


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> One day next week will work fine....Will you be home Sunday?...maybe I can come up


Yep come on up we will be home

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

See you Sunday...you too Nuggs...
Check this out PC.....http://reno.craigslist.org/rvs/4929214515.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2015)

You guy's probably like this one....http://reno.craigslist.org/snw/4861194652.html


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> See you Sunday...you too Nuggs...
> Check this out PC.....http://reno.craigslist.org/rvs/4929214515.html


Its electric no good

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doubletake (Mar 14, 2015)

wheezer said:


> hey JJ I see your up to your usual unusual shit lol. Good luck with the new place. Are you closer or farther from me?


Hey man how ya been what's your plans for this year you had some sick grows in the past the big 24 I think and the big 6?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2015)

Instant house.....http://chico.craigslist.org/for/4930969029.html


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

I found a good truck for the farm:







http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/22719/lot/116/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I found a good truck for the farm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh love mogs!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey PC I was trimming the ivy from behind the orange tree & look what I found .... The last 2 oranges, they were buried in the thick ivy.....I had to stop trimming till early in the morning (the beauty of an elect chain saw) lol


----------



## Joedank (Mar 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Instant house.....http://chico.craigslist.org/for/4930969029.html


that's what passes for a foundation in chico aye??? go there with a level and a snake cam...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I found a good truck for the farm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Boy!


----------



## PoopBear (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's a good thing too because the basement is filling up with big plants. They will be into the lights in no time.....
> View attachment 3371316


Good god I've never seen such bushy plants under t5s. What's the trick there amigo?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

PoopBear said:


> Good god I've never seen such bushy plants under t5s. What's the trick there amigo?


idk...classical music?..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's a good thing too because the basement is filling up with big plants. They will be into the lights in no time.....
> View attachment 3371316


Damn! All under T-5's eh? How long do you veg those for?

Just added a T-5 to my veg room and Mad Hamish suggested I pop in on your thread and take a peek after it was suggested to me that T-5's wouldn't do the trick for me in veg (hydro store cat). I can now dispel that myth!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

T5 plus maxsea


----------



## nuggs (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> T5 plus maxsea


+ J J


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

nuggs said:


> + J J


oh ya and JJ !!


----------



## TWS (Mar 15, 2015)

yes, but he is not the normal


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> yes, but he is not the normal


That's what my Dad always said.....


----------



## PoopBear (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> idk...classical music?..


Well I hope the neighbors like Beethoven cause I'm about to blast some. Haha. Seriously though I can't get my t5s to penetrate much more than 2 feet for good growth and what you got going is blowing my mind. I veg in 1 gallon buckets to about a foot and a half or so then to 3gallons and stronger lights. I say this just in case anyone else is feeling inadequate. 

Nice work man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That's what my Dad always said.....


you are my dad....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

PoopBear said:


> Well I hope the neighbors like Beethoven cause I'm about to blast some. Haha. Seriously though I can't get my t5s to penetrate much more than 2 feet for good growth and what you got going is blowing my mind. I veg in 1 gallon buckets to about a foot and a half or so then to 3gallons and stronger lights. I say this just in case anyone else is feeling inadequate.
> 
> Nice work man.


Yes these plants have spent their entire lives under t5's. I converted all my lights to t5's a few months ago & I like the results.
I know this is gonna sound crazy & contrary (but we've already established I'm not normal), you might be keeping your lights too close to the plants.
I've painted the room walls, floor & ceiling white to reflect as much light as possible. I've hung the lights up high on purpose & this has created a big light box. The light bounces all around & off everything & that may be the reason they are growing so thick & strong, the light is coming from everywhere, & each plant is receiving light from many different lights from different angles....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> you are my dad....


We've already established your not normal....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We've already established your not normal....


and we know your not...hence father n son


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> and we know your not...hence father n son


well a nut don't roll very far from the tree.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> nut don't roll very far from the tree.....


Lol...jj my man visiting the garden is a dream at the moment.
Awesome weather to finish got perfect temps and sun next 14 days and no rain forecast.
Have not even seen a mite of any variety in the last 3 weeks ...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...jj my man visiting the garden is a dream at the moment.
> Awesome weather to finish got perfect temps and sun next 14 days and no rain forecast.
> Have not even seen a mite of any variety in the last 3 weeks ...


Those are looking sweet my boy, the smell must be getting intense...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Those are looking sweet my boy, the smell must be getting intense...


its the most awesome smell I can think off...its weird how sometimes theres no smell then other times like last nite I take cali outside for a piss and the whole yards stunk out even at 3am in the morning


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> its the most awesome smell I can think off...its weird how sometimes theres no smell then other times like last nite I take cali outside for a piss and the whole yards stunk out even at 3am in the morning


I went up to visit the crew today & got me some Sage & Diesel kisses...it was a great day


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I went up to visit the crew today & got me some Sage & Diesel kisses...it was a great day


yep..im loving having a four legged best friend back in my life


----------



## TWS (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

Did I here tell of a spring get together? I would love to come I just hope I can flower something before it


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes there is Dr!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool I am like 4 hours out now not 35


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool I am like 4 hours out now not 35


BBQ next month........https://www.rollitup.org/t/spring-bbq-2015.860756/


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

70 seeds planted in mini greenhouses yesterday, looking for 30-40 females.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 70 seeds planted in mini greenhouses yesterday, looking for about 30-40 females.....
> View attachment 3374302 View attachment 3374303



All same or different ones?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> All same or different ones?


7 strains x 10seeds each....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Will you keep all of the females or only the special looking ones?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Will you keep all of the females or only the special looking ones?


we need them all....


----------



## 757growin (Mar 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 7 strains x 10seeds each....


What strains you running sir?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes do tell!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> What strains you running sir?


All the seeds were selected by my partner, (except Jarilla Sinaloa), Mexican pink hair land race sativa. Supposed to taste of lemons; "Sinaloa Pink Lemonade"...
Other 6:
818 Headband
Professor Chaos
Daybreaker
Deadhead OG
Venom OG
Chernobyl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> All the seeds were selected by my partner, (except Jarilla Sinaloa), Mexican pink hair land race sativa. Supposed to taste of lemons; "Sinaloa Pink Lemonade"...
> Other 6:
> 818 Headband
> Professor Chaos
> ...


Nice!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

We will supplement the seedlings with additional clone starts of Cherry Pie, GG#4, Double Dreams to fill out the grow spaces.
We will plant 48 outside this year, plus the greenhouse. I'll keep my eye out for maybe a cut or two at the BBQ..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We will supplement the seedlings with additional clone starts of Cherry Pie, GG#4, Double Dreams to fill out the grow spaces.
> We will plant 48 outside this year, plus the greenhouse. I'll keep my eye out for maybe a cut or two at the BBQ..


I can bring you a swamp wrecked if you want one.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice list,definitely want to see how the Chernobyl and pink lemonade comes out under your care.


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> All the seeds were selected by my partner, (except Jarilla Sinaloa), Mexican pink hair land race sativa. Supposed to taste of lemons; "Sinaloa Pink Lemonade"...
> Other 6:
> 818 Headband
> Professor Chaos
> ...



Your gonna miss out not running that Carmel Cough.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah I was eyeing those.....I may crack those also...


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2015)

*Caramel Cough*
*Strain Name:*
_Caramel Cough_
*Brand:*
_Dynasty Seeds_
*Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc*

_Polyhybrid_
*Lineage:*
_The Cough(NL#5/Haze) x Ms.Universe #10_
*Parental Information*
_MOM-The cough is a very special clone only cut of an Old NL#5/Haze..
I first received The Cough in the late 90s from a friend who moved to Oregon from Colorado.. At the time I was gifted the cut, I was told it was the original NL#5 clone crossed with a Haze Bros Haze that he had been growing in colorado.. He assured me this strain is NOT the same as the NL#5/Haze that came from Amsterdam… It is named ‘The Cough’ for a good reason, it Makes you COUGH… She has nice medicinal values, great yields and is Powder Mildew resistant… I’ve seen her in rooms covered with PM and she never once showed any signs of it.._
With her 12+week bloom time, she is an advanced strain to grow which made her close to extinct when everyone went for faster blooming strain as the Kush trend took hold of the scene…. I knew how special she was, and could not bring myself to let her go… Over 13years later I still have the original cough that I was gifted..





DAD- This proven stud of the Ms.Universe has earned him self the name “Schwatzenagger” from our test growers.. This is the same dad that has been used for the Caramel Candy Kush, which passes of flavors, trichomes and vigor to all of his offspring the far.. He made a great match with The Cough..





*Indica/Sativa %*
_Sativa Dominant_
*Feminized Seeds?*
_No_
*Indoor / Outdoor*

_Indoor_
_Outdoor_
_Greenhouse_
*Bloom Length:*
_9-11 weeks_
*# of Phenotypes?*
_5 thus far_
*Describe each phenotype expression:*
_**Expect connoisseur grade buds, with no shortage of trichomes on all phenos.._
Pheno #1(30%)- most common pheno thus far, shares many similarities with the cough mother.. dark green/blue hued leaves, slower at beginning of veg but excels growth when a good root system is established.. 2-3x stretch
Pheno #2 (20%)- Ms.universe dom, one of the fastest phenos in veg, but stretches 4x so make sure your bloom room can accommodate her size.
Pheno #3 (20%)- approx 50/50 split in between #1 & #2.. This plant grows very well rounded and has a consistent growth rate throughout veg and bloom.. She still has a stretch of 2.5-3x that will need to be contained.
Pheno #4 (20%)- stockier plant with a little closer node spacing than #2, but only has a 2x stretch..
Pheno #5 (10%)- Dominant Haze expressions, 4x stretch, long foxtail blossoms, 11+ week bloom..





















*Stretch:*
_2-4x_
*Resin Profile:*
_Copious Resin_
*Odour Score:*
_6_
*Odour Description:*
_caramel, haze, spices, fruit_
*Flavour Score:*
_8_
*Flavour Description:*
_caramel haze, spices, fruit, pepper_
*Potency Score:*
_8_
*High Type:*
_creative, positive, thought provoking anti-depressant_​


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2015)

who's headband are you guys running ? I have a spot for Reserva's this year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2015)

Where do u get those strain write ups from tws ?id like to see the strawberry blue one posted on ma thread if you would sir


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> who's headband are you guys running ? I have a spot for Reserva's this year.


818 Headband...Cali Connection


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> *Caramel Cough*
> *Strain Name:*
> _Caramel Cough_
> *Brand:*
> ...


did you have good luck with this one?


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't handle the 12 weeks. I have friends that do though. Great reviews.. I have never been disappointed with the Professors work. Huckle Berry is one of them.


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Where do u get those strain write ups from tws ?id like to see the strawberry blue one posted on ma thread if you would sir



K .


----------



## nuggs (Mar 18, 2015)

.uncle JJ Nice line up.on your seeds. I have a bunch of different. Strains started . . See what we.come out with.and maybe do.s9me.trading


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you guys all prefer seeds over clones ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Do you guys all prefer seeds over clones ?


Both....clones take more work to get big plants outdoors, but they are a known commodity. Seed plants started at the right time can get huge outdoors, under the right conditions. However they are a bit of an unknown, as there are usually several different pheno's of each seed cross, even true breeding strains..
We'll use clones in the greenhouse & seeds outside...


----------



## nuggs (Mar 18, 2015)

What he said^


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Do you guys all prefer seeds over clones ?


For what my opinion is worth because we can veg outside 4-5 mths max...
Seeds outdoor
Clones indoor


----------



## Joedank (Mar 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> did you have good luck with this one?


those foxtails are a hard sell for me sometimes.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

Time for a 30 day review
this was 2/20....


this is today... 4 weeks under t5's.....


----------



## Joedank (Mar 19, 2015)

order some calcium 25 for them before the flip and you can thank me later .
one of the few calcium/ triacontinol products that really works wonders for all plants....
was the reason i got 8 lbs in 80 sqfeet
Quote from IC "Another miracle product everyone should make use of is calcium-25. I've never seen such thick and turgid stems. Can't wait to hit my dep agin at week 4 of flower I'm sure it'll significantly increase yield.

edit : i ment to say "THOSE LOOK GREAT" and WOW great stacking not to tight that it may cause internal humidity but tight enough for awsome yeild!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2015)

I was checking out the Calcium 25 info and found this interesting tidbit about dolomite on the UC Davis site:



> Soil pH below 6.0 can reduce calcium availability and should be adjusted by adding a liming material to bring the pH up to 6.0 to 6.5. Avoid using a liming material that contains magnesium (like dolomite) as a high level of magnesium can also interfere with calcium uptake. If your soil has an exchangeable calcium to magnesium ratio of lower than about 5:11 it may be of some benefit to add calcium even if you don't need to adjust your pH. Gypsum (calcium sulfate) is high in calcium but won't affect the soil pH.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Time for a 30 day review
> this was 2/20....
> View attachment 3375685
> 
> ...


How close r u to closing? !! You running out of room. Awesome work jj


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

757growin said:


> How close r u to closing? !! You running out of room. Awesome work jj


Frickin county is dragging their feet performing the perk test...still a couple of weeks


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll start topping plants if I have too...


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Frickin county is dragging their feet performing the perk test...still a couple of weeks


Thank lord for my wife! She called and stayed on everyone's butt to get ours done in 30 days. It's a tough deadline for sure. Got my fingers crossed for you all getting in there in the nick of time.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

757growin said:


> Thank lord for my wife! She called and stayed on everyone's butt to get ours done in 30 days. It's a tough deadline for sure. Got my fingers crossed for you all getting in there in the nick of time.


Good looking out there....thanks bro, we'll get u done...


----------



## wheezer (Mar 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Time for a 30 day review
> this was 2/20....
> View attachment 3375685
> 
> ...


I love my T5s as well! I have a bunch of em' and that's all I use for vegging anymore. I can grow plants just as big under them, and they're much better structured when you flip em', than vegged under MH. JJ showed the truth on that one!! Way to go old buddy!!


----------



## wheezer (Mar 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Frickin county is dragging their feet performing the perk test...still a couple of weeks


Nevada County is the worst about dragging their asses on that stuff. A friend of mine has been trying to get approval to split his 40 acres into 4-10s for 3 years now.


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 19, 2015)

Such a goof ball 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Such a goof ball
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Haha! Love it man!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Such a goof ball
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


she is such a sweety...


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> she is such a sweety...


Yes she is tomorrow her and diesel are gonna have a river day

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yes she is tomorrow her and diesel are gonna have a river day
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome....


----------



## dale.denali (Mar 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3315679


nice blue. nice security. just had to comment since I love blues


----------



## dale.denali (Mar 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> getter done man. Outdoor is awesome but Indoor is still where the top grade resides. Im sure you will have one indoors too.  We visit Bend on the other side of the range from time to time so maybe someday we will make a swing your way.  You will love OR.


disagree! higher thc levels from OUTDOORS! If no rain or dew hit the buds then can't tell the outdoor from the indoor other than my outdoor is STRONGER/HARDER HITTER. Be Happy!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2015)

dale.denali said:


> nice blue. nice security. just had to comment since I love blues


that's Diesel one of the farm dogs, he's not a pit


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2015)

Diesel....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

dale.denali said:


> disagree! higher thc levels from OUTDOORS! If no rain or dew hit the buds then can't tell the outdoor from the indoor other than my outdoor is STRONGER/HARDER HITTER. Be Happy!


Agreed. Indoor is getting me by, but the day I have room for outdoor again I will be one happy dude. Outdoor, organic. The way it should be.


----------



## adower (Mar 20, 2015)

[QUtoe doublejj, post: 11425422, member: 69591"]that's Diesel one of the farm dogs, he's not a pit
View attachment 3376452[/QUOTE]
He doesnt look like he has filled out much since the bbq. Or am I just crazy. Thought he would be a little bigger now?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 20, 2015)

adower said:


> [QUtoe doublejj, post: 11425422, member: 69591"]that's Diesel one of the farm dogs, he's not a pit
> View attachment 3376452


He doesnt look like he has filled out much since the bbq. Or am I just crazy. Thought he would be a little bigger now?[/QUOTE]
I am sure that's a pic from last summer!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah he was just a pup in those pics....he's much bigger now, he just turned 1 year old...over 100lbs..I'll get some new pictures soon...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2015)

I topped all the Double Dreams today....bought a couple more weeks...


----------



## adower (Mar 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah he was just a pup in those pics....he's much bigger now, he just turned 1 year old...over 100lbs..I'll get some new pictures soon...


Ah ok makes sense. I was going to say he hasn't aged..give me what you're feeding him lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't worry TWS the sun won't be going down for over 12 + hours a day now


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

TWS said:


>


That is a big man with a tiny guitar


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2015)

....http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4944212325.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ....http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4944212325.html


NICE! Would be better with a bucket on the front and that blade on the back


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> NICE! Would be better with a bucket on the front and that blade on the back


I was thinking of pulling a hay wagon around, from plantation to plantation. There are several large pot farms in the valley & inter-connecting roads & trails in between. Summer hay rides...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I was thinking of pulling a hay wagon around, from plantation to plantation. There are several large pot farms in the valley & inter-connecting roads & trails in between. Summer hay rides...


https://eugene.craigslist.org/grd/4913290076.html
This is the kind I was talking about. Not a bad price too! Wish I had a farm here already
I am down for a high ride


----------



## Joedank (Mar 22, 2015)

are we all looking at the same gear on CL??


----------



## nuggs (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## nuggs (Mar 22, 2015)

this is what you need JJ


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

Every farm needs a Bobcat.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine might be a be a bit big for the farm!


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3378505 View attachment 3378506 View attachment 3378507
> 
> Mine might be a be a bit big for the farm!


Damn


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn


 this is probably what i look like running it.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 23, 2015)

I want to buy a little tractor eventually, but money wise is out of reach this year.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 23, 2015)

I've laid a lot of pipe behind those shovels in my youth. 20 ft deep in a shield knee deep in water.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I want to buy a little tractor eventually, but money wise is out of reach this year.


Yeah anything like that & we'll rent it. We have too many other things we need first...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning Nuggs....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow that was the most inspirational stoner video I have ever seen!!! Just how I needed to wake up


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2015)

lol... I wonder if that dude is growing any "cheese" strains.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Morning Nuggs....


 morning brother


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


There it is again


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)

some old men still know how to party....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


Spent many morning running to that


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> some old men still know how to party....


Story of my life...im still partying like the worlds gonna end.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> some old men still know how to party....


I think that was us from the first BBQ after doing Dabs of JJ's Cherry Pie! I'm ready to dance! Yep, I see TWS in that video (the dude doing the flips).
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Spent many morning running to that


How about this one?....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> How about this one?....


I don't even have to watch it to say yes I have!

No discharge papers on the ground.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2015)

Well Ruby, you've got me listening to Radio Vietnam..... ....


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I've laid a lot of pipe behind those shovels in my youth. 20 ft deep in a shield knee deep in water.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 23, 2015)

BcDigger said:


>


local 185 whahaha yep did a bunch of dynamite jackhammer work too. koring don't dig rock! That's a cool song .Never heard it before. thanks man!


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2015)

nuggs said:


> local 185 whahaha yep did a bunch of dynamite jackhammer work too. koring don't dig rock! That's a cool song .Never heard it before. thanks man!


Nice man, ya its a great song, im glad you liked it. im actually surprised you've never heard it. up here in Canada ive heard it almost everyday on the classic rock stations for as long as i can remember. ive never worked civil, like water and sewer. always oil and gas so i gues id be more of a pipeliner than a pipelayer


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


this is my favorite version of old man


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Nice man, ya its a great song, im glad you liked it. im actually surprised you've never heard it. up here in Canada ive heard it almost everyday on the classic rock stations for as long as i can remember. ive never worked civil, like water and sewer. always oil and gas so i gues id be more of a pipeliner than a pipelayer


We all got our talents...i can help turn your cake into gold bars


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 24, 2015)

Good looking work gentlemen (and ladies?) Thought I'd quit lurking and say hello. Good stuff here, educational and entertaining thread.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2015)

Carport greenhouse is up. Thanks guys...


----------



## 757growin (Mar 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Carport greenhouse is up. Thanks guys...
> View attachment 3379698


I see why you never have wind problems. Your carport has tons of protection with the buildings and fences. Perfect spot for it! And it looking super clean with the new top and sides


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2015)

great work on the carport jj and his helpers..are you raising the carport as you go or not flowering in there jj
also hope you don't mind me asking but ive been studying up a fair bit on trichs etc when to pull..it came to me what is best for you in regards to trich colour and I thought u would be the kind of person with a fair bit of amber in regards to medicine for your PTSD?hope you don't mind me asking that but when I study I study to learn not to say hay I know something the person next to me doesn't..


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking good back there JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> great work on the carport jj and his helpers..are you raising the carport as you go or not flowering in there jj
> also hope you don't mind me asking but ive been studying up a fair bit on trichs etc when to pull..it came to me what is best for you in regards to trich colour and I thought u would be the kind of person with a fair bit of amber in regards to medicine for your PTSD?hope you don't mind me asking that but when I study I study to learn not to say hay I know something the person next to me doesn't..


For me Ruby PTSD effects me mostly at night. I use pot to help me sleep. So the heaviest, most narcotic, weed is what helps with that. You cannot let it go too long for good couchlock. Heavy amber, almost too far is best....put you right out


----------



## nuggs (Mar 24, 2015)

JJ can you open the pdf files at your end I post in my thread?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> For me Ruby PTSD effects me mostly at night. I use pot to help me sleep. So the heaviest, most narcotic, weed is what helps with that. You cannot let it go too long for good couchlock. Heavy amber, almost too far is best....put you right out


explained well cheers jj


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> JJ can you open the pdf files at your end I post in my thread?


yes...


----------



## edibleeater (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey doublejj. Everything looking good. I was just wondering when do you start the light dep. Does it depend on how long the plant has been flowering for or is it just based off of daylight hours? I have a plant about 3 weeks into flower and some that are one week so I'm not sure if I light dep all of them or if I only have to light dep the ones that recently started flowering. Thanks a lot. Btw I'm located in the Sacramento area so my daylight hours are still about 12 hours minus twilight.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)

edibleeater said:


> Hey doublejj. Everything looking good. I was just wondering when do you start the light dep. Does it depend on how long the plant has been flowering for or is it just based off of daylight hours? I have a plant about 3 weeks into flower and some that are one week so I'm not sure if I light dep all of them or if I only have to light dep the ones that recently started flowering. Thanks a lot. Btw I'm located in the Sacramento area so my daylight hours are still about 12 hours minus twilight.


it's mostly based off the daylight hrs. You should be alright for a few weeks/month, but the days are getting longer. We will start light dep day1...good luck


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)

Inside....are the seedlings


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Inside....are the seedlings
> View attachment 3380253 View attachment 3380254
> View attachment 3380255


Your babies are so cute! Can't wait to see em all grown up. Any supplemental lights for the lil ones?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)

757growin said:


> Your babies are so cute! Can't wait to see em all grown up. Any supplemental lights for the lil ones?


nope 100% sun grown


----------



## 757growin (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice. I put my seedlings out last week for some heat trainning and there they stayed!


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 25, 2015)

Everything that I pop will be going outside. I have a few sitting out there now.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 25, 2015)

My pc is giving me problems again. Should have just bought a new one like you suggested JJ


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)

nuggs said:


> My pc is giving me problems again. Should have just bought a new one like you suggested JJ


Damn....new laptop at Office Depot $229....http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/212660/Dell-Inspiron-3000-Series-Laptop-Computer/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Inside....are the seedlings
> View attachment 3380253 View attachment 3380254
> View attachment 3380255


Looking great sir! I will be moving in a house Friday man. It will be good to have the grow back up


----------



## edibleeater (Mar 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it's mostly based off the daylight hrs. You should be alright for a few weeks/month, but the days are getting longer. We will start light dep day1...good luck


Thanks jj. I'll get started working on my light dep asap


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

@nuggs - Get a Toshiba laptop. They are the best. $800 will get you a great model. We returned two other brands in two days from the $400 dollar range. Not worth the trouble. The Toshiba is rock solid and fast!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @nuggs - Get a Toshiba laptop. They are the best. $800 will get you a great model. We returned two other brands in two days from the $400 dollar range. Not worth the trouble. The Toshiba is rock solid and fast!


Thats what I have Mo. Got it at best buy 2 years ago. Came with windows 8.1 .. I had bought the protection plan with the geek squad. the hard drive went out so they sent it back east for repair. came back with windows 8 . I just did 150 updates this morning. so I'll see how it works now. seems to be ok,if not i'll install 8.1 . it is a great laptop. that's why I didn't want to buy another one.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @nuggs - Get a Toshiba laptop. They are the best. $800 will get you a great model. We returned two other brands in two days from the $400 dollar range. Not worth the trouble. The Toshiba is rock solid and fast!


I do the opposite. I buy a cheap laptop $300-$400 and when it gets corrupted after a year or 2 I buy a new one. Just don't keep anything important on it...disposable like a bic lighter


----------



## nuggs (Mar 26, 2015)

I understand that JJ and you might be right. especially using RIU . I'm just trying to get my moneys worth on this one. My geek squad warrenty is up tomarrow on the 27th. They wanted 477. to renew the protection plan. can you believe that ? So when this go's out next time I'm going back to a desktop. I can get a dell tower for 400 and some change. I already have the other pieces. monitor speakers cordless mouse and keyboard.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 26, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I understand that JJ and you might be right. especially using RIU . I'm just trying to get my moneys worth on this one. My geek squad warrenty is up tomarrow on the 27th. They wanted 477. to renew the protection plan. can you believe that ? So when this go's out next time I'm going back to a desktop. I can get a dell tower for 400 and some change. I already have the other pieces. monitor speakers cordless mouse and keyboard.


Lols that's what my wife did. My laptop is hooked up to a old large screen monitor with some speakers on the side. Lols. Too much going on it confuses me so I hack away on the phone.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

You need 16GB of ram with Windows 8. Nothing comes with 16GB of ram! You are luck if you get 8.

The two cheapies we bought wouldn't even boot! We just got it for my wife to play internet games and facebook.

The fan on our Lenovo was sounding like a mack truck. We opened up the case and cleaned the fan. It ran quiet for another 2 months and started again. It also took 20 minutes to shut down. The new Toshiba is silent and lightning fast 

Watch for specials at Frys and Micro Center. Get one with an SSD hard drive. They boot almost instantly!


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 26, 2015)

If you don't ever want to deal with viruses again just get a used MacBook on CL. I got one 5 years ago still hasn't got a single virus ... At least I think lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You need 16GB of ram with Windows 8. Nothing comes with 16GB of ram! You are luck if you get 8.
> 
> The two cheapies we bought wouldn't even boot! We just got it for my wife to play internet games and facebook.
> 
> ...


16 gigs of ram 3.6 i7 8gigs graphics silent case etc, cost me around what would be 1000 US Dollars... when it comes to computers it pays off to just Max out completely. If you want to go mobile but have all the juice you could possibly need MSI's gaming laptops are a brilliant deal. Pretty too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> If you don't ever want to deal with viruses again just get a used MacBook on CL. I got one 5 years ago still hasn't got a single virus ... At least I think lol


They still impress IMO. Best solutions for a person that really doesn't care to understand computers but wants them to work all the time. Apple make sure their shit WORKS.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 27, 2015)

I use a Chromebook to surf the web and RIU. No issues ever!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

Flashback......




I heard this song & had a major flashback to VN...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Here JJ - This should make you feel better:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

This one always works for me too:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like this one was shot at 4:20






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Have some fun tonight!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## freemandrake (Mar 27, 2015)

Have a good year JJ


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

PTSD creeps up on me mostly at night......


----------



## nuggs (Mar 27, 2015)

that shit ain't no joke. sorry you have these memories Brother. I can tell when you are down with it. you are just coming out of a 3 day spell now. stay strong bro and you can always call me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> that shit ain't no joke. sorry you have these memories Brother. I can tell when you are down with it. you are just coming out of a 3 day spell now. stay strong bro and you can always call me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## nuggs (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a big barrel if you want to do a green clean dunk of your girls.


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2015)

Thabks friend  they are at 7 1/2 weeks now so i really dont want to use any thing else on them. i hope the clones are ok


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm overcome with guilt sometimes, because we said we would all go down together.......but I came home


----------



## nuggs (Mar 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thabks friend  they are at 7 1/2 weeks now so i really dont want to use any thing else on them. i hope the clones are ok


they'll be fine. just do a good dunking


----------



## nuggs (Mar 27, 2015)

you were a medic bro . remember how many men you saved.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> you were a medic bro . remember how many men you saved.


wow i had no idea . MEDIC!!! that is still free beers (n joints at my spot ) all around the high country . guy handy with a pair of defibs and forceps is a king round most places (but esp. in the high lonesome)
i drive past the "DOUBLE J " RANCH on my way to get groceries in th "big city " makes me think of you and send you good vibes ... hope you feel what inspieration these grows are to folks ....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> you were a medic bro . remember how many men you saved.


Unfortunately the ones I remember the most are the ones that died in my hands....


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Unfortunately the ones I remember the most are the ones that died in my hands....


energy created can NEVER be destroyed .... that being that died is another human now (or soon ) i belive fully . the creator lets us play here on earth to find the right vibration to trancend and handel its presence....
those souls are waiting for the right time to help YOU now . 
cant imagine in your arms is a bad way to go .... we all die alone RIGHT??


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

I visited the wall in DC once, and it almost killed me
The best & bravest die first, I'm not worthy......


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

They are at peace brother. They want you to be happy and live the best life for them!

You have new people who love you!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They are at peace brother. They want you to be happy and live the best life for them!
> 
> You have new people who love you!


That is the only thing that keeps me going sometimes...doing it for them


----------



## adower (Mar 27, 2015)

They dont make them like you no more jj


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey @adower - how are the sour clones from the BBQ coming along?


----------



## nuggs (Mar 27, 2015)

its all bad for the sour clones . dikes Mo seeds


----------



## adower (Mar 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> its all bad for the sour clones . dikes Mo seeds


Different cut nuggs. The one run that got seeded was from harborside sour skunk (1 run). Second run I had going I pulled at 9 weeks. No seeds so far on this one. Dropped the cut because it was unstable.


I got some SD cuts from MO that are looking good. I wanted to start a journal now that they are in 12/12 but Im not sure how to remove exif data from my pics.

All you outdoor guys BBQ folks. Come check out my indoor thread! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-thread-4k-gavitas-sour-diesel.865529/


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That is the only thing that keeps me going sometimes...doing it for them



You have so much more to do here DJJ. You are a inspiration to all of us. Not only were you in a terrible war you came back to help men in one of the worse prisons in the USA. No you are not finished yet . We need you .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 29, 2015)

Your where a correctional officer too DJJ? Damn what haven't you done... You are personally an inspiration to me and I don't even know you hahaha but when I first joined RIU , your definitly my favorite grower to watch ... Keep it up brother


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That is the only thing that keeps me going sometimes...doing it for them


My pop was a medic and in the el alemein and pacific eras of ww2... he was a shattered man when as a 8 yr old i asked him how many enemy he had killed.
He replied its not the ones i killed its the ones i held after i saved them or the ones that died in my arms that wanted to go gracefully and forgiven for the killings they had indeed done.I wasnt just a medic i was the last living being that they spoke to or looked at and that was the worst thing at the time i could think of being.
It wasnt till i somehow made my way back to this free life that i realised i was a part of their life that noone could take away from me...the crossing between life and death.


It took me prob 7 years to realise wat he meant.He would have turned 100 last week.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Your where a correctional officer too DJJ? Damn what haven't you done... You are personally an inspiration to me and I don't even know you hahaha but when I first joined RIU , your definitly my favorite grower to watch ... Keep it up brother


Thanks
I don't talk about it much except at the BBQ's...


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you JJ and all the other veterans 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 29, 2015)

id be honored to meet you guys one day... Thank you for your service.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey PC look what I have waiting for you when you get here. STIHL Wet/dry backpack fogger....I need your help to set it up for dry spraying. Then we can spray everything with DE........


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what I have waiting for you when you get here. STIHL Wet/dry backpack fogger....I need your help to set it up for dry spraying. Then we can spray everything with DE........
> View attachment 3384513


I just spread about 30 pounds today. I just used a shovel and the wind.. some day maybe some sweet set up like that. Can't wait to see it in action. We need another youtube video of you jj!


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what I have waiting for you when you get here. STIHL Wet/dry backpack fogger....I need your help to set it up for dry spraying. Then we can spray everything with DE........
> View attachment 3384513


Looks awesome. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Doing it big out here in Cali...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 30, 2015)

How exactly do you guys use the DE ? Do you just spread it around your grow area ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> How exactly do you guys use the DE ? Do you just spread it around your grow area ?


I think we are going to spray the grow area & the plants until flowering.....


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 30, 2015)

Spray it right on the plants just like in the video? its safe and all?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)

well I wouldn't want to breath all that dust, I would wear a mask..& it's kinda loud, so ear protection is in order......DE is just a powder...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Doing it big out here in Cali...


Theres that word cali again ...i made the right choice with the name ....


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3384726
> Theres that word cali again ...i made the right choice with the name ....


She looks adorable

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> She looks adorable
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Shes my life she gets the world given to her


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shes my life she gets the world given to her


thank you.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

And she thanks us


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shes my life she gets the world given to her


They have a tendency to make us spoil them

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Stripping the main stem of my plant when its done will be ok for her to chew on while shes teething ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Stripping the main stem of my plant when its done will be ok for her to chew on while shes teething ?


it's ok but not too much..what a sweet girl


----------



## partlycloudy (Mar 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Stripping the main stem of my plant when its done will be ok for her to chew on while shes teething ?


Sage loves chewing on them but like JJ says moderate it

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it's ok but not too much..what a sweet girl


No dramas instead of peeling the green off and giving her a 3ft length ill strip the green off and just give her a 10cm length to gave...the rest can go in the birdcages


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> No dramas instead of peeling the green off and giving her a 3ft length ill strip the green off and just give her a 10cm length to gave...the rest can go in the birdcages


Mali used to nibble on the leaves of my plants all the time.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

She is pretty Ruby!

Good morning JJ! Hope all is well your way. I am officially a grower again. I got some of my clones back Saturday and started 170 beans for now. I will be working on a small 12 x 12 light dep green house for the back yard here.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> She is pretty Ruby!
> 
> Good morning JJ! Hope all is well your way. *I am officially a grower again*. I got some of my clones back Saturday and started 170 beans for now. I will be working on a small 12 x 12 light dep green house for the back yard here.


 celebration bong hit for that


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> celebration bong hit for that


yeah me too congratulations!....


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3384726
> Theres that word cali again ...i made the right choice with the name ....


Still waiting on that bag of Cherry Ripes Candies, great name Cali is. 
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

@treemansbuds - did you start the Swazi?


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @treemansbuds - did you start the Swazi?


Nope,I have another project in mind for those seeds. I was going to pop them over the winter, but the BBQ clones changed those plans. I may start a couple for a fall harvest, but looks like next winter.
Thanks Mo,
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Still waiting on that bag of Cherry Ripes Candies, great name Cali is.
> TMB-


All i need is an address  and they will be sent


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> All i need is an address  and they will be sent


And i mean that...i wouldnt send anything with it illegal


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> And i mean that...i wouldnt send anything with it illegal


Now?.....I know what TM is thinking..."he picked now to go straight?!"....of all the times he had to go right in his life & he had pick NOW?!!!....lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> All i need is an address  and they will be sent


Just a joke brother,
I'm just glad to have the connection to you and the dog. Just be sure she gets lots of love (like that shit isn't happening) and train her well. Nothing better than a well disciplined family member. My father was a professional dog trainer (retired now), his field of expertise was the "Field Trials" for Labradors, Golden Retrievers, and Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, but he can do it all. We had some BAD ASS guard dogs growing up, nobody fucked with us or our home! He was doing obedience training before he retired and wrote a book on dog training, I'll PM you some 411 on the book.
Give Cali 3 pats on the head from me.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Just a joke brother,
> I'm just glad to have the connection to you and the dog. Just be sure she gets lots of love (like that shit isn't happening) and train her well. Nothing better than a well disciplined family member. My father was a professional dog trainer (retired now), his field of expertise was the "Field Trials" for Labradors, Golden Retrievers, and Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, but he can do it all. We had some BAD ASS guard dogs growing up, nobody fucked with us or our home! He was doing obedience training before he retired and wrote a book on dog training, I'll PM you some 411 on the book.
> Give Cali 3 pats on the head from me.
> TMB-


I sure will brother...she is only just going 11 weeks old and already has learnt to wait patiently in a sitting postion AFTER we have put the food bowl down and wont stand to eat till we say ok cali...same taught command with patience from the start.its awesome....she is treated like a queen and responds accordingly with a willingness to learn and listen


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> And i mean that...i wouldnt send anything with it illegal


I'll never give my address to you, I'll end up with one of those "naked butt" pictures....no thanks, I'm already scared!
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 31, 2015)

@ruby fruit I can't start a PM, or "like" a post since the "new" RIU web site has gone up. Shoot me a PM so I can return one to you.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

that's awesome you got the Stihl JJ...it's on and crackin' now 

@ruby fruit Cali is just so precious! Please give her a big hug and kiss on the snout for me


----------



## adower (Mar 31, 2015)

Damn!!! That sprayer is the shit! Makes mine look like a toy lol!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll never give my address to you, I'll end up with one of those "naked butt" pictures....no thanks, I'm already scared!
> TMB-


his naked butt is clean I can assure you that. I have sprayed it a doz times with everything under the sun.....his crack is bug free...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

adower said:


> Damn!!! That sprayer is the shit! Makes mine look like a toy lol!


we fogged everything inside with forbit today with the Hudson fogger. I will load up the backpack fogger with DE tomorrow & dust everything outside with it. The whole backyard including the chicken coop...even the chickens if I can corner them..lol


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we fogged everything inside with forbit today with the Hudson fogger. I will load up the backpack fogger with DE tomorrow & dust everything outside with it. The whole backyard including the chicken coop...even the chickens if I can corner them..lol


give em a box with it in it and they will do the dusting dance /wiggle in it once they find it...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

2 moons and an emotional adult man pfft


----------



## 757growin (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the rough times ruby. I was about to eat dinner. But I'm gonna wait 20 minutes to settle my stomach. Is your wife taking these pics! Lmao


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep your chin up Ruby, things will pass & get better. Go give Cali a kiss for me please....that should make you feel better...


----------



## TWS (Mar 31, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sorry to hear about the rough times ruby. I was about to eat dinner. But I'm gonna wait 20 minutes to settle my stomach. Is your wife taking these pics! Lmao




He did it with a selfie stick. yea ! it's a selfie !


----------



## adower (Mar 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we fogged everything inside with forbit today with the Hudson fogger. I will load up the backpack fogger with DE tomorrow & dust everything outside with it. The whole backyard including the chicken coop...even the chickens if I can corner them..lol


Doesnt de kill chickens? Unless it is food grade de?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3385304 View attachment 3385304
> Taken 20 mins ago...dot to dot...ive had that much bad emotional stuff happen this week im happy to ridicule myself


Damn where is the hair? I do that and it would look like a wolverine coming out a gunny sack


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

adower said:


> Doesnt de kill chickens? Unless it is food grade de?


forgive spelling but DE is diatomaceous earth it is the bodies of diatoms that died and fell to the anchant sea floors.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sorry to hear about the rough times ruby. I was about to eat dinner. But I'm gonna wait 20 minutes to settle my stomach. Is your wife taking these pics! Lmao


lol no we roadtripped home with a car load of mates....wait till you see the next pics !!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Keep your chin up Ruby, things will pass & get better. Go give Cali a kiss for me please....that should make you feel better...


Ive had my hugs had a play shes asleep now...i just visited the girls ..... SPEECHLESS


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @nuggs - Get a Toshiba laptop. They are the best. $800 will get you a great model. We returned two other brands in two days from the $400 dollar range. Not worth the trouble. The Toshiba is rock solid and fast!


I've had several Toshiba laptops and they've always held up nicely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3385304 View attachment 3385304
> Taken 20 mins ago...dot to dot...ive had that much bad emotional stuff happen this week im happy to ridicule myself


Tee Hee Hee  well Hello there Ruby lol Hope you are enjoying your eve/day/morning...not sure what it is there lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 31, 2015)

Well then...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I've had several Toshiba laptops and they've always held up nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I still have one and i got it in 04


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2015)

adower said:


> Doesnt de kill chickens? Unless it is food grade de?


food grade bro, they put DE in animal food. I buy it at the feed store...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 31, 2015)

That Lee Teter painting was really moving.

...but the butts ruined it all.

LOL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> food grade bro, they put DE in animal feed. I buy it at the feed store...


Best thing for intestinal parasites. Nothing can build a tolerance to it. I am pretty amazed by the stuff.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey jj how are you anchoring the car ports ? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 1, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Hey jj how are you anchoring the car ports ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I attached a piece of 2x6 to the bottom of each leg with lag bolts. Then you can slide a cinder block down over each leg to sit on the 2x6. with a cinder block on each leg, that carport aint going anywhere. Or you can stack cinder blocks under each leg & just zip tie each 2x6 to the cinder block....works well...good luck


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I think we are going to spray the grow area & the plants until flowering.....


Hey JJ I had a question about the DE spraying. How coated do they get? I guess what I'm asking is do you think it interferes with light absorbtion?

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 1, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Hey JJ I had a question about the DE spraying. How coated do they get? I guess what I'm asking is do you think it interferes with light absorbtion?
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


I'll let you know, I'll spray tomorrow with it. I hope it's not too bad, but it has to be better than losing a plant to mites....give a little - get a little...


----------



## wheezer (Apr 2, 2015)

JJ . I got a guy here from Florida that has been a well driller for 28 years if you run into any questions or problems on your water. I'll have him come to the BBQ, You'll like him. He builds E-nails too!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry I haven't posted much lately, things are still developing and constantly changing at this point. I'm afraid that delays in getting the property purchased have forced a change in plans for the plants I have in the basement. We need to move them outside under a carport so we can dep them. I need to move the full season plants out of the clone room soon, they are getting big.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2015)

600gl smart pots are about $70 & hold 3yds of soil......http://thegoodearthorganics.com/product/600-gallon-smart-pots/


----------



## nuggs (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sorry I haven't posted much lately, things are still developing and constantly changing at this point. I'm afraid that delays in getting the property purchased have forced a change in plans for the plants I have in the basement. We need to move them outside under a carport so we can dep them. I need to move the full season plants out of the clone room soon, they are getting big.


When do you "think", not "hope" to be on the property?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> When do you "think", not "hope" to be on the property?
> TMB-


 1 week.....


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 1 week.....


Keeping my fingers crossed, you still BBQing with the gang, or working on 4/18?
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 1 week.....


I hope so bro. Show up to the bbq with a rental truck and take everyone up there and put them to work to get this thing popping. Never know where they are in the back of that box! Positive vibes your way sir. Even if I disagree on water policy Im hoping the best for you


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2015)

757growin said:


> I hope so bro. Show up to the bbq with a rental truck and take everyone up there and put them to work to get this thing popping. Never know where they are in the back of that box! Positive vibes your way sir. Even if I disagree on water policy Im hoping the best for you


water has been a hot issue in Cali for 150 years bro...this is nothing new


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2015)

Lols. I hear. When I was in gtmo they had a desal plant. The Cubans wouldn't share the fresh water.. taste like crap! Way better for agricultural use then human consumption. I can't wait to see you guys up and running!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I attached a piece of 2x6 to the bottom of each leg with lag bolts. Then you can slide a cinder block down over each leg to sit on the 2x6. with a cinder block on each leg, that carport aint going anywhere. Or you can stack cinder blocks under each leg & just zip tie each 2x6 to the cinder block....works well...good luck
> View attachment 3385754



This is a brilliant idea for any carport JJ. Thanks for sharing man.  Gave me some ideas not related to growing. I do have carport grow envy though! 

Looking forward to seeing what you do this season.  take care


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Still waiting on that bag of Cherry Ripes Candies, great name Cali is.
> TMB-


TMB is......


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2015)

I love trimming not...hit the 3 kilo wet mark with all closely trimmed...I shall push on and finish...
oh just ate a cherry ripe for energy lol been going for 9 hrs


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I love trimming not...hit the 3 kilo wet mark with all closely trimmed...I shall push on and finish...
> oh just ate a cherry ripe for energy lol been going for 9 hrs


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


just jumped om to have a break for ten mins..on I go


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I love trimming not...hit the 3 kilo wet mark with all closely trimmed...I shall push on and finish...
> oh just ate a cherry ripe for energy lol been going for 9 hrs


I WISH I could get all my trimming done in a day or two.
O'Yea,...... Bitch, better have my Cherry Ripes!!!
 LOL
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I WISH I could get all my trimming done in a day or two.
> O'Yea,...... Bitch, better have my Cherry Ripes!!!
> LOL
> TMB-


get a machine..


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I WISH I could get all my trimming done in a day or two.
> O'Yea,...... Bitch, better have my Cherry Ripes!!!
> LOL
> TMB-


I have solved my hate for trimming. I have been turning it all into concentrates


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

757growin said:


> I have solved my hate for trimming. I have been turning it all into concentrates


we all need to get together and buy a CO2 machine. it's the cutting edge. $30,000 for a 'table top' model....


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we all need to get together and buy a CO2 machine. it's the cutting edge. $30,000 for a 'table top' model....


I actually send it to be processed. Making it is too much work also. Lols. I strictly grow it l, remove fan leaves and buck it from the stem. Then off to the processor. Pick up in a week a bunch of golden goodness!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I WISH I could get all my trimming done in a day or two.
> O'Yea,...... Bitch, better have my Cherry Ripes!!!
> LOL
> TMB-


My mistake came in at 2.5 kgs wet no more trimming to be done.Hardly any popcorn either.
If i buy this new place you shall see those yellow leaves next season !


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 3, 2015)

757growin said:


> I actually send it to be processed. Making it is too much work also. Lols. I strictly grow it l, remove fan leaves and buck it from the stem. Then off to the processor. Pick up in a week a bunch of golden goodness!


Now that is awesome!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 3, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> this is my favorite version of old man


Wish that was on a CD. What an awesome version! Thanks Bc


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That is the only thing that keeps me going sometimes...doing it for them


I was a medic from 73-77. Didn't go but we almost shipped out twice. Was in a MASH unit. Had many friends like you who came back with the same feelings. I think Mo said it best 'live the best life for them." I went to the wall in DC and WOW! A lot of powerful feelings coming through. The ones who didn't come back are the heros in my mind. Brave souls. GT


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> I was a medic from 73-77. Didn't go but we almost shipped out twice. Was in a MASH unit. Had many friends like you who came back with the same feelings. I think Mo said it best 'live the best life for them." I went to the wall in DC and WOW! A lot of powerful feelings coming through. The ones who didn't come back are the heros in my mind. Brave souls. GT


Thank you for serving brother. We walked the same path, just on a different day....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

This one's for you GT.....We're Warfighters


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> I don't talk about it much except at the BBQ's...





doublejj said:


> This one's for you GT.....We're Warfighters


Thanks JJ. Always! So much more support for our veterans nowadays than when we wore OD green. GT


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Thanks JJ. Always! So much more support for our veterans nowadays than when we wore OD green. GT


Much different now...for 30 years or so I never told anyone I was a Vietnam vet, I was ashamed. that's how we were greeted home: with shame. I had nothing OD left within 24 hrs after I discharged...I got rid of everything as soon as I could.
It was only after years of therapy that I started wearing a Vietnam Veteran hat.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Mali used to nibble on the leaves of my plants all the time.....


Animals know what the real deal is....Used to have a black mini schnauzer which would get as close to my face as he could once I had taken a rip on the pipe so he could basque in the smoke


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you both for your service. I was raised to always say thank you when I see a veteran. Im sorry that you guys haven't always gotten the support you deserve. The men and women who fought to defend this country are the true heroes


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Much different now...for 30 years of so I never told anyone I was a Vietnam vet, I was ashamed. that's how we were greeted home: with shame. I had nothing OD left within, 24 hrs after I discharged...I got rid of everything as soon as I could.
> It was only after years of therapy that I started wearing a Vietnam Veteran hat.


big hug from my wife
we both say a big thanks to you for being so brave!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Much different now...for 30 years or so I never told anyone I was a Vietnam vet, I was ashamed. that's how we were greeted home: with shame. I had nothing OD left within 24 hrs after I discharged...I got rid of everything as soon as I could.
> It was only after years of therapy that I started wearing a Vietnam Veteran hat.


I don't think I wore OD for 40 years and just got a shirt 5 years ago that said ARMY. People shake your hand and thank you for your service. I still remember the looks you would get when we flew home in uniform. <Shivers> Guess I take after my Mom who was a Navy nurse in WWII. I always thought she was the hero of the family, although my Dad served in Korea (Navy frogman, pre SEALS), and 2 tours in VN. Still remember my Mom saying " I was in the Big One while your father was in the Naval Academy." Always brings a smile to my face. She is in Section 60 with the Iraq soldiers. RIP Mom. Hope I get to meet you some time when I go to Sacto. GT


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2015)

So many stories that ppl dont know about unless the vets are feeling at peace enough or motivated to speak up..my pop use to love telling the story of the "fuzzy wuzzys" from ww2, the papau new guinea island natives who use to do so much to help the aussie army.
Never fighting unless no other option but always scouting or helping medics carry wounded soldiers etc miles at a time through swamps and jungle terrain never once complaining because they knew if the aussies and allies couldnt win they would be slaughtered by the Japanese


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 4, 2015)

And it finally starts 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2015)

*YES!*


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2015)

Nail it guys !! Really happy for yas


----------



## 757growin (Apr 4, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> And it finally starts
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hells yeah and got heavy equipment in already too! Congrats guys.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2015)

Finally!!!......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Finally!!!......


Haha brought it back!


----------



## adower (Apr 4, 2015)

Hell yeah!! Tear some stuff up with that heavy equipment!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2015)

adower said:


> Hell yeah!! Tear some stuff up with that heavy equipment!


I'm not sure how far they got today, but at least we got started....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2015)

they had a well driller out and found a good spot to drill a well...


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm not sure how far they got today, but at least we got started....


We got the spot for the well leveled out and a road blasted thru and a bunch of brush cleared out the excavator guy is coming back tomorrow to do more 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We got the spot for the well leveled out and a road blasted thru and a bunch of brush cleared out the excavator guy is coming back tomorrow to do more
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Easter egg hunt?...


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> they had a well driller out and found a good spot to drill a well...


Awesome progress guys. I hope you and the crew knock it out of the park this year.
I haven't established anything worth persuing myself, so I will enjoy watching your hardwork from the AC of my indoor grow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2015)

id like to render myself anonymous and come work for you


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2015)

right on! very happy for you JJ


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> right on! very happy for you JJ


Happy Easter fumble....


----------



## fumble (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter to you too JJ


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter guys
I got a few things done today myself.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

Me too!





Happy Easter!

Did you find any gold nuggets?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol none yet and I have strict orders that I can't be digging holes for gold on any spot the excavator has leveled out ( lol let's see how long that lasts )

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol none yet and I have strict orders that I can't be digging holes for gold on any spot the excavator has leveled out ( lol let's see how long that lasts )
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


lol ......


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

Hahahahaha!

Nice top hat!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2015)

Glorious California!......


----------



## wheezer (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter JJ and everybody! Glad to hear your making progress.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Glorious California!......


That is great. I must have missed that one in the years of westerns I have sat through.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is great. I must have missed that one in the years of westerns I have sat through.


"Paint Your Wagon"...one of the funniest movies you'll ever see...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> "Paint Your Wagon"...one of the funniest movies you'll ever see...


I just asked my wife if see had seen it and played it, and see said "YEP" Her dad is a western guy, so she has seen them all I think.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just asked my wife if see had seen it and played it, and see said "YEP" Her dad is a western guy, so she has seen them all I think.


----------



## fumble (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just asked my wife if see had seen it and played it, and see said "YEP" Her dad is a western guy, so she has seen them all I think.


lol...I remember watching that and damn near every thing else Clint Eastwood with my dad


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2015)

going up to take some pictures today.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good morning JJ! Hope y'all have a great week!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good morning JJ! Hope y'all have a great week!


It's gonna be a hella week. Can finally unleash the dogs. This is how the crew looked sitting around the Yurt last winter.......


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's gonna be a hella week. Can finally unleash the dogs. This is how the crew looked last winter.......


Dunno why but, I really like this bit. Hey jj what's that breathable uv cloth called? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't remember the name of the stuff woot. Do a search for Breathable Blackout Fabric, & you should find it...good luck


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2015)

http://foreverflowering.net/black-fabric/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> http://foreverflowering.net/black-fabric/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice! I know it is not as big as you guys but I am going to light dep half the back yard. Still it is more than I could have done in Louisiana.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's gonna be a hella week. Can finally unleash the dogs. This is how the crew looked sitting around the Yurt last winter.......


Calling for an inch of rain here tomorrow, how about you guys jj?
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2015)

It's gonna start tonight here and go all day tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should cover my girls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2015)

I just returned from the farm & I was so excited watching the excavator clearing brush I forgot to take pictures....
Things are moving right along now. We should be able to start working on the greenhouse by the end of the week...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Calling for an inch of rain here tomorrow, how about you guys jj?
> TMB-


we will keep moving dirt tomorrow until the rain forces us to stop...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2015)

Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked:


----------



## nuggs (Apr 6, 2015)

You guys got the Ok ? That's cool guy's ! Glad to read that you are digging ! Best of luck for you guy's !


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2015)

nuggs said:


> You guys got the Ok ? That's cool guy's ! Glad to read that you are digging ! Best of luck for you guy's !


Thanks nuggs, it's on now......"Out here in the fields"...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2015)

We will pick up the greenhouse on Thur...


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We will pick up the greenhouse on Thur...



Nice! Totally watching to see how its done.  Love your big garden man. I bet you all are just bouncing off the walls excited. I would be levitating I think.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, very excited. There is a lot going on right now.......finally


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

I hope to grow full-time as my job someday. I have a great regular job though so it will probably be my retirement job. (I plan to retire early if possible)


----------



## nuggs (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm portable with my welder if needed .


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I'm portable with my welder if needed .


Thanks bro.....I'm hoping all the delays won't keep us from the BBQ


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I hope to grow full-time as my job someday. I have a great regular job though so it will probably be my retirement job. (I plan to retire early if possible)


Good plan..that's what I'm doing, just supplementing my retirement....


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Good plan..that's what I'm doing, just supplementing my retirement....


^^^^ THis^^^^


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks bro.....I'm hoping all the delays won't keep us from the BBQ


Oh we are going to the bbq it's to much fun to miss

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh we are going to the bbq it's to much fun to miss
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2015)

Speaking of bbq I will have 1 purple cut of fireballs, 1 goji f2 (berry taste), and 2 of this swamp wrecked cut
I wish I could bring more but I am just now getting my plants back and am still getting back up and running. Y'all think there may be a cherry pie clone around? I would like to run it with the cut I got in SoCal. Also any one got a pic og jj's cp ran indoors?


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Speaking of bbq I will have 1 purple cut of fireballs, 1 goji f2 (berry taste), and 2 of this swamp wrecked cutView attachment 3390433
> I wish I could bring more but I am just now getting my plants back and am still getting back up and running. Y'all think there may be a cherry pie clone around? I would like to run it with the cut I got in SoCal. Also any one got a pic og jj's cp ran indoors?


I'll have a few extra CP's 
Here's mine at day 59...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks great, but yea the one I have is more og.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2015)

Pocket money is good


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked:


Awesome song Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Awesome song Ruby


Came across it with luck.never heard the band or name before


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2015)

Greenhouse pad......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2015)

30x60 Greenhouse kit......& Sage


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking great man. Beautiful spot.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2015)

Leveled & prepped well site....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2015)

Patrol vehicle......yes, the yellow light flashes...


----------



## 757growin (Apr 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 30x60 Greenhouse kit......& Sage
> View attachment 3392529


What kinda gh? You guys go forever flowering?


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 10, 2015)

757growin said:


> What kinda gh? You guys go forever flowering?


Its made by gro tek 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Looking great man. Beautiful spot.


it's a great spot GB..thanks goes to the crew


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 10, 2015)

Niiiiiice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2015)

Man looking great DJJ!


----------



## fumble (Apr 11, 2015)

This is so awesome to see it starting to unfold  Very happy for you JJ


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Leveled & prepped well site....
> View attachment 3392530


How much is the well gonna cost ya?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2015)

Nothing like getting straight to the point


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Awesome song Ruby


I had to watch several of their other videos.

I am reminded that, done right, a music video is still our own new "Art Form".

A very interesting band. Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I had to watch several of their other videos.
> 
> I am reminded that, done right, a music video is still our own new "Art Form".
> 
> ...


I came across that song by accident looking for something else at the time...im a metal head so its definitely different but its a band that does well without worrying about anything.
Just plug in and play and go where the song takes you..
With a nice joint its cool for me


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 11, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> How much is the well gonna cost ya?


We were quoted under 10 g but we all know how that goes 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Apr 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We were quoted under 10 g but we all know how that goes
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hella good deal. Round my parts figure 20k. My neighbors drill wells so if I ever need to go deeper hope they give the next door hook up!


----------



## adower (Apr 11, 2015)

30x60 green house! Thats a monster!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

adower said:


> 30x60 green house! Thats a monster!!


don't get them started!......I had to talk them down from a 90'...


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 11, 2015)

Tug of war time

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Apr 11, 2015)

You guys bring the yurt with ya/got a trailer up there yet? Sweet looking place! Can't wait to see you all up and running! Those dep plants have to be beasts by now


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> You guys bring the yurt with ya/got a trailer up there yet? Sweet looking place! Can't wait to see you all up and running! Those dep plants have to be beasts by now


No longer at the Yurt property....the crew have some temp digs until we can get things leveled out there. they are staying near by...yes the light dep plants are into the lights...


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> You guys bring the yurt with ya/got a trailer up there yet? Sweet looking place! Can't wait to see you all up and running! Those dep plants have to be beasts by now


The yurt belonged to the owners of the land we rented last year we rented a camper from one of our neighbors temporarily till we build a cabin. The plants make jjs house look like the jungle we should have the greenhouse up this week  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

I keep trying to talk them into living in a shipping container....but they are having none of it lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I keep trying to talk them into living in a shipping container....but they are having none of it


What is wrong with it? I lived in one in Kossavo and shit keeps you dry. Hell you can make them nice as hell, and me and the wife have looked in to it in case what ever farm we get has no house on it.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What is wrong with it? I lived in one in Kossavo and shit keeps you dry. Hell you can make them nice as hell, and me and the wife have looked in to it in case what ever farm we get has no house on it.


They want to build a cabin....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They want to build a cabin....


go small or pull the right permits . in my humble advice . 
the land i sold on bellsprings rd in mendo was raided 2 years after. cuz the cabin they built was not permitted... neighbors got pissed ect...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 11, 2015)

I couldn't even imagine how big those plants must be now... Any pic update ?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

Joedank said:


> go small or pull the right permits . in my humble advice .
> the land i sold on bellsprings rd in mendo was raided 2 years after. cuz the cabin they built was not permitted... neighbors got pissed ect...


Yeah, we already have a perk & mantel test & applied for a permitted well. They will file cabin plans with the county.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

Believe it or not there are 30 light dep plants in here. I now have them on 12/12 & they are starting to stretch.....I water by sound..


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

I have topped all those plants also.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Believe it or not there are 30 light dep plants in here. I now have them on 12/12 & they are starting to stretch.....I water by sound..
> View attachment 3393137


Damn! Look like Giants next to mine I am putting out Monday
 We have 9 autos I was gifted total going out to try and have a harvest as soon as we can. Not having a little bud around really sucks. We are starting the light dep plants when I get home next weekend.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

carport full of seedlings........the next episode....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> carport full of seedlings........the next episode....
> View attachment 3393155 View attachment 3393160View attachment 3393163


Will look like a jungle in there before long.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We were quoted under 10 g but we all know how that goes
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


That is cheap for a water well unless the first water is shallow.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> carport full of seedlings........the next episode....
> View attachment 3393155 View attachment 3393160View attachment 3393163


Hey JJ

Do you just cast the DE on the plants for bugs? How often and I am assuming not after they start stacking during flowering. Thanks GT


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hey JJ
> 
> Do you just cast the DE on the plants for bugs? How often and I am assuming not after they start stacking during flowering. Thanks GT


I bought a backpack duster for DE, however anything that will broadcast a fine dusting of powder should work....I will do it regularly to keep the mites at bay. I'm not sure how often, maybe every 2 weeks...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 12, 2015)

They look great!!! Are you planning on letting the seedlings go the full season?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> They look great!!! Are you planning on letting the seedlings go the full season?


yes...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Beast up!!!! Carport king!! I need to quit bullshitin and get one man.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 12, 2015)

JJ is the man, man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 12, 2015)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Beast up!!!! Carport king!! I need to quit bullshitin and get one man.


I hear all the cool kids, are getting them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

Cabin view.....


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice view from the cabin,doublejj.pretty soon it will be blocked by two 30x60s lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Nice view from the cabin,doublejj.pretty soon it will be blocked by two 30x60s lol


We have the greenhouse pad set a little lower to minimize the view from the road but I don't mind looking at a greenhouse for a view 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We have the greenhouse pad set a little lower to minimize the view from the road but I don't mind looking at a greenhouse for a view
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I wouldn't mind ether, but I here you on keeping a low profile. I can fit a 10 x 20 car port in the yard easy, but I get a lot of traffic that would see it. We are going to scog and light dep to keep them out of site.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We have the greenhouse pad set a little lower to minimize the view from the road but I don't mind looking at a greenhouse for a view
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Especially when it's full mid bloom


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 12, 2015)

@doublejj where's those Chernobyls


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah the greenhouse pad is a perfect spot......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> @doublejj where's those Chernobyls


Right there, can't you see them?...lol...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Right there, can't you see them?...lol...
> View attachment 3394038


Right side look like them to me


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right side look like them to me


They are buried back in there somewhere. the plants are all mixed up...


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 12, 2015)

Just sleeping in the sun 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Just sleeping in the sun
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


that's my sweety...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh snap, nice @doublejj !!! Cant wait to see the rotations


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Right there, can't you see them?...lol...
> View attachment 3394038


I though all those were cps .even more excited now


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> I though all those were cps .even more excited now


actually most of those are Double Dreams...


----------



## Six50 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking great JJ carport, gh property and indoor all look amazing! From your experience what strains do like best for outdoor and greenhouse?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Looking great JJ carport, gh property and indoor all look amazing! From your experience what strains do like best for outdoor and greenhouse?


Cherry Pie has been on the top of the list for a couple of seasons, however most strains will do well in a greenhouse. Mostly it's a matter of personal preference....good luck


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> actually most of those are Double Dreams...


I totally love double dream. One I'd my all time favorites.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I totally love double dream. One I'd my all time favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I will take a few cuts for the late season crop....


----------



## 757growin (Apr 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I will take a few cuts for the late season crop....


Hey jj talk dirty to me. How much soil you farmers bring into the farm to get things started? Thanks for sharing this guy's cause it really gets my adrenaline going when I see these pics. Awesome!


----------



## Six50 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks JJ were did you get your cp clone or seed from? An between blue dream and double dream what's the difference and your preference


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Thanks JJ were did you get your cp clone or seed from? An between blue dream and double dream what's the difference and your preference


CP is a bay area favorite clone only strain. I got this cut from a buddy in Santa Cruz, I'm pretty sure it's legit. I have never grown DD before, so I'll have to let you know...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hey jj talk dirty to me. How much soil you farmers bring into the farm to get things started? Thanks for sharing this guy's cause it really gets my adrenaline going when I see these pics. Awesome!


plans are still evolving, I'm not sure exactly how many plants we will have at each location. We have access to another grow site & I think we will have 30-36 at each. The other site has no greenhouse, so we will use smart pots. We have a pile of about 40yds of soil & we will add to it...


----------



## 757growin (Apr 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> plans are still evolving, I'm not sure exactly how many plants we will have at each location. We have access to another grow site & I think we will have 30-36 at each one. The other site has no greenhouse, so we will use smart pots. We have a pile of about 40yds of soil & we will add to it...


You guys are like dirt moving super hero's. I moved like 16yds and never want to do it again. So much respect for the kind of soil you guys haul around. No joke at all!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 14, 2015)

ok found the right thread now! Hopefully anyway. Looks like i got some serious catch up to do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yea you found it


----------



## Six50 (Apr 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> plans are still evolving, I'm not sure exactly how many plants we will have at each location. We have access to another grow site & I think we will have 30-36 at each. The other site has no greenhouse, so we will use smart pots. We have a pile of about 40yds of soil & we will add to it...


Thanks jam I'll be waiting to see how those do against regular blue dream, I need to get my hands on some cp I was just out in Santa Cruz yesterday lovely day and good weather


----------



## Six50 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol I meant JJ not jam lmao


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 15, 2015)

Double dream is a nice functioning high with a great smooth smoke and beautiful light green nuggets even outdoors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Thanks jam I'll be waiting to see how those do against regular blue dream, I need to get my hands on some cp I was just out in Santa Cruz yesterday lovely day and good weather


come to the BBQ on Sat....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> You guys are like dirt moving super hero's. I moved like 16yds and never want to do it again. So much respect for the kind of soil you guys haul around. No joke at all!


The crew are Beasts..


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

Just to make things interesting this season, I was gifted a few select seeds from a local grower. These are proprietary crosses bred specifically for this region. I cannot share the crosses or cuttings with others. These are MONSTER producers in this area. Since I cannot divulge the names, I have numbered them for our purposes. If you notice most of these are labeled #1-2-3-4....


----------



## Six50 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hopefully I can, I've wanted to go to one of your babas for a while, the pig roast looked really good but lately I've had a busy schedule if I don't make it hopefully I can meet someone on their way back? If any one could help that would be great


----------



## Joedank (Apr 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Just to make things interesting this season, I was gifted a few select seeds from a local grower. These are proprietary crosses bred specifically for this region. I cannot share the crosses or cuttings with others. These are MONSTER producers in this area. Since I cannot divulge the names, I have numbered them for our purposes. If you notice most of these are labeled #1-2-3-4....
> 
> View attachment 3396087


i am gonna guess they are the GDP X grape ape X BUBBA mixes that i got 10lbs off of .
starts were 45$ a peice and old macs (now dead i think waaaaaa)
they held there seeds real close.. cant wait to see the flower structure


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't give out cuts or even their names?... 
Right on. Gotta love strain hording.
Still wish the best on whatever they do for ya.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Can't give out cuts or even their names?...
> Right on. Gotta love strain hording.
> Still wish the best on whatever they do for ya.


might be a upcoming release that HINGES on JJ's plants


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Can't give out cuts or even their names?...
> Right on. Gotta love strain hording.
> Still wish the best on whatever they do for ya.


Apparently these guy's have done 100's of crosses to get these...it was the only restriction they gave me...


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Can't give out cuts or even their names?...
> Right on. Gotta love strain hording.
> Still wish the best on whatever they do for ya.


Big test run for someone before going public? I know that I was gifted some beans with the agreement that I wouldn't post pack art.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Big test run for someone before going public? I know that I was gifted some beans with the agreement that I wouldn't post pack art.


I cannot say...even if in fact this was true.....


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2015)

So are you running/testing gear for them? Hope your not to financially involved with the testing if it doesn't work... but if it does awsome! Maybe someday we can be blessed with this top secret. Are they getting patents (Proprietary strains)? Your kicking some serious butt jj! Don't forget to take a break.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

I believe if (a Big IF) they are released, it would be clone only ....


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah the secrecy! Love the suspense.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ah the secrecy! Love the suspense.


I can't stand it! Lols


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 15, 2015)

Sage turns 1 year old today 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sage turns 1 year old today
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



You bringing Sage to the BBQ PC?
Plans are to bring Marley with us this weekend. Marley turned 1 in February. They'll be like two kids at play time in a park.
TMB-


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I believe if (a Big IF) they are released, it would be clone only ....


Oh doublejj,why is always clone only,lol.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You bringing Sage to the BBQ PC?
> Plans are to bring Marley with us this weekend. Marley turned 1 in February. They'll be like two kids at play time in a park.
> TMB-
> 
> ...


Yep I will bring her she is very well mannered but she gets a little loud when she is playing 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You bringing Sage to the BBQ PC?
> Plans are to bring Marley with us this weekend. Marley turned 1 in February. They'll be like two kids at play time in a park.
> TMB-
> 
> ...


That Scrog looks awesome! Pups too.. any pics of the spring dep?


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yep I will bring her she is very well mannered but she gets a little loud when she is playing
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Wish I could say the same for Marley. She's being trained by me now, but very hard headed. I've never had a dog so physical, she "single hops" into my Toyota Tacoma's window no problem. I took her over to play with my sisters Pit, we heard a noise out back after a few minutes of arriving and Marley is standing on her 6' wooden fence (the cross 2" x 4"s). This dog is nuts when it comes to tennis balls, she don't want to give them up. She's a fun dog and we love her to death, defiantly spoiled rotten she is.
See you there,
TMB-


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy burthday Sage


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

I just couldn't stay away today.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

"Follow the yellow"...well this is the new road out anyway.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

the view....


----------



## fumble (Apr 15, 2015)

It certainly is a beautiful property JJ  Doing big things


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking like big dreams becoming reality. Color me jealous.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks guy's the work is just beginning..you never know where a road may take you


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2015)

I see wood for the December BBQ!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 16, 2015)

If I were to have plants there I would only come out for supplies!


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 16, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> If I were to have plants there I would only come out for supplies!


That's the way I live 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> If I were to have plants there I would only come out for supplies!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2015)

"Shot a coat of primer & then looked inside"....lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> That's the way I live
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


No 2 on the harvest cd


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2015)

Somebody....(named JJ) just scored tickets for the crew for the Grateful Dead concerts in June in NorCal.....for both nights!!.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Somebody....(named JJ) just scored tickets for the crew for the Grateful Dead concerts in June in NorCal.....for both nights!!.....
> 
> Who's your buddy?...


ME!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> ME!


I bought them for the crew....you will have to talk to them....
I just hope I get a t shirt...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I bought them for the crew....you will have to talk to them....
> I just hope I get a t shirt...


Nah, it was a brain fart.... I don't have any mushrooms.

If Gilt works, I think they owe you two shirts!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Nah, it was a brain fart.... I don't have any mushrooms.
> 
> If Gilt works, I think they owe you two shirts!!


These guy's work their ass off, they deserve it...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2015)

I can see a Grateful Dead sticker on the Farm cart soon....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I can see a Grateful Dead sticker on the Farm cart soon....
> View attachment 3398015


last shows ever at that venu .... sad .... bobby aint doing so good....
i hope they know what a amazing gift that is super thoughtful.... 
@partlycloudy have a blast and dance your ass off !!! i might be there next to ya smoking a phatty of haze


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 17, 2015)

I cant wait for you to get your GH setup, so I can see how to run one


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

Mission Accomplished!....first plants on the new farm today. U-Haul to the rescue. Just in time for 4/20...
Delivered the light dep plants today, we will put them under carports until the greenhouse is finished.......


----------



## fumble (Apr 19, 2015)

right on JJ! That's awesome  They are going to love their new home


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

Greenhouse pad with gravel.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 19, 2015)

They are looking much better after a drink JJ 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

greenhouse pad with gravel & dogs....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> They are looking much better after a drink JJ
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


awesome....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

PC there is a good chance of rain coming up in the next week. Might be able to burn brush piles...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

Diesel....


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC there is a good chance of rain coming up in the next week. Might be able to burn brush piles...


We have been keeping a eye on the weather hopefully Tuesday

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

Me & Sage, cooling off in the shade, watching all the work going on.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2015)

Found this and other rusty car parts while clearing brush.........anybody care to take a guess at what year of Buick this was?..... there's not much left of it now lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2015)

Get a tree grinder and make the brush into mulch.

Did you run any drain systems around the GH?


----------



## unspecified (Apr 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3396484


Beautiful property! I need me one of those tractors!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like things are coming right along for you folks, congratulations. 

Hope you all have a great season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Me & Sage, cooling off in the shade, watching all the work going on.....
> View attachment 3399686


Hello sage & diesel..im growing up quick woof woof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2015)

Cali is getting big!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get a tree grinder and make the brush into mulch.
> 
> Did you run any drain systems around the GH?


With proper grade we shouldn't need a drain. if we don't get any more rain so we can burn, we will have to rent a chipper....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Found this and other rusty car parts while clearing brush.........anybody care to take a guess at what year of Buick this was?..... there's not much left of it now lol
> View attachment 3399709
> View attachment 3399711




1956!!!  


Love the progress.

Heres my 55 ford, Great Grandpa bought in 55 off fairlane ford in NM, then given to my Grandma, then my Uncle, then given to me and been garaged since just waiting.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get a tree grinder and make the brush into mulch.
> 
> Did you run any drain systems around the GH?


We put a good down hill pitch on the green house pad and used 1 1/2 wash stone on it to bring the lower side up to level (it don't hardly rain here during grow season)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking great jj !!! Are those plants going under a light or are you flowering those right now ??


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Mission Accomplished!....first plants on the new farm today. U-Haul to the rescue. Just in time for 4/20...
> Delivered the light dep plants today, we will put them under carports until the greenhouse is finished.......
> View attachment 3399657


Oops never mind ... Here's my answer ^^


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Beautiful property! I need me one of those tractors!


We just found out one of our neighbors has a Bobcat with hydraulic issues. We are free to use it if we get it fixed..........


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

175gl temp water supply....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We just found out one of our neighbors has a Bobcat with hydraulic issues. We are free to use it if we get it fixed..........


Cheap or over heated hoses will come apart on the inside and travel to the spool causing all sorts of problems. Thats assuming it maintains pressure when running. 
I'm not calling your neighbor cheap, It's just most of my customers are.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 20, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Cheap or over heated hoses will come apart on the inside and travel to the spool causing all sorts of problems. Thats assuming it maintains pressure when running.
> I'm not calling your neighbor cheap, It's just most of my customers are.


They changed some hoses on it and now it don't turn we are thinking some hoses got switchedme and my buddy both have worked on skidsteers before I'm pretty sure we can get it gong right again 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

Got the backpack duster working today....Everything got a good dusting with DE...including the chickens lol
This thing is awesome.It makes such a smoke cloud, I was afraid the neighbors might call the fire dept..
PC, I'll bring it up this week, I know you will really appreciate this tool!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 20, 2015)

D.E. Also stands for Dust Everything! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

Who's next?....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2015)

looks awsome!!
if you got the time a rain capture gutter system on your ghouse(youtube) or taking down the plastic in the winter might be the call 
gravel or no i have seen a 20 ft span excavate its own holes and try to fly away ( i know you got it just trying to help


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

Round #2 seedlings outside...a little dusty but none the worse for wear......
 

Clones indoors on 18/6.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2015)

Loving it JJ. I like your carport greenhouse outback. Looks like you are in full swing.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Round #2 seedlings outside...a little dusty but none the worse for wear......
> View attachment 3400437 View attachment 3400438
> 
> Clones indoors on 18/6.....
> ...



Your killing it with t5s, gotta love them.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks awsome!!
> if you got the time a rain capture gutter system on your ghouse(youtube) or taking down the plastic in the winter might be the call
> gravel or no i have seen a 20 ft span excavate its own holes and try to fly away ( i know you got it just trying to help


Lots of concrete for the ground posts and a few retaining walls are definitely needed and some drain tile between the hill and the green house also

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lots of concrete for the ground posts and a few retaining walls are definitely needed and some drain tile between the hill and the green house also
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


like where your head is at ... drain tile . couple of 3 bag ground posts and you wont look out on a RAINY day and say "I WISH" , ect ...love watching what some blood sweat and $$$ will produce


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

More Bobcat repair stories and pics!!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> More Bobcat repair stories and pics!!!


I'll get some pics of the bobcat soon. We have kind of a 3 horse parley going. We have the greenhouse sitting on the trailer we need to use to retrieve the bobcat, & we need the bobcat to finish the greenhouse pad so we can unload the trailer......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

Flocked!....the DE make the plants look flocked like Christmas trees...lol


----------



## nuggs (Apr 21, 2015)

looks like it works well. guess I need to get one.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

nuggs said:


> looks like it works well. guess I need to get one.


They work good wet or dry....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like one of my projects!


----------



## nuggs (Apr 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They work good wet or dry....


I like the way it looks. that'll get em JJ.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 21, 2015)

So no adverse plant reactions? And thoughts on reduction of light absorbtion? I'm very interested in how the DE flocking turns out!

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> So no adverse plant reactions? And thoughts on reduction of light absorbtion? I'm very interested in how the DE flocking turns out!
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


I'll rinse it off with fresh water tomorrow.....there will be nothing left... the bugs will not survive 24hrs in DE.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

These are seedlings dusted with DE yesterday & washed with fresh water today, and they look great.....
No bugs, no residue, no chemicals.....


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I'm always looking for non toxic things to add in the IPM rotation.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm thinking of adding DE to my coco mix indoors too. A mixed in mechanical bug killer. Only thing I have heard of so far is that plants will uptake some of the silica... Not a bad thing...

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm always looking for non toxic things to add in the IPM rotation.
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


This should keep most bugs away until flowering starts.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

I cannot see how mites could escape DE....


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 21, 2015)

Badass. I need to get an atomizer myself.

What are you using again, a wet/dry gas blower?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> Badass. I need to get an atomizer myself.
> 
> What are you using again, a wet/dry gas blower?


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> like where your head is at ... drain tile . couple of 3 bag ground posts and you wont look out on a RAINY day and say "I WISH" , ect ...love watching what some blood sweat and $$$ will produce


14 bags on each corner post the remaining ground posts will get a few bags each

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll get some pics of the bobcat soon. We have kind of a 3 horse parley going. We have the greenhouse sitting on the trailer we need to use to retrieve the bobcat, & we need the bobcat to finish the greenhouse pad so we can unload the trailer......


Trailer is emptied bobcat is here corner posts are up and no pics of the bobcat cause it's not ours 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> 14 bags on each corner post the remaining ground posts will get a few bags each
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


dude ! awsome! RESPECT . it only takes 3 to fill a 8" saunna tube 4ft down . sounds like your gonna have a great year . hard work pays off respect.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude ! awsome! RESPECT . it only takes 3 to fill a 8" saunna tube 4ft down . sounds like your gonna have a great year . hard work pays off respect.


Our corner post holes are 18 wide and 39 deep solid concrete 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Trailer is emptied bobcat is here corner posts are up and no pics of the bobcat cause it's not ours
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Thinga are moving really fast out there now, you guys are kicking ass. thats alot of hard work. good job!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 21, 2015)

amazing! This is shaping up to such a motivator! I NEED to get n outdoor season going!!! Hopefully one day your thread will be my blueprints


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool cool. 

Btw, yall are killing it. Def. a motivator. :applause:


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> Btw, yall are killing it. Def. a motivator. :applause:



@doublejj I hope to someday be as efficient as you!!!! In the words of my mexican co-worker "mala influencia!!!" lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks guy's it's exciting to watch it all coming together.....


----------



## sierrasensi (Apr 22, 2015)

I just found your threads, and realized you are real close to me. Im stoked you have a journal for this year as well. Itll be fun to watch your garden grow in comparison to mine. I hope to keep in touch and share ideas.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2015)

yea its exciting for us, I can only imagine what its like for you seeing it unfold first hand and the hopes and worries involved. 

Huge ass salute.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Find any gold yet? Did you run any dirt from the post holes?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

JJ man I love we got a chance to talk before the BBQ. I think we will be going with a carport and after talking with some of the other long time guys I am going to max out the yard. As of July it is not only legal here but the local jurisdictions can not impede me with any regulations except local tax on the sale. My license for rec will go in in July and I want as much of my start up money to be my own. I am looking at doing a second farm with a friend next year and was wondering what think about that? Almost finished leveling the yard.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Find any gold yet? Did you run any dirt from the post holes?


I ran a few 5 gallon buckets from the perk test holes only a few small flakes as soon as things relax a little I will be checking the place with the metal detector I just had to buy this last winter 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 22, 2015)

All the ground posts are in tomorrow the green house frame goes up and the pivot arms get set in crete all I gotta say is Damn it's a pain to deal with rocks and clay 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> All the ground posts are in tomorrow the green house frame goes up and the pivot arms get set in crete all I gotta say is Damn it's a pain to deal with rocks and clay
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


You should try dealing with the Banks these days!


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You should try dealing with the Banks these days!


I think I'd rather dig holes lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 23, 2015)

Dig holes ...for the banks if they dont come to the party.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2015)

It won't take long now

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It won't take long now
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


 Hell yeah. That's a beautiful layout.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 23, 2015)

Pulling my hater hat down tight!  That's going to be a great place in a couple of days!


----------



## nuggs (Apr 23, 2015)

looks really good . Man you guy's are busten ass on it.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey JJ, 

I tried hunting for it, but didn't see it anywhere. How much is the 60x90 greenhouse setting you back $ wize? Did you buy a kit or a design your own? Thanks for your time!

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2015)

A few more pieces of metal and we are ready for the cover

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol forgot the pic

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2015)

Rain coming on Friday PC....


----------



## 757growin (Apr 23, 2015)

You guys for hire in the off season? I would hire you guys in a minute with the quality and speed of your work! Probably couldn't afford ya though. Don't know how you have the energy to post


----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol forgot the pic
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


pimpy! thats awsome!


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 23, 2015)

greenhouse envy is developing, lol.
Kick ass work, loving the updates.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> You guys for hire in the off season? I would hire you guys in a minute with the quality and speed of your work! Probably couldn't afford ya though. Don't know how you have the energy to post


Hell yea we are 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2015)

Ready for a cover 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Rain coming on Friday PC....


We need it I have a few piles to burn yet 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We need it I have a few piles to burn yet
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Rain will help pack the roads down too....you guy's are killing it up there..


----------



## fumble (Apr 23, 2015)

Boy I'll say! Looking great PC  You guys are hauling ass up there.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 23, 2015)

inspiring so many people yet again double JJ. Got a case of greenhouse dreams myself


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> inspiring so many people yet again double JJ. Got a case of greenhouse dreams myself


Thanks papa, best of luck to you my brother. My partner bought the greenhouse as a kit & I don't know what it cost. I'll ask PC to chime in on ease of construction & such....but it looks like it went together without too many glitches ...


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks papa, best of luck to you my brother. My partner bought the greenhouse as a kit & I don't know what it cost. I'll ask PC to chime in on ease of construction & such....but it looks like it went together without too many glitches ...


30x60 greenhouse with roll up sides and a blackout cover was around 6 thousand the pivot arms are 1400.00 plus concrete. The hardest part is setting all the ground posts that took us a full day. The main structure took most of the day yesterday it's just like the old erector sets we had growing up. We were hoping to put the cover on today but it's a bit windy up here 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey JJ,
> 
> I tried hunting for it, but didn't see it anywhere. How much is the 60x90 greenhouse setting you back $ wize? Did you buy a kit or a design your own? Thanks for your time!
> 
> ...


Gro-teck in Penn valley is where we got ours it comes as a kit and not sure if the do a 60x90 but it don't hurt to ask

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 24, 2015)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 24, 2015)

Jj brought the dogs a smart pot to chill out in 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> 30x60 greenhouse with roll up sides and a blackout cover was around 6 thousand the pivot arms are 1400.00 plus concrete. The hardest part is setting all the ground posts that took us a full day. The main structure took most of the day yesterday it's just like the old erector sets we had growing up. We were hoping to put the cover on today but it's a bit windy up here
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I know what you mean. It took a whole day to set the posts in my 20 x 30 greenhouse. Gotta make sure those posts are straight. You guys are doing awesome work up there. GT


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 24, 2015)

When I put up my homade greenhouse. I set a 64ft level string line and drove 2ft (some longer) 2+4 pointed stakes flush to the string line 4ft on center. Measured over 24ft squared it, set another string line and did the same again. Then screwed my bottom plate across those stakes.

We get some serious wind up here and she hasn't set sail yet. 

Seriously considering digging 3 holes down each side for some 8" sauna tubes and making up some attachment brackets. Before my luck runs out..!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2015)

Continuing make progress....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2015)

I put together this greenhouse the other day after a nice joint...goddam thing took me a while 30 mins to do and that was with my 2 sons helping....
Dont ask me the measurements its to big for me to do


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2015)

Jj im an expert in constructing greenhouses as you can see my friend ...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3403522 I put together this greenhouse the other day after a nice joint...goddam thing took me a while 30 mins to do and that was with my 2 sons helping....
> Dont ask me the measurements its to big for me to do


sweet!....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Find the dog & the greenhouse for bonus points.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Temporary light dep carports.....soon they will go into the greenhouse....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

full season seedlings took the DE dust bath in stride & never missed a beat. I washed them off the next day & they are looking good.
Some of these seeds popped the last week of March & the others 1st week of April..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

They are looking strong and healthy. I left mine out last night and they took the cool temps well.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey PC, I'm looking at this to haul plants with, rather than renting a U-Haul every time....what do you think PC could you guy's keep something like this running?...http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4992833182.html


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Are you going to use raised beds in the GH again?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are you going to use raised beds in the GH again?


no, we will use smart pots...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Will you eventually have a heated cement pad in the GH?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Will you eventually have a heated cement pad in the GH?


no, not necessary, since I do all the seed starting & vegging young plants. The greenhouse is mostly for flowering...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

You won't be moving the entire operation to the ranch?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You won't be moving the entire operation to the ranch?


No. we would have too many plants on site at one time. Plus there's no power up there....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

OK - I thought it was going to be a huge complex of multiple GHs with a Lodge and dog Motel.









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - I thought it was going to be a huge complex of multiple GHs with a Lodge and dog Motel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stay tuned....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Lone Oak Farms?......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2015)

Lone Oak Retreat .....


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 25, 2015)

Coming along very nice doublejj and pc.gonna be a great farm


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 26, 2015)

Well we played in the clay and mud yesterday and managed to burn 99% of the brush as soon as the wind does down here we are gonna stretch the green house cover  Sage loves the mud 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Well we played in the clay and mud yesterday and managed to burn 99% of the brush as soon as the wind does down here we are gonna stretch the green house cover  Sage loves the mud
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome! that's great to have all that gone........did you move the plants?


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Awesome! that's great to have all that gone........did you move the plants?


Yep we set them in the green house frame with the carports 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yep we set them in the green house frame with the carports
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I'm sure the boss must have smiled to see the first plants in the greenhouse..


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Well we played in the clay and mud yesterday and managed to burn 99% of the brush as soon as the wind does down here we are gonna stretch the green house cover  Sage loves the mud
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Apr 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


bahaha good timing JJ, last night my sister asked me if i started my plants yet, and i said oh yeah "gotta get it in the ground 'for the rain comes down." I said the same to my wife in february when she was wondering why i need to go buy seed houses and soil.


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3404152


Wow! Nice JJ! Ive been looking at greenhouses for my new property And might have to copy you. The price PC posted will be in my budget for next season, depending on cost to flatten my area. Its nice being out of the city and having a couple acres though!
Free fertilizer and free yard trimming. The dark one is named Al the light one is named Paca. They were 100 each.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Wow! Nice JJ! Ive been looking at greenhouses for my new property And might have to copy you. The price PC posted will be in my budget for next season, depending on cost to flatten my area. Its nice being out of the city and having a couple acres though!
> Free fertilizer and free yard trimming. The dark one is named Al the light one is named Paca. They were 100 each.View attachment 3405849View attachment 3405853


cool, they look sweet. Are they friendly?..can you pet them?...really cool


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> cool, they look sweet. Are they friendly?..can you pet them?...really cool


They run away from you at first but warm up after you hand feed them alfalfa. Then you can pet them! They are just like mini lamas. The worst they do is spit, i dont think its that bad but then again they've only spit on my wife and dogs...


----------



## TWS (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2015)

unspecified said:


> They run away from you at first but warm up after you hand feed them alfalfa. Then you can pet them! They are just like mini lamas. The worst they do is spit, i dont think its that bad but then again they've only spit on my wife and dogs...


Sneeze spit is the worst lol.
My friend used to have a family of them then got rid of them cos he didnt like the look of the bro hitting the sis up...


----------



## TWS (Apr 28, 2015)

you never told us you were from Virginia ?


----------



## unspecified (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey JJ I stopped by to ask for directions, I was looking for your thread from last season.... then after I had already typed the first couple words I remembered seeing it in your signature... So I guess I'm pretty stoned, but figured I'd still leave a message...


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 29, 2015)

The start of the well 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2015)

Greenhouse covered.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well going in and greenhouse getting done shit boys y'all are about to be in business


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2015)

The greenhouse makes those carports look small....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The greenhouse makes those carports look small....


Yea but my back yard is going to make a carport look HUGE


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2015)

This goes out to the crew. Just stop for to a moment guys, & take a breath & appreciate all your hard labor because...."These *ARE* the good ol days"..


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2015)

Tesla car battery technology for solar homes!...This is it! Show this to the boss PC. This is what I was telling him about.....
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/04/29/tesla-is-set-to-announce-a-home-battery-tomorrow-ars-will-be-there/


----------



## Six50 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey jj wat kind of clear vinyl should I use for my gh


----------



## Six50 (Apr 29, 2015)

An could you help with pot size to yield ratio. I'm trying to get a lb+ on each plant an in don't want to overdue it on the pot size cuz I have limited space


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Tesla car battery technology for solar homes!...This is it! Show this to the boss PC. This is what I was telling him about.....
> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/04/29/tesla-is-set-to-announce-a-home-battery-tomorrow-ars-will-be-there/


I was wondering how you folks were going to power that drilled well with no power up there..
I take it your going to be using a dc pump?
Or does it have positive presure, that pushes the water to the surface naturally?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I was wondering how you folks were going to power that drilled well with no power up there..
> I take it your going to be using a dc pump?
> Or does it have positive presure, that pushes the water to the surface naturally?


we will run a gen until we can get solar installed


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Hey jj wat kind of clear vinyl should I use for my gh


buy actual greenhouse film if you can afford it. If you can't, cheap-0 6mil plastic from Home Depot will work for one season...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2015)

Six50 said:


> An could you help with pot size to yield ratio. I'm trying to get a lb+ on each plant an in don't want to overdue it on the pot size cuz I have limited space


the smallest pot I usually recommend is 100gl smart pot..but bigger is better


----------



## unspecified (Apr 30, 2015)

Six50 said:


> An could you help with pot size to yield ratio. I'm trying to get a lb+ on each plant an in don't want to overdue it on the pot size cuz I have limited space





doublejj said:


> the smallest pot I usually recommend is 100gl smart pot..but bigger is better


JJ is 99.999% right on the pot size... You can get 1lb plants in 30 gallon pots but if you're growing plants that big, you might as well go 100gal and get multiple lbs per plant. I used a couple 30 gallon pots last year and got over a lb per plant but the same plants in 100gal pots gave about 4lbs. 
No more 30 gallon pots for me, I gave them all to a friend... waste of money...


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> JJ is 99.999% right on the pot size... You can get 1lb plants in 30 gallon pots but if you're growing plants that big, you might as well go 100gal and get multiple lbs per plant. I used a couple 30 gallon pots last year and got over a lb per plant but the same plants in 100gal pots gave about 4lbs.
> No more 30 gallon pots for me, I gave them all to a friend... waste of money...


I grew in 100 and 150 gallon Smart Pots last year. This year I bought 6 - 200 gallon pots from JJ and stepping up my game. I pulled good weight off those 100's and 150's, curious about the 200's this year. Had 8 plants in the garden last year, going with 6 this year and hoping to pull the same weight as last year. Seeds were started 10 days earlier this year, bigger pots, and some high yielding strains should get me close (Orange O.G. X SR-71 and Grand Master).
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2015)

we are gonna run 150's in the greenhouse...


----------



## unspecified (Apr 30, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I grew in 100 and 150 gallon Smart Pots last year. This year I bought 6 - 200 gallon pots from JJ and stepping up my game. I pulled good weight off those 100's and 150's, curious about the 200's this year. Had 8 plants in the garden last year, going with 6 this year and hoping to pull the same weight as last year. Seeds were started 10 days earlier this year, bigger pots, and some high yielding strains should get me close (Orange O.G. X SR-71 and Grand Master).
> TMB-


I'm cutting back numbers and going with larger pots as well. Instead of 32 in 30 gallons like last year, just 18 in 100gals.


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 30, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I was wondering how you folks were going to power that drilled well with no power up there..
> I take it your going to be using a dc pump?
> Or does it have positive presure, that pushes the water to the surface naturally?


We are putting in a ac dc pump. Runs off solar direct or of a geneator

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Apr 30, 2015)

ahem...I pulled a pound out of my 15 gallon my first grow  But yes, bigger pot = bigger pot


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 30, 2015)

fumble said:


> ahem...I pulled a pound out of my 15 gallon my first grow  But yes, bigger pot = bigger pot


I also got a pound out of a 15g last year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Apr 30, 2015)

Just lounging in the shade

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 30, 2015)

That's a good idea to go with an ac- dc pump. Those deep well pumps are spendy but your going to need the lift of a good pump.
I was just curious cause you were saying an artesian well. Which means you'd have to hit a positive pressure vain of water. To be true artesian. 
Our dug well is 360 ft up the mountain, so no pump needed and we still have plenty of pressure on the 3rd floor of the house.

Looks like things are coming right along. Hope you guys have the best season ever..!!


----------



## unspecified (Apr 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Just lounging in the shade
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Gotta get yourself some comfortable shade as well. I lay in my Hennessy Hammock all day listening to music and watching the plants. Keeps me from running the ac in my house. Keeps bugs and rain out.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

man, ccant come to this thread without getting positive vibes and day dreams.

Thanks for the inspiration gents.

Here is a little contribution, hope you don't mind me posting this here, just wanted to show what I got going on, here are some shots...here is some jd shorts cut Super silver haze x bohdis jabbas stash and some breeders boutique DOG x honeybee bred by dr.d81

SSH x JB #5 buds 


dog x hb

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## nuggs (Apr 30, 2015)

that looks tasty.! I've got 3 dog females to grow outside. I hope it looks as good as your cross. good job !


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2015)

It


----------



## Six50 (Apr 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> the smallest pot I usually recommend is 100gl smart pot..but bigger is better


Thanks everyone the feed back really helps. I don't have that much height space because I don't want it to be to obvious to the neighbors, I'm proudly going with a 7-9 ft tall greenhouse. I'm going for really fat short plants and I'm only doing about 4-6 main plants and I want 1 mayb 2 lbs a plant so I'm a little iffy on the pot size I was thinking about 25 gallon or 30-35. And what greenhouse film do you recommend


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2015)

fumble said:


> ahem...I pulled a pound out of my 15 gallon my first grow  But yes, bigger pot = bigger pot


I got 5 ounces lol...but that's due to the growing lanky ability of the strawberry blue from w.o.s...im sure a better strain would have yielded double


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2015)

Why don't you just put them in the ground?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Why don't you just put them in the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he did state space requirements lol


----------



## Six50 (May 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Why don't you just put them in the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of putting a couple in the ground but Idk how far I can dig down before I hit a pipe or what not since it's right against the house in a residential area


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Why don't you just put them in the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing raised rings with wire and landscape cloth about 12in high and dug down as far as I can. The dirt in my yard is fantastic!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am doing raised rings with wire and landscape cloth about 12in high and dug down as far as I can. The dirt in my yard is fantastic!


then you need to grow a Mohican special


----------



## unspecified (May 1, 2015)

Keeping watch while dad sleeps in.

I get better reception in my hammock in the middle of my yard better than my house and its more comfortable than my bed... i have a nice house that i dont use all because of a hammock.


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2015)

Sorry guy's, we have been dealing with a lot of behind the scenes stuff & I know I haven't posted much. Things are still moving along & I will post some good updates soon..hang in there


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

awww the suspense!


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2015)

seedlings are doing well.....


----------



## nuggs (May 1, 2015)

oh hell yeah ! they like the DE


----------



## angryblackman (May 1, 2015)

Ugh!!! I can't stand seeing everyone prepping and I am sitting here on my computer..... LOL


----------



## nuggs (May 1, 2015)

you and me too my friend.! I been ready for awhile. I'm watering my starts 4 times a day in the heat. They need space to grow so the roots don't brown out.


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh!!! I can't stand seeing everyone prepping and I am sitting here on my computer..... LOL


yea same here man! I need to get back into outdoor!!!!!!

those seedlings looking awesome! they are going to be taking off now under all the cali sunshine!


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2015)

I started turning the dirt so I can get some plants going. I have a ton of seeds I need to harvest. Happily they just get better the longer they dry


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> buy actual greenhouse film if you can afford it. If you can't, cheap-0 6mil plastic from Home Depot will work for one season...


What percent shade is that film? Is it to shield the plants from view? Thanks GT


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2015)

Gday from oz my friends 

Smoking fresh cured harvest and these fishing trips make me


----------



## fumble (May 2, 2015)

that is awesome Ruby! Great way to spend the day


----------



## doublejj (May 2, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> What percent shade is that film? Is it to shield the plants from view? Thanks GT


IDK what % it is & yes it's mostly for privacy...
And I agree with fumble, hella way to spend the day Ruby!


----------



## doublejj (May 2, 2015)

some of the early sprouted ones should be showing sex soon....


----------



## nuggs (May 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> some of the early sprouted ones should be showing sex soon....
> View attachment 3409454


Those are beauty's JJ


----------



## papapayne (May 2, 2015)

man those are looking so happy!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> some of the early sprouted ones should be showing sex soon....
> View attachment 3409454


Nice lokin babys djj.
Can you give me a link to the greenhouse skin or was it part of the kit? Reason I am asking is because my poly carbonate panels on my greenhouse are 50% shade and the plants seem to stretch a bit in veg when grown in the GH. Thanks


----------



## doublejj (May 2, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Nice lokin babys djj.
> Can you give me a link to the greenhouse skin or was it part of the kit? Reason I am asking is because my poly carbonate panels on my greenhouse are 50% shade and the plants seem to stretch a bit in veg when grown in the GH. Thanks


..........http://www.costlesstarpsstore.com/Greenhouse-tarps-and-kits-s/103.htm


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2015)

looking at that store if mj becomes legal in Australia looks like there is plenty of business opportunitys for ppl like myself


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ..........http://www.costlesstarpsstore.com/Greenhouse-tarps-and-kits-s/103.htm


Says the white mesh is 73% shade.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 3, 2015)

another powerhouse year for you, JJ. Congrats!!


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

.......


----------



## fumble (May 3, 2015)

High JJ  Hope you are having a good Sunday


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2015)

How do you clean smart pots ? I used 2 gallon smart pots in my flood buckets to keep the perlite out of my system and the pots are full of roots. I turned them inside out and letting them fully dry hoping that it will be easier to rub or pick the roots out ?


----------



## mwooten102 (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> How do you clean smart pots ? I used 2 gallon smart pots in my flood buckets to keep the perlite out of my system and the pots are full of roots. I turned them inside out and letting them fully dry hoping that it will be easier to rub or pick the roots out ?


I just soak them and scrub them with a brush like Cinderella. Though since I'm putting worms in the pots I left some for worm food.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

Hope you are having a good Sunday[/QUOTE]
Thanks fumble good morning to you. Sunday morning sunrise...


----------



## Garden Boss (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> How do you clean smart pots ? I used 2 gallon smart pots in my flood buckets to keep the perlite out of my system and the pots are full of roots. I turned them inside out and letting them fully dry hoping that it will be easier to rub or pick the roots out ?


Pressure washer, drape them over a post then blast em.
@Dyna808 has a clean deck thead in tnt that actually gave me the idea.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 3, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Pressure washer, drape them over a post then blast em.
> @Dyna808 has a clean deck thead in tnt that actually gave me the idea.


Lol my first year I drug them down to the laundromat and washed them with no soap lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna808 (May 3, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Pressure washer, drape them over a post then blast em.
> @Dyna808 has a clean deck thead in tnt that actually gave me the idea.


It's under my dyna ryda account, incase you wanna look it up. Works perfect, they come out like new.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 3, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> It's under my dyna ryda account, incase you wanna look it up. Works perfect, they come out like new.


I was gonna ask if you were dyna ryda. Why the different account? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> How do you clean smart pots ? I used 2 gallon smart pots in my flood buckets to keep the perlite out of my system and the pots are full of roots. I turned them inside out and letting them fully dry hoping that it will be easier to rub or pick the roots out ?


I never get them clean. we just re plant & the old roots just dry up & deteriorate.


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I was gonna ask if you were dyna ryda. Why the different account?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


hanging out in T&T will get a new account everytime. lol


----------



## mwooten102 (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> hanging out in T&T will get a new account everytime. lol


Yea I pretty much spend 80% of my time I the outdoor section with visits to organic and garden sections. Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## unspecified (May 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hope you are having a good Sunday
> View attachment 3409935


Do you have any light over them or just vegging outdoors? I always have reveg problems if i put out before june 1st with out extra light. I have some seedlings vegging outdoors right now but im tempted to start bringing them in at night. I know they are too young to flower right now but dont want to screw them up...


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Do you have any light over them or just vegging outdoors? I always have reveg problems if i put out before june 1st with out extra light. I have some seedlings vegging outdoors right now but im tempted to start bringing them in at night. I know they are too young to flower right now but dont want to screw them up...


If these were clones, I would have lights over them. But they are seedlings started in late March, early April. They won't be old enough to show sex until the days are long enough to keep them in veg. These will be ready to plant out in a couple of weeks, as soon as they show sex.


----------



## unspecified (May 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If these were clones, I would have lights over them. But they are seedlings started in late March, early April. They won't be old enough to show sex until the days are long enough to keep them in veg. These will be ready to plant out in a couple of weeks, as soon as they show sex.


Thats what I thought but I am always overly cautious after reveg problems screwed me a couple years back. I was doing a lot more clones then and have just been treating my seeds like clones. They'll be staying out now, thanks!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> It's under my dyna ryda account, incase you wanna look it up. Works perfect, they come out like new.


When happened Bro? I knew it was you the whole time..


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> When happened Bro? I knew it was you the whole time..


Don't pressure him, when he has the courage he will talk....lol


----------



## bf80255 (May 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hope you are having a good Sunday


Thanks fumble good morning to you. Sunday morning sunrise...
View attachment 3409935[/QUOTE]
this just motivated me to get off my fat ass today and get this season started!


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

Sexing table....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sexing table....
> View attachment 3410039
> View attachment 3410040


Nice I pulled 20 males last night put another 20 to the side to look for my studs. Still have about half the seedlings to do tonight.


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

The true soldiers are showing up. I spotted this little guy today, already on duty....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> How do you clean smart pots ? I used 2 gallon smart pots in my flood buckets to keep the perlite out of my system and the pots are full of roots. I turned them inside out and letting them fully dry hoping that it will be easier to rub or pick the roots out ?


Washing machine works on plain water and light load


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Yea I pretty much spend 80% of my time I the outdoor section with visits to organic and garden sections. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I spent 1 week in T&T and ended up posting a picture of my nut and a smiley face......havnt been back since lol


----------



## nuggs (May 3, 2015)

I think the reason they go into flower after being inside under t-5s is that it's only a blue light spectrum. I am going to put a hps along with my t-5 to give them some red spectrum before they go outside so they are use to both red and blue. I just plan to run the 600 hps for a couple hours a day. what do you guys think?


----------



## unspecified (May 3, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I think the reason they go into flower after being inside under t-5s is that it's only a blue light spectrum. I am going to put a hps along with my t-5 to give them some red spectrum before they go outside so they are use to both red and blue. I just plan to run the 600 hps for a couple hours a day. what do you guys think?


I veg under 1000w mh, still not a lot of red but it has more than T5s. I just use T5s to make clones and start the seeds. I think part of it is going from 18 - 24hrs of light to 14 -16.


----------



## unspecified (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> How do you clean smart pots ? I used 2 gallon smart pots in my flood buckets to keep the perlite out of my system and the pots are full of roots. I turned them inside out and letting them fully dry hoping that it will be easier to rub or pick the roots out ?


I use my hose with the water barely on and scrape the metal threaded end on them to get most of it off. The rest just stays.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

How do the red hair babies look?


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How do the red hair babies look?


none made it..


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Uh oh


I hope you have better luck.....


----------



## mwooten102 (May 4, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I think the reason they go into flower after being inside under t-5s is that it's only a blue light spectrum. I am going to put a hps along with my t-5 to give them some red spectrum before they go outside so they are use to both red and blue. I just plan to run the 600 hps for a couple hours a day. what do you guys think?


Mine are all under 2k one hps, one mh. I'm hoping they like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

We will know soon enough. That was my focus for this season's grow. 

I am going to start them this week. Otherwise I have a nice Ghost Train Haze and some Long's Peak Blue. They should get 15 feet tall


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

I guess I will put my order in now for some Panama from Ace.


----------



## papapayne (May 4, 2015)

hey double J! 

might be getting into a house after all this season, just in the nick of time to throw some plants outside, maybe in a carport, or just all natural outside. Thanks for the inspiration!

hope everything is going well, and you guys aren't stressing yourself out to much with all the work!


----------



## TWS (May 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Washing machine works on plain water and light load



so I let them dry out and rubbed all the dead dry roots off and turned them inside out and threw them in the washing machine for two cycles with no soap > came out pretty clean. almost like new.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2015)

"Lately it occurred to me, what a long strange trip it's been"..... 50 years ago today the Grateful Dead played their first show......


----------



## sierrasensi (May 5, 2015)

Was it 50 years ago today? WOW. I saw a while back that you are going to the shows in June, that announcement made me a little mad, I totally get it, and would have appreciated it, had I not spent thousands of dollars on airline tickets to chicago, as well as crazy expensive tickets and $400 a night hotel. Crazy the thing we will do to be young again. I would have much rather driven a few hours down the hill than flown across the country, but I guess I will be able to be at 'the final" show.

I saw your photos of the little baby mantis, I too saw some little babies on my girls this week too and was surprised that they had shown up already. They truly are amazing little soldiers.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> Was it 50 years ago today? WOW. I saw a while back that you are going to the shows in June, that announcement made me a little mad, I totally get it, and would have appreciated it, had I not spent thousands of dollars on airline tickets to chicago, as well as crazy expensive tickets and $400 a night hotel. Crazy the thing we will do to be young again. I would have much rather driven a few hours down the hill than flown across the country, but I guess I will be able to be at 'the final" show.
> 
> I saw your photos of the little baby mantis, I too saw some little babies on my girls this week too and was surprised that they had shown up already. They truly are amazing little soldiers.


How true ...My partners are going to the Chicago show too....in true deadhead fashion lol


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

glad to see the army reported in for ya jj!


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> glad to see the army reported in for ya jj!


it appears the DE did them no harm...


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

even better


----------



## sierrasensi (May 5, 2015)

Got a good shot of the little guy tonite.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2015)

full season seedlings are filling up the carport.......


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> full season seedlings are filling up the carport.......
> View attachment 3412644


Beautiful... you're always on your game jj. hope you have a great year!!


----------



## nuggs (May 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> full season seedlings are filling up the carport.......
> View attachment 3412644


they are really taking off now! nice work JJ.!


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> full season seedlings are filling up the carport.......
> View attachment 3412644


What are the taller ones in the back. Everything is looking good JJ


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2015)

nuggs said:


> they are really taking off now! nice work JJ.!


Thanks nuggs, they got their first shot of Maxsea today....


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> What are the taller ones in the back. Everything is looking good JJ


Thank you Those were started 2 weeks before the others. There are several strains.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We will know soon enough. That was my focus for this season's grow.
> 
> I am going to start them this week. Otherwise I have a nice Ghost Train Haze and some Long's Peak Blue. They should get 15 feet tall


GTH was thinking bout running one of the them


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you Those were started 2 weeks before the others. There are several strains.


And a secret strain oh yeah....


----------



## fumble (May 7, 2015)

right on JJ! That is a beautiful sight right there


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2015)

30x60 greenhouse #1....


----------



## adower (May 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 30x60 greenhouse #1....
> View attachment 3413462


YOU GO BOY!


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

More GH pics!!!


----------



## angryblackman (May 7, 2015)

Just sayin!


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> More GH pics!!!


I only took a couple of pics today......I'll take more soon


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

I just want to see an inside shot with you or sage in there for scale!

When do the new girls move in?


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

You should go on google maps and find your land and take a screenshot and then see how long it takes for them to update to the new GH view.

My screen house is finally in my overhead view. Mrs Mo saw them drive by the house last week. I keep checking for the new pic.


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2015)

Awesome sir! Somehow as big as it is, with all that land cleared it does look lonely! Lols. Cant wait to see what sounds like is multiple green houses. You guys rock.


----------



## BcDigger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2015)

757growin said:


> Awesome sir! Somehow as big as it is, with all that land cleared it does look lonely! Lols. Cant wait to see what sounds like is multiple green houses. You guys rock.


----------



## nuggs (May 7, 2015)

you guy's got that place looking great. I'm hire you to clean my yard.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You should go on google maps and find your land and take a screenshot and then see how long it takes for them to update to the new GH view.
> 
> My screen house is finally in my overhead view. Mrs Mo saw them drive by the house last week. I keep checking for the new pic.


I watched the Yurt property all last year & it still hasent' changed as of today....


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2015)

We had to have the light dep arm re-worked so we can cover the entire greenhouse. It wasn't working properly. I will be taking another 2doz plants up from my basement to join those already there. I cannot take the other plants up until we get the dep arm working, because for now they are using 2 carport frames inside the greenhouse & there is no room for more plants under the carport frames.....
in this picture You can get an idea for the size of the greenhouse, it dwarf's the carports...


----------



## Garden Boss (May 7, 2015)

Loving it. Kick ass guys.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I watched the Yurt property all last year & it still hasent' changed as of today....


They're giving Google earth pro away free now and it's updated much more frequently. I notice differences between Google maps on my phone, pc and Google earth. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2015)

They will start digging trenches for the water lines tomorrow...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 30x60 greenhouse #1....
> View attachment 3413462



Somebody be working they ass off. Dam good crew.


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Somebody be working they ass off. Dam good crew.


Yes indeed, & you haven't seen the 1/2 of it. There is much more going on out there that I haven't shown yet.....we have to save something's for later just to keep things interesting...


----------



## redeyedfrog (May 8, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I think the reason they go into flower after being inside under t-5s is that it's only a blue light spectrum. I am going to put a hps along with my t-5 to give them some red spectrum before they go outside so they are use to both red and blue. I just plan to run the 600 hps for a couple hours a day. what do you guys think?


From my experience playing with LED I always was under the impression the red spectrum was more important when it comes to flowering and blue promoted veg, I may be wrong but that's what I read when i was researching.


----------



## redeyedfrog (May 8, 2015)

Love those guys, picked a gal and was trimming and looked on my shoulder there was a huge mantis there saying yer welcome bro!


----------



## nuggs (May 8, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3413825
> From my experience playing with LED I always was under the impression the red spectrum was more important when it comes to flowering and blue promoted veg, I may be wrong but that's what I read when i was researching.


this is correct Red . The reason I think adding some red before moving a full season plant outside is the sun emits both blue and red. If the clone is only use to blue then outside it gets red as well it may trigger flower. Adding alittle red inside might get it use to the suns spectrums .


----------



## redeyedfrog (May 8, 2015)

nuggs said:


> this is correct Red . The reason I think adding some red before moving a full season plant outside is the sun emits both blue and red. If the clone is only use to blue then outside it gets red as well it may trigger flower. Adding alittle red inside might get it use to the suns spectrums .


Ahha! I getcha! Good thinking 99


----------



## redeyedfrog (May 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We had to have the light dep arm re-worked so we can cover the entire greenhouse. It wasn't working properly. I will be taking another 2doz plants up from my basement to join those already there. I cannot take the other plants up until we get the dep arm working, because for now they are using 2 carport frames inside the greenhouse & there is no room for more plants under the carport frames.....
> in this picture You can get an idea for the size of the greenhouse, it dwarf's the carports...
> View attachment 3413569
> 
> View attachment 3413568


Legend!


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2015)

The crew really has been kicking ass. The place looked like this a couple short weeks ago....


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2015)

Greenhouse #2 should be delivered next week.....stay tuned, it's shaping up to be hella season...


----------



## redeyedfrog (May 8, 2015)

Cant wait


----------



## BcDigger (May 8, 2015)

nuggs said:


> this is correct Red . The reason I think adding some red before moving a full season plant outside is the sun emits both blue and red. If the clone is only use to blue then outside it gets red as well it may trigger flower. Adding alittle red inside might get it use to the suns spectrums .


Seems logical to me Nuggs. I veg with both 6500&2700k cfls.


----------



## Merlin34 (May 8, 2015)

Veg with 4100k, best of both worlds 

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Seems logical to me Nuggs. I veg with both 6500&2700k cfls.


Wat bout duel spectrum thats ok or not ?


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2015)

Hey DoubleJJ,

In your experiences with carports, What would you say the ideal number of plants/pot sizes is for them?


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey DoubleJJ,
> 
> In your experiences with carports, What would you say the ideal number of plants/pot sizes is for them?


12ea 45's or 6ea 100's will fill a carport brother...good luck


----------



## treemansbuds (May 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey DoubleJJ,
> 
> In your experiences with carports, What would you say the ideal number of plants/pot sizes is for them?


2 -200's, 10' x 10' each!
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2015)

Yea we should be signing the lease hopefully tomorrow for the new place. This season is just going to be getting something cheap and effective together, and next year really doing something nice. Bimart has nice 12x25 carports for 229 or 10x20s for 149 so was thinking that would be a awesome easy to do solution. bulk potting soil this year, and maxsea this year, and start composting vermifarming and such for next years endeavors. I have mothers, but just burned them pretty good, so maybe needing to replace them with plants from @Dr.D81.


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea we should be signing the lease hopefully tomorrow for the new place. This season is just going to be getting something cheap and effective together, and next year really doing something nice. Bimart has nice 12x25 carports for 229 or 10x20s for 149 so was thinking that would be a awesome easy to do solution. bulk potting soil this year, and maxsea this year, and start composting vermifarming and such for next years endeavors. I have mothers, but just burned them pretty good, so maybe needing to replace them with plants from @Dr.D81.


Check out these green houses, 199 shipped for a 10x20 With real green house material and imo better frame.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/391073179624?nav=SEARCH

or spend 149 on carport, 100 on plastic and 50 on clips for plastic, time setting up. I had mine done in under 10 min And no ripped plastic.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Check out these green houses, 199 shipped for a 10x20 With real green house material and imo better frame.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/391073179624?nav=SEARCH
> 
> or spend 149 on carport, 100 on plastic and 50 on clips for plastic, time setting up. I had mine done in under 10 min And no ripped plastic.
> View attachment 3415816


we use them for chillis over here u gotta be careful with the wind bro that thing will rip if its strong enough wind rocks on the bottom wont help


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2015)

and the only gonna get to 5 foot in there and then no room


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2015)

How well does it feel to hold up? Is it sturdy? The bars look kinda small?,,how see thru is it?


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> we use them for chillis over here u gotta be careful with the wind bro that thing will rip if its strong enough wind rocks on the bottom wont help


It gets pretty windy here as well. Its stayed in place with 20mph gusts. I got poles to hold it down but its done really well so i havent put them in. I live in the hills and it gets pretty windy here. The rocks by the door were replaced but they were never meant to hold it down, they were holding the black tarp for light depo until I got 2x4s.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> How well does it feel to hold up? Is it sturdy? The bars look kinda small?,,how see thru is it?


Scour craigslist for a carport frame papa, you can buy a clear replacement greenhouse carport cover for $90. Very well made, thick reinforced material, made for carports.....


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> How well does it feel to hold up? Is it sturdy? The bars look kinda small?,,how see thru is it?


I weigh 180lbs and can hang from the top. its actually lets a lot more light in than i thought and the green is lines kinda hides whats inside without blocking much light. Its brighter inside than with 6mil plastic.


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Scour craigslist for a carport frame papa, you can buy a clear replacement greenhouse carport cover for $90. Very well made, thick reinforced material, made for carports.....
> View attachment 3415821


Or go with this, i havent seen those covers...


Smoked my first brisket today. Made a smoker from an old locker..
 

At the 2 hour check point


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Scour craigslist for a carport frame papa, you can buy a clear replacement greenhouse carport cover for $90. Very well made, thick reinforced material, made for carports.....
> View attachment 3415821


That is what my yard is going to look like


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2015)

They make entire carport greenhouse tarp kits.......http://www.costlesstarpsstore.com/Greenhouse-tarps-and-kits-s/103.htm


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

Pepboys has the 10x20 car ports with a top cover for 109
http://m.pepboys.com/product/details/9174531/00566


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Pepboys has the 10x20 car ports with a top cover for 109
> http://m.pepboys.com/product/details/9174531/00566
> View attachment 3415828


And you can use the 30% off online code. Then pay cash when picking it up if you dont want to pay online


----------



## papapayne (May 11, 2015)

Hey JJ those kits for the tarps how well can u see what's inside? Would someone 20 plus feet away be able to tell it was bud?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 11, 2015)

unspecified said:


> It gets pretty windy here as well. Its stayed in place with 20mph gusts. I got poles to hold it down but its done really well so i havent put them in. I live in the hills and it gets pretty windy here. The rocks by the door were replaced but they were never meant to hold it down, they were holding the black tarp for light depo until I got 2x4s.
> View attachment 3415820


that's a better pic bro I thought the first pic it looked quite small...we get these here in aust for around $120-160.Gd work man just maybe anchor the poles into the ground with tent pegs or something for piece of mind ...smoked brisket looks nice!


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey JJ those kits for the tarps how well can u see what's inside? Would someone 20 plus feet away be able to tell it was bud?


No you cannot see inside


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2015)

There has been a flurry of activity, up on the farm this week. I just haven't been there to see it. Much progress has been made, things are shaping up fast. I'll get some update pictures soon. For now the best I can do is pic's of the seedlings/plants, that are filling up the carport. I spotted a couple of males while I was watering yesterday, it might be time to cull a few....


----------



## papapayne (May 13, 2015)

Looking awesome DoubleJJ!

its so awesome to see it all coming together, super stoked for you guys!


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Looking awesome DoubleJJ!
> 
> its so awesome to see it all coming together, super stoked for you guys!


thanks brother...same to you


----------



## partlycloudy (May 13, 2015)

Jj I do believe we have the biggest pivot arm in the county lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (May 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj I do believe we have the biggest pivot arm in the county lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Can we see it in action and the set up? I'm curious at the effort it takes to cover that 30 x 60 greenhouse.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Can we see it in action and the set up? I'm curious at the effort it takes to cover that 30 x 60 greenhouse.
> TMB-


Yeah, i'll take more pictures & give you more of a run down as we use it. Today was the first time they got it working. I think It will be a 2 man operation because of the size of the greenhouse. Thankfully we will only use it for a short time in the spring. The full season & late season crops won't need it. we will remove the arm & tarp for storage in a few weeks...


----------



## partlycloudy (May 13, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Can we see it in action and the set up? I'm curious at the effort it takes to cover that 30 x 60 greenhouse.
> TMB-


I will try and get some more pics of it in detail I can tell you it's not very light with the tarp attached 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## unspecified (May 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I will try and get some more pics of it in detail I can tell you it's not very light with the tarp attached
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I have enough trouble pulling the tarp over my little greenhouse, cant even imaging the fun you have with that.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 14, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I have enough trouble pulling the tarp over my little greenhouse, cant even imaging the fun you have with that.


I think I'd be engineering a wench/telephone pole system to pull it up and over. I can't imagine pulling it up and over with a bit of wind.....ugghh!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I think I'd be engineering a wench/telephone pole system to pull it up and over. I can't imagine pulling it up and over with a bit of wind.....ugghh!
> TMB-


Yeah, we are blazing new trails with this set-up. There may be a good reason why they don't offer a dep arm this size & we had to have it custom made....we're gonna find out right now. That's why we only bought one arm set for 1 of the greenhouses, make sure it works first. I'll let you know how it works, I'm on my way up to deliver more plants today....


----------



## treemansbuds (May 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, we are blazing new trails with this set-up. There may be a good reason why they don't offer a dep arm this size & we had to have it custom made....we're gonna find out right now. That's why we only bought one arm set for 1 of the greenhouses, make sure it works first. I'll let you know how it works, I'm on my way up to deliver more plants today....


Be safe!
Lots of pictures please, this is good shit here, very entertaining!
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (May 14, 2015)

Awesome guys. Sounds like a good garden workout


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

UHAUL's are for amateur's.....Lone Oak Farms Delivery vehicle...



P.S. Think about this the next time you see a white van drive by...


----------



## Garden Boss (May 14, 2015)

Hell yeah. That's awesome man, and will pay for itself after awhile (no more renting).


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah. That's awesome man, and will pay for itself after awhile (no more renting).


The UHAUL's were cheap enough to rent, this is more for discretion & peace of mind. I have lived in this neighborhood for 20+ years. I know all my neighbors. As soon as I backed a uhaul into the diveway they started asking if I was moving?...I can park the van in my driveway & use it for running errands and they won't even notice it in short time....


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

I tried to convince my partners that a new Tesla would be the best thing for delivering plants.....this is what I got


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

I asked for a tesla for Christmas. I got a tee shirt and a gift bag 

Those plants are soooo green! Maxsea is awesome!

Perform a stem rub on the male and tell me what you smell. Most will smell dark like tobacco. I toss those. Every once in awhile I will come across one that smells amazing. I keep those. When they grow out if they are spindly or go herm I toss them. Otherwise they are very special and are worth tending. You can keep them at your house with the vegging plants. Collect the pollen and use it to breed some super strains 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2015)

just a few ideas for a paint job


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2015)




----------



## TWS (May 14, 2015)




----------



## TWS (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2015)

TWS said:


> just a few ideas for a paint job


Man 404 is Atlanta GA and those are some brave ass mother fuckers right there! GBI don't play


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Delivery mission successful..........
Greenhouse #1


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Greenhouse #1...
You can see the light dep pivot arm......


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Empty Van.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #1...
> You can see the light dep pivot arm......
> View attachment 3418457


Hell yea!


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Light dep pivot arm.......


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Road work continues on the plantation...


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Strategy meeting.....


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

This greenhouse is like a gymnasium inside.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2015)

that pivot arm holy cow!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2015)

and the greenhouse looks huge now you got the plants in there you get a really good idea of size..i wasn't in awe before but now I am..tell the lads working that they have done a gd job and ive been around mining and excavation sites all my life


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> that pivot arm holy cow!


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

One of the roads on the plantation leads to a special place.... greenhouse #2.....


----------



## treemansbuds (May 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> One of the roads on the plantation leads to another special place, like greenhouse #2.....
> View attachment 3418504 View attachment 3418508


It's good to be young and healthy!
The boys are kicking ass, damn 2 greenhouses now. How big is that property? Impressive!
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (May 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> One of the roads on the plantation leads to a special place.... greenhouse #2.....
> View attachment 3418504 View attachment 3418508


How deep did they have to drill that well? How are we getting water to both greenhouses?
A lot of work .
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> How deep did they have to drill that well? How are we getting water to both greenhouses?
> A lot of work .
> TMB-


250'....they start trenching water lines this weekend, we hope to have all the water lines in next week...before I bring up more plants...


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

Next week greenhouse #2 will have a gravel floor & water line.....


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2015)

Just too fucking cool jj and pc! Living the dream and busting ass for it! Inspirational indeed


----------



## Garden Boss (May 14, 2015)

F*** Yeah.


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

GH#2......


----------



## nuggs (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

AWsome !! @partlycloudy how much do you love wiggle wire?? that stuff is great enh?? enh?? Locks that pLASTIC DOWN great to see this go big..


----------



## TubePot (May 14, 2015)

Going Megga.....


----------



## BcDigger (May 14, 2015)

I just hit the "like" button alot! Thanks for letting us watch gentlemen.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 14, 2015)

Love it!!! Everytime I look at your roll up sides i see my ele bill coming


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

Got damn JJ! So very impressive  you guys have put in some hard work out there. Can't wait to see it produce


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> Got damn JJ! So very impressive  you guys have put in some hard work out there. Can't wait to see it produce


Thanks everyone, it's been a labor of love. Nothing sweeter than to see this coming together. There have been a few bumps & curves in the road that got us here, & there were a few tense moments, but we persevered. The crew has been busting ass around the clock to get everything to where you see it. Countless hrs, this was just a piece of raw land when they started. I'm in awe every time I go, & cannot believe how much more they have gotten accomplished. I tip my hat to the crew, you are doing a hell of a job boys...


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> Just too fucking cool jj and pc! Living the dream and busting ass for it! Inspirational indeed


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Good Morning folks, I'm just gonna post a few random pics in no particular order....


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Are you ready for this?.....


----------



## unspecified (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Are you ready for this?.....
> View attachment 3418919


Oh hes sooo excited! Good looking dog!


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Oh hes sooo excited! Good looking dog!


He's a great dog & "Fetching Kong" is his favorite game. You can't wear him out....


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

He carries the Kong everywhere. As soon as the golfcart stops, he's right there to drop that Kong at your feet....


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2015)

Ah-mazing!


----------



## unspecified (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> He carries the Kong everywhere. As soon as the golfcart stops, he's right there to drop that Kong at your feet....
> View attachment 3418936


Just like my female with her rope. Tug of war is just about the only thing on her mind!


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Roll up sides.....


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Now that we have a van with no windows, maybe I could take people out to the farm for a visit.....however they would be sick from the ride in....lol


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2015)

I'm down! I already offered to go blindfolded to the last one!  PLEASE!!!!!????!?!?! LOL


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 15, 2015)

Damn beautiful. I'm gonna say it all season. 
I really like the roll up sides... are they easy up and down?


----------



## treemansbuds (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> He's a great dog & "Fetching Kong" is his favorite game. You can't wear him out....
> View attachment 3418934


Is that the "garden area" between the trailer and greenhouses?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Is that the "garden area" between the trailer and greenhouses?
> TMB-


This is one of our neighbors farms. Temporary digs 4 the crew. He is allowing the crew stay here until they get things arranged on our farm.....this is just one of his farms....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn beautiful. I'm gonna say it all season.
> I really like the roll up sides... are they easy up and down?


Yep they go up and down real easy takes about 30 seconds

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Love it!!! Everytime I look at your roll up sides i see my ele bill coming


They are hand cranks no electricity needed

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> It's good to be young and healthy!
> The boys are kicking ass, damn 2 greenhouses now. How big is that property? Impressive!
> TMB-


A little over 12

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> AWsome !! @partlycloudy how much do you love wiggle wire?? that stuff is great enh?? enh?? Locks that pLASTIC DOWN great to see this go big..


I have really learned to like the wiggle wire that stuff works great

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn beautiful. I'm gonna say it all season.
> I really like the roll up sides... are they easy up and down?


They crank up & down like a camper awning. If you look to the bottom right in this picture, you can see the crank handle.....


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2015)

ah shit! It officially is grow time! Plants in the greenhouse now. YA BUDDY! 

biting my nails over here watching this unfold. 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Here's a better look at the roll up crank mechanism ....


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

Are you up there right now? We got slammed by rain here in the OC. Almost 2 inches worth!


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are you up there right now? We got slammed by rain here in the OC. Almost 2 inches worth!


We had about a minute worth of rain last night 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2015)

Pc my man ...the work you do with/for jj and the work you do with your shitkickers (in aust we call labourers that or the yakka boys) is amazing.
What i find hard in aust is there is that lazy culture of shitkickers who wont do the hard work up front for rewards later its to much effort if they gotta wait more than a week for a reward after....you guys smash some of those aussies out of the ball park in regards to work now get rewarded later


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Pc my man ...the work you do with/for jj and the work you do with your shitkickers (in aust we call labourers that or the yakka boys) is amazing.
> What i find hard in aust is there is that lazy culture of shitkickers who wont do the hard work up front for rewards later its to much effort if they gotta wait more than a week for a reward after....you guys smash some of those aussies out of the ball park in regards to work now get rewarded later


I have been brought up learning nothing comes easy in life. we have one heck of a crew here  its gonna be a great year all the hard work now means a relaxing winter 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I have been brought up learning nothing comes easy in life. we have one heck of a crew here  its gonna be a great year all the hard work now means a relaxing winter
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I would fit in well with you guys if i ever wanted to have "2" homes


----------



## treemansbuds (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I have been brought up learning nothing comes easy in life. we have one heck of a crew here  its gonna be a great year all the hard work now means a relaxing winter
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Sounds like your gearing up for another trip to New York this winter?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I would fit in well with you guys if i ever wanted to have "2" homes


once all the plants are out of the basement, I'll take Ruby's cheeky picture & pin it up in the greenhouse so he can shine over all the plants ...


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Sounds like your gearing up for another trip to New York this winter?
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3419225


Then Sage & I will have Prime Rib for Christmas again....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> once all the plants are out of the basement, I'll take Ruby's cheeky picture & pin it up in the greenhouse so he can shine over all the plants ...
> View attachment 3419236


Im hoping for a end of season pic to show my friends of my photo next to an awesome plant ...lol still get a laugh out of that pic and the randomness of myself ..

Out of bed i get its 9am here and my daughters 18th party tonite to.prep for


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Sounds like your gearing up for another trip to New York this winter?
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3419225


Nope planning a trip to Nome Alaska I want to check out the dredges and see if I can do a dive or two under the ice 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Nope planning a trip to Nome Alaska I want to check out the dredges and see if I can do a dive or two under the ice
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Watching Bering Sea Gold as I type this.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Watching Bering Sea Gold as I type this.
> TMB-


Don't get him started!!...


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Watching Bering Sea Gold as I type this.
> TMB-


That's what I'm after 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> That's what I'm after
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


It's gonna be a long season sailor....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's gonna be a long season sailor....


That's OK makes my vacation that much more deserved 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> once all the plants are out of the basement, I'll take Ruby's cheeky picture & pin it up in the greenhouse so he can shine over all the plants ...
> View attachment 3419236


Lol we might have to censor that pic up here hmmm wonder if he would feel the pain if we used gorilla tape then pulled it off real fast 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol we might have to censor that pic up here hmmm wonder if he would feel the pain if we used gorilla tape then pulled it off real fast
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I think we might hear that from here!!


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> That's OK makes my vacation that much more deserved
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


You certainly earn it....


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

You need to blow the picture up full size!

Hey PC - have you found any traces of yellow on the ranch?


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You need to blow the picture up full size!
> 
> Hey PC - have you found any traces of yellow on the ranch?


I haven't had much time to look for it I did check the material from the well didn't find nothing there I've been busy falling off JJ ladder and messing up my back I'm on light duty for a few more days. (At least while people are around lol) I can tell you that golden arm kicked my ass tonight tomorrow I need to readjust the tarp ancor points we have way to much slack in the tarp now and its miserable

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

I never did like that ladder.....
Feel free to run it over with the bobcat....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I never did like that ladder.....
> Feel free to run it over with the bobcat....


I'm just gonna be more aware when I'm using it I think its better than a 4 legged ladder

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Water tank?


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Water tank?


2600 gallons sitting on top of the hill 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> 2600 gallons sitting on top of the hill
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

Since your back is hurt maybe I should come up & help run the trencher....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Since your back is hurt maybe I should come up & help run the trencher....


All the vibration should feel good I layer on the vibration table at the back doc yesterday and felt like a million dollars last night then sage got sick and threw up in bed last night I moved to fast to get out of the way and tweaked it a little again she must of ate something she found out in the woods 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> All the vibration should feel good I layer on the vibration table at the back doc yesterday and felt like a million dollars last night then sage got sick and threw up in bed last night I moved to fast to get out of the way and tweaked it a little again she must of ate something she found out in the woods
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Damn.....alright I'm coming up there!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 15, 2015)

Teamwork!!!


----------



## fumble (May 15, 2015)

hope your back feels better soon PC  give Sage a kiss on the snout for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> All the vibration should feel good I layer on the vibration table at the back doc yesterday and felt like a million dollars last night then sage got sick and threw up in bed last night I moved to fast to get out of the way and tweaked it a little again she must of ate something she found out in the woods
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Dude that sucks


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dude that sucks


Getting old is not for the weak.....


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

It's the golden years Bro !


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

Whats up dubj i feel like i remeber ur name.from years back in the mi outdoor growers thread with hic and rzza..i posted in there under a diff name well same kinda...dign the large outdoor u a mi local?


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

KBxMEDS said:


> Whats up dubj i feel like i remeber ur name.from years back in the mi outdoor growers thread with hic and rzza..i posted in there under a diff name well same kinda...dign the large outdoor u a mi local?


JJ is a cali man


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

KBxMEDS said:


> Whats up dubj i feel like i remeber ur name.from years back in the mi outdoor growers thread with hic and rzza..i posted in there under a diff name well same kinda...dign the large outdoor u a mi local?


Welcome back brother, no I'm Cali native, but my partners are from back there somewhere....


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

Ahh I see well i was in the mi outdoor thread as a guerilla grower haha and obviously that didnt pan out since i disappered for a minute got raided blah blah. But thankfully mi has changed their veiws a little bit and i can now grow outdoors legally <sorta> putting in a 60x60 enclosure this year and doing a small 9 plant run. Ill be sticking around your thread to pick up some tips and what not since you fellas have been outdoor legit for a minute. If ya dont mind tell me what ur thinking on my setup what im missing or could help?

9-200gal smartys
Local 50/50 soil top/peat 5 yards
15 bags large perlite 4cft bags
36cft/1500lbs chicken manure
24cft/1200lbs worm castings
240lbs bone meal
100lbs kelp
100lbs gypsm
100lbs oyster shell
100lbs lime

Mixed and set for about 4 weeks in pots..


----------



## ovo (May 16, 2015)

The 'good ol times' 
are NOW.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

We are having custom 150gl smart pots made. They are the size of 300 but shorter....


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

That sounds like a killer mix KB, you should do well with that...best of luck. Start a grow thread & I'll follow along...


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are having custom 150gl smart pots made. They are the size of 300 but short....


I ran with the squat 200's customized as well i got the 16 inches tall and 60in wide i think the squat ones are 12 inches tall but i wanted a little more anchor for.the plants we get some nasty wind on my property beyond the trees in the picture is all open feild actually an old cornfeild from 20 years ago the drainage ditches are clogged up so its flooded quite a bit otherwise my girls would be out there. Mi also states that your neighbors cant see your plants from their home with an un aided eye..so this is the spot im left with

And i was just going to say ill start a thread so im not jacking yours in anyway


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

KBxMEDS said:


> I ran with the squat 200's customized as well i got the 16 inches tall and 60in wide i think the squat ones are 12 inches tall but i wanted a little more anchor for.the plants we get some nasty wind on my property beyond the trees in the picture is all open feild actually an old cornfeild from 20 years ago the drainage ditches are clogged up so its flooded quite a bit otherwise my girls would be out there. Mi also states that your neighbors cant see your plants from their home with an un aided eye..so this is the spot im left with
> 
> And i was just going to say ill start a thread so im not jacking yours in anyway


I just meant so yours wouldn't get lost in here.....


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I just meant so yours wouldn't get lost in here.....


Oh no i know but just showing a lil respect where its due. I dont wanna clog up your thread with all of my stuff when its just as easy to make one and post everything in there. But i got one up and running..and like you said best of luck to you as well grow big and stay safe bro looking forward to see what comes from your garden this year


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

Dub i do have a question tho if your inclined to answer. What do you use for trimming and how do you package your extra ive been thinking of buying a twister t4 and also a minipak 45x for vac packing its completly customizable and u can shoot nitrogen into the bags and not smash your product. Ie itll only remove say 85% of the air and the rest is nitro injected before complete seal.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

KBxMEDS said:


> Dub i do have a question tho if your inclined to answer. What do you use for trimming and how do you package your extra ive been thinking of buying a twister t4 and also a minipak 45x for vac packing its completly customizable and u can shoot nitrogen into the bags and not smash your product. Ie itll only remove say 85% of the air and the rest is nitro injected before complete seal.


we are open to suggestions....


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

KB - Do you have a source of cal and mag in the mix? Epsom salts are good for mag and sulfur.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

We really have to come up with something, at the going rate $200lb, our trim budget would be $50,000- $100,000....


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

Employ people. Be a job creator!


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Employ people. Be a job creator!


How many hrs can I put you down for?....


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> KB - Do you have a source of cal and mag in the mix? Epsom salts are good for mag and sulfur.


 This is where my knowledge falls short im a 1st time organic grower my cal comes from my chicken manure i know for sure its "high cal" i think 7% it states on the bag. My mag im not 100% positive i still have much reading to do on organics and what comes from what amandment. Im using a mix that humboldtlocal from another forum uses and was featured in high times i think. He used this mix to produce some beautiful 10+lb monsters and has used the same mix for years so i assume everything is in there tho like i said im a novie to 100% organic farming


----------



## Garden Boss (May 16, 2015)

Buy a machine! 
Machines don't get envious or need lunch


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We really have to come up with something, at the going rate $200lb, our trim budget would be $50,000- $100,000....


Haha thats insane.. i can personally trim a lb by hand and fully trimmed in maybe 8 hours if i didnt stop? Haha i know i can do one of my indoor plants start to finish in 2 hours and thats usually 3-4oz on the smaller ones...ive heard good things about the twister t2 and t4 in regaurds to not beating up the buds like the salad bowl but they are costly t2 is 12 grand and t4 is 7grand. I can rent a t2 for 400$ a day and they say itll run a full lb in under 30 min

Plus like gardenboss said they dont bitch and arent greedy they also dont have eyes and are trust worthy


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

There are some new dry trimming machines that look promising....


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

Might as well hash the whole crop and forget trimming.

Good trimming is an art and women are the best at it. My wife can trim circles around me.

I have gotten pretty good at it though.

Rebar seeded and perfectly trimmed:




LA Con leafy bitch trim:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Might as well hash the whole crop and forget trimming.
> 
> Good trimming is an art and women are the best at it. My wife can trim circles around me.
> 
> ...


Well then how many hrs can I put her down for?...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 16, 2015)

LOL reading these last few post... made me remember. One of our kid's, friend's, parents' , ask me once " Aye do you like to trimming? " 

I was like "uhhh I get stressed out with one or two plants" They have trim parties but damn it they never follow through.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

I love Scott's OG. It has four leaves and a rock hard golf ball nug on every branch. Easiest trim job ever! It is a pretty mild smoke though. Good for weekend smokers and some of the ladies.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

She quit on me after 3 pounds of Malawi. She has retired from the game. You need 20 petite women. Those tiny hands can do amazing things 

Malawi:









Look closely at the last picture. Those are big colas.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MjMama (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Now that we have a van with no windows, maybe I could take people out to the farm for a visit.....however they would be sick from the ride in....lol
> View attachment 3418981
> View attachment 3418983


People are going to be bringing their GPS and compass to get back hahaha. Just kidding. I have a backyard grow right downtown where I live, about a stones throw from the police station. With a 3 story apartment building staring down my back. Everyone knows I'm here. I would love to have a big space out in the county to spread out my grow.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We really have to come up with something, at the going rate $200lb, our trim budget would be $50,000- $100,000....


That price was for last year and it was to help out friends this year it won't be that much 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 16, 2015)

MjMama said:


> People are going to be bringing their GPS and compass to get back hahaha. Just kidding. I have a backyard grow right downtown where I live, about a stones throw from the police station. With a 3 story apartment building staring down my back. Everyone knows I'm here. I would love to have a big space out in the county to spread out my grow.


Trespassing out here can be real dangerous we will know there is somebody out there before they get close and with 2 very well trained dogs I pity the fool that tries lol  but people are more than welcome to try. I've been waiting to see how well the dogs work together 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

Pc is a big ol boy never mind the dog . not to mention the rest of the CREW!


----------



## MjMama (May 16, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Trespassing out here can be real dangerous we will know there is somebody out there before they get close and with 2 very well trained dogs I pity the fool that tries lol  but people are more than welcome to try. I've been waiting to see how well the dogs work together
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


We had 3 rippers show up here trying to threaten us with a rifle. They tried 3 times in all. Lets just say the fools spent a year in jail. They were so busy running their mouths to my husband, they didn't notice me calling the police. Im a legal grower and they didn't anticipate I'd have the law on my side. 

Even before the police came, they never made it past the property. We caught them trying to hang over the fence and get what they could reach from there, but they were too scared to come in the yard with our dog. We chased them off and followed them all the way back to their house and showed them who was boss that night. That is why they came back with guns. They felt emasculated getting chased away by a lady grower hahaha. Even with guns they didn't win. Since then we added another beast of a German Shepherd and some security cameras. It's not an easy life having something that everyone else wants.


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

I will agree trimming is an art but i dont have enough friends i fully trust to help nor the time to sit for 2-3 weeks to trim for blisters all the AAA quality buds will always be trimmed by hand no matter what the rest of it can swing thru a twister which you still have to clean them up after the fact nothing can replace skilled scissors but nothing can replace the time and money spent sitting all day either..what i keep personally and give to friends and family is hand trimmed the rest can blow threw the t2


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

they make dry trimmers that work very well now I'm told . haven't tried one though.


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

MjMama said:


> We had 3 rippers show up here trying to threaten us with a rifle. They tried 3 times in all. Lets just say the fools spent a year in jail. They were so busy running their mouths to my husband, they didn't notice me calling the police. Im a legal grower and they didn't anticipate I'd have the law on my side.
> 
> Even before the police came, they never made it past the property. We caught them trying to hang over the fence and get what they could reach from there, but they were too scared to come in the yard with our dog. We chased them off and followed them all the way back to their house and showed them who was boss that night. That is why they came back with guns. They felt emasculated getting chased away by a lady grower hahaha. Even with guns they didn't win. Since then we added another beast of a German Shepherd and some security cameras. It's not an easy life having something that everyone else wants.


It's really a bummer that they are doing these bans in some countys. before everyone could grow their own. now it makes more possible rippers because not everyone is able to grow their own. Some of the less honest growers will be pissed and resort to taking I'm thinking.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 16, 2015)

nuggs said:


> It's really a bummer that they are doing these bans in some countys. before everyone could grow their own. now it makes more possible rippers because not everyone is able to grow their own. Some of the less honest growers will be pissed and resort to taking I'm thinking.


I like to think that people that know the work it takes to grow their own wouldn't want to steal other peoples.That could be me putting to much faith in humanity 

I agree it sucks. It's going to take just as long to get regulations right as it did to get it quasi-legalized. Shit in Canada we're looking at a mandatory 6 month minimum for 6 plants, talk about moving backwards.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

MjMama said:


> People are going to be bringing their GPS and compass to get back hahaha. Just kidding. I have a backyard grow right downtown where I live, about a stones throw from the police station. With a 3 story apartment building staring down my back. Everyone knows I'm here. I would love to have a big space out in the county to spread out my grow.






I'm a Vietnam vet..."I learned a thing or 2 from Charlie don't you know".....


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

ken A LOL


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

where's the taliban?


----------



## MjMama (May 16, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I like to think that people that know the work it takes to grow their own wouldn't want to steal other peoples.That could be me putting to much faith in humanity
> 
> I agree it sucks. It's going to take just as long to get regulations right as it did to get it quasi-legalized. Shit in Canada we're looking at a mandatory 6 month minimum for 6 plants, talk about moving backwards.


In my case the rippers were 3 testostone filled wannabe ganster boys fresh out of high school, looking for some easy money and street cred. Fucking self entitled kids. One of their parents came up to me during the legal proceedings and said I shouldn't keep something so valuable outside to tempt people. As if it was my fault their kids tried to rob us at gun point, and they didn't totally fail as parents for not teaching their kid values. I asked them if they would defend their kid for steeling an expensive car too...


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

I use these
https://www.google.com/search?q=marijuana trimmer&client=ms-android-att-us&espvd=1&source=univ&tbm=shop&sboxchip=Shopping&sa=X&ei=6sVXVZiDJoKjsAW6yIGgBg&ved=0CCwQ1TU&biw=360&bih=559#spd=3150805956081699306
 
then just give it a touch up if needed. I prefer the hand cranks and clear tops so you can see when your done snd control the speed.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I use these
> https://www.google.com/search?q=marijuana trimmer&client=ms-android-att-us&espvd=1&source=univ&tbm=shop&sboxchip=Shopping&sa=X&ei=6sVXVZiDJoKjsAW6yIGgBg&ved=0CCwQ1TU&biw=360&bih=559#spd=3150805956081699306
> View attachment 3419953
> then just give it a touch up if needed. I prefer the hand cranks and clear tops so you can see when your done snd control the speed.


Bro....go back & look at those greenhouse again...


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

nuggs said:


> where's the taliban?


There are Taliban on the farm
Taliban......


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Bro....go back & look at those greenhouse again...


I know... but you give one to each trimmer and it will get done. I get 3 - 4 oz trimmed in that in less than 5 min.


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

Ive seen one of these used. 
 
IMO it left way too much trim on it and you had to go over everything with scissors still. And for $2000... not worth it. The other ones are 160 each. Get 10 of them for less.

this was done in one of the trimmers.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ive seen one of these used.
> View attachment 3419987
> IMO it left way too much trim on it and you had to go over everything with scissors still. And for $2000... not worth it. The other ones are 160 each. Get 10 of them for less.
> View attachment 3419986
> this was done in one of the trimmers.


bring it with you.....lol


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> bring it with you.....lol


Ill be finished trimming long before you, you can put me down for some trimming and ill bring all 3 of my trim machines and loan you my 2 workers If you want them. I call one of them Edward scissor hands!


----------



## Garden Boss (May 16, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ive seen one of these used.
> View attachment 3419987
> IMO it left way too much trim on it and you had to go over everything with scissors still. And for $2000... not worth it. The other ones are 160 each. Get 10 of them for less.
> View attachment 3419986
> this was done in one of the trimmers.


Yeah I got my table top for like $200-250 on ebay.
It saves me over 50% of the work... I fucking love my Chinese knock off table top.
My girl does all the final trim by hand. If I have time I help out.


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> bring it with you.....lol


Medimaryuser still comes and works for me from time to time as well. He had a baby and quit growing/smoking for a while but hes up for working anytime I call him.


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ive seen one of these used.
> View attachment 3419987
> IMO it left way too much trim on it and you had to go over everything with scissors still. And for $2000... not worth it. The other ones are 160 each. Get 10 of them for less.
> View attachment 3419986
> this was done in one of the trimmers.


thats like yours isn't it garden boss?


----------



## Joedank (May 16, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah I got my table top for like $200-250 on ebay.
> It saves me over 50% of the work... I fucking love my Chinese knock off table top.
> My girl does all the final trim by hand. If I have time I help out.


really saves you that much time and work ?? do you feel you lose out on alot of sugar leaf??


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> really saves you that much time and work ?? do you feel you lose out on alot of sugar leaf??


I take the big leaf off by hand and collect all my sugar leaf!


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

I'll be coming up tomorrow PC.....


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 16, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I use these
> https://www.google.com/search?q=marijuana trimmer&client=ms-android-att-us&espvd=1&source=univ&tbm=shop&sboxchip=Shopping&sa=X&ei=6sVXVZiDJoKjsAW6yIGgBg&ved=0CCwQ1TU&biw=360&bih=559#spd=3150805956081699306
> View attachment 3419953
> then just give it a touch up if needed. I prefer the hand cranks and clear tops so you can see when your done snd control the speed.



I junked that thing after the first oz hand trim your bud side by side with that youll see what i mean...not only.do those fingers remove half the resin from the bud but it bruises it as well and ur nugs can turn dark green/brown i gave it to a buddy for free went back to hand trimming


----------



## nuggs (May 16, 2015)

I'm told they do well for small stuff.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll be coming up tomorrow PC.....


Sounds good

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Can I bring some steaks to throw on the BBQ?...


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2015)




----------



## partlycloudy (May 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Can I bring some steaks to throw on the BBQ?...


Sure can we are getting the trailer to move the pile of dirt not sure how much time we gonna have but we can take a break to eat

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## crossfade69 (May 16, 2015)

Wow I have not checked thread in awhile awesome guys that light dep arm is sweet whole thing looks ba for sure I will be watching


----------



## unspecified (May 16, 2015)

KBxMEDS said:


> I junked that thing after the first oz hand trim your bud side by side with that youll see what i mean...not only.do those fingers remove half the resin from the bud but it bruises it as well and ur nugs can turn dark green/brown i gave it to a buddy for free went back to hand trimming


Maybe you were too rough with it. Mine does just fine. of course hand trimm8ng can be better but speed/quantity is also a factor. Mine work great and have used them for a couple years. Buds 4" and smaller


----------



## fumble (May 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> There are Taliban on the farm
> Taliban......
> View attachment 3419965


give me one for each hand and I'm good to go  you can call me Elecktra lol


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 17, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ive seen one of these used.
> View attachment 3419987
> IMO it left way too much trim on it and you had to go over everything with scissors still. And for $2000... not worth it. The other ones are 160 each. Get 10 of them for less.
> View attachment 3419986
> this was done in one of the trimmers.


I own one of these i didnt pay 2000$ i wanna say like 500$ used...itll work good on low leaf plants w rock hard nugs but i mainly use it as a trim table and trim over it it sucks everything into the bag and makes a perfect size trum to run bho or bags


----------



## KBxMEDS (May 17, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Maybe you were too rough with it. Mine does just fine. of course hand trimm8ng can be better but speed/quantity is also a factor. Mine work great and have used them for a couple years. Buds 4" and smaller


Yea smaller buds only i used it for the crap i dont want to trim haha but i may have been too rough but at the same time the fingers are rolling those buds around no matter what and do remove quite a bit of trichomes.. only machine i havent personally tried is the twister but have seen them in action..the buds bounce inside the tube and barely touch anything on their way in and out...still doesnt beat hand trimming in looks but a lb every 20 min i can dig that


----------



## treemansbuds (May 17, 2015)

Hey jj,look what I found in your area, cheap too!
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/5028144953.html
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey jj,look what I found in your area, cheap too!
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/5028144953.html
> TMB-


That's a great price...


----------



## treemansbuds (May 17, 2015)

Hell ya it is, thinking of running up there and grabbing one myself, I should call Nuggs and tell him to go grab them.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2015)

We are leaning toward a dry trimmer...we think the buds are better when hung to dry, but are a pain to trim. Dry trimming machines are the next step in trimming....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Might as well hash the whole crop and forget trimming.
> 
> Good trimming is an art and women are the best at it. My wife can trim circles around me.
> 
> ...


Haha I can't see your misses triming, but that is awesome see is better
My wife needs more practice. Dc's old lady is hella fast from what he said


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are leaning toward a dry trimmer...we think the buds are better when hung to dry, but are a pain to trim. Dry trimming machines are the next step in trimming....


I like to hang and dry trim but some strains are a bitch and I will fudge it a bit


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ive seen one of these used.
> View attachment 3419987
> IMO it left way too much trim on it and you had to go over everything with scissors still. And for $2000... not worth it. The other ones are 160 each. Get 10 of them for less.
> View attachment 3419986
> this was done in one of the trimmers.


Always hear that these knock a lot of the trichs off the buds did that happen to you? Just wondering cus I'm thinking of getting one of these cheap table tops like this to trim most of it down and finish the rest by hands


----------



## unspecified (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Always hear that these knock a lot of the trichs off the buds did that happen to you? Just wondering cus I'm thinking of getting one of these cheap table tops like this to trim most of it down and finish the rest by hands


I didnt use that one. I use the smaller bowl with a hand crank style.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I didnt use that one. I use the smaller bowl with a hand crank style.


Oh ok it didn't ruin the quality did it? That's what I'm wondering cus if it does then I'll just have to stick with trimming by hand as nothing produces better buds than that anyways just takes forever with lots of buds lol


----------



## unspecified (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh ok it didn't ruin the quality did it? That's what I'm wondering cus if it does then I'll just have to stick with trimming by hand as nothing produces better buds than that anyways just takes forever with lots of buds lol


I use this trimmer. And trim them dry. It takes off some but not much more than my hands and scissors do. And there is minimal leaf left on the buds. Some people use it with wet buds but you have to leave it in longer and beat it up more. I use it with dry nugs and it wipes the stuff of nicely.


This nug was trimmed in the above machine.


Imo there is still plenty left on it and it cut 75% of my trim time. Zoom in On the pic, im not the best phone camera man but you can see its coated still.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I use this trimmer. And trim them dry. It takes off some but not much more than my hands and scissors do. And there is minimal leaf left on the buds. Some people use it with wet buds but you have to leave it in longer and beat it up more. I use it with dry nugs and it wipes the stuff of nicely.
> View attachment 3420588
> 
> This nug was trimmed in the above machine.
> ...


Oh yea the quality still looks damn good. May have to invest in one of those. I like dry trimming too found it to dry better and have better flavor IMHO. I def wouldn't put wet but in it as it would seem to beat it up more. Thanks for the info bro really appreciate it


----------



## unspecified (May 17, 2015)

Do not use the trim reaper! Absolutely the worst one ive seen! The arms spin so fast it beats the crap out of the buds. The grate at the bottom is really thick so it doesnt trim closely at all. It spits chunks everywhere if you dont have the lid on. Once you put the lid on you cant see them and dont know when its done so you have to keep turning it off and on.


----------



## unspecified (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea the quality still looks damn good. May have to invest in one of those. I like dry trimming too found it to dry better and have better flavor IMHO. I def wouldn't put wet but in it as it would seem to beat it up more. Thanks for the info bro really appreciate it


No donkey dick colas. 3-4in or smaller works best. I usuall chop my large colas down into manageable sizes so it dries evenly for me.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 17, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> That's what I'm after
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


My brothers father in law owns the triple pocket mine up past north San Juan... He's hoping to strike it rich this year or next ....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for the steaks jj and here's a pic of the new water tank we picked up last week

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## adower (May 17, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Thank you for the steaks jj and here's a pic of the new water tank we picked up last week
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hell ya. Steak, its whats for dinner!


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2015)

The crew has been busting ass all week, so I brought up a stack of T-Bones & they took a well deserved Sunday off......


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2015)

Sage helping 'Christen' the new water tank......


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

awesome! Simply awesome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sage helping 'Christen' the new water tank......


Now That Is A Rez


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

Water pump will be installed tomorrow....


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

The carport is filling up fast. In a week or so these plants will be going to their summer home on the farm....


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

doublejj's "Chicken approved" EZ smart pot helper.....
The easiest way I have found to fill a smart pot is to cut a short piece of remesh wire from one of the cages & use it as a frame to hold the pot open for EZ filling.....


----------



## unspecified (May 18, 2015)

i filled 3 of mine yesterday. not fun packing dirt around the sides until the sides stand. will be taking that idea!


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

Organic bug snatchers.....


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2015)

I want some chickens!!!

I am back on the job market. Maybe I need to work on the ranch this summer!

I also came up with a trick for filling smaller cloth pots. I fill a container that is a little smaller than the pot, then I slip the pot over the container. Flip it over, pull out the container, and voila - a perfectly filled smart pot 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (May 18, 2015)

Been a busy day moving dirt around here 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 18, 2015)

Sage is watching over the garden making sure the girls sleep well 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 18, 2015)

For my above post

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful sight....


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

Did you get it all moved?...


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

Would you like some company tomorrow PC?....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Did you get it all moved?...


Yep we did and the gravel moved to the other greenhouse too 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Would you like some company tomorrow PC?....


Your more than welcome to come up jj gonna put the gate in and blast the rest of the driveway in the am and hopefully be helping with the well in the afternoon so we can stretch some water line wed morning 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Your more than welcome to come up jj gonna put the gate in and blast the rest of the driveway in the am and hopefully be helping with the well in the afternoon so we can stretch some water line wed morning
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


He got his new tires?...


----------



## partlycloudy (May 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> He got his new tires?...


Yep

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2015)

I'll be up in the morning......


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2015)

Did the Arm work or did you cover the GH manually?


----------



## 757growin (May 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Your more than welcome to come up jj gonna put the gate in and blast the rest of the driveway in the am and hopefully be helping with the well in the afternoon so we can stretch some water line wed morning
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Holy crap! That's a crazy amount of work! You guys make my back ache! Awesome


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2015)

They were getting ready to drop the pump down into the well as I was leaving today. They should have the water flowing by tomorrow...


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2015)

757growin said:


> Holy crap! That's a crazy amount of work! You guys make my back ache! Awesome


They move all this soil yesterday....about 50-60yds


----------



## 707humboldt (May 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They move all this soil yesterday....about 50-60yds
> View attachment 3422780
> View attachment 3422781



Gotta love those costco car ports.


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2015)

and they also moved the gravel floor into greenhouse #2.....


----------



## 707humboldt (May 19, 2015)

And the pickle/pepper barrels haha. Took forever to scrub ours smell free


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)

looking awesome!

officially got my new place, so carport greenhouses here I come!


----------



## Joedank (May 19, 2015)

707humboldt said:


> And the pickle/pepper barrels haha. Took forever to scrub ours smell free


what you mean the plastic bank?? lol i used those as my buried "bank of the doug firs" and to hold vac sealed tubes o' ganja 
love it you and krew are killing it!!


----------



## 707humboldt (May 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> what you mean the plastic bank?? lol i used those as my buried "bank of the doug firs" and to hold vac sealed tubes o' ganja
> love it you and krew are killing it!!


Haha exactly what I was saying. Everyone in the hills has a few of those


----------



## mofoo (May 19, 2015)

dope jj.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They were getting ready to drop the pump down into the well as I was leaving today. They should have the water flowing by tomorrow...


Have you had the water quality tested? Best to at least know the general chemistry before you use the water. GT


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

Do you have water today PC?...


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Do you have water today PC?...


Yep just need to finish hooking up the fill line for the tank it kinda sucks when you need more plumbing parts and everybody in town closes at 7 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

We have water and its nice and cold and tastes great

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We have water and its nice and cold and tastes great
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


awsome!!
ph / ppm yet ?? bet it's purrrrrrrfect


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> awsome!!
> ph / ppm yet ?? bet it's purrrrrrrfect


Yeah this is a deep well & it's 2000' up in Sierra's....the water is good


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

mofoo said:


> dope jj.


Thanks Mo...we're just trying to keep up with you!...lol


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We have water and its nice and cold and tastes great
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


The days of hauling water are over....


----------



## angryblackman (May 20, 2015)

I don't know why but I want to see you guys drinking a tall glass of that water after all that work you put in. Giggity!


----------



## mofoo (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Mo...we're just trying to keep up with you!...lol


get some time and come visit me out in these hills!


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

Dusty farm roads......


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

mofoo said:


> get some time and come visit me out in these hills!


Thank you....let things settle down a little bit & I will.....


----------



## mofoo (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you....let things settle down a little bit & I will......& you too


popped a few new strains this year.. going to have to give ya some cuts of the orange juice cookies. smeels awesome in veg already


----------



## mofoo (May 20, 2015)

salmon fishing anyone


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

mofoo said:


> popped a few new strains this year.. going to have to give ya some cuts of the orange juice cookies. smeels awesome in veg already


Thanks mo..


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

To me these are like the pictures of Disneyland when it was being built....


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> To me these are like the pictures of Disneyland when it was being built....
> View attachment 3423275


we must be cut from the same cloth then JJ cuz it looks like heaven to these eyes..


----------



## nuggs (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Mo...we're just trying to keep up with you!...lol


you got o get up pretty early to keep up with JJ


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did the Arm work or did you cover the GH manually?


PC said they finally learned the trick....It is a 2 man operation & they need cover both ends at the same time. They were struggling with the tarp because of it's size & they were doing one end at a time. Once the tried doing both ends together, the tarp slipped right over....


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

30 day review....1 month ago....


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

today...


----------



## oragrow (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> today...
> View attachment 3423391


Hey, Nice looking setup.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

FUCKING AWESOME if I havnt said that a few times already


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC said they finally learned the trick....It is a 2 man operation & they need cover both ends at the same time. They were struggling with the tarp because of it's size & they were doing one end at a time. Once the tried doing both ends together, the tarp slipped right over....


that makes sense reach the high point with both ends being pulled and it slips over nicely reach the high point with one end being pulled and its always gonna pull hard against the other end...worked the wheat and barley bunkers for years took 6 ppl to pull tarps on thst shit in extreme heat


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

Are you going to gravel the roads?


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> that makes sense reach the high point with both ends being pulled and it slips over nicely reach the high point with one end being pulled and its always gonna pull hard against the other end...worked the wheat and barley bunkers for years took 6 ppl to pull tarps on thst shit in extreme heat


Its still a pain in the ass lol takes everything you have to get it covered

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are you going to gravel the roads?


We will in time for now we take it slow to keep most of the dust down

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (May 20, 2015)

mofoo said:


> salmon fishing anyone


Did someone say Salmon fishing?
I'm heading up north to Nuggs place next week to do some fishing. Not sure where yet, waiting on the Salmon to show in the Bay Area, looks like some are showing now.
TMB-


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Its still a pain in the ass lol takes everything you have to get it covered
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


come along on a tree like treesman said sounds like it might go..??


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Did someone say Salmon fishing?
> I'm heading up north to Nuggs place next week to do some fishing. Not sure where yet, waiting on the Salmon to show in the Bay Area, looks like some are showing now.
> TMB-


Oh I wanna go!!! 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh I wanna go!!!
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Lets Go!
My reward today for getting the garden in.
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Lets Go!
> My reward today for getting the garden in.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3423631
> ...


Awesome I know for a fact JJ has a smoker and knows how to work it lol I wish I had my tackle here I could use a fishing trip 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Awesome I know for a fact JJ has a smoker and knows how to work it lol I wish I had my tackle here I could use a fishing trip
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Always an extra pole and hooks around.
If the boss will let you off the property we'll keep you posted on our fishing plans.
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Always an extra pole and hooks around.
> If the boss will let you off the property we'll keep you posted on our fishing plans.
> TMB-


tomorrow we should almost be done transplanting then things will slow down for a couple days as long as our water tests good I won't have to haul water so mabey I can sneak away 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> tomorrow we should almost be done transplanting then things will slow down for a couple days as long as our water tests good I won't have to haul water so mabey I can sneak away
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I'll take you to catch some salmon once they start running in a few weeks....besides we still have a load of plants that need transplanting....


----------



## 757growin (May 20, 2015)

Like a boss! Lols.


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Did someone say Salmon fishing?
> I'm heading up north to Nuggs place next week to do some fishing. Not sure where yet, waiting on the Salmon to show in the Bay Area, looks like some are showing now.
> TMB-


The offshore winds are keeping the salmon boats inside the bay right now, they cannot get out to fish. The winds are what is keeping us cool right now. I a few weeks the winds will stop & the temps will start to rise & the salmon runs will start....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll take you to catch some salmon once they start running in a few weeks....besides we still have a load of plants that need transplanting....


the boss back seat driver has spoken lol


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

I'll see you tomorrow PC....I'd like to try out the new road...


----------



## treemansbuds (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll take you to catch some salmon once they start running in a few weeks....besides we still have a load of plants that need transplanting....


*Sorry PC I tried. 
Sounds like jj has plans for you.*
PSSST check your PM, I feel a kidnaping about to go down!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Sorry PC I tried.
> Sounds like jj has plans for you.*
> PSSST check your PM, I feel a kidnaping about to go down!
> TMB-


PC does what he wants, I was just saying the salmon will be running soon.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll take you to catch some salmon once they start running in a few weeks....besides we still have a load of plants that need transplanting....


Lol glad I'm not the only one here I'm game to go fishing

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll see you tomorrow PC....I'd like to try out the new road...


Check your messages

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Sorry PC I tried.
> Sounds like jj has plans for you.*
> PSSST check your PM, I feel a kidnaping about to go down!
> TMB-


No kidnappings I will go willingly 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol glad I'm not the only one here I'm game to go fishing
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Treeman started a whole fishing thread that you have missed. Were all gonna go catch some Salmon as soon as the winds die down...but there is some good fishing in the delta right now...


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Treeman started a whole fishing thread that you have missed. Were all gonna go catch some Salmon as soon as the winds die down...but there is some good fishing in the delta...


Lol i have a hard enough time keeping up with this thread 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

Did the water line get connected?....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Did the water line get connected?....


Heck yes and I have 2500 gallons on top of the hill already and some of the new 200 gallon smart pots filled in the green house too 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Heck yes and I have 2500 gallons on top of the hill already and some of the new 200 gallon smart pots filled in the green house too
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Have a nice time fishing with treeman.....you deserve it...


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Treeman started a whole fishing thread that you have missed. Were all gonna go catch some Salmon as soon as the winds die down...but there is some good fishing in the delta right now...


ive stayed away from that thread cos its my fav pastime....and I cant go fishing with you guys can I


----------



## partlycloudy (May 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ive stayed away from that thread cos its my fav pastime....and I cant go fishing with you guys can I


If you would get your but to america you could

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> If you would get your but to america you could
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


One day ......in the meantime i can book a flight for 10 of you guys to come fish my gulf lol


----------



## partlycloudy (May 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> One day ......in the meantime i can book a flight for 10 of you guys to come fish my gulf lol


I will get my passport application papers today 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (May 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> One day ......in the meantime i can book a flight for 10 of you guys to come fish my gulf lol


I need you to take me to where the redheads hang out. LOL


----------



## unspecified (May 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> One day ......in the meantime i can book a flight for 10 of you guys to come fish my gulf lol


I tried going on a vacation before. I ran out of weed and couldnt find what i need so i packed up and went home 5 days early... its hard to travel with as much as i need and even harder to find it in new places. Find me 4 ounces and ill come fishing for about two weeks. already have a passport that ive never used, i was supposed to have it going to canada but all they asked for is our drivers licenses.


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I tried going on a vacation before. I ran out of weed and couldnt find what i need so i packed up and went home 5 days early... its hard to travel with as much as i need and even harder to find it in new places. Find me 4 ounces and ill come fishing for about two weeks. already have a passport that ive never used, i was supposed to have it going to canada but all they asked for is our drivers licenses.


That is why I liked to drive down Baja for vacation. I didn't worry too much smuggling weed 'into' Mexico, but I never tried to bring any back.....


----------



## nuggs (May 21, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I need you to take me to where the redheads hang out. LOL


redheads get you in trouble man.


----------



## bf80255 (May 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Lets Go!
> My reward today for getting the garden in.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3423631
> ...


OMFG you must be a fishing legend!!!! I dont think in all the dozens of trout fishing trips ive been on ive ever even bagged a single fish haha once again great frickin job bro


----------



## angryblackman (May 21, 2015)

nuggs said:


> redheads get you in trouble man.


God do I know that! 2 in a row for me! Got myself a keeper though.


----------



## nuggs (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I will get my passport application papers today
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Anytime you guys wanna holiday over here ill look after you like my brothers 
Will take time off work and do fishing and travelling some awesome places with beds under my own house for free and aussie outdoor and indoor to smoke 

My wifes a redhead but dyes her hair black sometimes so i would prob have to make ABM sleep outside in the games room lol


----------



## treemansbuds (May 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Anytime you guys wanna holiday over here ill look after you like my brothers
> Will take time off work and do fishing and travelling some awesome places with beds under my own house for free and aussie outdoor and indoor to smoke
> 
> My wifes a redhead but dyes her hair black sometimes so i would prob have to make ABM sleep outside in the games room lol


What's the best month to visit?
I may have to take you up on your offer.
What part of Australia do you live?
I'm at that point in my life where I need to start doing & going more places.
Australia might be on that list, damn that's a long ass flight though.
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2015)

It's an even longer walk!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> What's the best month to visit?
> I may have to take you up on your offer.
> What part of Australia do you live?
> I'm at that point in my life where I need to start doing & going more places.
> ...


Crabbing season is great thats our summer not much of a challenge fishing wise but really good fun.
We chase snapper as well and at the moment its squid but thats when your at your busiest...im in south aust look up west coast salmon fishing elliston is the place ..also google places like coffin bay ,streaky bay ...there is 500ks of awesome beaches to explore and fish from in those areas..mulloway,salmon,
Charter boats for the big tuna and kingfish yellowtails etc.
Ill post a few pics of the areas we went to last january when im on my pc next.
If it ever happened id look after you but i cant raise the door entrance to my house


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2015)

I also have a second place on a beach you can stay at if i had to slip in 4 days work ..u cant take the wife tho


----------



## partlycloudy (May 22, 2015)

Sage figured a dirt filled pot is a comfy bed

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (May 22, 2015)

Ooops forgot the pic again

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2015)

just stopping in to say hey! Thanks again for the inspirations. 

Going to be able to move my plants outdoors in a week or so, gotta do the transition but since they are 3 footers I suspect they will quickly take off.

Im currently debating between 12x25 carport or building a 10x30 hoop house. Plan is 8 - 100 gallons. Max sea, and high quality local nursery soil with EWC.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## partlycloudy (May 22, 2015)

It was a long days work but I got all but one transplanted 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It was a long days work but I got all but one transplanted
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Fantastic!!


----------



## treemansbuds (May 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It was a long days work but I got all but one transplanted
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app





partlycloudy said:


> It was a long days work but I got all but one transplanted
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Outstanding PC, just fucking outstanding!
TMB-


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It was a long days work but I got all but one transplanted
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Ohhhhh shit !


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2015)

getting ready to blow up!!!


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2015)

Those are the light dep plants.....I still have the full season plants in the carport....


----------



## nuggs (May 22, 2015)

hey guys I have to have another shoulder surgery soon. I go in to see the surgeon next friday. I had x-rays done a couple days ago and it's pretty bad with bone spurs. Be a good time to get it done .While the plants are growing.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey guys I have to have another shoulder surgery soon. I go in to see the surgeon next friday. I had x-rays done a couple days ago and it's pretty bad with bone spurs. Be a good time to get it done .While the plants are growing.


Bummer my prayers are with you bud if you need a hand while your down we can come over and help 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mofoo (May 22, 2015)

good


nuggs said:


> hey guys I have to have another shoulder surgery soon. I go in to see the surgeon next friday. I had x-rays done a couple days ago and it's pretty bad with bone spurs. Be a good time to get it done .While the plants are growing.


 luck nuggs.


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2015)

Here's some of my plants that will be outdoors this year. Hope its ok I put them in here.

Got a wet dreams (Critical sensi star x Dream lotus by @Hemlock)
Bohdis gogi og
Dog Kush breeders boutique
Cheese surprise by breeders boutique
Sour Grapes by bog
Cherry pie - think its your cut 
Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## mofoo (May 22, 2015)

hey jj how much water do you guys plan on storing at a time since this "drought" like every other year? also are you guys ph'ing the well water? thanks Mofoo


----------



## fumble (May 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey guys I have to have another shoulder surgery soon. I go in to see the surgeon next friday. I had x-rays done a couple days ago and it's pretty bad with bone spurs. Be a good time to get it done .While the plants are growing.


sorry to hear that Nuggs...let me know if you need anything or any help...


----------



## fumble (May 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Here's some of my plants that will be outdoors this year. Hope its ok I put them in here.
> 
> Got a wet dreams (Critical sensi star x Dream lotus by @Hemlock)
> Bohdis gogi og
> ...


Got Damn! I am in love with whatever the front bottom right is...love those big fat leaves!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey guys I have to have another shoulder surgery soon. I go in to see the surgeon next friday. I had x-rays done a couple days ago and it's pretty bad with bone spurs. Be a good time to get it done .While the plants are growing.


gd luck bro look after your shoulders man you gonna need them come harvest time lol


----------



## partlycloudy (May 22, 2015)

mofoo said:


> hey jj how much water do you guys plan on storing at a time since this "drought" like every other year? also are you guys ph'ing the well water? thanks Mofoo


I think jj went to bed early tonight lol but we have a 2600 gallon water storage tank and 4 275 gallon tanks and some time this summer we will add another 2600 gallon tank the water ph is 7.1 out of the well 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2015)

that's perfect the ph isn't it?6.5-7?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2015)

fumble said:


> Got Damn! I am in love with whatever the front bottom right is...love those big fat leaves!


that's a fat arsed looking indica awesome ...im with fumble wat is it?


----------



## partlycloudy (May 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> that's perfect the ph isn't it?6.5-7?


7 is neutral so I'm happy with it. The girls will love it 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2015)

Its sour strawberry from.bog ,


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Its sour strawberry from.bog ,


looks great like fumble said...pure indica?


----------



## unspecified (May 23, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey guys I have to have another shoulder surgery soon. I go in to see the surgeon next friday. I had x-rays done a couple days ago and it's pretty bad with bone spurs. Be a good time to get it done .While the plants are growing.


Hope you have a speedy recovery! lots of fishing to do!


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

I believe the lineage is sour bubble x (ecsd x strawberry cough) it supposed to be awesome outdoors finish really fast and be mold resisent turn red and be potent


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

Speedy recovery nuggs sending positive vibes


----------



## nuggs (May 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Bummer my prayers are with you bud if you need a hand while your down we can come over and help
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


thank a bunch PC ! I should have plenty of help. My family is here with me.


----------



## nuggs (May 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Its sour strawberry from.bog ,


Papa who is bog or what company? that looks alot like the TmB sr71.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I think jj went to bed early tonight lol but we have a 2600 gallon water storage tank and 4 275 gallon tanks and some time this summer we will add another 2600 gallon tank the water ph is 7.1 out of the well
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


My well water is 7,8 pH, but I never adjust down, and I never had an issue. I never need to add Cal Mag to my water, the water has plenty for the plants. 
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2015)

nuggs said:


> thank a bunch PC ! I should have plenty of help. My family is here with me.


Morning Nuggs-
The wife has me up on a "Yard Sale" mission this morning. Sitting here "talking to the Hawk" before our ventures (putting my head on straight).
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (May 23, 2015)

Morning Brother ! Guess you read about my shoulder. It's been bad for awhile. I can't lift it over my head now and I can't lay on it . keeping me up at night so I guess it's time o get it fixed. I heal pretty fast though. The last one I was using it again in a couple weeks. Have fun yard saleing and tell your wife HI from me.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2015)

yard sale...aussie equivelant is garage sale..i guess its sunday there?


----------



## nuggs (May 23, 2015)

Same as ! It's sat. here Ruby at 7:14 in the AM


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2015)

sat nite here mate 1150pm


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Morning Brother ! Guess you read about my shoulder. It's been bad for awhile. I can't lift it over my head now and I can't lay on it . keeping me up at night so I guess it's time o get it fixed. I heal pretty fast though. The last one I was using it again in a couple weeks. Have fun yard saleing and tell your wife HI from me.


Are you still up for fishing this week?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> yard sale...aussie equivelant is garage sale..i guess its sunday there?


It's Memorial day weekend here in the states, very popular "garage sale" weekend here.
I got some great deals on fishing reels. Brand new Shimano reel in the box for $4, others not new, but still good deals, between $2-$4 dollars each, I bought then all. Also the wife bought a mini refrigerator with the freezer on top for her office, only used 6 months for $25. There were a few other items too. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_591036-47224-FFPS45L3QM___?productId=50160173&pl=1&Ntt=mini+refrigerators#BVRRWidgetID
TMB-


----------



## Rentaldog (May 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3423303


Bit late to the party, but you mind me asking where yall get your greenhouses? In the market for a few in the next couple months, figured id see what the pros are using


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> It's Memorial day weekend here in the states, very popular "garage sale" weekend here.
> I got some great deals on fishing reels. Brand new Shimano reel in the box for $4, others not new, but still good deals, between $2-$4 dollars each, I bought then all. Also the wife bought a mini refrigerator with the freezer on top for her office, only used 6 months for $25. There were a few other items too.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_591036-47224-FFPS45L3QM___?productId=50160173&pl=1&Ntt=mini refrigerators#BVRRWidgetID
> TMB-
> ...


Dude looks like you got almost everything ready except the most important part  this is the stuff i use 8 pound test lands me 30 lbs fish 

http://www.spiderwire.com/SpiderWire-Stealth®/1360932,default,pd.html


----------



## nuggs (May 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Are you still up for fishing this week?
> TMB-


yeah I should be fine. I have a doctors appointment on friday is all


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Dude looks like you got almost everything ready except the most important part  this is the stuff i use 8 pound test lands me 30 lbs fish
> 
> http://www.spiderwire.com/SpiderWire-Stealth®/1360932,default,pd.html


I believe the reel on the far right is loaded with Spider Wire, not sure what # test though. I'll reload them all with new string. Note the $1 fish bag too.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (May 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Its sour strawberry from.bog ,


*BOG SEEDS*




*Proven quality and reliability since 2000.*

2008 LA Medical Cup winner: *Sour Bubble.*

2011 SF HT Medical Cup winner:*Bogglegum*

Bog Seeds is a Mom and Pop operation started in the year 2000. As High School Sweethearts we shared a love for the Cannabis. After our marriage in 1972 we spent many years growing medicine for ourselves, family and friends. In the 70's we were one of the first to have an Indoor Grow. In 2005, we published a Book titled “Bonanza of Green” on Indoor Growing with continuous production.

When OverGrow.com came online in 1999 BushyOldGrower (BOG) was #12 in the sign up list. BOG made himself known by posting beautiful pics of Cannabis and by talking with others about helpful growing tips. BOG has been referred to as “The Bubblegum Guru” because of the presence of Bubblegum in all the Original Strains. Sold worldwide for many years now our reputation has grown due to the success of the strains in a variety of environments. Our reputation of quality at a reasonable price has attracted both indoor and outdoor growers.

BOG Strains have competed successfully in many Cannabis and Med Cups. Sour Bubble is our Flagship strain for kush lovers. Sour Bubble won the 2008 Los Angeles Medical Cup, 1st place overall! In 2011, Bogglegum was 1st place Best Indica in the High Times San Francisco Med Cup.

Local NorCal Growers have proven our strains outdoors to be very hardy and mold resistant. BOG Strains finish early and produce copious yields of high quality outdoor medicine, even in moist areas.

We guaranty our seeds to your satisfaction and will replace any seeds that don't perform as expected. The hardiness of BOG Seeds has been acknowledged by many fine growers worldwide!

Gratitude & Respect,
Thank You,
The BOG's


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

Yea I have never grown any of their strains, but looking froward to seeing how mine do. I have 3 Sour grapes phenos and 2 Sour strawberry phenos. The pics I have seen all look frosty as hell, although to be totally honest they all seemed small plants outdoors, didn't see any monsters even in 100 gallons.


----------



## MjMama (May 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea I have never grown any of their strains, but looking froward to seeing how mine do. I have 3 Sour grapes phenos and 2 Sour strawberry phenos. The pics I have seen all look frosty as hell, although to be totally honest they all seemed small plants outdoors, didn't see any monsters even in 100 gallons.


I grew their Sour Strawberry a couple years ago and you're right. Even outdoors she didn't get huge. Nice hard buds though and definitely the fruity taste as advertised. I bet the Sour Grape will be nice.


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

what sort of yield did you get? How big was it when put out? What size pot?


----------



## partlycloudy (May 23, 2015)

Rentaldog said:


> Bit late to the party, but you mind me asking where yall get your greenhouses? In the market for a few in the next couple months, figured id see what the pros are using


They are made by gro-tek in pen valley

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MjMama (May 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> what sort of yield did you get? How big was it when put out? What size pot?


Unfortunatly she was one of the plants that got hit when we dealt with rippers. Because she was short, she was one of the plants I put closest to the fence. Jerks came and chopped the tops off of the 3 plants they could reach hanging over the fence. Then two nights later they tried to come back for the rest, but we were ready for them. 

Then, again a couple nights later they came back, but trying to sneak up on us with guns this time. My husband ran out the gate and confronted them with his machete, only to have a gun pointed at his chest. It was a mess. I was still inside the fence and couldn't see what was going on, and had no idea they had a gun. I could just hear them yelling at each other, so I ran inside and called 911. After I made the call, I went back out and shouted over the fence for my husband to throw me his weapon so he didn't get in trouble when the police came. Or get shot because they thought he was the perp. I had no idea I was taking his only weapon when he had a gun pointed at him. It was so funny though. The cocky guy that he is, he walked away from them to give me the machete over the fence, not really giving a fuck that they had a gun to him. Thank god they were more interested in running their mouth than shooting. The cops came and they were arrested for attempted robber and threats with a deadly weapon. I ended up losing the tops on my Sour Strawberry, Sour Kush, and OG18 to those punks.

Even after having all the tops chopped, there was still some good buds at the far side of the plant, and at the bottle that they couldn't reach. She filled two gallon jars with rock hard bottom buds. I think having the tops chopped a couple weeks before being truly ripe helped the bottom
buds fatten up more.

This was her as a fresh clone on March 1st.


And this was here on May 25. 

I'll see if I can find any pics of her in flower.


----------



## MjMama (May 24, 2015)

I couldn't find any flowering pics but this was from the beginning of July.


Mid July


Then this was the end of July. The last pic I took of her.


This little bud was on the ground the morning I found I had been ripped. I salvaged and trimmed what I could. They dropped about an ounce in their haste.


And lastly this is a pic I found of the Sour Strawberry a friend grew that same season. We both got cuts from the same friend, but from different phenos.


Sorry to overwhelm your thread JJ!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

Guns...only in america.


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2015)

thank you very much for the information! Definitely makes me rest easier knowing I made the right choice to keep the bog stuff indoors.


----------



## partlycloudy (May 24, 2015)

Diesel wanted to say hi this morning

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

morning diesel! you too PC


----------



## partlycloudy (May 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> morning diesel! you too PC


Morning nuggs

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

hows it going up yonder ? did the boss make it back


----------



## partlycloudy (May 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hows it going up yonder ? did the boss make it back


It's going great the girls are happy to be transplanted I'm taking a relax day. He made it back last night sage is happy to have diesel back she was depressed all week 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (May 24, 2015)

aww...glad she is happy again


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Diesel wanted to say hi this morning
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Gd morning diesel ...love your overseas lil hussy cali xxx


----------



## partlycloudy (May 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3426163
> Gd morning diesel ...love your overseas lil hussy cali xxx


She is getting big 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> She is getting big
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Yes she is... 18 weeks this week 
I never knew you could have a dog as close to you as this one being a mastiff...ive only ever had german shephards or siberian huskies before....this is a whole new ball game shes awesome


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

she's going to be huge Ruby! already the scariest dog on you street I bet. is she full mastiff?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> she's going to be huge Ruby! already the scariest dog on you street I bet. is she full mastiff?


Her mother is french mastiff and the father is bull mastiff both purebreds.
She has an awesome bark when someone enters the front gate and will put two paws on my wifes stomach and give that low pitched growl as if to say im protecting you guys ..noone else has that job but me.
Loves water and loves sleeping in our bed ..its piece of mind for me when im away working like i am now.


----------



## 757growin (May 24, 2015)

Cupcakes says howdy jj. 10 months in two weeks and over a hundred pounds already


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3426178 Cupcakes says howdy jj. 10 months in two weeks and over a hundred pounds already


Shes watching over the soil lol


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shes watching over the soil lol


she'll be watching over more than soil soon.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> she'll be watching over more than soil soon


Haha not wrong this was back in april got her first chew stick she chewed it for 3 days while teething


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

our aussie loves to chew on stalks. My shepard got into some preflowers i had buried in my compost when she was young. She got high as fuck. She won't touch it since then. or the compost pile.


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

weed is actually posinous to dogs . they say that if they get high they can't recover from it like people can.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

Yep its off limits to her ..that stalk i cut was only bout 5 inches to chew on while teething...on jjs advice back then it was only a small piece and no more  cos i actually asked him first before i gave it to her ...all the rest rest of the tree stalks and branches went in the bird avairy cos they are noisy as fuck lol


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

I don't think it strong enough in the stalk to bother them but,who knows for sure without testing for thc. the aussie of ours is a dingo and goofy as hell anyway. she's 12 and my niece has been getting her high all her life. she's off the hook sometimes.


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

JJ is feeling kinda down today guy's . we need to cheer him up!


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

OMG you're a fucking nut Ruby ! with a happy face.........


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

The pics 2 weeks old...not that its grown any hair since....u said to make jj smile im trying lol


----------



## partlycloudy (May 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> JJ is feeling kinda down today guy's . we need to cheer him up!


It's a rough weekend for our veterans my heart goes out to them

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

For jj


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2015)

one of my favorite


----------



## mofoo (May 24, 2015)

we are here for ya JJ


----------



## treemansbuds (May 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> For jj


I seen Neil Young at a dive bar in Half Moon Bay in the mid 90's (96-97ish) when I lived in Santa Cruz. There were only a couple hundred people there, Neil was just a few feet from me. My weed dealer at the time gave me the tip he was playing there and asked if I wanted to "cruz up" with them, they had room for me. The place was filled with old school growers/hippies. One of the best nights of rock and roll ever.
The good Ol' days,
TMB-


----------



## mofoo (May 24, 2015)

hudson says whats up JJ


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the support everyone. I can usually evade these feelings most of the year, however they seem to always overwhelm me on Memorial Weekend. I cannot help but reflect on those friends I left behind on the battlefield. I tend to get very self absorbed & self reflective & I don't wish to be the bummer. So I tend to stay to myself & let every else enjoy their Holiday BBQ's...


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)




----------



## partlycloudy (May 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the support everyone. I can usually evade these feelings most of the year, however they seem to always overwhelm me on Memorial Weekend. I cannot help but reflect on those friends I left behind on the battlefield. I tend to get very self absorbed & self reflective & I don't wish to be the bummer. So I tend to stay to myself & let every else enjoy their Holiday BBQ's...


Big hugs brother 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

I guess ill delete my happy nut


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I guess ill delete my happy nut


You think that's gonna help?...


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)

I'm not real fun to be around right now guy's....I'm sorry


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You think that's gonna help?...


Didnt feel right amongst serious comments


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Didnt feel right amongst serious comments


Please don't change anything for me.....this is what I was talking about


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)

I'm gonna sign off now....I'll be back in a couple days...


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

JJ.....my demons are different to yours but we all deal with them the same way...alone and isolated while hating on someone or something to make us feel better or so we think....
Im with you man you got a great crew of friends around you and you dont need to apologize for acting the way you do when you go through the stages ..
Just remember they are here for you when your moment passes and they dont think any different of you.

Ive learnt that..my youngest son (13 years ) has left the family with his last words directed at me saying he would like to cut my throat.
Now for the last two months having that on my head hurt as he was my best mate ....and ive hurt a lot of ppl going through it the way i do.
Hating my wife hating my work hating my friends...its how i deal with it.

But at the end of the day these ppl are still there for me...

Same as you ! But different situation


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

I hope you read that before you take time out bro...i love you man


----------



## BcDigger (May 24, 2015)

much love and respect JJ. for me theres no better medicine that music and maryjane.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2015)

Thanks guy's, I don't want to ruin this thread.


----------



## fumble (May 24, 2015)

Hugs to you JJ...all I can offer that hasn't already been said.


----------



## Rentaldog (May 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> They are made by gro-tek in pen valley
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks for the heads up Partlycloudy, I appreciate it!


----------



## Joedank (May 24, 2015)

JJ you couldnt ruin this thread if you tried ... 
MADD respect to you pc and crew. making stoney dreams come true ...

thank you for your service jj you bear the weight of 1000 men ... wish i could help shoulder the load ....blazing one for all the fallen . thank you for keeping me free!


----------



## papapayne (May 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the support everyone. I can usually evade these feelings most of the year, however they seem to always overwhelm me on Memorial Weekend. I cannot help but reflect on those friends I left behind on the battlefield. I tend to get very self absorbed & self reflective & I don't wish to be the bummer. So I tend to stay to myself & let every else enjoy their Holiday BBQ's...


Hey JJ,

I understand ya brother. The thing to remember though, is you aren't alone. i know we can be closed mouthed SOBs about the things that happened down range, but you are far from alone. This weekend is hard for many. Hell it seems most holidays are. 4th of july can be rough as well. I know the VFW out here did a chicken feed as well during this weekend, something to consider maybe...I know its not my place to suggest anything, Just saying what has helped me to get thru.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

My deepest apologies to everyone. I have turned Memorial day into a painful groundhog day like re-occurring cycle, that I dread all year & then spend then next year trying to mend relationships I ruined. It was a lot worse before I quit drinking. My wife understands or at least just excepts it and gives me my space. This is such a turmoil for me, I sooo wish to celebrate the memory of my battlefield buddies yet it just throws me into a downward spiral that I have trouble recovering from.
It is best for me to stay home & away from normal people today......so I don't spend the next year without friends...
This will be over soon & we will get back to growing here....I promise


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)




----------



## mofoo (May 25, 2015)




----------



## mofoo (May 25, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 25, 2015)

Awesome pics


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Mo & Ruby & PC....this is my first Memorial Day without a dog............ever


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

mofoo said:


> View attachment 3426770


those markings are amazing!


----------



## mofoo (May 25, 2015)

HUDSON THE CHAMPION 


Joedank said:


> those markings are amazing!


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

Sage my therapy dog......


----------



## Fast50 (May 25, 2015)

Hey jj. Preciate the service and everything you've done for the country. Also for other vets who risked/lost their life's to keep this country prosperous and free. I thankyou. 

Peace, and good smoke.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2015)

This will make u smile lol even if for 5 mins
4 weeks ago teething real bad


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

Hey PC, how soon will you have the water to greenhouse #2? These babies need a bigger home...


----------



## partlycloudy (May 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC, how soon will you have the water to greenhouse #2? These babies need a bigger home...
> View attachment 3426822


Bring them up tomorrow I will get water over there I have plenty of black poly pipe to run over there

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Bring them up tomorrow I will get water over there I have plenty of black poly pipe to run over there
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I can wait another day if you need to get things ready....


----------



## unspecified (May 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Mo & Ruby & PC....this is my first Memorial Day without a dog............ever


You can borrow one of mine


----------



## partlycloudy (May 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I can wait another day if you need to get things ready....


Tomorrow works to start bringing them before they start getting to big


Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (May 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Mo & Ruby & PC....this is my first Memorial Day without a dog............ever


Marley got hit again by a BIG Rattlesnake yesterday. We were working outdoors and noticed Marley standing near her water dish acting weird. We called her over and obvious snake bit on the snout. She wasn't bit to long before we noticed the bite wound due to how much swelling occurred after we noticed her. Much bigger snake judging by the width of the fang marks. She had a rough night last night and we were both worried about her. She's doing a little better today, but her head is as big as a watermelon still. She's drinking water and went out to pee this morning and was looking for rabbits/squirrels like the old Marley and I seen it as a good sign her acting kinda normal.
She'll be fine, Marley is a super tough dog and in outstanding shape, so I'm sure she'll be fine, but we didn't get much sleep last night though.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2015)

That would be worrying tmb...glad u think shes on the mend


----------



## 757growin (May 25, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Marley got hit again by a BIG Rattlesnake yesterday. We were working outdoors and noticed Marley standing near her water dish acting weird. We called her over and obvious snake bit on the snout. She wasn't bit to long before we noticed the bite wound due to how much swelling occurred after we noticed her. Much bigger snake judging by the width of the fang marks. She had a rough night last night and we were both worried about her. She's doing a little better today, but her head is as big as a watermelon still. She's drinking water and went out to pee this morning and was looking for rabbits/squirrels like the old Marley and I seen it as a good sign her acting kinda normal.
> She'll be fine, Marley is a super tough dog and in outstanding shape, so I'm sure she'll be fine, but not much sleep last night though.
> TMB-


Holy cow tmb. That pup has bad luck. Speedy recovery for marley.


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Marley got hit again by a BIG Rattlesnake yesterday. We were working outdoors and noticed Marley standing near her water dish acting weird. We called her over and obvious snake bit on the snout. She wasn't bit to long before we noticed the bite wound due to how much swelling occurred after we noticed her. Much bigger snake judging by the width of the fang marks. She had a rough night last night and we were both worried about her. She's doing a little better today, but her head is as big as a watermelon still. She's drinking water and went out to pee this morning and was looking for rabbits/squirrels like the old Marley and I seen it as a good sign her acting kinda normal.
> She'll be fine, Marley is a super tough dog and in outstanding shape, so I'm sure she'll be fine, but we didn't get much sleep last night though.
> TMB-


Kiss her for me please....


----------



## MrRare (May 25, 2015)

Just finished reading the entire thread. Very impressive work JJ.
My sincere thanks to you for your service to our country.
Your dedication and perseverance are very evident in what you are doing today.
Thanks for all the knowledge you pass out freely to this group of fans and for pushing the envelop on developing the best medicine on the planet.
May your year ahead prove to be your best to date!
Thanks!


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

OK PC I'll bring up the first load tomorrow....


----------



## bf80255 (May 26, 2015)

unspecified said:


> You can borrow one of mine
> View attachment 3426892


what kind of dog is the little one on the couch? inbetween the deer hound and the blue but beneath the chihuahua cross?


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

looking awesome!!


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

More gravel....


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

Ok PC I finally got the rest of the plants loaded into the van. I had to take it in stages today, my knee is acting finicky this morning...I'll be on my way soon....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Ok PC I finally got the rest of the plants loaded into the van. I had to take it in stages today, my knee is acting finicky this morning...I'll be on my way soon....


Sounds good I will be here waiting don't over work that knee 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sounds good I will be here waiting don't over work that knee
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


see you soon..


----------



## bf80255 (May 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3428177


I love your blue, hows his temperment?


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

Just submitted my request for 8 yards of soil. 8 - 200 gallon pots, here i come


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> I love your blue, hows his temperment?


That's Diesel...Cana Corso......he's Awesome!......


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (May 27, 2015)

Man what are you guys feeding those pups? They are freakin shredded with muscle! Everything is beautiful over there as usual!


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

757growin said:


> Man what are you guys feeding those pups? They are freakin shredded with muscle! Everything is beautiful over there as usual!


Steak......


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

I'm not kidding....PC grilled one of those T-bones for Sage....


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

lucky dog!

I would like to pick your brain again, Double JJ, but what would you recommend as far as greenhouse size for 8 plants in 150s that are already 4 footers? I plan on starting a light dep to get them started maybe 2 weeks earlier then they would naturally. Im kinda thinking 2 carports, but not sure if that would really be big enough?

Thanks again for your wealth of knowledge, you are a blessing to growers everywhere!

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> lucky dog!
> 
> I would like to pick your brain again, Double JJ, but what would you recommend as far as greenhouse size for 8 plants in 150s that are already 4 footers? I plan on starting a light dep to get them started maybe 2 weeks earlier then they would naturally. Im kinda thinking 2 carports, but not sure if that would really be big enough?
> 
> ...


2 carports should work well. Anything much bigger is a b*tch to cover for light dep....
Remember you can easily raise the carports with a few cinder blocks..good luck bro


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2015)

missus just loves the corso....says she wishes she could mince up 2 kilos of kangaroo meat like we do with our cali..shes pushing 4 1/2 month and eating 1 kilo of roo meat a day


----------



## Joedank (May 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> missus just loves the corso....says she wishes she could mince up 2 kilos of kangaroo meat like we do with our cali..shes pushing 4 1/2 month and eating 1 kilo of roo meat a day


do you hunt kangaroos? is it like open season all year?? marsupials are neat ...


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you hunt kangaroos? is it like open season all year?? marsupials are neat ...


pretty much open season all year with roos just need farm owners permission if on private land..i don't really get into the hunting scene even tho I have a sharp eye for a target with my eye..(runs in the family)..im more into fishing and the water joe  but I love easting marinated roo steaks myself so thought the mastiff would like it to


----------



## reza92 (May 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you hunt kangaroos? is it like open season all year?? marsupials are neat ...


with the way roos breed you shoot one and 5 more pop up. the government regularly has to pay for a cull to keep the population in control so yeah open season all year. there actually isnt any law concerning the hunting of roos unlike deer and duck.


----------



## reza92 (May 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> pretty much open season all year with roos just need farm owners permission if on private land..i don't really get into the hunting scene even tho I have a sharp eye for a target with my eye..(runs in the family)..im more into fishing and the water joe  but I love easting marinated roo steaks myself so thought the mastiff would like it to


should get some roo tails if you can, pure muscle dogs love them. i dont even bother skinning them for my dogs, just cut them up into smaller pieces with the axe


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

That picture of Diesel in the golf cart is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## mwooten102 (May 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Steak......


Raw is great for your dogs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Raw is great for your dogs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


We go raw for ours id like to see her crunching through a full rabbit or chicken raw carcass by the time shes a yr old


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2015)

reza92 said:


> should get some roo tails if you can, pure muscle dogs love them. i dont even bother skinning them for my dogs, just cut them up into smaller pieces with the axe


The family has eaten a few but not the dog yet ill keep that in mind when we get some more too meat in


----------



## mwooten102 (May 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> The family has eaten a few but not the dog yet ill keep that in mind when we get some more too meat in


I bet those are awsome. But I'd freeze them for 3 weeks to cleanse it of parasites if they were wild.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I bet those are awsome. But I'd freeze them for 3 weeks to cleanse it of parasites if they were wild.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Was glad u brought that up...we have a butcher who has been doing our meat for over 20 years in my family and he is making sure pretty much everything is gd going to the dog..no wild game if we can help it proof of breeding is his responsibility and we trust him


----------



## mwooten102 (May 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Was glad u brought that up...we have a butcher who has been doing our meat for over 20 years in my family and he is making sure pretty much everything is gd going to the dog..no wild game if we can help it proof of breeding is his responsibility and we trust him


You're good with wild game as long as you've had it in the deep freeze for 3 weeks but definitely do not want to feed fresh wild game as it almost certainly has a parasite of one type or another.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reza92 (May 28, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I bet those are awsome. But I'd freeze them for 3 weeks to cleanse it of parasites if they were wild.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


nothing beats a fresh roo tail thrown on the open fire then peeling the skin off when cooked.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 28, 2015)

reza92 said:


> nothing beats a fresh roo tail thrown on the open fire then peeling the skin off when cooked.


As long as it's completely cooked I'd eat it. Fire kills the parasites same as the freeze.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reza92 (May 28, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> As long as it's completely cooked I'd eat it. Fire kills the parasites same as the freeze.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


got to be careful with the freeze, a fair few parasites can just go dormant from the cold the become active after they thaw, heat just kills everything. although ive never had problems with anything other than worms and the dogs are kept up to date with that so i dont worry


----------



## bf80255 (May 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That's Diesel...Cana Corso......he's Awesome!......
> View attachment 3428453


I was wondering why his tail was docked lol I see the corso now that hes facing the camera 
great work so far bro im lovin the pics


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Raw is great for your dogs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Sage prefers med-rare....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 28, 2015)

757growin said:


> Man what are you guys feeding those pups? They are freakin shredded with muscle! Everything is beautiful over there as usual!


They both eat quality dog food sage gets lots of extras diesels owner is a little more strickt on his eating human food but both the dogs get a few miles of running in every day and lots of play time chasing the Kong and sage chases butterfly's 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

Our Vet Dr Coughlan has vids on youtube about pet paleo diets. Here is the one for dogs:


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2015)

Love that pic of Diesel JJ! And i couldn't help but laugh PC @ Sage chases butterflies


----------



## partlycloudy (May 28, 2015)

fumble said:


> Love that pic of Diesel JJ! And i couldn't help but laugh PC @ Sage chases butterflies


She loves it some time she will catch them too 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2015)

PC help me remember to pick up that sink at nuggs the next time I come up....


----------



## partlycloudy (May 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC help me remember to pick up that sink at nuggs the next time I come up....


Sounds good I will try and remember

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Six50 (May 30, 2015)

Could u post a pic of the outdoor CP from last year?


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> They both eat quality dog food sage gets lots of extras diesels owner is a little more strickt on his eating human food but both the dogs get a few miles of running in every day and lots of play time chasing the Kong and sage chases butterfly's
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


 The Kong ain't got shit on a butterfly ! lol

Do you know how many times the Kong has almost broken my neck ? Kong on the stairway in the middle of the night is kinda hazardous to your health.


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Could u post a pic of the outdoor CP from last year?


----------



## Six50 (May 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3430416
> View attachment 3430420


What a wonderful plant outdoor u have any dry bud pics?


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2015)

Six50 said:


> What a wonderful plant outdoor u have any dry bud pics?


No...it didn't stick around long enough..


----------



## Six50 (May 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No...it didn't stick around long enough..


That's what I thought I wanna keep track of all my grows to look back on and reflect and see what does best


----------



## Six50 (May 30, 2015)

Sorry didn't see how mean that sounded till I posted it lol


----------



## mofoo (Jun 3, 2015)

where u at JJ


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2015)

The crew has been busy doing a lot of work getting moved from their temp lodging onto the farm, so I have been staying out of their way. I'll be heading up in a few days & do some catching up...


----------



## mofoo (Jun 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The crew has been busy doing a lot of work getting moved from their temp lodging onto the farm, so I have been staying out of their way. I'll be heading up in a few days & do some catching up...


oh okay just checking up on you buddy


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

mofoo said:


> where u at JJ


Hes planning a fishing trip for stoners... these things take a lot of time...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Hes planning a fishing trip for stoners... these things take a lot of time...


it's like herding cats....


----------



## calicocalyx (Jun 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No...it didn't stick around long enough..


what a wonderful problem to have


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2015)

Heay PC, parking passes for the Grateful Dead concert go on sale june 8....let me know if you guy's need 1.....

Grateful Dead Shows
Levi's® Stadium As a ticket holder for the Grateful Dead show at Levi's® Stadium, you will have access to an exclusive onsale for parking passes on Monday, June 8 at 10AM PT. Fare Thee Well: Celebrating 50 Years of
To
doublejj
Jun 3 at 10:00 AM

As a ticket holder for the Grateful Dead show at Levi's® Stadium, you will have access to an exclusive onsale for parking passes on Monday, June 8 at 10AM PT.






Fare Thee Well: Celebrating 50 Years of Grateful Dead
Parking Onsale: Monday, June 8 | 10AM PT
Dear doublejj,

As a ticket holder for the "Fare Thee Well: Celebrating 50 Years of Grateful Dead" show at Levi's® Stadium, you will have access to an exclusive onsale for parking passes on *Monday, June 8 at 10AM PT.*

You will be given a unique passcode and link to access your onsale on Monday, June 8 by 9AM PT. Your passcode will be valid for one (1) purchase of a parking pass per show. Parking passes are $60 each and will only be available for purchase through Ticketmaster.com. Passes will not be available for purchase on the Levi's® Stadium app for this event.

*Parking
Note: All vehicles that enter the premise will be required to possess BOTH an event ticket (per rider) as well as a parking pass for the vehicle.* Access will not be granted into the stadium parking lots for vehicles without the necessary event ticket(s) and parking pass. No overnight parking will be allowed in the Levi's® Stadium parking lots.

RV parking passes are available for $180 and may be purchased via email to *[email protected] *Passes are sold on a first-come, first-served basis.

*Public Transportation*
Caltrain and Valley Transportation Authority (VTA) will be running for this event. *View VTA route and schedule information*.
*View Caltrain route and schedule information*.

*Pick-up/Drop-off Location*
Taxi cab and ride-sharing service areas are available at the intersection of Calle De Luna and Calle Del Sol, and Tasman Drive and Great America Parkway, respectively. For more information on taxi and limo drop-off and pickup locations, please *click here*.
Facebook | Twitter | Events | Privacy Policy | Terms of Use
4900 Marie P. DeBartolo Way, Santa Clara, CA, 95054
This message was sent to doublejj because you have purchased a ticket to the Grateful Dead show at Levi's® Stadium. If you do not wish to receive emails like this from Levi's® Stadium, you can easily unsubscribe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2015)

Been busy JJ hope all is well with you. I got my out door girls in 20 gallon pots last weekend.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Heay PC, parking passes for the Grateful Dead concert go on sale june 8....let me know if you guy's need 1.....
> 
> Grateful Dead Shows
> Levi's® Stadium As a ticket holder for the Grateful Dead show at Levi's® Stadium, you will have access to an exclusive onsale for parking passes on Monday, June 8 at 10AM PT. Fare Thee Well: Celebrating 50 Years of
> ...


I do believe we have a buddy that got a hotel room down there but I will ask just to make sure 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I do believe we have a buddy that got a hotel room down there but I will ask just to make sure
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I'd like to come up on Sunday....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds good we will be there 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

Cali says gday (5 months old )


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Ruby...


----------



## fumble (Jun 7, 2015)

holy cow Ruby...she is beautiful, and getting huge!


----------



## MrRare (Jun 7, 2015)

What a fantastic operation you have going.
In looking at the plants in one of the recent posts they do not appear to have been topped.
What is your experience with topping and is it a good idea in an outdoor grow?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Life on "The Farm".....the crew spent their first night on the farm last night...Today is day 1!....Congratulations to the crew for all their hard work...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome home!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

looking good, and good tidings. My ladies spent the first night in the GH last night


----------



## nuggs (Jun 7, 2015)

picture papa...!


----------



## nuggs (Jun 7, 2015)

congs to the crew


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey PC my wife reminded me that I have a CD that goes with the microscope...I guess I was stoned.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC my wife reminded me that I have a CD that goes with the microscope...I guess I was stoned.


If I can't get the software to download you can bring it down

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Bath house.....
Toilet works.... tub & sink...not so much


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

I love the steps....it reminds me of my old days....*sniff*


----------



## Joedank (Jun 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I love the steps....it reminds me of my old days....*sniff*
> 
> View attachment 3436036


what a hottie jj . looks like a postcard


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

wet dreams


cherry pie


dog kush


Greenhouse is a bit rough right now, soil is coming tomorrow, then into 100s going to get a yard of gravel as well for the floor.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking good papa...they will have a good life in there. You might consider using sunscreen mesh on the walls in the summer for ventilation...best of luck brother


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey PC, nuggs dug his sink out for us, he's coming up next time....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

PC watering his lawn........


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

This one goes out to the Boss......


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

fantastic stuff pc..jjs lucky to have a guy like you running things out there well done man


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

MrRare said:


> What a fantastic operation you have going.
> In looking at the plants in one of the recent posts they do not appear to have been topped.
> What is your experience with topping and is it a good idea in an outdoor grow?


I did have to top the early light dep plants, however none of the others have been topped. We only top when/if we have too..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

This is the first thing to greet you at the farm......


----------



## MrRare (Jun 7, 2015)

We have a neighbor with a Cane Corso that looks identical to yours. He has the most knarly growl I have ever heard and we have affectionately named him "The Beast". Very intimidating dogs if you don't know them.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Diesel.....he gave me a spit bath when I got there today, that went from behind each ear to my forehead & neck & lasted a full min....he had my whole face in his mouth....he loves me


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

love the dog love on this thread. I am anxiously awaiting the right dog, we are looking for probably a boxer. I would love to get an american bulldog, or even better, a french mastiff, or english mastiff, but since we are renting we have to go by landlords rules and boxer was biggestsize she would say yes to lol.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> fantastic stuff pc..jjs lucky to have a guy like you running things out there well done man


Oh I'm not running things but since I do love here I try to make it feel like home till I own my own place 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> fantastic stuff pc..jjs lucky to have a guy like you running things out there well done man


You really have no idea....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Sweet Sage....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2015)

Light dep Cherry Pie......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> love the dog love on this thread. I am anxiously awaiting the right dog, we are looking for probably a boxer. I would love to get an american bulldog, or even better, a french mastiff, or english mastiff, but since we are renting we have to go by landlords rules and boxer was biggestsize she would say yes to lol.


I am getting a mastiff next year bro so get ready


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You really have no idea....


I know pc is your leading farm hand 
I know your supplying the girls to the farm
I know the boss finances 
I know the corso spits more than a toothless prostitute 
Thats all i need to know 

I also know you guys dont bananas in the soil


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh I'm not running things but since I do love here I try to make it feel like home till I own my own place
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


"Running things " in australia means the guy out in the field doing as instructed the hands on man.
The brains and the finances are left to others while the guy iut in the field needs to be a handy man that can fix a pipe in an instant or be able to feed the troops if access is blocked ...you get me now ?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> "Running things " in australia means the guy out in the field doing as instructed the hands on man.
> The brains and the finances are left to others while the guy iut in the field needs to be a handy man that can fix a pipe in an instant or be able to feed the troops if access is blocked ...you get me now ?


Yep I guess that would be me 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> "Running things " in australia means the guy out in the field doing as instructed the hands on man.
> The brains and the finances are left to others while the guy iut in the field needs to be a handy man that can fix a pipe in an instant or be able to feed the troops if access is blocked ...you get me now ?


Yep....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 8, 2015)

like the farm . you are all doing amazing !


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet Sage....
> View attachment 3436121


*Dead show
What day is the crew going to see the show JJ?*
If an extra ticket shows up I'm interested (not much of a chance of that happening, but you catch no fish if you don't toss a line in!). Didn't even know they were touring again, but I'm interested. I went to a dozen or so shows back in the day, would love to see them one last time. It would be great if they had a hologram Jerry out there playing with the boys.
info please looking up tickets now.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Dead show
> What day is the crew going to see the show JJ?*
> If an extra ticket shows up I'm interested (not much of a chance of that happening, but you catch no fish if you don't toss a line in!). Didn't even know they were touring again, but I'm interested. I went to a dozen or so shows back in the day, would love to see them one last time. It would be great if they had a hologram Jerry out there playing with the boys.
> info please looking up tickets now.
> TMB-


Both SF days....I got lucky in the initial drawing & scored 8 tickets, 4 tickets for each night. I got them for the crew. I think they are all spoken for as of now....yeah this should be a good show


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Both SF days....I got lucky in the initial drawing & scored 8 tickets, 4 tickets for each night. I got them for the crew. I think they are all spoken for as of now....yeah this should be a good show


I'll get mine then from a ticket agent. You can get in for under $100, but your sitting behind the stage. I'll see what pops up, but I think I'm going to the show.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll get mine then from a ticket agent. You can get in for under $100, but your sitting behind the stage. I'll see what pops up, but I think I'm going to the show.
> TMB-


For the first night I got 4 200 level center stage seats & the 2nd night I drew 4 on the floor...PC said he was going to be on the floor in front of the stage with all the old hippies..lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey jj bring the disk for the scope when you come up I can't get good enough service to load the program

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

I transplanted the Purple Haze today:









Animal Cookies from the December BBQ:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey PC, if that fawn is still around in the morning, please call these guy's.......http://fawnrescue.org/


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 11, 2015)

The fucken dogs just got a ass whooping  while I was watering the second greenhouse they found it and killed it I'm pissed 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The fucken dogs just got a ass whooping  while I was watering the second greenhouse they found it and killed it I'm pissed
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Damn......I'm sad


----------



## adower (Jun 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The fucken dogs just got a ass whooping  while I was watering the second greenhouse they found it and killed it I'm pissed
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Wow cant believe they caught It deer are pretty fast and agile.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

adower said:


> Wow cant believe they caught It deer are pretty fast and agile.


it was a day old fawn.......you could walk right up to it


----------



## adower (Jun 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it was a day old fawn.......you could walk right up to it


Ah didny see that. Sad day Indeed.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 11, 2015)

Yesterday it was following me around I guess I can't be to pissed at the dogs they are just following there instincts but it's still wrong and uneceptable 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sure they will do everything they can to prevent it from happening again...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

There are more deer out there guy's....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

That Rye grass & water are a big draw for those deer during a drought...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That Rye grass & water are a big draw for those deer during a drought...


Yes it is 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Jun 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That Rye grass & water are a big draw for deer during a drought...



THE CIRCLE OF LIFE ... AND IT MOVES YOUR SOUL... LOL

just a dog expessing its dogness ... happens... got a 70 lbs black bear cub just rovimg around looking for a fight ....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

The crew feels bad about it, there not up there to kill baby deer...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

PC would you do me a big favor & delete that babies picture...I can't bear to look at her...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC would you do me a big favor & delete that babies picture...I can't bear to look at her...


I can't delete it I don't know how

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I can't delete it I don't know how
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


at the bottom of the post is "Edit Delete Report"......buttons...


----------



## mofoo (Jun 11, 2015)

poor deer but stuff happens. the dogs are not vicious the deer was just to close to there space poor deer tho


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> at the bottom of the post is "Edit Delete Report"......buttons...


I don't have them options on my phone 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2015)

There are more baby deer out there bro, have to watch out for them


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 12, 2015)

I shot a message to the admins to see if they could remove the pic for you guys.


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 12, 2015)

you know what @partlycloudy I dont know you personally so I retract my statement that "your a fucking idiot" but I will say that you need to do a lot more research into working dogs and raising a working animal if your going to physically reprimand a dog for chasing and killing a small animal when you are in no way supervising its actions.

this was entirely your own fault and as the smarter species you owe it to your dogs to learn how to properly perform a corrective action ( not beating your dog after it did something you didnt even witness) and stop anthropomorphizing them "its still wrong" how does a dog know the difference between what you view to be morally correct or not? Its not a human, all the dog knows is hey look a prey animal.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2015)

Take it easy @bf80255 thats the first time you have commented on here but rough to call pc a fucking idiot in your first comment,show a lil respect dude.
Obviously pc is pissed about what happens and as human as we are he might also feel bad bout giving the dogs a whipping but thats the human nature in all of us just like its the dogs nature to maybe kill another animal.
Not starting an argument here just what respect shown 
Im pretty sure the dogs would have been prewarned in their own masters words to leave the fawn alone.....peace


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 12, 2015)

Sad just sad. Lets have a few moments of peace here.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 12, 2015)

ya lets all smoke a bowl everyone and get some good vibes going.


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Take it easy @bf80255 thats the first time you have commented on here but rough to call pc a fucking idiot in your first comment,show a lil respect dude.
> Obviously pc is pissed about what happens and as human as we are he might also feel bad bout giving the dogs a whipping but thats the human nature in all of us just like its the dogs nature to maybe kill another animal.
> Not starting an argument here just what respect shown
> Im pretty sure the dogs would have been prewarned in their own masters words to leave the fawn alone.....peace


Regardless of how anyone feels, beating a dog because of a lack of understanding is fucking WRONG, if I was on here bragging about beating my lady because she cheated on me or some stupid shit Id still get my head bit off but when its a dog its different?

no its not.

dont get a working animal if you dont know what your doing, dogs dont speak english they understand "commands"

Yeah your right tho @ruby fruit im not trying to be a little internet thug bitch (removed my first post)
but come on man were a long way from rubbing dogs nose in shit and fucking beating them!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> Regardless of how anyone feels, beating a dog because of a lack of understanding is fucking WRONG, if I was on here bragging about beating my lady because she cheated on me or some stupid shit Id still get my head bit off but when its a dog its different?
> 
> no its not.
> 
> ...


Point made i get what your saying full respect for that ...not trying to get an argument happening just thought id jump to someones defense for my own reasons.
All good man ill slip back into my hole now ive finished duties on my nightshift and just wanna go home to smoke a nice smoke..problem is im 500 ks away from home a week at a time


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> Regardless of how anyone feels, beating a dog because of a lack of understanding is fucking WRONG, if I was on here bragging about beating my lady because she cheated on me or some stupid shit Id still get my head bit off but when its a dog its different?
> 
> no its not.
> 
> ...


obviously you don't know the people in this thread...if you did, you would understand how PC feels about his dog and in no way shape or manner was 'bragging' about what happened. I totally get where you are coming from, but you just can't come in here and make statements about people that aren't true.


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> obviously you don't know the people in this thread...if you did, you would understand how PC feels about his dog and in no way shape or manner was 'bragging' about what happened. I totally get where you are coming from, but you just can't come in here and make statements about people that aren't true.


Yeah that was my bad for flashing like that (im kind of a hothead) I apologize for that, however I still stand by what I was saying this wasnt the dogs fault so he shouldnt have had to pay for it, getting beat is psychologically scarring, not just to dogs, but the dogs cant speak for themselves so I just really dont like injustices directed at them.

I dont know any of you personally but Ive been watching this thread for quite a while and I read your posts daily.
im high now so ill slink back into my realm of lurking threads.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> Yeah that was my bad for flashing like that (im kind of a hothead) I apologize for that, however I still stand by what I was saying this wasnt the dogs fault so he shouldnt have had to pay for it, getting beat is psychologically scarring, not just to dogs, but the dogs cant speak for themselves so I just really dont like injustices directed at them.
> 
> I dont know any of you personally but Ive been watching this thread for quite a while and I read your posts daily.
> im high now so ill slink back into my realm of lurking threads.


No hard feelings, and I do understand what you are saying. I feel very passionately about animals...especially dogs. I am a hothead myself  though I have calmed down in the last year or two lol, and have been known to go off on people a time or two if I am passionate about something.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2015)

Lets lighten the mood...here in my beutiful country australia im considered to be a gd bloke...heres my song..crikey


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

that is too funny Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> No hard feelings, and I do understand what you are saying. I feel very passionately about animals...especially dogs. I am a hothead myself  though I have calmed down in the last year or two lol, and have been known to go off on people a time or two if I am passionate about something.


I have just had my annual preformance review last nite on my years work.
Got slammed for wearing my heart on my sleeve and speaking my mind to often so no cash bonus for me.
I said i wint bd a company robot and if you dont like it you can always terminate me after nearly 10 yrs in the job.
They came back with you are our most knowledgeable and well versed employee in your field so we wont get rid of you.
I refuse to be a company robot id rather die knowing i am tru to myself than be a jackarse just so the big wigs can get there hands on dirty money.

Rant over i dont even know why i just said that but i have so i wont delete.hope everyone has a gd day


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

much love Ruby


----------



## Joedank (Jun 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I have just had my annual preformance review last nite on my years work.
> Got slammed for wearing my heart on my sleeve and speaking my mind to often so no cash bonus for me.
> I said i wint bd a company robot and if you dont like it you can always terminate me after nearly 10 yrs in the job.
> They came back with you are our most knowledgeable and well versed employee in your field so we wont get rid of you.
> ...


sorry my man ... glad you speak your mind ... folks who dont end up blowing them out.... hope the money means less to you than your sanity . many find life the other way around.... lol ... i heard if it wernt for aussies like yourself tinfoil would be 500 dollas a roll


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2015)

Heay PC lok what I caught for Sage.......


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice! How was the weather?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice! How was the weather?


overcast but calm....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 12, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> you know what @partlycloudy I dont know you personally so I retract my statement that "your a fucking idiot" but I will say that you need to do a lot more research into working dogs and raising a working animal if your going to physically reprimand a dog for chasing and killing a small animal when you are in no way supervising its actions.
> 
> this was entirely your own fault and as the smarter species you owe it to your dogs to learn how to properly perform a corrective action ( not beating your dog after it did something you didnt even witness) and stop anthropomorphizing them "its still wrong" how does a dog know the difference between what you view to be morally correct or not? Its not a human, all the dog knows is hey look a prey animal.


I've been trying to figure out a way to say this nicely but there is no nice way to tell somebody to fuck off  the dogs do not get "beat" they were scolded and locked in the kennel they had no intentions of killing the Baby fawn the fawn was abandoned and had been hangin out here for a couple days the dogs just wanted to play its what dogs do and as far as supervision the dogs know there boundrys on the farm and patrol the farm like they are supposed to do these dogs are treated better than most people treat there kids and before you spout your mouth off calling me a fucking idiot mabey you should man the fuck up and come stand in my face and say it and we shall see who the idiot is 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2015)

PC I have truly read every post in 115 pages. I know how you love your babys.If said person has actually read this whole topic they would know how you love your Sage.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2015)

Still growin hi from cali


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2015)

beautiful () Cali. Please give big big hug Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> beautiful () Cali. Please give big big hug Ruby


Im.missing her at the moment as i work away but im home in 2 days cant wait to see her


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way to say this nicely but there is no nice way to tell somebody to fuck off  the dogs do not get "beat" they were scolded and locked in the kennel they had no intentions of killing the Baby fawn the fawn was abandoned and had been hangin out here for a couple days the dogs just wanted to play its what dogs do and as far as supervision the dogs know there boundrys on the farm and patrol the farm like they are supposed to do these dogs are treated better than most people treat there kids and before you spout your mouth off calling me a fucking idiot mabey you should man the fuck up and come stand in my face and say it and we shall see who the idiot is
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app



okay I just wanna get back to watching JJ's log (sent you a pm)


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

Any news on the generator PC?..


----------



## nuggs (Jun 13, 2015)

morning everyone. just read up. nice fish JJ you lucky man !


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Any news on the generator PC?..


The part comes in on Monday 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The part comes in on Monday
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome!....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

nuggs said:


> morning everyone. just read up. nice fish JJ you lucky man !


nuggs my luck was getting to spend the day with friends out on the water, the fish was just a bonus. Thanks again my brother, a day I won't forget....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> nuggs my luck was getting to spend the day with friends out on the water, the fish was just a bonus. Thanks again my brother, a day I won't forget....


Good feeling story


----------



## nuggs (Jun 13, 2015)

I almost got in a accident on the road home. My brother borrowed my pick-up back in feb. and had a rearend coliision . It's needed front end work since. I took my eyes off the road for a second and we were swinging! scared the shit out of me . It's going in the shop monday.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

I am glad you are OK.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'm glad you made it home safe nuggs, it was a long day, but worth it...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, I'm glad you made it home safe nuggs, it was a long day, but worth it...


Wicked photo man...and glad u ok nuggs get that car sorted bro u need to be around for quite a few grows yet bud


----------



## fumble (Jun 13, 2015)

Damn...glad you made it home safe Nuggs


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2015)

Glad everyone is safe. Thats the point.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

What is your truck's name - Christine?!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is your truck's name - Christine?!


Next year I'll throw some beanbag chairs in the back of the van & van pool it.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

I want to know when I can come up and visit the ranch. I need to lose some weight


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to know when I can come up and visit the ranch. I need to lose some weight


start walking.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

151 hours from my house to Sacramento. I am going to use my skateboard.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## A+++ (Jun 13, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> Regardless of how anyone feels, beating a dog because of a lack of understanding is fucking WRONG, if I was on here bragging about beating my lady because she cheated on me or some stupid shit Id still get my head bit off but when its a dog its different?
> 
> no its not.
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Wicked photo man...and glad u ok nuggs get that car sorted bro u need to be around for quite a few grows yet bud


Well, there was a nice photo.....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 14, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way to say this nicely but there is no nice way to tell somebody to fuck off  the dogs do not get "beat" they were scolded and locked in the kennel they had no intentions of killing the Baby fawn the fawn was abandoned and had been hangin out here for a couple days the dogs just wanted to play its what dogs do and as far as supervision the dogs know there boundrys on the farm and patrol the farm like they are supposed to do these dogs are treated better than most people treat there kids and before you spout your mouth off calling me a fucking idiot mabey you should man the fuck up and come stand in my face and say it and we shall see who the idiot is
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Hey PC
Bummer about the deer, but living in the foothills it's going to happen. I can't tell you how many animals my Pit Bull Terriers have killed over the years. Everything from grasshoppers to wild boar to the neighbors dog (damn dog should have never came into my yard).
Here's the definition of "Terrier" from the dictionary. 
*terrier1*
*/ˈtɛrɪə/ 
noun 
1. 
any of several usually small, active, and short-bodied breeds of dog, originally trained to hunt animals living underground 
Word Origin 
C15: from Old French chien terrier earth dog, from Medieval Latin terrārius belonging to the earth, from Latin terra earth .*
The shits in their blood. Very territorial animals.
When my male pit "Raider" killed a deer, I cut the head off the deer and tied it around his neck. I let him carry it around for a few days, put him on time outs, he knew I was pissed. He never killed another deer that I know of, but he was often on his own so who knows. Did the same thing when we got chickens, he killed a few of them at once, I beat his ass, tied that chicken around his neck for 4 days, stank like hell, but he never killed another chicken.
Big hug brother, nobody wants that shit, but it's going to happen living in the foothills and owning pits. My only suggestion is not to post stuff like that on a thread full of tree hugging, animal loving, pot smoking people. Might be best to keep that news on the farm.
Stay safe brother, we missed you on the boat!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, what's done is done, lessons learned.....need to move on


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2015)

I went fishing yesterday.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, what's done is done, lessons learned.....need to move on


Yep and im going home to smoke fresh wonder woman indoor...yep cut a few cuttings heres the result woo yeah ...


----------



## unspecified (Jun 14, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way to say this nicely but there is no nice way to tell somebody to fuck off  the dogs do not get "beat" they were scolded and locked in the kennel they had no intentions of killing the Baby fawn the fawn was abandoned and had been hangin out here for a couple days the dogs just wanted to play its what dogs do and as far as supervision the dogs know there boundrys on the farm and patrol the farm like they are supposed to do these dogs are treated better than most people treat there kids and before you spout your mouth off calling me a fucking idiot mabey you should man the fuck up and come stand in my face and say it and we shall see who the idiot is
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


It happens in the country! My dogs have chased deer, turkey, horses and coyote. They get punished if they do anything more than chase them away. My wolfhound tackled a buck in my back yard, she got punished and put in the kennel. I couldnt be too mad she was protecting the property Like she is supposed to. I never showed her not to go at the deer and dont want her to think its okay for other animals/people to come over my fence.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 14, 2015)

I would rather kill a human than a deer lol but when it comes to my livelihood if the damn deer keeps eating my plants I'll have to shoot them if I see them... Unfortunately


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah how about those Warriors, ugh?....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I went fishing yesterday.....
> View attachment 3440005


Nice salmon JJ. Like the hat too. Any day fishing is a good day. GT


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Nice salmon JJ. Like the hat too. Any day fishing is a good day. GT


Yes indeed


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jun 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Light dep Cherry Pie......
> View attachment 3436146
> View attachment 3436145


 nice cherry pies. This is my first year doing them. Got two clones from the cannabis club. They're in 200gal pots. Any tips for this strain?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 15, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> nice cherry pies. This is my first year doing them. Got two clones from the cannabis club. They're in 200gal pots. Any tips for this strain?


A 7 foot support cage anchored to the ground. She is one of my all time favorite outdoor strains.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey PC look what finally arrived in the mail today....


----------



## 757growin (Jun 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what finally arrived in the mail today....
> View attachment 3440928 View attachment 3440926
> View attachment 3440923
> View attachment 3440924


Awesome! Have fun and don't trip to hard! Lols


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Awesome! Have fun and don't trip to hard! Lols


I got this for the crew, I'm not going. Somebody has to stay home & watch Sage..


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I got this for the crew, I'm not going. Somebody has to stay home & watch Sage..



DJJ you cool as ice water.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2015)

jj went fishing the boyz going jamming...fair deal


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 15, 2015)

Getting ready to make the trek to Chicago, but my tickets havent come yet!


----------



## nuggs (Jun 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is your truck's name - Christine?!


It's name is for sale now.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what finally arrived in the mail today....
> View attachment 3440928 View attachment 3440926
> View attachment 3440923
> View attachment 3440924


I'm getting excited  I hope they don't take the tickets when we get there I sure would love to put the stub in my photo album 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Jun 16, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I'm getting excited  I hope they don't take the tickets when we get there I sure would love to put the stub in my photo album
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


dont worry they dont even tear the stubs now that they have the scanners,,,lol 
sometimes i get out a bag of stubs and remember ...lol or not as the case may be ..haha
hope ya have a blast


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

WOW, things are really starting to take off, I think this will be my best year yet, sparing any disasters. JJ and PC you guys have been a huge inspiration for me and I can only hope to one day compete on a level such as yours. But I make do with what I got. Gotta find room to put up a light depo greenhouse. That is where its at, I am so jealous. Anyways, I hope to gain a little cred with you all this year, as I am hoping for an invite to the infamous BBQ I have been reading so much about.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking Hella sweet SS.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 16, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> WOW, things are really starting to take off, I think this will be my best year yet, sparing any disasters. JJ and PC you guys have been a huge inspiration for me and I can only hope to one day compete on a level such as yours. But I make do with what I got. Gotta find room to put up a light depo greenhouse. That is where its at, I am so jealous. Anyways, I hope to gain a little cred with you all this year, as I am hoping for an invite to the infamous BBQ I have been reading so much about.


No competition here bud we all do the best we can with what we have. Hope You have a awesome year 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

That grateful dead concert. At Levi's. My buddy he works there. He's about 60ish. He got a job there to be close to the team when they left. LOL

Anyway he says "I wonder what the cops are going to do about that pot!? I mean its a dead head concert !" 

LOL


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't mean competing, I just meant that I want to be PRO level like you guys, I'm still stuck down here in the minor leagues. Thats all. Thanks for the well wishes, Ive been watching your threads for a bit now, aspiring to have Giants, like y'all, and I think I might have finally figured it out.
Sorry, I didnt mean to jack the thread randomly either, I dont have a journal going, and no body would follow if I just put up a random pic. So although, I am a new face to many of you around here, I have been around for a bit, and feel like I "know" most of you who regularly contribute. I guess Im just saying I hope to be a more active part of the community, and from what I have seen, the group that hangs around this thread, 1 are mostly local to me (530) and 2 are a decent and knowledgable group of growers, and 3 are the ones I'd like to get to know. So I just threw my pic up there in hopes of it being recognized as a firm calloused handshake and a how do you do?


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That grateful dead concert. At Levi's. My buddy he works there. He's about 60ish. He got a job there to be close to the team when they left. LOL
> 
> Anyway he says "I wonder what the cops are going to do about that pot!? I mean its a dead head concert !"
> 
> LOL


Its the bay area! No one cares about all that pot, its all being grown in a 200,000 sq ft warehouse nextdoor.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 16, 2015)

im the only normal one in this group @sierrasensi


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

You are a good one to keep around ruby, with you still alive, I know the world didnt end today, for its tomorrow for you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 16, 2015)

you have done your research gd I like that...I also like the size of you plants in veg looking great ...strains?


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

Critical, Strawberry Blue, Truth, and Tahoe OG, I have 2 Afgoo going but they arent in the picture


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 16, 2015)

can you point out the strawberry blue and the critical? I done strawberry blue season just gone and have some critical seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> can you point out the strawberry blue and the critical? I done strawberry blue season just gone and have some critical seeds


front middle strawberry blue?or back row far left?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> Its the bay area! No one cares about all that pot, its all being grown in a 200,000 sq ft warehouse nextdoor.


that's what I told him. I told he better bring me some. Hahaa, this guy still has a preroll a coworker gave him like 8 years back. He's scared for some reason. I told him that's the time to light it. Or give it to me


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> front middle strawberry blue?or back row far left?


Front middle is Strawberry blue, the Critical are the left side.


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 16, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> that's what I told him. I told he better bring me some. Hahaa, this guy still has a preroll a coworker gave him like 8 years back. He's scared for some reason. I told him that's the time to light it. Or give it to me


Too bad, to be in the land of milk and honey, and be lactose intolerant and allergic to bees.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 16, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> Front middle is Strawberry blue, the Critical are the left side.


I was right first guess least I took notice of the blue last season..shes a nice smoke that's a gd size you got going there for sure


----------



## nuggs (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm interested in the critical your growing . suppost to be the best out there. please keep me in the loop on how it does. also if you have insect problems hit me up.

@sierrasensi


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 17, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I'm interested in the critical your growing . suppost to be the best out there. please keep me in the loop on how it does. also if you have insect problems hit me up.
> 
> @sierrasensi


Will do Nuggs, They were a freebie, and I just popped them as a side project, and intended to keep them aside, but they were outgrowing anything else I had, so I put them in the main garden, had no choice, was told they were a short plant, 3 ft, max, lol yeah right. Anyways, I hear good things about Critical, only time will tell I guess.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 17, 2015)

Cool and they look great! They won cups in 2014 so you won't be disappointed I don't think. your garden looks lush, great job!


----------



## nuggs (Jun 17, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> Will do Nuggs, They were a freebie, and I just popped them as a side project, and intended to keep them aside, but they were outgrowing anything else I had, so I put them in the main garden, had no choice, was told they were a short plant, 3 ft, max, lol yeah right. Anyways, I hear good things about Critical, only time will tell I guess.


I started to order it .Glad you are running it so we can see how it does...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

After a few delays, everything has finally made it into big pots. They should really take off now. Greenhouse #2.......


----------



## nuggs (Jun 19, 2015)

Woo ray JJ is back with a update ! looks awesome !


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

Greenhouse #1.......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

Light dep Cherry Pie.....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 19, 2015)

I think you guy's got them in just in time. they should fill in nicely.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #1.......
> View attachment 3443692
> View attachment 3443691


Looks like a Christmas tree farm up in there! Round of applause for the crew getting to where you all are at today. Straight killing it!


----------



## adower (Jun 19, 2015)

Atta way kid!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looks like a Christmas tree farm up in there! Round of applause for the crew getting to where you all are at today. Straight killing it!


it's hard to believe how much work they have put it that you cannot see. This was raw land 2 months ago....one thing I failed to mention before was that we had the first greenhouse built & the well & roads in, before we closed escrow....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 19, 2015)

opps


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

PC said that he was down in the greenhouse watering the other evening & a drone flew directly overhead......


----------



## nuggs (Jun 19, 2015)

Amazon delivery ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 19, 2015)

I bet its a nearby farm... hopefully not some high tech ripper


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2015)

An u shoot the drone down from a distance


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

The old farmstead...greenhouse #1 & light dep plants...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

Sweet Sage......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2015)

Lone Oak.....


----------



## mofoo (Jun 19, 2015)

looking good jj  always gettin me with these dog pics


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC said that he was down in the greenhouse watering the other evening & a drone flew directly overhead......


I see a couple air force helicopters later in the day so I'm assuming the drone and coptors are related 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2015)

mofoo said:


> looking good jj  always gettin me with these dog pics


How about this one the wife brought the girl a toy today...i said thats a bit cruel


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3443777
> How about this one the wife brought the girl a toy today...i said thats a bit cruel


Lol looks adorable. is it cold over there I see winter cloths on the human

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mofoo (Jun 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3443777
> How about this one the wife brought the girl a toy today...i said thats a bit cruel


hahaha aww what a good doggirl. those eyes are beautiful too


----------



## papapayne (Jun 19, 2015)

awww. Awesome pics all around!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol looks adorable. is it cold over there I see winter cloths on the human
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Its winter here now pc we dont get snow where i am but frost in the mornings now and then the temps dont go into minus degrees


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2015)

Heres calis future boyfriend waiting until he is 12 months old (by then cali will be 15 months) they are having one litter we will be keeping a girl to keep the family tree going ..... calis got the sad face hooch has the tongue out


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Solstice everyone!....today the longest or shortest day of the year......


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2015)

It's really like Christmas today for me. All this sun and got my first father's day gift in 8 years. Feeling awesome. Happy father's to you jj and any out there on the farm. And to father farmers checking in on this thread.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3443874 Heres calis future boyfriend waiting until he is 12 months old (by then cali will be 15 months) they are having one litter we will be keeping a girl to keep the family tree going ..... calis got the sad face hooch has the tongue out


hey Rudy I'll send you a bucket of maxsea if you send me one of Cali's pups.lol


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there, even the fur fathers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey Rudy I'll send you a bucket of maxsea if you send me one of Cali's pups.lol


Ive been hoping someone would return karma by offering to send me a bucket of maxsea for this season but alas....lol


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2015)

sign me up for pups!!


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 21, 2015)

Gonna sleep pretty light tonight I'm sure the winds are gonna blow this fire away from me. And looks like cal fire is already doing what they can to get it under control 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Gonna sleep pretty light tonight I'm sure the winds are gonna blow this fire away from me. And looks like cal fire is already doing what they can to get it under control
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


We had 4 fires in my county last week, and 3 in the next county over. They were knocked down fairly fast, but resources are high at the moment. What's September going to be like?
Stay safe up there PC.
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> We had 4 fires in my county last week, and 3 in the next county over. They were knocked down fairly fast, but resources are high at the moment. What's September going to be like?
> Stay safe up there PC.
> TMB-


September is gonna be scary I have the genny running to top off the water tanks here if it gets close I will evacuate after I turn on the sprinklers I already have a bugout bag packed with my unreplacable stuff and some cloths and some good smoke cal fire flys a flight pattern right over the farm it's been crazy most of the day 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 21, 2015)

Costco has a 9' x 18' x 4' deep pool for $500 + tax. I'm thinking of getting that just for the water storage (okay, swimming too). We already have a 2500 gallon tank.
I like the bug out bag.
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Costco has a 9' x 18' x 4' deep pool for $500 + tax. I'm thinking of getting that just for the water storage (okay, swimming too). We already have a 2500 gallon tank.
> I like the bug out bag.
> TMB-


That's not a bad deal for a pool. And with my trust in the government and the chance of martial law before the demon is out of office a bugout bag is a must 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn cal fire works fast I don't see any smoke over there at all now and no more planes except a spotter plane 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2015)

amen to that man...people think im crazy but I fully expect to see a collapse in the american way of life


partlycloudy said:


> That's not a bad deal for a pool. And with my trust in the government and the chance of martial law before the demon is out of office a bugout bag is a must
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2015)

put the guns away boys...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 21, 2015)

No guns here but I'm pretty accurate with the new bad ass slingshot

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm gonna build one of those golf ball guns....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2015)

I have cyanide...no need for guns when i can make a burger as everyone needs to eat


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I have cyanide...no need for guns when i can make a burger as everyone needs to eat


No boomerang?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> No boomerang?


Ive thrown one it never came back ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

Im more of a crossbow person


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

SW makes a crossbow?


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet Sage......
> View attachment 3443730


That's one happy pup! look at her smile.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> That's one happy pup! look at her smile.


don't tell PC, but she's the first one I look for when I go up....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Costco has a 9' x 18' x 4' deep pool for $500 + tax. I'm thinking of getting that just for the water storage (okay, swimming too). We already have a 2500 gallon tank.
> I like the bug out bag.
> TMB-


I found the same pool at Walmart for $399 plus free shipping (I think I'll pick mine up). It holds 3900 gallons of water. It would be nice to have 6400 (3900 + 2500) gallons of stand by water on the property.
TMB-
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-18-x-9-x-48-Power-Steel-Rectangular-Frame-Above-Ground-Swimming-Pool/40720870?sourceid=csent029728d035f94149fe86013d7547d63e97&wmlspartner=nextagcom2&affcmpid=528875542&tmode=0000&veh=cse&nextagid=-9186624140920386773


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it's hard to believe how much work they have put it that you cannot see. This was raw land 2 months ago....one thing I failed to mention before was that we had the first greenhouse built & the well & roads in, before we closed escrow....



Thats what I call sweat equity!!! Very very nice job to the crew 



doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #1.......
> View attachment 3443692
> View attachment 3443691


Keep that thumper gassed up, your "bugout" bag ready your good to go.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey PC look what I made....golf ball gun.....and I got 50 rounds of ammo...


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

how does it work captain ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

Drop a golf ball in the short tube & there is a hole in the end of the PVC cap on the long tube & stick the torch in & count 1-2-3 & fill the long tube with gas. pull the ignitor & POW!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

50 rounds at KMart $5.77...


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

I see . so it explodes and out go's the ball. How far will it shoot?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I see . so it explodes and out go's the ball. How far will it shoot?


Depends on how long you count...4-5-6....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

It makes a nifty non lethal gun for farm preditors & such


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

There are videos of guy's shooting them thru windshields of cars....


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

dam So have you tried it yet?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what I made....golf ball gun.....and I got 50 rounds of ammo...
> View attachment 3445921


Freaking awesome! Put some pot stickers on one and sell it to me for a 100! Very cool sir.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 22, 2015)

Put that away


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

Put your gun away jj...u know theres an old bastard on these threads that always tells ppl to put their guns away when they talk about them...

Forget who he is


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

Asian golf ball shooters just 1 dolla


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

In case some of you don't know, I have a Degree in Gunsmithing from Lassen College...really I do


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> dam So have you tried it yet?


No I'm gonna wait until it cools off & drill the hole for the torch this evening.....might shoot it later


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Do you have a gun vice?


Yeah...I haven't used in years. I was gonna be a gunsmith before I got the job with the state...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

Not likely to pick up any federal firearms charges with this contraption...


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

mine holds 40cal.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Not likely to pick up any federal firearms charges with this contraption...


You might have a law suit with asian one dolla girls looking to close your contraption down tho if it shoots golf balls further than they can


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC look what I made....golf ball gun.....and I got 50 rounds of ammo...
> View attachment 3445921


Hmmmm them 2 dogs that were up here raising Hell with sage this morning are gonna learn the hard way not to mess with my lil girl 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Jun 22, 2015)

what happened?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 22, 2015)

nuggs said:


> what happened?


Sage wanted out this morning woke me up early I looked out the window to check the light deps first before I let her out she started barking and growling as I steped out I see her and 2 other pits going at it I grabed my girl and started throwing rocks at the other 2 I've seen one of them before not sure who they belong to but if they come back here to fight with our dogs it's gonna stop. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sage wanted out this morning woke me up early I looked out the window to check the light deps first before I let her out she started barking and growling as I steped out I see her and 2 other pits going at it I grabed my girl and started throwing rocks at the other 2 I've seen one of them before not sure who they belong to but if they come back here to fight with our dogs it's gonna stop.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


The golf ball will be perfect....send them on their way for sure...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The golf ball will be perfect....send them on their way for sure...


If they come back after that the bad ass slingshot will garentee they don't leave I hate to do it but if they hurt my dog it's game over 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2015)

Is there an automatic version in the works?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> Is there an automatic version in the works?


Yeah I think could add a gravity feed magazine with a t-tube on the barrel..... it would be semi-auto...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

Bought everything at Home Depot, no background check or waiting period...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The golf ball will be perfect....send them on their way for sure...


Put paint die on a golf ball shoot one on the rump then when the actual owner sees the mark he will realise his dogs are going where they shouldnt be going and will restrain them better


----------



## sierrasensi (Jun 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Put paint die on a golf ball shoot one on the rump then when the actual owner sees the mark he will realise his dogs are going where they shouldnt be going and will restrain them better


I have a paint ball gun loaded at all times for the same exact reason. There was a neighbor husky, who was colored very much like a coyote, who kept coming, it only took once time, of 6-7 paintballs, he never came back.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 22, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> I have a paint ball gun loaded at all times for the same exact reason. There was a neighbor husky, who was colored very much like a coyote, who kept coming, it only took once time, of 6-7 paintballs, he never came back.


I'm gonna go check out our little tactical store tomorrow they advertise paint ball stuff I had one years ago I remember getting hit with one they sting real bad

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I'm gonna go check out our little tactical store tomorrow they advertise paint ball stuff I had one years ago I remember getting hit with one they sting real bad
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


nuggs has one he will loan you...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> nuggs has one he will loan you...


I'd even have a moving target to practice on lol wonder if he would get mad 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

U could put worming tablets in a paintball and aim for his arse PC lol..you would be doing the owner a favour


----------



## unspecified (Jun 23, 2015)

Im seriously thinking about getting one of these. Keep deer away and most likely people. Find a way to keep some frozen paintballs loaded.







partlycloudy said:


> I'm gonna go check out our little tactical store tomorrow they advertise paint ball stuff I had one years ago I remember getting hit with one they sting real bad
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2015)

That is sweet!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

OK I got the hole drilled & I'm ready to test fire this thing...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> OK I got the hole drilled & I'm ready to test fire this thing...


safety first, and record a video


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

with all the weed growing stuff i have around the house they would probably think I was blasting BHO, if this don't go well....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> with all the weed growing stuff i have around the house they would probably think I was blasting BHO, if this don't go well....


Did the cops show up thinking it was a gunshot lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

still haven't fired it.....do you want to go first PC?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> still haven't fired it.....do you want to go first PC?...


Lol as long as it isn't gonna blow up in my hands I kind of need them for a few years yet  

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

I built it, guess I should go first.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

The Lone Oak delivery van got clipped while it was parked downtown the other day. I have a repair guy coming out tomorrow morning to replace the fender & headlight...$350....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The Lone Oak delivery van got clipped while it was parked downtown the other day. I have a repair guy coming out tomorrow morning to replace the fender & headlight...$350....
> View attachment 3446493


Hit and run?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hit and run?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah, I was parked in an ally...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

I was parked by the dumpster & I noticed the trash truck came while I was gone. I'll guess the guy never even knew he hit me...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm lucky the hood & door still work fine


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, I was parked in an ally...


That's shitty

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 23, 2015)

Time for pushbars!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2015)

It Works!..It fires!.my combustion tube might be a little large, but a hacksaw will take care of that....or maybe I just need to count higher that "2"....lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 23, 2015)

Count to 10 and let her rip!
TMB-
We need that on the boat for those pesky Sea lions!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Count to 10 and let her rip!
> TMB-
> We need that on the boat for those pesky Sea lions!


or for shitty bad mannered deckhands lol


----------



## nuggs (Jun 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The Lone Oak delivery van got clipped while it was parked downtown the other day. I have a repair guy coming out tomorrow morning to replace the fender & headlight...$350....
> View attachment 3446493


Bummer! that van was spotless.


----------



## adower (Jun 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hmmmm them 2 dogs that were up here raising Hell with sage this morning are gonna learn the hard way not to mess with my lil girl
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Uh, just sick Diesel on them


----------



## unspecified (Jun 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sage wanted out this morning woke me up early I looked out the window to check the light deps first before I let her out she started barking and growling as I steped out I see her and 2 other pits going at it I grabed my girl and started throwing rocks at the other 2 I've seen one of them before not sure who they belong to but if they come back here to fight with our dogs it's gonna stop.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


where was diesel? if hes not at the farm full time maybe think about getting another dog. I need at least 3  Dogs like diesel and wolfhounds put pits in their place pretty fast. My wolfhound tosses around my 2 pitbulls for her daily exercise, they dont stand a chance even when they try to double team her. I bet diesel and your girl would have chased them off.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2015)

unspecified said:


> where was diesel? if hes not at the farm full time maybe think about getting another dog. I need at least 3  Dogs like diesel and wolfhounds put pits in their place pretty fast. My wolfhound tosses around my 2 pitbulls for her daily exercise, they dont stand a chance even when they try to double team her. I bet diesel and your girl would have chased them off.


D is on a road trip. He'll be home soon.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2015)

$350 & it took the guy about 45min...
Before & After...


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> $350 & it took the guy about 45min...
> Before & After...
> 
> 
> ...


 Mexican guy?
I've seen them do miracles on auto body's.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Mexican guy?
> I've seen them do miracles on auto body's.
> TMB-


Asian....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 24, 2015)

Found the right ones jj and nuggs and I found out about fishing license too

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool...I knew you would


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you see all the fire equipment going out after we left?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Did you see all the fire equipment going out after we left?


I seen cal fire planes and a spotter plane for awile but no smoke and it's been pretty quiet for awhile now

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2015)

hope it stays quiet out there for you guys


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Cool...I knew you would


The neighbors say thank you for the fish

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The neighbors say thank you for the fish
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome...I hope they like it


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Jj want to dog sit go the the hounds this weekend or should I line up a boarding service for big d and the Italian says thank you the salmon was amazing

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj want to dog sit go the the hounds this weekend or should I line up a boarding service for big d and the Italian says thank you the salmon was amazing
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


PC, where are you guys parking/sitting Sunday?
I'm parking at David's restaurant right across the street from Levi, but no tailgating there. Was hoping to cross paths and tailgate with you guys for a minute. I'm sitting in sec 101, row 20 for the show.
"Some time the lights are shinning on me"
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj want to dog sit go the the hounds this weekend or should I line up a boarding service for big d and the Italian says thank you the salmon was amazing
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hell yes, they can both stay here...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> PC, where are you guys parking/sitting Sunday?
> I'm parking at David's restaurant right across the street from Levi, but no tailgating there. Was hoping to cross paths and tailgate with you guys for a minute. I'm sitting in sec 101, row 20 for the show.
> "Some time the lights are shinning on me"
> TMB-


Our buddy got a suite for us not sure about all the details yet but shoot me a pm wit your number we will try and meet up

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hell yes, they can both stay here...


Sweet if they gets to much to handle don't be afraid to let me know I will get somebody to take big d I will call you tomorrow I was busy getting this big Genny set in place I need a pipe conection for the lp and some 10 gauge wire to go to the campers grrr I hate electrical as much as plumbing lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2015)

do you have help?..


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> do you have help?..


The guy we bought it from helped and the yahoo that works here when he feels like it even helped. I just need to make 2 longer cords tomorrow and hook up the lp tank and I think I can fire up the amusement park 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2015)

did you hook up a service panel?..


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> did you hook up a service panel?..


Yes he did  I think I might need to replace the wires coming out of the genny I don't think they are long enough eather but it will work for the time being and sage sends her kisses that she just insisted on climbing up here and licked the tablet lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Our buddy got a suite for us not sure about all the details yet but shoot me a pm wit your number we will try and meet up
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


A suite?
Sweet!
LOL
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A suite?
> Sweet!
> LOL
> TMB-


Well that's what he called the hotel room lol I will probly end up in some strange ally its gonna be a great trip I garentee it lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Somebody had a rough day and I even kept her inside with the air conditioner on most of the day she doesn't mind laying out in the shade but the dang water dish kept getting warm and the bees seemed to be thirsty and sage has some curiosity issues with bees lol she seems to think after they sting her in the mouth that they want to play 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2015)

Bees must taste very good because I have seen dogs yelp as they eat them and then they eat more.


----------



## Six50 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey I was wondering what you think about dyna grow nutrients , what nutes would u suggest trying to have my garden healthy and as frosty as possible lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Hey I was wondering what you think about dyna grow nutrients , what nutes would u suggest trying to have my garden healthy and as frosty as possible lol


maxsea


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 26, 2015)

A big THANK YOU to NUGGS.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bees must taste very good because I have seen dogs yelp as they eat them and then they eat more.


I'm dog sitting my gfs lab and he,does the same shit. Never stops chasing the Damned bumble bees that are always everywhere on the property. man's best friend not man smartest friend that's for damn sure


----------



## nuggs (Jun 26, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> A big THANK YOU to NUGGS.


you can take a cut on a plant for a clone pretty much any where you want. they say closer to the bottom you cut is better because you get into older growth. cut stick it in the cube and clip the leaves end off to promote hormone and root growth.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 26, 2015)

Again thanks Nuggs. I kept looking until I found


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2015)

House guests....we are puppy sitting this weekend so the crew can attend the Grateful Dead shows ...
Sage & Diesel


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> House guests....we are puppy sitting this weekend so the crew can attend the Grateful Dead shows ...
> Sage & Diesel
> View attachment 3449135




i*S THIS WHAT YOU CALL A PUPPY??? I can tell you are in Cali.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 27, 2015)

We made it to the hotel  had a radiator hose blow on the way I bet it was the fastest parts store parking lot repair they have seen in awhile 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2015)

if you were buying fem seeds whats the closest you could buy to get to cherry pie?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> if you were buying fem seeds whats the closest you could buy to get to cherry pie?


I would look for something purple like GDP or Purple Urkle crossed with some Kush funk. She is pretty unique tho. You may as well save your seed money and just come to Cali and grab a cut to mail to yourself


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I would look for something purple like GDP or Purple Urkle crossed with some Kush funk. She is pretty unique tho. You may as well save your seed money and just come to Cali and grab a cut to mail to yourself


was just looking at gdp and skywalker og kush...ill be coming to cali don't worry bout that just working out which dec its gonna happen


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2015)

I rhimk im drunk again...looking at prices for flights 
Misdus cant go till.2016 or 17 im ready 2015 dec lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

One amazing show 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 28, 2015)

Wonder who sent the rainbow? How did they sound. Man you had good seats


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Wonder who sent the rainbow? How did they sound. Man you had good seats


It was a double rainbow and a few tears from the heavens the show was amazing they sounded great 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 28, 2015)

Please give little Sage a big big hug for me. Such a precious sweet baby.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It was a double rainbow and a few tears from the heavens the show was amazing they sounded great
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Must have been quite the show, still up at 4:30am posting.
See you guys in 11-12 hours.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It was a double rainbow and a few tears from the heavens the show was amazing they sounded great
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Vending?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Must have been quite the show, still up at 4:30am posting.
> See you guys in a 11-12 hours.
> TMB-


Yo tmb u big mo go of a man ...wanna 3 some with my cool sexy as fuck girl ?...nah ya cant lol.


Hope the dead concert is all u want man


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

> Yo tmb u big mo go of a man ...wanna 3 some with my cool sexy as fuck girl ?...nah ya cant lol.


 Sorry Ruby, can't do that, your wife will fall in love with me and you'll be thrown out of your house, we can't have that now, Besides my wife don't lend me out unless you have car issues, or weed issues.....LOL
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Sorry Ruby, can't do that, your wife will fall in love with me and you'll be thrown out of your house, we can't have that now, Besides my wife don't lend me out unless you have car issues, or weed issues.....LOL
> TMB-


Lol sitting here with the wife telling her..she just said a thick dick over rules cars and houses ..woo im lucky im safe its only 4 inches long but 10.inches wide lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol sitting here with the wife telling her..she just said a thick dick over rules cars and houses ..woo im lucky im safe its only 4 inches long but 10.inches wide lol


Can't touch the bottom of a tuna can, but you can rub both sides going in?
Is that what your wife's saying?
Since the wifes sitting there I never got that tit pic, can you help a friend?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

Good morning @unspecified
How are things over there?
Warm this morning? 77 here, up to beat the heat, take a nap after chores are done. then party with the Dead tonight.
TMB-


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Can't touch the bottom of a tuna can, but you can rub both sides going in?
> Is that what your saying?
> Since the wifes sitting there I never got that tit pic, can you help a friend?
> TMB-



Im waiting with you TMB..


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Good morning Unspecified
> How are things over there?
> Warm this morning? 77 here, up to beat the heat, take a nap after chores are done. then party with the Dead tonight.
> TMB-


Good morning TMB! My stomach doesnt let me sleep much. went to bed at 1230 up by 5. Ill nap at some point today. But like you, Im beating the heat! only 67 deg here So putting in some work.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Good morning @unspecified
> How are things over there?
> Warm this morning? 77 here, up to beat the heat, take a nap after chores are done. then party with the Dead tonight.
> TMB-


Have a great time with the dead!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Good morning TMB! My stomach doesnt let me sleep much. went to bed at 1230 up by 5. Ill nap at some point today. But like you, Im beating the heat! only 67 deg here So putting in some work.


The cloud cover moved in yesterday afternoon and never let the heat escape. Has that hot/humid feel outside this morning, and smells like rain, but the ground is dry. The forecast high for Santa Clara is 78, and it's 77 now outside...perfect!
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

I was lucky yesterday, it was only 90 here then dropped to 88 by 5pm


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 28, 2015)

We have had temps in the high 90s for over 2 weeks. With 60 percent humidity. Im cooking. This gets old quick


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> We have had temps in the high 90s for over 2 weeks. With 60 percent humidity. Im cooking. This gets old quick


Where U at buzzin?
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Where U at buzzin?
> TMB-


My parents are in Washington with temps and humidity like that right now. I feel bad for them, ill take 101/15 over 90/60 anytime!


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Must have been quite the show, still up at 4:30am posting.
> See you guys in 11-12 hours.
> TMB-


When we party we party lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

How's the dogs doing jj hopefully big d isnt raising to much Hell with everyone that walks by

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> How's the dogs doing jj hopefully big d isnt raising to much Hell with everyone that walks by
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


No Big D is doing just fine.......We always listen to classical music on Sunday mornings....I think he likes classical music


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

Sage is sleeping in her bed in the living room, I'll get a pic in a min...


----------



## papapayne (Jun 28, 2015)

yea at my place is been upper 90s, today woke up to it being 92 and thunder lightening hail. weather is getting crazy...


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No Big D is doing just fine.......We always listen to classical music on Sunday mornings....I think he likes classical music
> View attachment 3449981


Awesome thank you so much for puppy sitting and getting these tickets we had a blast 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> How's the dogs doing jj hopefully big d isnt raising to much Hell with everyone that walks by
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


overt agressive behavior tward other animals is somtimes a sign the owner (pack leader ) is stressed, (growing lots of plants might do that) ... no disrespect but JJ might bring out a softer side as alpha . quite confidience has a way of instilling RESPECT in a amazing creature like D....
hope you here a little :
"and were waiting for a miricale""


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> overt agressive behavior tward other animals is somtimes a sign the owner (pack leader ) is stressed, (growing lots of plants might do that) ... no disrespect but JJ might bring out a softer side as alpha . quite confidience has a way of instilling RESPECT in a amazing creature like D....
> hope you here a little :
> "and were waiting for a miricale""


Oh he isn't aggressive he just wants to say hi to everybody with loud barks 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh he isn't aggressive he just wants to say hi to everybody with loud barks
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


except 1/2 of them are walking dogs.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> except 1/2 of them are walking dogs.....


He likes dogs except for males with there nuts 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it like a festival around the stadium?....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

Sage seems like the music too.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Is it like a festival around the stadium?....


Oh yes if a person needs good stuff just walk around for a bit what a huge diversity of people




doublejj said:


> Is it like a festival around the stadium?....



Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh yes if a person needs good stuff just walk around for a bit what a huge diversity of people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How Cool...


----------



## Joedank (Jun 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh yes if a person needs good stuff just walk around for a bit what a huge diversity of people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i am talking about ...  getting it shaking on shakedown street ... used to sell nuggets in the lot oh so long ago



partlycloudy said:


> Oh he isn't aggressive he just wants to say hi to everybody with loud barks
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


cover faces in kisses??


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thats what i am talking about ...  getting it shaking on shakedown street ... used to sell nuggets in the lot oh so long ago
> 
> 
> cover faces in kisses??


Yes he will

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No Big D is doing just fine.......We always listen to classical music on Sunday mornings....I think he likes classical music
> View attachment 3449981


Never get sick of dog pics jj those dogs are awesome.....pc hope u had a great time man thats a memory locked away.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2015)

Dog pile on the daybed.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 29, 2015)

Absolutely amazing I'm glad I was part of history for this

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2015)

@doublejj pushing 6 months old now


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3450440 @doublejj pushing 6 months old now



They grow up so quick


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2015)

I can't wait to hear all the concert stories....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3450440 @doublejj pushing 6 months old now


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I can't wait to hear all the concert stories....


I have a couple of good ones....
First off the show was amazing, great energy there. 80,000 dead heads partying before and during the show was off the hook. I had nice seats for the show, but I have a bum knee, and sitting in one of those seats would have been torture for me, so I inquired about handicap seats. Long story short I ended up with those handicap seats with a perfect view. In our journey to get the handicap seats we were ushered down by the usher to the floor, when there they place floor wrist bands on our wrist, guess we needed them for those handicap seats. So after we get our seats we proceed to the floor for a bit, my son tells me he wants to see how close he can get to the stage. I tell him to go for it.
Before the show we parked across the street at a restaurant called Davids, park there and get a free buffet. Only 1 buffet per parking pass, so I gave it to my son, they placed a yellow wrist band on him to show he paid for his buffet. Well in his journey to get "as close as possible" to the stage he learned that the people in the "pit" area had yellow wrist bands on too. He flashed this yellow wrist band and was let into the pit area, just a few feet away from the stage. So he says he's dancing having a great time and there's this tall dude just in front of him dancing and the tall dude bumps into my son, he turns around to apologize and it's Bill Walton. He said Bill gave him a great big hug, said sorry. He said Bill was cool as fuck, he talked to him a bit, he told Bill that this was his first show, Bill told him that he was lucky to be here for this iconic show, and was glad he was there, and gave him another hug.
What a great story for my son, he was all fired up after the show with his story. He has pictures of Bill, I'll upload when he gets up. My son uses no drugs at all, He's a three sport athlete at his school and they drug test, so he don't burn. His favorite sport is Basketball, so it was a big thrill to meet and enjoy the show with Bill Walton.

The second half of the show I made my way to the floor to absorb that energy. During the drum solo I was making my way off the floor to take a piss and I run into "The Boss and PC" on the floor (80,000 people and I run into these guys). So I came back and hung with the "crew" the last set.
There's a couple of stories for you Jj, I'm sure the crew will have more than a few.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2015)

Bill has been to 850 odd dead shows ?

Holy fuck thats a deadhead for real


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Bill has been to 850 odd dead shows ?
> 
> Holy fuck thats a deadhead for real


Bill asked my son if he was going to Chicago for the final shows, my son said no, Bill told my son he'll be there all three nights. Must be nice to be rich!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2015)

Im not a basketball fan but man those guys rake in the cash


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Bill asked my son if he was going to Chicago for the final shows, my son said no, Bill told my son he'll be there all three nights. Must be nice to be rich!
> TMB-


If you start driving now you can make it in time 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> If you start driving now you can make it in time
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


You know what those shows can do to you PC, my son's ready to go to Chicago now.
His first Dead show and he comes home with a story like that (but all first Dead show are like that, usually a good story comes with them)! If this was 25 years ago he'd be touring with them for the summer, no doubt about that.
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You know what those shows can do to you PC, my son's ready to go to Chicago now.
> His first Dead show and he comes home with a story like that (but all first Dead show are like that, usually a good story comes with them)! If this was 25 years ago he'd be touring with them for the summer, no doubt about that.
> TMB-


Amen to that I wish I would of done it 25 years ago 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2015)

and the rainbow was real.....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)

my first and only dead show, was one of the very last before Jerry died in the mid/late 90's. Vegas. Yes, it was incredible and I wasn't even tripping!


It started misting, thundering and lightening. The band completely dropped the planned set to improvise and riff with mother nature for the better part of an hour. kinda blew my mind, a quite pleasant surprise from the ultimate jam band! man i was glad my roommate dragged me to the show.. my expectations were massively surpassed

the rainbow WAS in fact real.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> my first and only dead show, was one of the very last before Jerry died in the mid/late 90's. Vegas. Yes, it was incredible and I wasn't even tripping!
> 
> 
> It started misting, thundering and lightening. The band completely dropped the planned set to improvise and riff with mother nature for the better part of an hour. kinda blew my mind, a quite pleasant surprise from the ultimate jam band! man i was glad my roommate dragged me to the show.. my expectations were massively surpassed
> ...



I saw the last show they did in vegas. I was tripping on a 10strip though. the part of the riff with the storm rings a huge bell. That was a long while ago. Me and some other hippies came down from southern Utah to catch it. Glad we did. 

Now a days no one would spot me as a hippy... LOL im incognito.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> and the rainbow was real.....



Window pain real


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I have a couple of good ones....
> First off the show was amazing, great energy there. 80,000 dead heads partying before and during the show was off the hook. I had nice seats for the show, but I have a bum knee, and sitting in one of those seats would have been torture for me, so I inquired about handicap seats. Long story short I ended up with those handicap seats with a perfect view. In our journey to get the handicap seats we were ushered down by the usher to the floor, when there they place floor wrist bands on our wrist, guess we needed them for those handicap seats. So after we get our seats we proceed to the floor for a bit, my son tells me he wants to see how close he can get to the stage. I tell him to go for it.
> Before the show we parked across the street at a restaurant called Davids, park there and get a free buffet. Only 1 buffet per parking pass, so I gave it to my son, they placed a yellow wrist band on him to show he paid for his buffet. Well in his journey to get "as close as possible" to the stage he learned that the people in the "pit" area had yellow wrist bands on too. He flashed this yellow wrist band and was let into the pit area, just a few feet away from the stage. So he says he's dancing having a great time and there's this tall dude just in front of him dancing and the tall dude bumps into my son, he turns around to apologize and it's Bill Walton. He said Bill gave him a great big hug, said sorry. He said Bill was cool as fuck, he talked to him a bit, he told Bill that this was his first show, Bill told him that he was lucky to be here for this iconic show, and was glad he was there, and gave him another hug.
> What a great story for my son, he was all fired up after the show with his story. He has pictures of Bill, I'll upload when he gets up. My son uses no drugs at all, He's a three sport athlete at his school and they drug test, so he don't burn. His favorite sport is Basketball, so it was a big thrill to meet and enjoy the show with Bill Walton.
> ...



Thats cool as hell. But a normal Dead Head show. Thanks for sharing TMB


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2015)

$2000 for concert tickets, & dog sit for 3 days so the crew can attend Farewell Grateful Dead concert.....& I got a tshirt.....


jk...thanks guy's....for the memento. The pups & I had a great weekend. I wouldn't have it any other way..


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> $2000 for concert tickets, & dog sit for 3 days so the crew can attend Farewell Grateful Dead concert.....& I got a tshirt.....
> View attachment 3450877
> 
> jk...thanks guy's....for the memento. The pups & I had a great weekend. I wouldn't have it any other way..


You have all our love to brother thank you hugs 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> You have all our love to brother thank you hugs
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I feel the love bro....I had a fun weekend with the dogs. I threw the Kong about a 1000 times...they both climbed into bed with us early this morning....awesome thanks again


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I feel the love bro....I had a fun weekend with the dogs. I threw the Kong about a 1000 times...they both climbed into bed with us early this morning....awesome thanks again


Should of had the golfball launcher working he would of burnt thru a few tanks lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2015)

How did all the plants hold up in your absence PC?....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I feel the love bro....I had a fun weekend with the dogs. I threw the Kong about a 1000 times...they both climbed into bed with us early this morning....awesome thanks again


Doggy cuddles in the morning are the best. I wake up to my 80lb boxer cross in my bed every morning  he comes in and goes back to sleep He's not a morning dog, while my other one is raring to go at 5 am every day.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jun 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> How did all the plants hold up in your absence PC?....


They look great they are definitely filling out 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh yes if a person needs good stuff just walk around for a bit what a huge diversity of people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing that too. Woulda shoulda


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Flashback PC.............


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Happy Flashback PC.............


Ah yes this has been running thru my head all week

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Ah yes this has been running thru my head all week
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I have watched good parts of both shows.....which one did you like better?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have watched good parts of both shows.....which one did you like better?


It's a hard choice but I think we decided Sat night was a little better but they both were awesome

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2015)

It's hard not to miss Bill Walton in the crowd...lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 1, 2015)

I seen him on the big screen 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 2, 2015)

The ladies sure are loveing this heat 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

looking awesome!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The ladies sure are loveing this heat
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



More pics,,, more pics


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> More pics,,, more pics


Lol that's just a tease till jj comes back up 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (Jul 3, 2015)

the mob demands pics!!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 3, 2015)

jk!

how much do you think they are growing a day?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> jk!
> 
> how much do you think they are growing a day?


Its hard to tell when your by them everyday 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Its hard to tell when your by them everyday
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


i line up a branch with a tie on it and date if i can. you can see the new basal breaking(GROWTH) first hand.
the marker stays in the same spot branch goes Up,UP,UP.... i had a blue dream last year grow an inch overnight with a applacation of ca-25 an age old organics


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

Lone Oak Farm.......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

25k Propane Generator....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

PC's cactus garden....


----------



## 757growin (Jul 3, 2015)

That generator is bad ass and the gh got some big girls in there! Kick ass guys! Love the pics jj. Thanks bud


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

Big Diesel.....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3453251


whats the super tall stuff in the back HUGE!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

Carport light dep Cherry Pies...about 1 more week....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> whats the super tall stuff in the back HUGE!!


Yeah we were a couple weeks late in getting them into the big smart pots & some got pretty tall. Some are are hitting 7' now. In the next couple weeks they should fill in....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah we were a couple weeks late in getting them into the big smart pots & some got pretty tall. Some are are hitting 7' now. In the next couple weeks they should fill in....
> View attachment 3453265


best move ever i bet ! my starts one year streatched and i had NO mold in the canopy it was so open each branch becomes a plant on its own i do it on occasion with indy's on purpose... great garden guys GREAT


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

These are in 300gl smart pots...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

Sage & Diesel under Lone Oak.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

Greenhouse #2.....
Had a couple of late males show up, so we have a couple of empty pots. We will be getting a few select plants from the neighbors to replace them....it's all good


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2015)

GH#2...


----------



## papapayne (Jul 3, 2015)

damn man! looking so fucking awesome guys!!


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you jj and all the other veterans watching this thread

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope you have a safe 4th...I'm hiding on the farm, hoping no fireworks around my acreage tonight. 

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 4, 2015)

Getting ready to start 15 more plants I can only get 15 gallon pots what would be the best plants to start this late I'm going to club in morring in Oakland any help would be nice my headband starting to flower couple of days ago


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2015)

It was so good to see the crew back together............


----------



## kystoner (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking great long time stalker but now ill post looking forward to this season things are looking great i could only dream to grow outdoors maybe one day great job and subbed for the show


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking good doublejj.any keepers from the seeds south of the border.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Looking good doublejj.any keepers from the seeds south of the border.


no unfortunately I had no luck with those.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 5, 2015)

Too bad.How bout the Chernobyl,I am curious to see if it stays on my list for next season


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Too bad.How bout the Chernobyl,I am curious to see if it stays on my list for next season


No them either...although I'm not sure I even cracked any Chernobyl...I may still have those seeds


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No them either...although I'm not sure I even cracked any Chernobyl...I may still have those seeds


The 2 Chernobyl ones that you brought up turned out to be males 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No them either...although I'm not sure I even cracked any Chernobyl...I may still have those seeds





partlycloudy said:


> The 2 Chernobyl ones that you brought up turned out to be males
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks guys ,pc very nice work as well.Hope the big leap this year rewards you and the crew as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn JJ I have been away to long and now I have twenty pages to read


----------



## papapayne (Jul 9, 2015)

hey doubleJJ! Man, your cherry pie sure is a grower! After she gets over the transplant, its pretty fun watching how quick she reaches for the sun.

anyway lol. Dabbed the fuck out off some bubble hash, hope all is well brother

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey JJ did the Fireball make it into any of the greenhouses this summer?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Hey JJ did the Fireball make it into any of the greenhouses this summer?


Yes she went up with the first round of light dep plants that I took up in the uhaul trailer. I kinda lost track of her after that. I know they all flowered out ok, but I don't have a harvest total or anything. Maybe PC can remember...it was all good


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe you can try some of these the next round:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)

bring a few to the bbq mo....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

I am half way there on my skateboard!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)

Lone Oak..


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3456820


Looks like your selling Christmas trees! Awesome garden man.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3456822


Badass dog too. Looks like he has a killer bite


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Badass dog too. Looks like he has a killer bite


That's sweet sage, she's a real sweetheart. She was running to greet me....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2015)

I feel like this guy when I go up to the farm for a visit...lol


----------



## papapayne (Jul 10, 2015)

god damn man! Mine are falling behind! those are b e a utiful, and the dogs are awesome man.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Maybe you can try some of these the next round:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I may ask what is this ???


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Cannabis seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Haha JK - It is Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold Landrace crossed with TGA Jilly Bean. I call it Jillanje.

This exact pheno I call Mako. This was the mom:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cannabis seeds



I thank you for the info. They do look a bit different


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Look how happy Sage is to see you JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look how happy Sage is to see you JJ!


It's mutual...


----------



## Six50 (Jul 14, 2015)

is this the claw that makes it male?


----------



## Six50 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 14, 2015)

Just chillin out and cuddling

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fandango (Jul 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3456820


Super nice set up.
Are you feeding Maxsea only?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2015)

Six50 said:


> View attachment 3459386


I'm not seeing any male flowers on that bro....patience


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

This is how i wake up with cali next to me..its been raining all night and very cold shes in the dive position lol ma has gone to work...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3459465 This is how i wake up with cali next to me..its been raining all night and very cold shes in the dive position lol ma has gone to work...


She is getting big...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Just chillin out and cuddling
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Pc i remember discussing foods we feed our dogs a while back...this pic is what cali has for breakfast everyday with the rest of the day filled with kibble and snacks etc like chicken wings and jerky strips.
Breakfast consists of kangaroo mince,lamb heart,chicken,carrot,zucchini,garlic and each day its either an egg or coconut oil mixed in.
I used to hate making it up now it takes me 5 mins and ill let my coffee go cold while i get her food ready ...i wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> She is getting big...


She is jj ...everytime i see a pic of sage and diesel i wanna share cali to.nearly reaching the 7 months old mark she is.
Hope you guys are keeping well


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> She is jj ...everytime i see a pic of sage and diesel i wanna share cali to.nearly reaching the 7 months old mark she is.
> Hope you guys are keeping well


I have been laying low & staying away from the farm for awhile, giving the crew some space. I don't want to pressure them too hard and come across like that guy in the commercial.....and today it is Bastille' Day lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have been laying low & staying away from the farm for awhile, giving the crew some space. I don't want to pressure them too hard and come across like that guy in the commercial.....and today it is Bastille Day lol


Haha bastille day we had that yesterday...wife wanted me to go french on her so i did 
Its no wonder sage is so happy to see you when u have spent some time away from lone oak.
I get that to when i come home from my 5 days away work its awesome


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3459481
> Pc i remember discussing foods we feed our dogs a while back...this pic is what cali has for breakfast everyday with the rest of the day filled with kibble and snacks etc like chicken wings and jerky strips.
> Breakfast consists of kangaroo mince,lamb heart,chicken,carrot,zucchini,garlic and each day its either an egg or coconut oil mixed in.
> I used to hate making it up now it takes me 5 mins and ill let my coffee go cold while i get her food ready ...i wouldnt have it any other way.


Yep Cali eats a Heck of a lot better than sage does but sage gets half a Twinkie every night and all kinds of treats and steak and tri tip I tryed fruits and veggies she don't seem to like them tho 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have been laying low & staying away from the farm for awhile, giving the crew some space. I don't want to pressure them too hard and come across like that guy in the commercial.....and today it is Bastille' Day lol


What the Heck is bastille' day? Lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> What the Heck is bastille' day? Lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Lol...sage is no better off than cali...both dogs loved to death lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> What the Heck is bastille' day? Lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


It is the day we all get cake..."Let them eat cake"...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3456820


fantastic guys!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Off with their heads!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

Mona lisa was a lesbian...but wait...is ahe even french i dunno lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It is the day we all get cake..."Let them eat cake"...


Lol does a Twinkie count as cake 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dirtpower (Jul 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol does a Twinkie count as cake
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Why, yes, yes it would.


----------



## mofoo (Jul 15, 2015)

hey jj when does the cherry pie finish usually outdoors?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2015)

mofoo said:


> hey jj when does the cherry pie finish usually outdoors?


It's a late finisher. I think it may have been the last to finish last year.


----------



## mofoo (Jul 15, 2015)

last week of october?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2015)

early November for me


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2015)

mofoo said:


> last week of october?


....Yeah because they were trimming it while I was watching the SF Giants win the World Series.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 15, 2015)

Had to take the kids for a swim this afternoon

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2015)

30 day review
Greenhouse #1.....6/11/2015


Greenhouse #1 Today 7/15/2015......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2015)

These wire cages are 7'......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 15, 2015)

There looking good 


doublejj said:


> View attachment 3460239[/Q


----------



## papapayne (Jul 16, 2015)

man oh man! b e a u tiful.


----------



## unspecified (Jul 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3460239


Wow


----------



## fandango (Jul 16, 2015)

Speechless,
One of these days!if I live long enough.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2015)

Greenhouse #2..... 6-19-2015



Greenhouse #2 ........7-15-2015


----------



## 757growin (Jul 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #2..... 6-19-2015
> View attachment 3460571
> 
> 
> ...


Should of had pc in the pic again for scale! Lols. Hey you guys gonna run a winter crop? I'm thinking about getting 1 started indoors in Aug under 24 hour light, then put outside to flower Oct 1.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2015)

757growin said:


> Should of had pc in the pic again for scale! Lols. Hey you guys gonna run a winter crop? I'm thinking about getting 1 started indoors in Aug under 24 hour light, then put outside to flower Oct 1.


He's a bit camera shy....Yes we will be cracking some femmed seeds in a couple of weeks for another run.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2015)

my greenhouse is going up starting today and hope to be finished saturday! living the dream


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> my greenhouse is going up starting today and hope to be finished saturday! living the dreamView attachment 3460620


Sweet!...looking healthy brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet!...looking healthy brother


Thanks JJ
you guys are killing it down there. great work man


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks JJ
> you guys are killing it down there. great work man


Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day long.....lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2015)

1 roll of 7' remesh cage wire......


----------



## 757growin (Jul 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> He's a bit camera shy....Yes we will be cracking some femmed seeds in a couple of weeks for another run.....


Sweet! I just got a ton of beans in the mail. I'm excited to get the next one going. Lols. Keep kicking butt up there.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2015)

My Cherry Pie flowered hard and is already finished!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 17, 2015)

Sage sure acts like a mountain goat lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## PKHydro (Jul 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> living the dreamView attachment 3460620


Nice, getting your socks in the dirt. Connecting with old mother earth, I like it. Lol


----------



## Joedank (Jul 17, 2015)

if you want to automate your dep next year PC heres a link to a DIY supply place in nevada city http://www.grizzlyhill.com/pages/Component page.html


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

Find any color?


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Find any color?


A little all flour gold where we were

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 18, 2015)

Sage found a cool spot to chill out

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sage found a cool spot to chill out
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I remember a pic last season with sage or diesel under one of the trees ....


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember a pic last season with sage or diesel under one of the trees ....


I don't normally allow them in the smart pots when there planted but I couldn't resist a pic she looked so happy I had to get a pic before I made her get out of there 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

I want to lay down next to her!

Start a B&B where you sleep with the trees!

A little color in the pan is always a nice feeling. I just want to find a nice nugget one of these days


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

3 course meals under flowering trees lol


----------



## reza92 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to lay down next to her!
> 
> Start a B&B where you sleep with the trees!
> 
> A little color in the pan is always a nice feeling. I just want to find a nice nugget one of these days


ive never been gold panning but i have been opal mining.
the rush you get when you find a nice seam of colour is like no other


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

reza92 said:


> ive never been gold panning but i have been opal mining.
> the rush you get when you find a nice seam of colour is like no other


Im very close to opal mining country


----------



## reza92 (Jul 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im very close to opal mining country


i played in fields far from you ruby, seeking the almighty black opal

deepest shaft ive been down is 66 feet. i find it fun but Ive seen guys freak out over it. the first time down gets the heart racing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

reza92 said:


> ive never been gold panning but i have been opal mining.
> the rush you get when you find a nice seam of colour is like no other


We handle 17 kg gold bars every week here


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

View attachment 3461964


reza92 said:


> i played in fields far from you ruby, seeking the almighty black opal
> 
> deepest shaft ive been down is 66 feet. i find it fun but Ive seen guys freak out over it. the first time down gets the heart racing


I have always been partial to Boulder, to hell with that "dubblet" crap.


----------



## reza92 (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3461964
> 
> 
> I have always been partial to Boulder, to hell with that "dubblet" crap.


the guy who owns the mine cuts doublets and triplets if he needs to pay the bills but mostly just polishes whole stones when he can


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 19, 2015)

Dogs are the perfect growing partners. They never tell anyone else about your grow, and they always let you know when someone is in your garden


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to lay down next to her!
> 
> Start a B&B where you sleep with the trees!
> 
> A little color in the pan is always a nice feeling. I just want to find a nice nugget one of these days


We are getting ALMOST pickers  where one of my spots is at in Yuba County. I sense a picker/nugget coming soon though.
Supposedly, I keep hearing, dredging will soon be allowed again here in Ca. Not sure if it's only going to be on BLM/federal land, but I hope so either way. Fun shit.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2015)

As quiet as it's been kept, we have several old mine shafts & holes on our farm property. This is gold country. One of the biggest gold mines ever in the US is just a few miles away, Empire Mine. In their hayday the Empire mine had 100 of these rock crushers working 24/7, you could hear the mine for many miles....



It's a state park now....100's of miles of shafts & tunnels. Here is a model of the mine shafts...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

Thinking of starting a crew???? I'm a true Muck Rat.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Thinking of starting a crew???? I'm a true Muck Rat.


It's all we can do to keep PC out of the holes. lol He told me he spotted 2 more the other day...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

LOL. You should let him enjoy the cool air of working underground during the day, tend to the plants at dusk!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL. You should let him enjoy the cool air of working underground during the day, tend to the plants at dusk!


your not helping....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> As quiet as it's been kept, we have several old mine shafts & holes on our farm property. This is gold country. One of the biggest gold mines ever in the US is just a few miles away, Empire Mine. In their hayday the Empire mine had 100 of these rock crushers working 24/7, you could hear the mine for many miles....
> 
> View attachment 3462476
> 
> ...


Nice!
I've got a buddy up in Nevada county(above the Malakoff Diggins). There's an old mine near him. Not as big as the Empire though.
Lots and lots of flood gold in the yuba rivers. More than any other river system I've been on
I'm going to be selling my pad in butte co, and head over to Nevada co.
Fuck Butte county! And fuck Yuba county now! It's fuckin bullshit


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok ok, I get it, you want to go for the sure thing.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Ok ok, I get it, you want to go for the sure thing.


I don't want him to get hurt...


----------



## papapayne (Jul 19, 2015)

timfbmx said:


> Dogs are the perfect growing partners. They never tell anyone else about your grow, and they always let you know when someone is in your garden



I love dogs, mans best friend. I gotta admit though, Im pretty partial to my geese in the garden though  they never break branches or dig up plants, they add awesome fertilizer, and they go crazy if someone is in the garden.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

When I was a kid we went to mine in the Rockies that took forever to reach the bottom. That was a trip!

It was a steep angle and we just kept going down in this big cart full of people.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess im a party pooper then ...i dont dig or sift for gold just use nasty chemicals to leach it all so it can be poured for fat cats


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I don't want him to get hurt...


Sometimes thats like letting your first child ride the bike ...until they prove they wont get hurt the faith isnt there.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

I worked underground for 6 yrs until I couldn't pass a pulmonary test without an asthma spray.
I transferred to the Mill (for my health) and went stir crazy! I only lasted 3 mo. before the lack of adrenaline
became too strong.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I worked underground for 6 yrs until I couldn't pass a pulmonary test without an asthma spray.
> I transferred to the Mill (for my health) and went stir crazy! I only lasted 3 mo. before the lack of adrenaline
> became too strong.


Im starting to feel like that after 10 yrs doing this.
.nearly time for a change


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I guess im a party pooper then ...i dont dig or sift for gold just use nasty chemicals to leach it all so it can be poured for fat cats


I would too. I would do what ever it took. Whatever method that works! Whatever they allow  I got the fever bad!
I think @Grandpapy knows this(I think I told him PM): I lived in Almaden when I was younger. Almaden is where most of the mercury(quicksilver)was mined, for use in all the hard rock mining in the mother load.
Now I help clean it up from the rivers while we are sluicing


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im starting to feel like that after 10 yrs doing this.
> .nearly time for a change


No, wait, aren't you up to about 6 weeks vacation plus holidays, plus, plus, plus.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

I love this plant!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> No, wait, aren't you up to about 6 weeks vacation plus holidays, plus, plus, plus.


Im just shy of 10 yrs by about 16 months lol...im really trying to push it out till then but.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I would too. I would do what ever it took. Whatever method that works! Whatever they allow  I got the fever bad!
> I think @Grandpapy knows this(I think I told him PM): I lived in Almaden when I was younger. Almaden is where most of the mercury(quicksilver)was mined, for use in all the hard rock mining in the mother load.
> Now I help clean it up from the rivers while we are sluicing


Mercury is awesome i was fascinated by it as a 15 yr old...then along came weed lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Mercury is awesome i was fascinated by it as a 15 yr old...then along came weed lol


Meh, I was growing weed already when I was 15. I coudn't have given a shit about mercury back then though


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to lay down next to her!
> 
> Start a B&B where you sleep with the trees!
> 
> A little color in the pan is always a nice feeling. I just want to find a nice nugget one of these days


I want to find some nuggets toooooo

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL. You should let him enjoy the cool air of working underground during the day, tend to the plants at dusk!


AGREED 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> We are getting ALMOST pickers  where one of my spots is at in Yuba County. I sense a picker/nugget coming soon though.
> Supposedly, I keep hearing, dredging will soon be allowed again here in Ca. Not sure if it's only going to be on BLM/federal land, but I hope so either way. Fun shit.


I'm game to come down there and do some searching with you. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> AGREED
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Please disregard that post, it's damp, full of mold, unstable formations, numerous hazards and habit forming.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I'm game to come down there and do some searching with you.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


this setup is not that exciting unfortunately. We are on 5 acres with a creek(dry right now) that runs through the entire property. We(my buddy lol)classify it down at the creek, and then brings back up the buckets to work on my recirculating sluice setup. It takes a long time to run the material this way, but it gives my buddy something to do, now that We can't grow outdoor anymore there. 
If we ever have a regular winter again, we are going to setup a high-banker the following spring. If we do that, I will keep you in mind. Promise.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Please disregard that post, it's damp, full of mold, unstable formations, numerous hazards and habit forming.


Lol I'm only gonna live once might as well make it count  it might be flooded but that's ok cause I have my dive gear here 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh Shit, [email protected] I didn't realize PC was on the wagon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Meh, I was growing weed already when I was 15. I coudn't have given a shit about mercury back then though


I didnt start growing weed till.i was 16 when kicked out of home....first outdoor was prob my biggest plants in the first few years and they got ripped with a couple weeks till finish lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh Shit, [email protected] I didn't realize PC was on the wagon.


We depend on PC so much on the farm, we would be in a world of hurt without him...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Meh, I was growing weed already when I was 15. I coudn't have given a shit about mercury back then though


I cannot remember exactly how many tons of Mercury they estimate is laying at the bottom of SF Bay, but it was staggering. Washed down the rivers during the California gold rush. They washed entire mountains into the rivers & purged the gold with mercury....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I cannot remember exactly how many tons of Mercury they estimate is laying at the bottom of SF Bay, but it was staggering. Washed down the rivers during the California gold rush. They washed entire mountains into the rivers & purged the gold with mercury....


Nasty shit for sure!
I use to creek walk in mercury infested creeks daily when I was younger. Fish are contaminated in all the reservoirs around there.
And then the miners! Mercury miners and gold miners.They got fucked up big time. Poor guys


----------



## Joedank (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Nasty shit for sure!
> I use to creek walk in mercury infested creeks daily when I was younger. Fish are contaminated in all the reservoirs around there.
> And then the miners! Mercury miners and gold miners.They got fucked up big time. Poor guys


makes cycinide leaching look like a eco revolution recapture ? oh gosh what a concept...lol... sad...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> makes cycinide leaching look like a eco revolution recapture ? oh gosh what a concept...lol... sad...


In school around there, they taught us some interesting things about the ovens they used to capture the mercury from the cinnabar ore. They use to fuck up the town right below them at first. THEN they realized that it's not good to inhale the fumes. Fumes make you cray cray, then dead


----------



## Joedank (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> In school around there, they taught us some interesting things about the ovens they used to capture the mercury from the cinnabar ore. They use to fuck up the town right below them at first. THEN they realized that it's not good to inhale the fumes. Fumes make you cray cray, then die


woah thats a big lesson . cinnibar is crazy stuff ... loco rocks leaking crazy juice...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> woah thats a big lesson . cinnibar is crazy stuff ... loco rocks leaking crazy juice...


The local indians supposedly use to paint their faces with the shit! Crazy


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

Part of Californias golden history.
Sucks Huell Howser is dead
He actually did a show about Almaden and the quicksilver mines.


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> this setup is not that exciting unfortunately. We are on 5 acres with a creek(dry right now) that runs through the entire property. We(my buddy lol)classify it down at the creek, and then brings back up the buckets to work on my recirculating sluice setup. It takes a long time to run the material this way, but it gives my buddy something to do, now that We can't grow outdoor anymore there.
> If we ever have a regular winter again, we are going to setup a high-banker the following spring. If we do that, I will keep you in mind. Promise.


Lol sounds like my operation I sluice when I know when we are staying at the river for a few hours otherwise I fill all the buckets I can fit in the car and run it thru my mini power sluice at home.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> makes cycinide leaching look like a eco revolution recapture ? oh gosh what a concept...lol... sad...


This is my job


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I cannot remember exactly how many tons of Mercury they estimate is laying at the bottom of SF Bay, but it was staggering. Washed down the rivers during the California gold rush. They washed entire mountains into the rivers & purged the gold with mercury....


One study has it at 10,000 tons
 

Probably a good thing that I haven't eaten much of the sturgeon i've caught.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey DJJ where you at. Need some BUD porn. You and the crew are blowing it out this year. You men are my heroes. Cant leave Nuggs out of this. Hope all of you are good.


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes...weed porn plzzzzz


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2015)

New Easy Rider yesterday.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you in town?
Come on over if you can swing it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

@Grandpapy 's Animal Cookies in the worm bin:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Grandpapy 's Animal Cookies in the worm bin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is it? looks like its just starting to thicken up.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

I cut a bunch of thin secondary branches off of this girl and she is starting to bounce back nicely. I will try and get a pic of the main truck.

The leaves are very greasy on her and the smell is very mild so far.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> New Easy Rider yesterday.....
> View attachment 3463108



Love it. Some dam good catching if I may say so .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2015)

Lone Oak Farms


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2015)

Awsome JJ ! PC you and the crew are killing it


----------



## papapayne (Jul 20, 2015)

breathtaking as always man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 21, 2015)

Neat clean tree size monsters already...how high is that ceiling in the greenhouse some of them look a chance to almost touch ?on the outside rows...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 21, 2015)

fumble said:


> Awsome JJ ! PC you and the crew are killing it



Fumble would it be nice to just walk around in that many plants and enjoy the smell. I have no ideal what it would be like. Maybe some day. Gotta run my son has treatments today.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> New Easy Rider yesterday.....
> View attachment 3463108



Can not get over this picture.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Can not get over this picture.


That's all $25lb King salmon.....& San Francisco in the background


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Neat clean tree size monsters already...how high is that ceiling in the greenhouse some of them look a chance to almost touch ?on the outside rows...


The Greenhouse has 17' ceiling & yeah some plants will touch if we don't train them over...


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Fumble would it be nice to just walk around in that many plants and enjoy the smell. I have no ideal what it would be like. Maybe some day. Gotta run my son has treatments today.


Yes! Yes it would Stillbuzzin  i could get lost in it


----------



## nuggs (Jul 21, 2015)

Awesome JJ! You and the crew are doing outstanding.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 21, 2015)

Hope you'll get limits 2maro.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey PC, look what I found. This was 1 year ago today.......


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms
> View attachment 3463408
> View attachment 3463406


How many pounds per plant do you think you'll get off those average?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice plants I was wonder if you can help me out I'm growing with couple guys they over water the plants bad there in the ground don't really know what to do I was wonder should I foiler spray theme for couple week while the soil in drying out here a pic of one


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Very nice plants I was wonder if you can help me out I'm growing with couple guys they over water the plants bad there in the ground don't really know what to do I was wonder should I foiler spray theme for couple week while the soil in drying out here a pic of one


are the stalks discolored or dark, looks like I that may be showing root rot already. Let them dry out & see if you can save them...good luck


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> How many pounds per plant do you think you'll get off those average?


We should get 5+ off most of these.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks that what I will try 


doublejj said:


> are the stalks discolored or dark, looks like I that may be showing root rot already. Let them dry out & see if you can save them...good luck


ank


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Thanks that what I will try
> 
> ank


tricoderma harzrium - sold as root sheild ikn hydro stores and online...it will help alot in saving a waterlogged plant...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> tricoderma harzrium - sold as root sheild ikn hydro stores and online...it will help alot in saving a waterlogged plant...


Do you wait to for soil to dry out before use it or do you water with it


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> tricoderma harzrium - sold as root sheild ikn hydro stores and online...it will help alot in saving a waterlogged plant...


Would it hurt it if I dig one of theme up put in 65 gallon bag


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Your plants look real good you guys are killing it nice plants


doublejj said:


> The Greenhouse has 17' ceiling & yeah some plants will touch if we don't train them over...


plants


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Do you wait to for soil to dry out before use it or do you water with it


i only dust the top of the soil with it if needed and spots with infection if needed . PM me for more info tomarrow
look it up use the search function


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks 


Joedank said:


> i only dust the top of the soil with it if needed and spots with infection if needed . PM me for more info tomarrow
> look it up use the search function


ks


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3463427
> 
> View attachment 3463428


PC, JJ and crew . . .thats one awesome sight right there! GT


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol sounds like my operation I sluice when I know when we are staying at the river for a few hours otherwise I fill all the buckets I can fit in the car and run it thru my mini power sluice at home.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


I stopped by the other pad today on my way to grassvalley to play some discgolf. Here's my recirc setup. I used my A52 sluice for it.

The mat, which you run without riffles, is this new material. You classify down to 1/8" minus. It sort of works like a beach box.

Here's probably about 2.5 pennyweight. Few little pickers in there like I said though, big nuggets coming soon

Dude probably only ran about 20 or so buckets so far.


----------



## mofoo (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 22, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I stopped by the other pad today on my way to grassvalley to play some discgolf. Here's my recirc setup. I used my A52 sluice for it.
> View attachment 3464595
> The mat, which you run without riffles, is this new material. You classify down to 1/8" minus. It sort of works like a beach box.
> View attachment 3464599
> ...


Damn that's better than I found so far around here next time your by grass valley hit me up your in our neighborhood there

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Damn that's better than I found so far around here next time your by grass valley hit me up your in our neighborhood there
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hopefully we get that brutal El Nino winter they're promising. Not into power outages, but those big rains/floods are killer for us prospectors.
If it happens, be one of the first heads to sluice on the south fork yuba, once the river subsides, drop in at Edwards Crossing and go up river. Trust me you might even get lucky and find some nuggets. So much flood gold up there. Especially after a big winter.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We should get 5+ off most of these.


 what can I do have spot were I grow that get like 25 mph winds like all the time


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hopefully we get that brutal El Nino winter they're promising. Not into power outages, but those big rains/floods are killer for us prospectors.
> If it happens, be one of the first heads to sluice on the south fork yuba, once the river subsides, drop in at Edwards Crossing and go up river. Trust me you might even get lucky and find some nuggets. So much flood gold up there. Especially after a big winter.


I'm scared winters gonna be early and nasty this year . We definitely need the rain but I hope it holds off till the end of October. That and my street floods quickly...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I'm scared winters gonna be early and nasty this year . We definitely need the rain but I hope it holds off till the end of October. That and my street floods quickly...


Yeah, I hope it doesn't come early either. But you should prabably always be prepared with them hoops


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 24, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Hope you'll get limits 2maro.




Hey how many did you get??


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hey how many did you get??


The boat did alright with 15 salmon...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)

Meanwhile back on the farm....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)

Greenhouse #2...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking good once again JJ and PC. Having purchased the 200 gl pots, I can see why you had yours custom made shorter. The 200s are a bit tall and the drainage would be way better having a lil shorter pot, also the plants I did have to replace, their root systems didnt go very deep, mostly sideways at about 10-12 inchs.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3465752



I can not imagine what that would be like. Awesome man just awesome


----------



## 757growin (Jul 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3465752


Your shrinking! Starting to get stinky yet? Just starting over here.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

How do you like the new layout compared to last year?

I was trimming Cherry Pie last night and it is still too wet to trim. My wife said it smelled like coffee


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)

757growin said:


> Your shrinking! Starting to get stinky yet? Just starting over here.


No not starting to smell yet....the greenhouse will be full by the end of flowering time.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How do you like the new layout compared to last year?
> 
> I was trimming Cherry Pie last night and it is still too wet to trim. My wife said it smelled like coffee


It's beautiful, with 3 times the sq ft of greenhouses. Nothing but more potential here..


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

awesome pics. this is first time I have done the CP outdoors, always have done it indoors. Its amazing how it does outdoors...it was on the smaller size when going out, but is quickly catching up to the others.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

I will be cracking these Fem'ed seeds today.......get ready for the next episode....


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I will be cracking these Fem'ed seeds today.......get ready for the next episode....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've run boss hog an had a pickle pheno I loved. Corleone also, packs nice weight on and everyone loves it. Got one in the garden now. Im also running og la affie but by DNA. Nice line up guys


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

Ready for the smoker.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

We ran the Julius Ceasar outdoor a few years back. Thick/solid with og smell and flavor. Bomb shit. Not really the greatest of yielders though.
I highly recommend starting them beans indoors and picking out a good pheno for the outdoor. CC's gear(along with allot of other polen chuckers who make crosses with them og's and chems)throws allot of balls. I would never trust them beans outdoor without first running them indoor. Just a heads up bro.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2015)

I didn't want to say it but @Aeroknow is spot on. I ran into lots of herm issues with cc gear. But get that weeded out and their is fire to be found.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

The best JC we found only put out around 3.5 lbs. compared to other strains we rock and get 5-7 lber's, kinda puney. Bomb shit though. I don't like topping plants outdoor, but the JC needs it done for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

These seeds are for the late season in the greenhouses. We have room to plant these seeds into big smart pots in Oct for a 3rd crop. I will start them indoors under 24/7 lights & get them as large as I can before then....hope to be trimming on these around BBQ time


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

The crew & I chartered a boat went salmon fishing & the poor boat crew didn't know what hit them.lol There were Blunts & Bowls passing every which way all day. We just took over the boat. & we left such a trail of smoke in our wake, they had the Coast Guard circling us. lol








P.S. if you look close you can see the Golden Gate Bridge in the lower right


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

Hahaha! Rite on.
I wish those damn salmon would make an early fricken mad dash already upstream, while they are actually letting what water we have out. But of course, by the time those fall run chinooks come up, the flows are going to be horrible again this year


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Let's do smoked salmon at the BBQ this winter!

If you ever need seeds JJ - I have a few:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Let's do smoked salmon at the BBQ this winter!
> 
> If you ever need seeds JJ - I have a few:
> 
> ...


We will have a generator running at the BBQ so I could bring my electric smoker. If I brine the salmon the night before, we could smoke some right there along side the pig...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

I guess that would qualify as "Surf & Turf"...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok. that's it! I'm gonna have to check you guys out next time/bbq. I'm gonna try my hardest. It would be cool as hell to meet you guys. I should have the salmon covered. I got my Big Chief elec smoker to bring also.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok. that's it! I'm gonna have to check you guys out next time/bbq. I'm gonna try my hardest. It would be cool as hell to meet you guys. I should have the salmon covered. I got my Big Chief elec smoker to bring also.


That's exactly what I use & use their most basic sugar/salt brine recipe. Works every time...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

"Do or do not. There is no try" ..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Double Yoda!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> "Do or do not. There is no try" ..


"Difficult to see. Always in motion is the future.. "


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> "Difficult to see. Always in motion is the future.. "


"Hungry people at the BBQ will be"..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Smoked salmon, @whodatnation 's ribs, @fumble 's salad... OMG!!!

May the Force be with us!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Ready for the smoker.....
> 
> View attachment 3466230


I have all the stomach pieces from everybody fish when the deck hand trimmed them, and the small Salmon I caught on the smoker as I type. No brine this time, just a little salt and a honey mustard glaze half way through the smoking process.
The large slab I got was cut into 9 pieces, vacuum sealed and put away in 3 packages for the future. 
There was so much weed being smoked and vaporized on that boat, it was like a seen from a Cheech and Chong movie. I passed out for a couple hours on the back deck, one of the boys from up the hill got sea sick, he only fished for 45 minutes (he caught a fish in that 45 minutes too), and chicken bones were being tossed to the seagulls from the mass case of munchies the fisherman were suffering from. It was like a fantasy fishing trip from the movie "Fast times at Ridgemont high". You know the scene where they come rolling out of the van stoned out of their minds, that's how it felt going to the fishing grounds. The Bay Area commuters must of smelt the pot in the air on the Golden Gate bridge when we went under it. 
I really enjoy these charters, great time!
O'ya, the deck hand and the captain both worked their ass off out there, hats off to the New Easy Rider crew!
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

dr.d81 got me convinced to come to the next bbq. I kinda been leery just because large gatherings can be hard for me, but im planning on coming


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 25, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I have all the stomach pieces from everybody fish when the deck hand trimmed them, and the small Salmon I caught on the smoker as I type. No brine this time, just a little salt and a honey mustard glaze half way through the smoking process.
> The large slab I got was cut into 9 pieces, vacuum sealed and put away in 3 packages for the future.
> There was so much weed being smoked and vaporized on that boat, it was like a seen from a Cheech and Chong movie. I passed out for a couple hours on the back deck, one of the boys from up the hill got sea sick, he only fished for 45 minutes (he caught a fish in that 45 minutes too), and chicken bones were being tossed to the seagulls from the mass case of munchies the fisherman were suffering from. It was like a fantasy fishing trip from the movie "Fast times at Ridgemont high". You know the scene where they come rolling out of the van stoned out of their minds, that's how it felt going to the fishing grounds. The Bay Area commuters must of smelt the pot in the air on the Golden Gate bridge when we went under it.
> I really enjoy these charters, great time!
> ...



No way could a person attend a better fishing trip. Good smoke and fishing ,, how could you do any better?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Get there on Friday - Super mellow and you get to ease in with the group and set up the party.. 
Saturday is amazing and very busy! Big crowd and many sweet dogs. Buds, Oils, Caps, Edibles, food, drink, great conversation...
Sunday is another mellow day of cleanup and goodbyes.

It should be a week long! Saturday was the best wake and bake I have ever partaken in.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get there on Friday - Super mellow and you get to ease in with the group and set up the party..
> Saturday is amazing and very busy! Big crowd and many sweet dogs. Buds, Oils, Caps, Edibles, food, drink, great conversation...
> Sunday is another mellow day of cleanup and goodbyes.
> 
> It should be a week long! Saturday was the best wake and bake I have ever partaken in.


I'm looking forward to it. I hope everyone brings some clones of their best strains. I know I will.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 25, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> No way could a person attend a better fishing trip. Good smoke and fishing ,, how could you do any better?


Limits of fish?
On board munchies chef with a ice cream bar and assorted chocolates?
Strippers?
Now I'm just greedy, it was a great time!
TMB-


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2015)

Only way it could have been better is if I had brought my Copenhagen.......addiction sucks.

I hope I didn't scare anyone with my pacing, the cig's just didn't cut it.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 25, 2015)

When sour Diesil start to flower outdoors how munch more does it grow


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm giving the old food saver a real workout tonight. Still warm from the smoker. And this is only the first 1/2


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 25, 2015)

Pretty crazy 4000+ acres in 5 hours 20 miles from the farm as the crow flys so far the wind has pushed it away from us I know cal fire is busting there ass trying to contain this but it's looking like this is gonna be a big fire  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Pretty crazy 4000+ acres in 5 hours 20 miles from the farm as the crow flys so far the wind has pushed it away from us I know cal fire is busting there ass trying to contain this but it's looking like this is gonna be a big fire
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Be safe bro...


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Pretty crazy 4000+ acres in 5 hours 20 miles from the farm as the crow flys so far the wind has pushed it away from us I know cal fire is busting there ass trying to contain this but it's looking like this is gonna be a big fire
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


just heard about it on the news, my first thought was how close was it to the farm.
Sounds like your safe!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2015)

That was my thought exactly...stay safe guys


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Pretty crazy 4000+ acres in 5 hours 20 miles from the farm as the crow flys so far the wind has pushed it away from us I know cal fire is busting there ass trying to contain this but it's looking like this is gonna be a big fire
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


looks like a bomb blast ;(


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 26, 2015)

There estimates yesterday were way off this morning they say it's only 1500 acres but it's pretty Smokey up here today. I don't think it would make it to the farm but still keeping a eye on the situation

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> dr.d81 got me convinced to come to the next bbq. I kinda been leery just because large gatherings can be hard for me, but im planning on coming


I'm bringing @AlphaPhase 
I/we were going to go to the last one, and then I pussed out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm the same way @papapayne lol

I need to drink to loosen up


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm bringing @AlphaPhase
> I/we were going to go to the last one, and then I pussed out.


Everyone just go. So worth it!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

yea, doc swears it was just chill smokers who love this plant we all grow like a farmers convention. so, im going.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, doc swears it was just chill smokers who love this plant we all grow like a farmers convention. so, im going.


If you can handle a hemp festival a bbq with 30 ppl who you talk to daily on here should be easy breezey.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Pretty crazy 4000+ acres in 5 hours 20 miles from the farm as the crow flys so far the wind has pushed it away from us I know cal fire is busting there ass trying to contain this but it's looking like this is gonna be a big fire
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Damn fires popping up everywhere...there's several structures burning in town today. Idk if it's out yet


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> These seeds are for the late season in the greenhouses. We have room to plant these seeds into big smart pots in Oct for a 3rd crop. I will start them indoors under 24/7 lights & get them as large as I can before then....hope to be trimming on these around BBQ time


I'm very curious about this. When do you put them into the greenhouse? What kind of supplemental lighting? Tarps for light dep, etc? Any tips you could give. Ide like to try this


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I'm very curious about this. When do you put them into the greenhouse? What kind of supplemental lighting? Tarps for light dep, etc? Any tips you could give. Ide like to try this


They will go into the greenhouse as soon as we harvest the summer plants in late Sep. I will start them at my house & get them as large as possible until then. We will decide if we need any sup lighting as we plant, but if I can get them large enough (4') we won't need any. The 3rd harvest won't be as large. If we get 1lb per, that would be awesome. The days are short enough by then that they will flower on their own. I'm hoping we won't need heaters by Dec harvest....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

The only negative about the BBQ is that it needs to last longer!


----------



## dirtpower (Jul 27, 2015)

You guy's ROCK!!!!!!! I want to post pics...so bad... it hurts! not that I do a big grow...just enough for my babe and me...and to give a lot to my friends (grin, wink) I want to go to this BBQ so bad that it hurts...not in the cards this year and that makes me sad...but after that? who, knows....BTW, my babe just bought a very expensive camera..unfortunately she wont be back until after the harvest...fricken sucks, man!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm use maxsea 16/16/16 can I use it fore flower plants intell I get me check in couple weeks to get the 3/20//20 pic of plant


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I'm use maxsea 16/16/16 can I use it fore flower plants intell I get me check in couple weeks to get the 3/20//20 pic of plant


Yes. I use maxsea 16-16-16 until mid August, then switch to bloom 3-20-20.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks the headband are the only ones flower rite know


Garden Boss said:


> Yes. I use maxsea 16-16-16 until mid August, then switch to bloom 3-20-20.


hanks


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Yes. I use maxsea 16-16-16 until mid August, then switch to bloom 3-20-20.


I was wonder how meny times a week do you spray your plants with by for how long


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 27, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Pretty crazy 4000+ acres in 5 hours 20 miles from the farm as the crow flys so far the wind has pushed it away from us I know cal fire is busting there ass trying to contain this but it's looking like this is gonna be a big fire
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Hope everything is under control. Did they put the fire out??


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 27, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hope everything is under control. Did they put the fire out??


It's still burning they over estimated the first day it was only 1500 acres instead of 4000 it has only burned 1700 as of today they think they will have it contained by Friday they are really busting ass the terrain there is pure Hell 4 fire fighters got burned yesterday I'm keeping them all in my prayers 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Probably caused by some dickhead with a cigarette. You won't hear a big clammer about outlawing cigarettes. But if it was a cannabis smoker...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Probably caused by some dickhead with a cigarette. You won't hear a big clammer about outlawing cigarettes. But if it was a cannabis smoker...


I just hope it wasn't a pot grower...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

North Garden:




South Garden:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Probably caused by some dickhead with a cigarette. You won't hear a big clammer about outlawing cigarettes. But if it was a cannabis smoker...


They talked to a person of interest already no arrests were made tho

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 27, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> They talked to a person of interest already no arrests were made tho
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hey PC,
Has JJ delivered the smoked Salmon yet?
My smoked Salmon turned out fantastic!
Those stomach pieces melt in your mouth, best part of the fish (well tastiest part) if you ask me. My fingers have smelt like smoked Salmon for 3 days now, I can't stop eating it!
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 27, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey PC,
> Has JJ delivered the smoked Salmon yet?
> My smoked Salmon turned out fantastic!
> Those stomach pieces melt in your mouth, best part of the fish (well tastiest part) if you ask me. My fingers have smelt like smoked Salmon for 3 days now, I can't stop eating it!
> ...


Sounds like a bizarre foods episode. Hard core man. I got a weak stomach. Tried to eat lobster eggs once and puke em up with my coke all over the rest of the lobster. Bad smells get me puking too! Lols


----------



## partlycloudy (Jul 27, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey PC,
> Has JJ delivered the smoked Salmon yet?
> My smoked Salmon turned out fantastic!
> Those stomach pieces melt in your mouth, best part of the fish (well tastiest part) if you ask me. My fingers have smelt like smoked Salmon for 3 days now, I can't stop eating it!
> ...


Not yet he had a lot to smoke. But the longer he keeps it the longer it will last 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sounds like a bizarre foods episode. Hard core man. I got a weak stomach. Tried to eat lobster eggs once and puke em up with my coke all over the rest of the lobster. Bad smells get me puking too! Lols


i puked last time i did coke and ate lobster too ... lolz


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 27, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sounds like a bizarre foods episode. Hard core man. I got a weak stomach. Tried to eat lobster eggs once and puke em up with my coke all over the rest of the lobster. Bad smells get me puking too! Lols


LMAO...
Not the inners, but the belly of the fish (bottom outside part). Just like pork belly, that's where all the tasty, fatty part is. If you like Salmon, you'll love the belly. Pictures below show the trimmed belly before and after smoking (note the little fin on pic 1).
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

I have that same trouble with mushrooms!

Salmon looks amazing TMB!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)

The crew got a new farm vehicle....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3468413


This pic is awesome. So cool to know its urs jj. They are huge! 400 gals?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 28, 2015)

They are looking good djj and pc


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 28, 2015)

Man thats one hell of a grow.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)

757growin said:


> This pic is awesome. So cool to know its urs jj. They are huge! 400 gals?


Custom 300's...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

Looking killer as always guys. 

Wow. Is what first comes to mind


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 28, 2015)

@doublejj those are nice pots.what makes them custom,the material ? And how far are they buried or on top of stone.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> @doublejj those are nice pots.what makes them custom,the material ? And how far are they buried or on top of stone.


We had them made shorter & wider than regular smart pots, same material. None buried


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

Are you using any new strategies with this updated configuration? Any unexpected issues?

Everything sure looks amazing!!!

Lucky crew - I wish I was up there!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2015)

fucking fantastic guys!

been at mine


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are you using any new strategies with this updated configuration? Any unexpected issues?
> 
> Everything sure looks amazing!!!
> 
> Lucky crew - I wish I was up there!


These are all seed plants. Last year was all clones Mo. That is the biggest difference.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> These are all seed plants. Last year was all clones Mo. That is the biggest difference.


I know yield is the true factor,but up to this point which has been better seed or clones


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jul 29, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> I know yield is the true factor,but up to this point which has been better seed or clones


 i always read on these forums the seed vs clone debate and i wonder this myself many times. i can only grow from seed for my situation and it always makes me wonder if im missing out on something. 


doublejj said:


> Custom 300's...
> View attachment 3468420


looking badassDjj. i can only dream to have a garden like that in my yard. i hope it all goes legal here bc i am gonna have the most badass greenhouse known to man LOL looking forward to seeing how many pounds u gonna get this year.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 29, 2015)

Personally, I think it depends on the clones and the seeds. Seeds that are breed outdoors in the same region and climatized will outperform non-climatized genetics. I also have noticed clone plants cannot go outdoors as early without lights on them as they will flip a lot easier.


----------



## sierrasensi (Jul 30, 2015)

Thats for sure about the clones flipping early. Every year I have clones one always has to do a revert, whereas with seeds, they always stay in veg until well... about now. Everybody is just now starting to put on their dress. I feel that excluding all other limitations, and variables, seed plants have the potential to be bigger plants. I personally believe that is due to a better established taproot. My seed plants are far bigger than anything else I have ever grown.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> Thats for sure about the clones flipping early. Every year I have clones one always has to do a revert, whereas with seeds, they always stay in veg until well... about now. Everybody is just now starting to put on their dress. I feel that excluding all other limitations, and variables, seed plants have the potential to be bigger plants. I personally believe that is due to a better established taproot. My seed plants are far bigger than anything else I have ever grown.
> 
> View attachment 3469640


^^yes^^


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy praying plants!!!

Mine looked especially happy this morning too:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

what's the BBQ date this year ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> Thats for sure about the clones flipping early. Every year I have clones one always has to do a revert, whereas with seeds, they always stay in veg until well... about now. Everybody is just now starting to put on their dress. I feel that excluding all other limitations, and variables, seed plants have the potential to be bigger plants. I personally believe that is due to a better established taproot. My seed plants are far bigger than anything else I have ever grown.
> 
> View attachment 3469640



uhhhh.... wow !


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Personally, I think it depends on the clones and the seeds. Seeds that are breed outdoors in the same region and climatized will outperform non-climatized genetics. I also have noticed clone plants cannot go outdoors as early without lights on them as they will flip a lot easier.


 im glad im not dealing with revegg issues from clones this year. I will probably always do seed out doors from now on .


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree seeds have the potential to be bigger plants but I can get a much wider variety of strains from clones, locally


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I agree seeds have the potential to be bigger plants but I can get a much wider variety of strains from clones, locally


totally true , i also know the strains that are sensitive and when to chop them....
i had great success with no revegging by adding a few CFL's to my ghouse . outside it would have been a PITA with all the early rain...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> what's the BBQ date this year ?


we had a request to move the date from our usual mid dec weekend because it conflicts with the NorCal Cannabis Cup Dec 12-13. But if we move it earlier it would be the weekend after thanksgiving, & if we move it later, the weekend before Christmas. Either of those choices I think would impact attendance more than the Cup. I think it would be harder for people to get away 1 week after thanksgiving or 1 week prior to Christmas. What about you guy's?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2015)

It's been the same weekend for past couple years I think. The emerald cup. I always planned to do both. But the bbq sucks you and won't let go. Lols. How can it get any better then the bbq really?.



doublejj said:


> we had a request to move the date from our usual mid dec weekend because it conflicts with the NorCal Cannabis Cup Dec 12-13. But if we move it earlier it would be the weekend after thanksgiving, & if we move it later, the weekend before Christmas. Either of those choices I think would impact attendance more than the Cup. I think it would be harder for people to get away 1 week after thanksgiving or 1 week prior to Christmas. What about you guy's?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we had a request to move the date from our usual mid dec weekend because it conflicts with the NorCal Cannabis Cup Dec 12-13. But if we move it earlier it would be the weekend after thanksgiving, & if we move it later, the weekend before Christmas. Either of those choices I think would impact attendance more than the Cup. I think it would be harder for people to get away 1 week after thanksgiving or 1 week prior to Christmas. What about you guy's?


I seen the request for the date change too.
I think it is what it is.....2nd weekend of December. Started that way and should stay that way. I think the Emerald Cup should change their date if someone's going to change.....j/k.
Just my two cents, I'll be there whatever the date is.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I seen the request for the date change too.
> I think it is what it is.....2nd weekend of December. Started that way and should stay that way. I think the Emerald Cup should change their date if someone's going to change.....j/k.
> Just my two cents, I'll be there whatever the date is.
> TMB-


I kind of feel that way too, but I don't want to be un-accommodating. I'd like to make so everyone that wants to attend can be there. But that date has worked well for a long time & I hate to break tradition either...


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I kind of feel that way too, but I don't want to be un-accommodating. I'd like to make so everyone that wants to attend can be there. But that date has worked well for a long time & I hate to break tradition either...


Pop your beans yet? Mine go into paper towels tomorrow!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

757growin said:


> Pop your beans yet? Mine go into paper towels tomorrow!


Yes, they are all in dirt. I saw the 1st little green sprout when I was watering a few mins ago...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

I would say week after Thanksgiving would be better than week before Christmas.

That is also my birthday 

BDBBQ


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I would say week after Thanksgiving would be better than week before Christmas.
> 
> That is also my birthday
> 
> BDBBQ


there is a weekend in between there, dec 12-13th


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there a deal on weekly/10 day rate?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 31, 2015)

I like to go this year were it going to be at


doublejj said:


> there is a weekend in between there, dec 12-13th[/QUOTE


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We will have a generator running at the BBQ so I could bring my electric smoker. If I brine the salmon the night before, we could smoke some right there along side the pig...


How do you prepare and smoke your salmon JJ? I have never heard of brining fish but I bet it makes them taste great! GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yes, they are all in dirt. I saw the 1st little green sprout when I was watering a few mins ago...


JJ do you go directly into the dirt without soaking or paper towel? I had a horrible time with my seeds this year. I think they're getting too old and I need to get some new ones.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> How do you prepare and smoke your salmon JJ? I have never heard of brining fish but I bet it makes them taste great! GT


Soak salmon overnight in salt/sugar brine & then put into the smoker....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

757growin said:


> Pop your beans yet? Mine go into paper towels tomorrow!


mine went down today 


doublejj said:


> Yes, they are all in dirt. I saw the 1st little green sprout when I was watering a few mins ago...


nice that was fast !


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> mine went down today
> 
> nice that was fast !


2 days..


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 2 days..


madd vigour in those cali connect beans !
can i ask who's up first? just for grins


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> JJ do you go directly into the dirt without soaking or paper towel? I had a horrible time with my seeds this year. I think they're getting too old and I need to get some new ones.


I soak them in plane water for 24-48hrs until they start to crack, then plant straight into dirt..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2015)

The plants are color coded this time. The first one up was a blue....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The plants are color coded this time. The first one up was a blue....
> View attachment 3470649
> 
> View attachment 3470651


kick ass ! starting in 2 gallon pots ! baller


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

I have read that adding a little beer to your water can help older seeds germinate.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I soak them in plane water for 24-48hrs until they start to crack, then plant straight into dirt..


That was the only way I didn't try. Next time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The plants are color coded this time. The first one up was a blue....
> View attachment 3470649
> 
> View attachment 3470651


What lights do you have up in that room? How did you keep the plants in grow mode when you transferred them outside at the farm? I couldn't believe how big they were when you took them to the farm. Just awesome! Thanks JJ. GT


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have read that adding a little beer to your water can help older seeds germinate.


Beer helps everything germinate . From kids to nice long pisses . lol


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have read that adding a little beer to your water can help older seeds germinate.


@ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2015)

TWS said:


> Beer helps everything germinate . From kids to nice long pisses . lol


Fuck wasting beer


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol bc u and me posted that at the same time !


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2015)

Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2015)

I think it was mohican the seed legend who told me sometime that beer could be worth a try with those 20 yr old nlxhaze [email protected]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> What lights do you have up in that room? How did you keep the plants in grow mode when you transferred them outside at the farm? I couldn't believe how big they were when you took them to the farm. Just awesome! Thanks JJ. GT


I have about 3000w of T5 lights. The seedlings will stay under 24/7 lights until we move them out. If I can get them big enough we won't need to add any lights on the farm, they will go right into flower when planted in Oct.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2015)

I count about a doz new sprouts this morning...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

How is the crew doing JJ? Are they near any of the fires?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How is the crew doing JJ? Are they near any of the fires?


The crew is fine, ready to bug out at a moments notice. The fires aren't real close, but it was smoky when I went up last time...


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The crew is fine, ready to bug out at a moments notice. The fires aren't real close, but it was smoky when I went up last time...


75 percent contained so far about 15 miles as the crow flys the last few days have been smoke free up here 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have read that adding a little beer to your water can help older seeds germinate.


 Use hydrogen peroxide instead.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I have never heard that one. The beer provides small amounts of Gibberellins.

Slight scuffing with sandpaper is also suggested by many experts. 
Some also suggest acids so it would make sense that H2O2 would help.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have about 3000w of T5 lights. The seedlings will stay under 24/7 lights until we move them out. If I can get them big enough we won't need to add any lights on the farm, they will go right into flower when planted in Oct.


Did you do the same for the spring/summer grow? I watched you get those to about 4-5 ft before you transferred them to the big pots. Now they are huge. Thanks for answering my many questions too. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have never heard that one. The beer provides small amounts of Gibberellins.
> 
> Slight scuffing with sandpaper is also suggested by many experts.
> Some also suggest acids so it would make sense that H2O2 would help.


They use H2O2 to kill bacteria. I will work on setting up a light area for the seeds before they go outdoor for next season. That means I have some major cleaning to do. 

@JJ do you have moth problems up there during flower season? I know in Sacto and SoCal they do. GT


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

Honey or Aloe are also both used to prevent bacteria growth while the cutting roots.

I've read of Cinnamon too but I'd be careful with that one, burn plants it will  Cinnamon I wouldn't use for seeds.

Don't see why they wouldn't work for seeds too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Did you do the same for the spring/summer grow? I watched you get those to about 4-5 ft before you transferred them to the big pots. Now they are huge. Thanks for answering my many questions too. GT


I did for the spring grow. The summer plants were all started outdoors from seed in March-Apr. Not too much worm problem up there, I think the greenhouses help a lot.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I did for the spring grow. The summer plants were all started outdoors from seed in March-Apr. Not too much worm problem up there, I think the greenhouses help a lot.


When the plant start to flower how munch bigger do they get


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2015)

Greetings from oz on this fine sunday ....hope all is well and safe with fires etc.

Cali 7 months on the left and her new boyfriend on the right having play time hes a brute of a dog at 5 months now.
In a year they will be giving us our litter to continue their family tree with


----------



## sierrasensi (Aug 2, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> 75 percent contained so far about 15 miles as the crow flys the last few days have been smoke free up here
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


You must be closer to me than I thought, cuz that is pretty much the same distance to the fire as me, but have you seen how the the other fires have exploded the last few days? It seems like the whole state is on fire now.


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 2, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> You must be closer to me than I thought, cuz that is pretty much the same distance to the fire as me, but have you seen how the the other fires have exploded the last few days? It seems like the whole state is on fire now.


It is crazy how fast these fires blow up I'm glad this one didn't get too crazy cal fire busted ass on this one 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 2, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It is crazy how fast these fires blow up I'm glad this one didn't get too crazy cal fire busted ass on this one
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Forest fires are the biggest threat where I live. Two weeks ago we had a lightning storm come through and start 76 new wildfires in one night across the interior of the province. Very thankful for the crews, operators, pilots and military who risk their lives every year protecting our homes and resources.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 2, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> It is crazy how fast these fires blow up I'm glad this one didn't get too crazy cal fire busted ass on this one
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Just saw the one fire in lake County burned 20000 acres in 5 hours! If your crew is big enough, may want to have some one on fire watch at night (24 hrs if possible). Don't want to get caught sleeping.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

757growin said:


> Just saw the one fire in lake County burned 20000 acres in 5 hours! If your crew is big enough, may want to have some one on fire watch at night (24 hrs if possible). Don't want to get caught sleeping.


Fuck that is fast!


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 2, 2015)

757growin said:


> Just saw the one fire in lake County burned 20000 acres in 5 hours! If your crew is big enough, may want to have some one on fire watch at night (24 hrs if possible). Don't want to get caught sleeping.


We are always on alert here if there is a fire close by we keep the radio tuned and pay attention to the fire update page for the area 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

30 day review...
greenhouse on 7-3-2015.......


Greenhouse today 8-5-2015........


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 30 day review...
> greenhouse on 7-3-2015.......
> View attachment 3473761
> 
> ...


Yeah, well...my 8/5 plants are bigger than your 7/5 plants... 

Looking good, beautiful as always!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3473775


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3473763


Can you share the name of the closest plant on the right? The fan leaves are huge! That's crazy growth, amazing work crew


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> Can you share the name of the closest plant on the right? The fan leaves are huge! That's crazy growth, amazing work crew


No..I don't know lol, maybe PC can tell you... yeah the crew is killing up there. many of these plants are 11' & just starting to show flowers.


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Lone Oak Farms

Greenhouse #1...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Greenhouse #1....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Greenhouse #1...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Greenhouse #1...spot the dog for bonus points


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

The road to Greenhouse #2....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Lone Oak Farms shuttle.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #1...spot the dog for bonus points
> View attachment 3473820



that's one hell of a kong !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Greenhouse #2....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2015)

Greenhouse #2...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

monsters as always! color me jealous  Next year man I am going to have me a nice greenhouse like that!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #2...
> View attachment 3473888


shit you get two thumbs up sir!


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> Can you share the name of the closest plant on the right? The fan leaves are huge! That's crazy growth, amazing work crew


I believe them are the 818 head bands 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Aug 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse #2...
> View attachment 3473888


Fatty Christmas trees


----------



## mofoo (Aug 6, 2015)

nice what u hoping to get off these jj? 5-6?


----------



## mofoo (Aug 6, 2015)

july 24 trying to heep up with jj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

mofoo said:


> nice what u hoping to get off these jj? 5-6?


5 *knock knock*


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I believe them are the 818 head bands
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Im liking my headbands .


----------



## mofoo (Aug 6, 2015)

nice i think youre there. good job guys, will get new photos tomorrow! or maybe u can head up here and check out the new home.


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 6, 2015)

Doublejj what do you feed them


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Doublejj what do you feed them


MAXSEA


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> MAXSEA


16-16-16


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> 16-16-16


Ya and 3 20 20 for flower. They also add a bit of epsom.


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Ya and 3 20 20 for flower. They also add a bit of epsom.


Do you pH it or anything


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't work there I just read alot. I dont PH though and I know alot of outdoor growers that don't ph either.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 6, 2015)

Killing it!! We need taller GH's hahahahaha.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

mofoo said:


> nice i think youre there. good job guys, will get new photos tomorrow! or maybe u can head up here and check out the new home.


Yes I will....thanks bro


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Do you pH it or anything


we ph'd the water after we drilled the well. It was perfect PH.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

2 months ago.......


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 6, 2015)

lol. So impressed with every picture man  

and I want to play with that big slobbery pooch  he looks fun. The dogs always look so happy


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Ya and 3 20 20 for flower. They also add a bit of epsom.


The crew is using CalMag, I was using Epsom when they were small. they got both


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol. So impressed with every picture man
> 
> and I want to play with that big slobbery pooch  he looks fun. The dogs always look so happy


Diesel is a great dog. He can put your entire face into his mouth from chin to forehead & leave you soaking wet. lol


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The crew is using CalMag, I was using Epsom when they were small. they got both


Ok good to know, I think gb uses calmag too. I seem to remember you adding molasses in past seasons too?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Ok good to know, I think gb uses calmag too. I seem to remember you adding molasses in past seasons too?


Yeah the crew will switch over to bloom food soon. I'm not sure of exactly everything they use..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

Splendid pics JJ! Diesel looks so wise!

On you winter crop you guys should try one plant with bloom Maxsea the whole way through.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2015)

Id like to see that tried to ^^^^


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Splendid pics JJ! Diesel looks so wise!
> 
> On you winter crop you guys should try one plant with bloom Maxsea the whole way through.



Why ? curious is all.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

They don't need so much N. You can end up with pale frost monsters. Figured he had enough extras that he could try it on one and see whether he got the same results as others I have spoken to about PK grown plants.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

ok. that's what I thought you was thinking too. . This kinda goes hand and hand with the lucas formula or growing with only flower nutes.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

The smoke is less harsh too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2015)

I was just thinking the lucas formula which someone advised me to try last year


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


#shouldofwenttoDLI! Funny video jj. I do that driving with my wife. Lols


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


that shit is great!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 11, 2015)

LOL misses and I got a laugh at that. she reacts about the same way when I am "helping" her drive lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> LOL misses and I got a laugh at that. she reacts about the same way when I am "helping" her drive lol


i just dont ride with dede


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank your recruiter.........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)

Greenhouse's are looking like jungles...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

holly shit cow ! and I thought you guys were lagging. holy shista's.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478046



pic of the day !

your looking like George Cervantes n shit Dogg.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)

TWS said:


> holly shit cow ! and I thought you guys were lagging. holy shista's.


 Diesel & me in the jungle....


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

look at the noggin at that boy.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Diesel & me in the jungle....
> View attachment 3478176


awesome pic man ..say gday to pc for me mate


----------



## Joedank (Aug 13, 2015)

i LOVE it when a plan comes together 


doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478046


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2015)

Hell yeah man. That's awesome, your crew is kicking ass


----------



## 757growin (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478212


My favorite pic! Felt kinda weird maturbating to the pics with you in them!
U guys rock!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 13, 2015)

@doublejj Anyway you could point out the Fireball out there? I would really like to see it grown to it's potential.


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2015)

Now THAT's a jungle! Killing it out there guys


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 13, 2015)

fumble said:


> Now THAT's a jungle! Killing it out there guys


Hi Fumble! I hope that you are feeling better soon!


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Angry...doing much better...i can pull up my own britches now lol
Hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 13, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thanks Angry...doing much better...i can pull up my own britches now lol
> Hope all is well with you and yours


We are managing. Planning on finishing out this grow and packing up the gear until we can find a new place. Luckily we aren't being forced out of here anytime soon but I know growing will be impossible after I pull the outdoor. 

Can't wait to see you all at the BBQ!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks guy's, I had not been out to the farm for almost 2 weeks & the growth spurt in this hot weather has been amazing. I kind of forgot that when plants this big go into stretch, they really stretch!.. Several of the plants have grown close to the ceiling & they have pulled them over.

ABM the Fireballs went out with the early light dep and has already been harvested. She finished out beautifully, I wish I had grabbed more.

Get well soon fumble, harvest season will soon be upon us..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> My favorite pic! Felt kinda weird maturbating to the pics with you in them!
> U guys rock!


I don't mind...This ones for you bro...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you...This ones for you bro...
> View attachment 3478577


Uncomfortable silence lol


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guy's, I had not been out to the farm for almost 2 weeks & the growth spurt in this hot weather has been amazing. I kind of forgot that when plants this big go into stretch, they really stretch!.. Several of the plants have grown close to the ceiling & they have pulled them over.
> 
> ABM the Fireballs went out with the early light dep and has already been harvested. She finished out beautifully, I wish I had grabbed more.
> 
> Get well soon fumble, harvest season will soon be upon us..


Glad that you guys were pleased with it!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guy's, I had not been out to the farm for almost 2 weeks & the growth spurt in this hot weather has been amazing. I kind of forgot that when plants this big go into stretch, they really stretch!.. Several of the plants have grown close to the ceiling & they have pulled them over.
> 
> ABM the Fireballs went out with the early light dep and has already been harvested. She finished out beautifully, I wish I had grabbed more.
> 
> Get well soon fumble, harvest season will soon be upon us..


Yeah that fireballs is the shit  I got a nice pheno of that I'm keeping around for a long while  the Breedersboutique guys are releasing the seeds soonish  

Beautiful garden as always man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah that fireballs is the shit  I got a nice pheno of that I'm keeping around for a long while  the Breedersboutique guys are releasing the seeds soonish
> 
> Beautiful garden as always man.


i have roots on clones of the purple fireballs so i will bring them to the fall bbq. had 2 at the spring but i know one got thrown away. just harvested f3 pollen too


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2015)

cool, they should be trees by then


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Diesel & me in the jungle....
> View attachment 3478176


Looks hot up there JJ


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Mrs Mo freaked out when I showed her this picture!



>


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse's are looking like jungles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not in OZ anymore....Damn !!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

90 day review...
Greenhouse on 5-14-2015...


Greenhouse 8-12-2015...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 90 day review...
> Greenhouse on 5-14-2015...
> View attachment 3479197
> 
> ...


I've been rendered speechless


----------



## nuggs (Aug 14, 2015)

looking real nice guys. whole bunch of trimming there. you guy's are experts!


----------



## nuggs (Aug 14, 2015)

ol Larry got a rude awaking at 4am. He's a bad MF!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

nuggs said:


> looking real nice guys. whole bunch of trimming there. you guy's are experts!


Thank you brother, you ain't so bad yourself. It's time for you to post an update...


----------



## nuggs (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you brother, you ain't so bad yourself. It's time for you to post an update...


yeah I know . I posted one a week or two ago. I been real busy. Class reunion, weddings. I been keeping up on most of my reading. That strain that @FLkeys1 is working with now looks special.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, so, does the crew do the trimming as well or do you get help?

Please note am not soliciting, I dread trimming what I can get from my tent!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Wow, so, does the crew do the trimming as well or do you get help?
> 
> Please note am not soliciting, I dread trimming what I can get from my tent!


We are probably going to need some additional help, this looks like it may produce more than the crew can handle this season. So I came up with a plan to stage a salmon fishing trip only instead of returning to the Berkeley Marina, the boat passes right by & heads into the delta to a secret undisclosed location where everyone is loaded into a plain white van & driven to the farm....
I haven't worked all the bugs out of the plan yet, still working on it


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are probably going to need some additional help, this looks like it may produce more than the crew can handle this season. So I came up with a plan to stage a salmon fishing trip only instead of returning to the Berkeley Marina, the boat passes right by & heads into the delta to a secret undisclosed location where everyone is loaded into a plain white van & driven to the farm....
> I haven't worked all the bugs out of the plan yet, still working on it


You can kidnap me all day to trim I actually like that part @doublejjhelluva a fisherman too learned from some of the best


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm down for fishing and trimming. Lol I actually don't mind the trimming so much. . or the fishing


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I'm down for fishing and trimming. Lol I actually don't mind the trimming so much. . or the fishing


We'll be ok once we get passed the Benicia Bridge & the Mothball fleet....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

You need a bigger greenhouse!

That part of Apocalypse Now with the boat and the Stones music just freaked me out. I felt like I was there. I can't explain it but it gave me a full on panic attack. I guess being a 9 year old and living through the drafting of all my mom's friends through the lives of older brothers and stepdads really affected me. When my birthday was selected my mother screamed hysterically. So much fear during that time and then the Tate/LaBianca murders. There was a palpable tension in the air every day. At least I didn't ever have nuclear bomb drills in school.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm scouring craigslist to see if I can arrange for some booze & entertainment for the harvest troopers....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You need a bigger greenhouse!
> 
> That part of Apocalypse Now with the boat and the Stones music just freaked me out. I felt like I was there. I can't explain it but it gave me a full on panic attack. I guess being a 9 year old and living through the drafting of all my mom's friends through the lives of older brothers and stepdads really affected me. When my birthday was selected my mother screamed hysterically. So much fear during that time and then the Tate/LaBianca murders. There was a palpable tension in the air every day. At least I didn't ever have nuclear bomb drills in school.


I had a full on panic attack as soon as we lifted off at San Francisco heading for Vietnam. I was in tears before we landed, but as soon as my boots hit Vietnamese soil i just accepted that I was there to die & went about my business fully expecting to never see home again...somehow that kept me sane..well that parts debatable


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

I am so glad we have you here! We just need to keep you away from the ladders!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2015)

I have scissors if you get in a bind, but you'll have to spot me 1 fish come the next tournament.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I had a full on panic attack as soon as we lifted off at San Francisco heading for Vietnam. I was in tears before we landed, but as soon as my boots hit Vietnamese soil i just accepted that I was there to die & went about my business fully expecting to never see home again...somehow that kept me sane..well that parts debatable


i was told my life expectancy was 15-19 seconds in combat. not a cool thing to be told.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I have scissors if you get in a bind, but you'll have to spot me 1 fish come the next tournament.


 a fuking handicap ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> a fuking handicap ?


The shame of stepping off the boat without a fish is nothing compared to not bringing my nicotine on the trip. lol

I just don't want have to lie to the g/f about the fish not biting. lol 

"Damn Stoners can't can't fish"....


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 15, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> The shame of stepping off the boat without a fish is nothing compared to not bringing my nicotine on the trip. lol
> 
> I just don't want have to lie to the g/f about the fish not biting. lol
> 
> "Damn Stoners can't can't fish"....


I too have had to come home fishless... My wife just laughs at me


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 16, 2015)

Sage inspects the plants every day

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

TC helps me with the clones:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Jj I was climbing around on your ladder today

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

Which strain is the one with the tall cola?

Did you practice ladder safety?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are probably going to need some additional help, this looks like it may produce more than the crew can handle this season. So I came up with a plan to stage a salmon fishing trip only instead of returning to the Berkeley Marina, the boat passes right by & heads into the delta to a secret undisclosed location where everyone is loaded into a plain white van & driven to the farm....
> I haven't worked all the bugs out of the plan yet, still working on it


So if i get redundancy by sept 15 i can trim.and cover flight costs


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> So if i get redundancy by sept 15 i can trim.and cover flight costs


You could certainly earn enough trimming buds in October to pay for airfare.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2015)

PC will be busy with round #3.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2015)

Someday I hope to be half as cool as doubleJJ. Incredible plants!


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which strain is the one with the tall cola?
> 
> Did you practice ladder safety?


Those area sour diesel purple dream cross I always try to be safe on ladders especially now that there's plants in there I'd hate to fall and bust up a plant

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Aug 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC will be busy with round #3.....
> View attachment 3482399


do i spy some cherry pie in there >? nice high resi pic 
looking like life is good on lone oak farm ... bad ass madrones up ther too looks like ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do i spy some cherry pie in there >? nice high resi pic
> looking like life is good on lone oak farm ... bad ass madrones up ther too looks like ...


I see a few cherry pies in there


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes I was able to pick up a few Cherry Pie clones to plug into the pots without seedlings so we will have a full house.


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking forward to trimming again with you and the crew


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2015)

Greenhouse update with sweetheart Sage....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Aug 20, 2015)

fumble said:


> Looking forward to trimming again with you and the crew


They must be awesome! Cause nobody looks forward to hand trimming that much flowers. Lols. J/k. If they roll with jj they are awesome! Have a good time and get some rest till then fumble


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> They must be awesome! Cause nobody looks forward to hand trimming that much flowers. Lols. J/k. If they roll with jj they are awesome! Have a good time and get some rest till then fumble


You are coming fishing bro..


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 20, 2015)

Double jj pretty soon you can scrape your clothes for hash after walking thru a couple times


----------



## codster25 (Aug 20, 2015)

HAHA yeah that's awesome doublejj, shit those are monsters man! They must be pushing 12-15 feet easy I bet.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2015)

codster25 said:


> HAHA yeah that's awesome doublejj, shit those are monsters man! They must be pushing 12-15 feet easy I bet.


The greenhouse roof is 14'6"....several of the biggest plants are close to touching it and they have already pulled a couple over...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The greenhouse roof is 14'6"....several of the biggest plants are close to touching it and they have already pulled a couple over...
> View attachment 3483294


Hell yea you have me by a full foot and a half. I have 13ft at the center of my greenhouse.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea you have me by a full foot and a half. I have 13ft at the center of my greenhouse.


Your greenhouse is looking sweet bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks but it dont have shit on you guys operation


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sitting up here in Canada drooling over both of your guys gardens  You're both doing some work. 

Joedanks doing work too. So's papapayne seen a video of his today, some beauties in there. 

Wish I could do something like that up here  I'm jelly of the monster outdoor gals.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks but it dont have shit on you guys operation


Next year man, next year


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

Everything looks fucking beautiful. Truly man, inspirational. I can only imagine what is must be like to walk thru them towering over you. Keep up the awesome work, 

stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3483159
> 
> View attachment 3483160


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2015)

Just incredible guys!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 21, 2015)

I cant believe they are that big with 50% shade. Do you notice the difference between the greenhouse and your past outdoor grows? They look very similar in structure and height.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> I cant believe they are that big with 50% shade. Do you notice the difference between the greenhouse and your past outdoor grows? They look very similar in structure and height.


We are doing so many things differently from last year it's hard to make a comparison. The plants are much bigger this year & they are loving life in the greenhouse..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are doing so many things differently from last year it's hard to make a comparison. The plants are much bigger this year & they are loving life in the greenhouse..
> View attachment 3483591


I saw you growing clones awhile back to about 4ft high then transplanting into the greenhouse. Do you reduce the lighting from 24/7 before you go outside or just transplant. They seem to have tripled in size. Mine always go directly into flower when I transplant from inside to outside. Thanks for the show guy. You are killin it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> I saw you growing clones awhile back to about 4ft high then transplanting into the greenhouse. Do you reduce the lighting from 24/7 before you go outside or just transplant. They seem to have tripled in size. Mine always go directly into flower when I transplant from inside to outside. Thanks for the show guy. You are killin it.


I'm am doing that now for a 3rd crop. Since these plants won't go outside until Oct, they will flower as soon as we put them out. I will keep them on 24/7 until then. The days are short on October & will trigger flowering.
In the spring we will do the same thing & we will have to cover them to keep them in flower.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

Bravo JJ and PC!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm am doing that now for a 3rd crop. Since these plants won't go outside until Oct, they will flower as soon as we put them out. I will keep them on 24/7 until then. The days are short on October & will trigger flowering.
> In the spring we will do the same thing & we will have to cover them to keep them in flower.
> View attachment 3483645


Thanks JJ. Is that what you call light deprivation? I will have to try that in the early spring.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Thanks JJ. Is that what you call light deprivation? I will have to try that in the early spring.


Yes in the spring we will do light deprivation by covering the plants for 12hrs of darkness


----------



## nuggs (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2015)

Little girls are coming along nicely...


----------



## partlycloudy (Aug 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Little girls are coming along nicely...
> View attachment 3487547
> View attachment 3487548
> View attachment 3487550
> View attachment 3487551


Looking beautiful jj 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Little girls are coming along nicely...
> View attachment 3487547
> View attachment 3487548
> View attachment 3487550
> View attachment 3487551


Very nice JJ. I will have to see if I can get a cherry pie from Mo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

Right on! Looking happy as always. I am right with you on my winter girls.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

I only have a seed cross.

Cherry Pie x Paki Punch = Joe

@doublejj - are you already feeding them Maxsea? They look amazing!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh Cherry Pie Clones, how I love you...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Akki (Garden Boss' Killer AK from BBQ x Paki Punch from Jozikins):



Smells like pure gumball candy! I can't wait to sample some of her. I hope the scent carries through to the hash!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Akki (Garden Boss' Killer AK from BBQ x Paki Punch from Jozikins):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember the AK in the bosses last thread...now that would have bben a killer smoke/high...good cross you got there mo!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> i remember the AK in the bosses last thread...now that would have bben a killer smoke/high...good cross you got there mo!


agreed.
I wonder how big she would get in 400g smart pot


----------



## bulimic (Aug 28, 2015)

i'm currently planning a 12 plant outdoor grow for next year... i can't believe how big some of these plants are!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I only have a seed cross.
> 
> Cherry Pie x Paki Punch = Joe
> 
> @doublejj - are you already feeding them Maxsea? They look amazing!


Not yet maybe this week...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

What do you put them in to start?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What do you put them in to start?


plain dirt with a little dolomite...50/50 Happy Frog/Ocean Forest


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Seeds love a simple beginning!

Anything special this round?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Seeds love a simple beginning!
> 
> Anything special this round?


Here's the list....and of course Cherry Pie


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

nice selections there! Are your guys cherry pie(full season) still stretching? Mine is like 2 inches from the plastic lol. really hoping she is about done!

Hope all is well brother,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> nice selections there! Are your guys cherry pie(full season) still stretching? Mine is like 2 inches from the plastic lol. really hoping she is about done!
> 
> Hope all is well brother,
> 
> ...


We don't have any full season Cherry Pie this time


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3488414


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2015)

Some good looking buds


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Torch1 (Aug 28, 2015)

...unbelievably inspiring thread... Hella job!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Here's the list....and of course Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3488380



Boss Hogg was a FAT yielder!!! Ive been so buzy following your timelines trying to keep up


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank You for the experienced information! @doublejj


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> i remember the AK in the bosses last thread...now that would have bben a killer smoke/high...good cross you got there mo!


It is hella happy in my garden and pulled more clones of her today. It did well indoors when i flowered it too. Half my greenhouse plants came out of GBoss's blue tote




Garden Boss said:


> Oh Cherry Pie Clones, how I love you...


Man i'm loving it! outside it just goes crazy. It was my smallest plant when i put clones out and now it is 8 ft tall and looking to pass the blue dream up. Now the ak is stretching and catching up fast. Thanks again man


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 28, 2015)

Man those are getting HUGE. Pretty soon we're not going to be able to see you threw the trees 

Sage looks super happy, such a cutey.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

OMG JJ! You know I totally respect you and am only saying this because I know you will get a laugh - you need a pointy hat in that one picture and you will look just like a garden gnome!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OMG JJ! You know I totally respect you and am only saying this because I know you will get a laugh - you need a pointy hat in that one picture and you will look just like a garden gnome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I totally set myself up for that....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

I almost said it last week after a similar picture. 

I guess us OGs are the only ones that get the reference.

You so need to wear the hat next time!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3488411


poor sage looks really hot. Great shot of the garden JJ


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2015)

Got damn JJ! Getting very very full in there  mmmmm


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes indeed fumble.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey fumble just fyi, the last time I was up there the crew was pricing out Yurt's..


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome! Hope to be seeing it someday


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

fumble said:


> Awesome! Hope to be seeing it someday


OOOH you will!!....bring a new pair of scissors..


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2015)

Most def! Have 2 extra pairs of hands if you need as well.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

It's starting to look a lot like Christmas....
They got a liberal dusting with DE this morning. Looks like Christmas tree flocking. I'll leave the DE on for a couple of hrs & then dust off as much as possible....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2015)

Gee they are bushing up.quick jj gd stuff


----------



## papapayne (Aug 29, 2015)

looking awesome doubleJJ! love the shots as always  what model of Duster do you use for DE? its on my shopping list for next season!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 29, 2015)

oh and the pacific yurt company is based here in cottage grove where I live  I drive by it pretty frequently, they look like solid interesting houses!


----------



## dirtpower (Aug 29, 2015)

My neighbor has a 30 foot wide Yurt, I think they paid $35,000 about 5 years ago


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

My Father lived in a teepee on Maui. I wonder where he got it?

How do you dust the girls indoors?


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My Father lived in a teepee on Maui. I wonder where he got it?
> 
> How do you dust the girls indoors?


Was that Tee Pee hurricane rated?
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

It had a split-level deck foundation anchored to the ground. I am not sure how it fared in the hurricane.

Seeing as how my treehouse was stripped from a eucalyptus tree, I am pretty sure it would have failed! I need to find some pics from that summer. That was the year I stood up on a surfboard for the first time. It was also the first time I was handed a doobie by an adult!

Time for a bowl!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome doubleJJ! love the shots as always  what model of Duster do you use for DE? its on my shopping list for next season!


we have a Stihl backpack duster/fogger.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> My neighbor has a 30 foot wide Yurt, I think they paid $35,000 about 5 years ago


The crew lived in a Yurt last season..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you use the power duster indoors?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you use the power duster indoors?


Yes I have. But it's up on the farm so I used my Okie duster...a pedestal fan. I sprinkled the DE into the back of the fan & you see the result...don't laugh it worked


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2015)

that's a great idea JJ


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

They all look fine after a quick shower this morning. No harm from the DE bath.
They no longer look like they went to Burning man..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

No but mine still do


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 1, 2015)

How did this thread fall back to the 3rd page?
@doublejj Is it time for our 2015 "After the harvest BBQ thread?
I seen someone asking if a BBQ thread was up yet. Now that everybody's flowering, might be time to start the 2015 BBQ thread. December is only 3 months away!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes Treeman I will start one....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)

The crew is crushing it up there...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm in there someplace....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)

Right here.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## mofoo (Sep 5, 2015)

okay okay jj you win again, good job my man, good job. GOOD JOB CREW of JJ of course.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

Gorgeous as always. Inspiring man. Such healthy giants  Getting some thick flowers.

Inspiring. As mofoo said good job to you and your crew.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3493898


Awesome!! So frosty. Hope you all take a nice vacation at the end of the year, you guys deserve and gonna need it!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Sep 5, 2015)

Your gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Your gonna need a bigger boat


LOL! that's the same thing I said today!..lol....ask PC...LOLOLOL


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 5, 2015)

Lol lol I love when little things like that happen in life. Makes me feel connected to everything in way.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

yea like putting your finger in the lite socket.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea like putting your finger in the lite socket.


Lol way back in my teens we were on acid my buddy's shed/garage and I got a jolt from leaning against the exposed speaker wires. And my then someone told me to touch the metal rolling tray to it.... bad idea


----------



## fandango (Sep 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3493899


There's a youtube site I've been watching called bar-b-q pit boys...the cook looks like your brother?Maybe the guys would enjoy some good old bar-b-q while trimming


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 5, 2015)

Another time in my teens in another friends garage at his mom's house we were up real late smoking weed and we were running low so we thought we could use the toaster to do hot knives.... another bad idea


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Another time in my teens in another friends garage at his mom's house we were up real late smoking weed and we were running low so we thought we could use the toaster to do hot knives.... another bad idea


Man I had a rattling in my cooltube between the ceramic socket and the glass sleeve that went over it. So I figure cut a piece of rigid ducting fold it in half and fill the gap and stop the vibration. It worked, until the folded piece fell inside.

So being the rocket scientist I am I get out the knife and start trying to snag this thin piece of metal, light was on of course because shutting it off is for pussies, I got the shock of my life.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Lol way back in my teens we were on acid my buddy's shed/garage and I got a jolt from leaning against the exposed speaker wires. And my then someone told me to touch the metal rolling tray to it.... bad idea





BcDigger said:


> Another time in my teens in another friends garage at his mom's house we were up real late smoking weed and we were running low so we thought we could use the toaster to do hot knives.... another bad idea





Mr.Head said:


> Man I had a rattling in my cooltube between the ceramic socket and the glass sleeve that went over it. So I figure cut a piece of rigid ducting fold it in half and fill the gap and stop the vibration. It worked, until the folded piece fell inside.
> 
> So being the rocket scientist I am I get out the knife and start trying to snag this thin piece of metal, light was on of course because shutting it off is for pussies, I got the shock of my life.


 I bet that was inspiring .


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

I have done it on Christmas tree lights wondering if it was the bulb or the socket. it was the bulb.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe I didn't need that last Volcano bag before I left the farm today. I heard this song on the way home and it really seamed to fit ...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 5, 2015)

my worst shock was from a "DIY" solar panel install on a rv....wire stripped out and the shell became the ground and I grabbed a handrail while touching the side the rig...didn't need coffee that morning lol. 

The plants look like they are blooming hard!! Getting the fun part and stressful part. Heres wishing yall good weather

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 6, 2015)

I want a Yurt


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2015)

Least we forget. This was the greenhouse 90 days ago...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

Which is your favorite plant in there?


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which is your favorite plant in there?


Good question.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 6, 2015)

Kick ass guys... inspiring as always


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Kick ass guys... inspiring as always


Thanks
Hey GB do you still have a link to that table trimmer?....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which is your favorite plant in there?


There are a lot of new strains in there & it's too early to tell. However it's hard to beat Cherry Pie...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> Hey GB do you still have a link to that table trimmer?....


http://www.ebay.com/itm/110v-18-Electric-Trimmer-Hydroponic-Trimmer-3-Speed-Trim-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper/331277957736?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=33058&meid=15cbb17867004a2d9fd30955558cc072&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=230939720519


----------



## Joedank (Sep 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> Hey GB do you still have a link to that table trimmer?....





Garden Boss said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110v-18-Electric-Trimmer-Hydroponic-Trimmer-3-Speed-Trim-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper/331277957736?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=33058&meid=15cbb17867004a2d9fd30955558cc072&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=230939720519


too funny


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks GB.....


----------



## Joedank (Sep 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks GB.....


we were just discussing the table top trimmer as you posted ... guess we are thinking alike today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks
> Hey GB do you still have a link to that table trimmer?....


That is. A good price. You going to wet or dry trim with that?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is. A good price. You going to wet or dry trim with that?


Wet. Raise the blade (with an Allen wrench) utill its 1/16th of an inch off the grill bottom. Keep blades scraped with a razor.


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Wet. Raise the blade (with an Allen wrench) utill its 1/16th of an inch off the grill bottom. Keep blades scraped with a razor.


Sold....


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sold....


No shit eh! That price is hard to pass up. Even a small timer like me who hates trimming it's hard to pass on


----------



## mofoo (Sep 6, 2015)

hey JJ any photos of your cherry pie in flower right now? trying to compare to mine... they seem slow like the Alien Orange Cookies i have going...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2015)

mofoo said:


> hey JJ any photos of your cherry pie in flower right now? trying to compare to mine... they seem slow like the Alien Orange Cookies i have going...


No, we don't have any Cherry Pie flowering right now...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey @mofoo I have doubleJJs cherry pie full season up in oregon 43° N and mine barely finished stretch this last week, dime sized right now. LONG way to go for me. Prob last plant down in my garden. (End october prob)


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey @mofoo I have doubleJJs cherry pie full season up in oregon 43° N and mine barely finished stretch this last week, dime sized right now. LONG way to go for me. Prob last plant down in my garden. (End october prob)


it was our last strain to come down last season also..


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which is your favorite plant in there?


All of them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> it was our last strain to come down last season also..


Garden boss's ak47 will be my last one down. it is 2 maybe 3 weeks behind the cherry pie


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Garden boss's ak47 will be my last one down. it is 2 maybe 3 weeks behind the cherry pie


Ak47 mostly sativa gen tho right ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Garden boss's ak47 will be my last one down. it is 2 maybe 3 weeks behind the cherry pie


Strange.. it must not be the same cut I got the year before... my AK47 in the garden last year was my first plant done (early Oct I think)


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 8, 2015)

@doublejj I remember the time we talked in a pm. You said the first year you yielded double digits, then the next year you yielded triple digits, well I am no expert but I hope you yield quadruple digits this year.

You are a solid guy, you fought for our freedom and you are living as the freest man I know!!

I am not a religious man, but you are the a perfect example of "you reap what you sow".


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> @doublejj I remember the time we talked in a pm. You said the first year you yielded double digits, then the next year you yielded triple digits, well I am no expert but I hope you yield quadruple digits this year.
> 
> You are a solid guy, you fought for our freedom and you are living as the freest man I know!!
> 
> I am not a religious man, but you are the a perfect example of "you reap what you sow".


Thank you..... life is too short to waste a day of it...... We are our own biggest obstacle. Just do it.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Hell ya! Opportunity doesn't come to those that wait, it comes to those the stalk it, lust after it, and pursue it relentlessly.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 8, 2015)

Doublejj and pc,very very nice guys.better get your trimmers lined up,gonna be busy in a few weeks.you think first week of Oct you will start chopping.Lol you guys need to set up a conveyor belt.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 8, 2015)

straight killing it!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

My GB AK was a fast finisher:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2015)

We had a special visitor today....


----------



## 757growin (Sep 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We had a special visitor today....
> View attachment 3497512


Strategically placing trimmers I see!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Amazing. I'd love a walk through there with a joint in hand...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We had a special visitor today....
> View attachment 3497512


he is special isn't he...nice pic of the both of you in front of the greenhouse


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 10, 2015)

@doublejj what is your roof on car ports etc made of were your ladies hangout. I was going to use clear panels or plastic do you use anything special or different


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> @doublejj what is your roof on car ports etc made of were your ladies hangout. I was going to use clear panels or plastic do you use anything special or different


I'm using one of these greenhouse tops....
http://www.costlesstarps.org/Greenhouse_Kits.php


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We had a special visitor today....
> View attachment 3497512


Nice! Cant wait to shot the shit with both of you here soon


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

Looking good!

It's like a BBQ seedling! I hope to see the BBQ in full bloom again this year!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3497552


 what happened to the beard ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

What is that crazy sativa growing to the sky?


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We had a special visitor today....
> View attachment 3497512



haha ! male bonding ! no frontal hugs with out your support bras now.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is that crazy sativa growing to the sky?



thanks for asking Mo.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> he is special isn't he...nice pic of the both of you in front of the greenhouse never thought I'd get this heavy in old age


I'm really fatter than I thought. never thought I'd get this heavy in old age. glad I don't feel that fat!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 11, 2015)

nice pics JJ!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 11, 2015)

Good to see you out and about @nuggs! I hope all is going well for you this season my friend! DJJ if you need any more scissors I am available.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks ABM! Ione oak Farm ROCKS!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 11, 2015)

these men are amazing! My third trip up to check it out and everytime I'm in AWW with the work they have done.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yeah the crew really makes me look good....I'm the lucky man


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't look so fat in this picture....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)

The next round are 12"-18".....


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We had a special visitor today....
> View attachment 3497512


Awesome pic! I love it


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The next round are 12"-18".....
> View attachment 3497943


Is that next year's run? What strain is that


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Is that next year's run? What strain is that


Here's the list (all femmed seeds).....+a few Cherry Pie....


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 11, 2015)

Do you make your own seeds to help keep good genetics going on do you just buy them.and let it do its thing. 

So you start them In door in that room and then take outside around April or so


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Do you make your own seeds to help keep good genetics going on do you just buy them.and let it do its thing.
> 
> So you start them In door in that room and then take outside around April or so


We have friends that are local breeders that have/make proprietary localized crosses breed for this area....& we have bought some seeds.
The big plants you see in the greenhouses are all seeds started outdoors in April.
These small plants in the basement we will put out into the greenhouse next month, for a late crop....


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We have friends that are local breeders that have/make proprietary localized crosses breed for this area....& we have bought some seeds.
> The big plants you see in the greenhouses are all seeds started outdoors in April.
> These small plants in the basement we will put out into the greenhouse next month, for a late crop....


Got ya sounds awesome man


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## nuggs (Sep 12, 2015)

TWS said:


> thanks for asking Mo.


i think that's sugar magnolia


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The next round are 12"-18".....
> View attachment 3497943


So i am running right about the same but it looks like yours are untopped. Do y'all run them like that or do you top them at some point?
rum bayou
 
Bear creek kush


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

nuggs said:


> i think that's sugar magnolia



I don't think JJ knows either cause he hasn't answered. But it does look like a magnolia nuggs.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

What is sugar magnolia!?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

OK - found this on Seedfinder - couldn't be this strain, not enough sativa:

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Sugar Magnolia* »»» {OG Kush x Bubba Kush} x {Trainwreck x Unknown Strain} F1
OG Kush x Bubba Kush
OG Kush Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica



Bubba Kush
»»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dawg x Old World Kush}
West Coast Dawg x Old World Kush
West Coast Dawg BX3
»»» Chem Dawg x USA, Humboldt BX3
Chem Dawg 91 Skunk VA
Chem Dawg (specified above)

USA, Humboldt »»» Indica


Old World Kush »»» Indica

OG Kush (specified above)


Trainwreck x Unknown Strain
Trainwreck
USA »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid


Unknown Strain


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

Where is @partlycloudy ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

Haha

I just want to know what this is:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

It's the one with the arrow pointing to it


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

the one right above JJ's thumb.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 12, 2015)

It's a sugar mag. and the one next to him is headband.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Nuggs! I still think somebody got some seeds mixed up.

That headband is a monster!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking at the strain info I would expect the Sugar Magnolia to look more like the headband:

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*707 Headband* »»» {OG Kush x Sour Diesel} x Sour Diesel Probably
OG Kush x Sour Diesel
OG Kush Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica



Sour Diesel
»»» Original Diesel x DNL
Original Diesel
»»» Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL}
MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL
MassSuperSkunk
Super Skunk Probably
»»» Skunk #1 x Afghanistan
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa



Afghanistan »»» Indica



SensiNL
»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
NL #1 IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica

NL #2
Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


NL #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



Chemdawg (specified above)

DNL
»»» {RFK Skunk x Hawaiian} x Northern Lights
RFK Skunk x Hawaiian
RFK Skunk
Unknown Skunk
Skunk #1 (specified above)



Hawaiian »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Northern Lights (specified above)



Sour Diesel (specified above)


----------



## nuggs (Sep 12, 2015)

I think they told me 818 headband


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

What is the difference?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 12, 2015)

probably just what is in the lineage like you have outlined above. I have a headband x og kush. Breeders boutiue calls it dog. I guess it's whats been done with the genetic's.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

We have all seen the different phenotypes you can get when the genetics express themselves. With a hybrid you can get the sativa expression, the indica expression, and a mixture of the two.

It has Thai in it so it definitely could go very sativa. 

I have a Purple Haze that still has not even shown flowers yet!

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Purple Haze* »»» Unknown Haze x Unknown Indica
Unknown Haze Probably
Haze Purple Pheno
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa


Unknown Indica »»» Indica


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2015)

These big plants were all started from seeds & most are cross breeds, & we have some crosses that are side by side & they look completely different.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome! I didn't realize you were doing that.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> These big plants were all started from seeds & most are cross breeds, & we have some crosses that are side by side & they look completely different.


Will be interesting to see that tall one fill out. Love the garden JJ and the crew.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Haha
> 
> I just want to know what this is:
> 
> ...


----------



## sierrasensi (Sep 15, 2015)

rain last night, rain today, rain tomorrow. Ive got a few that I was going to take down next week, should I risk the mold and wait? or just chop? How much will 5 days really add?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2015)

sierrasensi said:


> rain last night, rain today, rain tomorrow. Ive got a few that I was going to take down next week, should I risk the mold and wait? or just chop? How much will 5 days really add?


I hate pulling plants early. You've come all this way, cover them if you can. Goodluck


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

I am pulling some early. We got almost 3 inches today!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 15, 2015)

Ugh!


----------



## timfbmx (Sep 16, 2015)

bust out the leaf blowers boys.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am pulling some early. We got almost 3 inches today!


Well I hope you guys are saving some of the runoff, were in a drought..


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 16, 2015)

timfbmx said:


> bust out the leaf blowers boys.


I have a big vac attachment that fits over kolas that I use before blowing. I figures the vac should draw moisture to the outside and then blow it off. Where just blowing could just push water droplets in further. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 16, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I have a big vac attachment that fits over kolas that I use before blowing. I figures the vac should draw moisture to the outside and then blow it off. Where just blowing could just push water droplets in further. Anyone else tried this?


We only have 7 outside I had to blow off today our leaf blower has a vac attachment too I dug it out of storage thinking about the same thing mabey I should put it away it might stay raining at least the rain is controlling the dust a little 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Haha
> 
> I just want to know what this is:
> 
> ...


The one with the arrow pointing to it is a sour diesel/purple dream cross 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where is @partlycloudy ?


Lol I'm still alive 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 17, 2015)

wow 
that is all


----------



## 757growin (Sep 17, 2015)

Farmtec got ganja growing in their greenhouse advertisement!

Edit. After looking through some more pages they got a few greenhouse pics full of ganja. Lols. We've come along ways!


----------



## fandango (Sep 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah the crew really makes me look good....I'm the lucky man
> View attachment 3497854


Happy days are getting near


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 19, 2015)

Dbl.JJ- do you believe that starting from seed this year has positively influenced the vigor of the plants this year? will you mostly do seed plants again next year? Looks Great Man! Also like how the beard is filling in too


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3503777


this photo is one of the best ive ever seen with you in it ...you n ur crew have smashed it this year


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Those colas are getting massive! There is going to be some major trimming in your future!

This is my favorite shot:



>


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Dbl.JJ- do you believe that starting from seed this year has positively influenced the vigor of the plants this year? will you mostly do seed plants again next year? Looks Great Man! Also like how the beard is filling in too


Yeah Abe I think seeds made it easier starting them outside early.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3503766


DJJ you should just smoke your shirt and shorts after walking through the greenhouse, lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

Fukn smashed it!! Look at all that happiness


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

Cali says congratulations as well 
9 mths old


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503907 Cali says congratulations as well
> 9 mths old


She looks beautiful!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3503777


Fantastic JJ! Your crew are killing it. @partlycloudy 

got some hate mail from my property management company and it seems in Or they can terminate your lease even if yu have not given them cause.
These will finish though


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2015)

I was wondering how it would progress. Hope they stay off your back long enough for you to make a clean break. Lol!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503907 Cali says congratulations as well
> 9 mths old


How many pounds is she now? My corso/English is at 115 pounds now and 13 months.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I was wondering how it would progress. Hope they stay off your back long enough for you to make a clean break. Lol!


The person i need to speak to was " not there " when i went up and called friday. They gave me till 10-20-15 but then they will have too have the law serve us an eviction notice. I just hope it will give me time to finish the indoor too.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503907 Cali says congratulations as well
> 9 mths old


She's one lucky dog...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

They had a real fun time getting this shipping container in here......we'll use this for drying & trimming...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2015)

Hell yeah!.. you guys are whopping some ass out there. That shipping container is sweet.
Awesome grow. Truly inspiring.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The person i need to speak to was " not there " when i went up and called friday. They gave me till 10-20-15 but then they will have too have the law serve us an eviction notice. I just hope it will give me time to finish the indoor too.


i might consider tapering your lights to 11/13 and get em in a week or 2 early... might wet trim dry offsite??
the law dont fuck around i have seen them getting physcial in boulder oncer they got the right paperwork ..

nice guys !! holy hell thats a sweet growspot


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They had a real fun time getting this shipping container in here......we'll use this for drying & trimming...
> View attachment 3504098


Drying in that shipping container?
That's going to be a "flash dry" in that hot muther fucker. 1-2 days dry time? Not much shade on that container. Going to be tough controlling the temps/humidity in that box.
Good luck,
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Drying in that shipping container?
> That's going to be a "flash dry" in that hot muther fucker. 1-2 days dry time? Not much shade on that container. Going to be tough controlling the temps/humidity in that box.
> Good luck,
> TMB-


Yeah we may cut some windows & doors into it. Maybe some roof vents. We have a de-humidifier & AC to run inside. it wouldn't cost much to line the inside with Styrofoam sheets, it's a work in process..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

We can always cover the container with an old Army surplus parachute...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you guys bring that up there yourselves? Who did you find was the best supplier of the containers? How much, if you don't mind me asking?

A carport with sides over it might be all that you need to keep it cool, and then you will save room inside.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

Military parachute will give them an excuse to bring in the Marines! The will say that they thought it was an invasion and then take all of you medicine!

How is the lodge coming?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

lodge?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

See post:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-big-2015-adventure.854128/page-79#post-11537827

Lone Oak Ranch!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> How many pounds is she now? My corso/English is at 115 pounds now and 13 months.


Not sure mate we need to weigh her in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503907 Cali says congratulations as well
> 9 mths old


Damn she's getting big eh. Pretty dog Ruby


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2015)

She is just beautiful Ruby! Give her kisses for me


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3503777


Jj this looks like it should be your profile pic

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj this looks like it should be your profile pic
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I second.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Jj this looks like it should be your profile pic
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Agreed


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

I have never changed my profile picture in 7 years...it has kind of grown on me


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have never changed my profile picture in 7 years...it's kind of grown on me


Ok we understand

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Ok we understand
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Ur one that would understand the need for change and letting go off security to take a "chance" at something different.
You prove that by getting bigger and better each year.
I vote u change your profile pic to get out of your comfort zone.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ur one that would understand the need for change and letting go off security to take a "chance" at something different.
> You prove that by getting bigger and better each year.
> I vote u change your profile pic to get out of your comfort zone.....


Maybe after harvest, it feels like my good luck charm right now


----------



## 757growin (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Maybe after harvest, it feels like my good luck charm right now


I wouldn't know who I'm talking to without that avatar. Its no luck jj. Lots of work and all that good karma coming back onto you guys.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Maybe after harvest, it feels like my good luck charm right now


Yes dont change now..

And 757 has a point i see ur avater and dont even look at the name


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

I will wait until nobody expects it & then change it, then we'll see if you guys even recognize me...haha


----------



## nuggs (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I have never changed my profile picture in 7 years...it has kind of grown on me


what strain was that in your avatar jj ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Not sure mate we need to weigh her in


Im gonna have a shot in the dark and say around 50-60 lbs cos i reckon she would be 25kilos at least


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

That was the first plant I grew in a carport. That was Hindu Kush from Afghanistan. The son of a good friend, was deployed in Afg in 2003-2004 in the Kush range. He said a local hashish farmer just gave him a handful of seeds. He sent some home in a CD case & I was gifted a few. They were definitely breed for a dry climate. It grew 2ft long solid dense frosty buds that taste like hash, but I couldn't keep the mold out of it. I would lose every other bud to mold...
Loved the plant & taste though...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That was the first plant I grew in a carport. That was Hindu Kush from Afghanistan. The son of a good friend, was deployed in Afg in 2003-2004 in the Kush range. He said a local hashish farmer just gave him a handful of seeds. He sent some home in a CD case & I was gifted a few. They were definitely breed for a dry climate. It grew 2ft long solid dense frosty buds that taste like hash, but I couldn't keep the mold out of it. I would lose ever other bud to mold...
> Loved the plant & taste though...


What a story


----------



## nuggs (Sep 20, 2015)

cool bro thanks for sharing


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

Now im convinced dont change the avetar


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That was the first plant I grew in a carport. That was Hindu Kush from Afghanistan. The son of a good friend, was deployed in Afg in 2003-2004 in the Kush range. He said a local hashish farmer just gave him a handful of seeds. He sent some home in a CD case & I was gifted a few. They were definitely breed for a dry climate. It grew 2ft long solid dense frosty buds that taste like hash, but I couldn't keep the mold out of it. I would lose every other bud to mold...
> Loved the plant & taste though...


kinda reminds me of the strain i got in pure form more or less same way  but in clone form eventually cloning and doing some big grows they were heavy feeders if i recall but look at the droopyness it was just leaf mass like in your pic was from kush mountains as well


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Now im convinced dont change the avetar


Now The seed has already been planted....I'll choose when


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> kinda reminds me of the strain i got in pure form more or less same way  but in clone form eventually cloning and doing some big grows they were heavy feeders if i recall but look at the droopyness it was just leaf mass like in your pic View attachment 3504439


Hashish growers aren't really interested in buds, they want frosty leaves....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

nuggs said:


> cool bro thanks for sharing


Love your new avatar bro..


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hashish growers aren't really interested in buds, they want frosty leaves....


 lol frost anyone say frost


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't even know how to change my avatar


----------



## nuggs (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks my friend! I don't have any problem changing it, it's only a couple clicks.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 20, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> lol frost anyone say frost
> View attachment 3504441 View attachment 3504442


it's really frosty! what you been feeding it? and if you would.. What strain is it?
@Darth Vapour


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

nuggs said:


> it's really frosty! what you been feeding it? and if you would.. What strain is it?
> @Darth Vapour


 The strain is actually pure power chem nutes optimum hydroponixs nutrients its the bomb best best nutrients ever Veg A n B bloom A n B super B max cal mag greens 1 - 1 -1 Zinc and iron foilar spray 4th n 4th week of bloom what else lol 
oh yea Juraasic bloom 

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/product/optimum-hydroponix-liquid-hydroponic-nutrient-grow-b-set-4l-0

http://www.biofloral.com/en/jurassic-bloom-500g-1--62921?cc=jurassic+engrais


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Now The seed has already been planted....I'll choose when


Maybe a new pic of ruby does australia lol


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2015)

I have some landrace hindu kush going into flower right now, hopefully i find something special in it. If so, I would be happy to share cuts with you doublejj.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

I have to keep reminding myself that this was all just bare dirt 5 months ago. 
greenhouse #2..


The crew is crushing it.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Sep 21, 2015)

Just read some medical farmer in Detroit used explosives to gaurd his garden. Got himself a ripper! Just hurt not dead. But now he's facing federal explosive charges. Crazy stuff!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Just read some medical farmer in Detroit used explosives to gaurd his garden. Got himself a ripper! Just hurt not dead. But now he's facing federal explosive charges. Crazy stuff!


didn't use enough explosives..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2015)

with the right amount, you don't even have to worry about burying the body


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

5 months ago, greenhouse #1...


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Love your new avatar bro..




Them boats are fast


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 21, 2015)

JJ you are killing it like always bro.
Best of luck to you man 
Hope you have a amazing harvest like always!


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2015)

A trolling out fit hooked a 800-1000 # Blue Marlin on 80 # test with a 250 # wire leader to the feather yesterday. Had it on for 1 1/2 hours on a hammered down drag before it broke at the mono. it was so big it barley jumped out of the water. very impressive fish.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> A trolling out fit hooked a 800-1000 # Blue Marlin on 80 # test with a 250 # wire leader to the feather yesterday. Had it on for 1 1/2 hours on a hammered down drag before it broke at the mono. it was so big it barley jumped out of the water. very impressive fish.


I caught a striped marlin one time in Baja on 20# line.....but we had to chase it down with the panga after it almost spooled me..haha


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2015)

we chased this one. emptied the reel a few times. The fucked up thing is the crew was trolling all Wahoo hard jigs for wahoo. They had a tuna feather that I tripled up three feathers to make a bigger feather on my turn . I didn't get bit so on the next rotation they put a big red and black feather on that rod and it got bit. Shit ! I really wouldn't want no part of that fish though.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2015)

I probably could of trolled the little 8# tuna we were catching and hooked that bitch.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

we were fly lining anchovies for schoolie #10 yellow tuna & this marlin showed up. It only weighed #100 maybe#125...


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2015)

hell of a catch on 20#


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> hell of a catch on 20#


I just touched it's fin & we let it go..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

The boat capt said it was a 1-in a million catch for 2 reasons, (1) I had no leader, straight #20 line. & (2) he said I had sooo much #20 line spooled out it was putting much more than #20 of drag on the line...


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Sep 22, 2015)

Double JJ I looked at your thread today and without going through 166 pages did you ever clarify about your greenhouse top? Is it clear or white? I have clear on mine and of course let's in 92% light and you can see right through it and see the plants. White film let's in I think 50% light or round abouts and is for over wintering plants. 
Are you using white or some kind of another plastic that let's light through but keeps out prying eyes from above. 

I was told that the sheriff dept here is now using drones and looking on google earth and finding those in the county who has greenhouses and flying drones to see what's inside. 
Ya it's not legal but they do anything they can to get ya.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Sep 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Not sure mate we need to weigh her in


I have owned several cane corso's over the years. Years ago they were huge and today the ones I get are much smaller around 115-130 lbs I had one that was as tall as a Great Dane and bulked up like a rott. Big dog.

I have a 11 month old Great Pyraneese that's going to be a really big dog once he fills out as he is really tall. Only about 115 lbs now. 

I also have a 10 month old Asian Ovtcharka/ English mastiff. Not as tall as the Pryanese but very close. broader and thicker and much less hair. Lol he's already around 160 lbs. This dog is not for the feint of heart. You have to have a commanding personality over the dog to show it who is boss. Very very mean and aggressive.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Double JJ I looked at your thread today and without going through 166 pages did you ever clarify about your greenhouse top? Is it clear or white? I have clear on mine and of course let's in 92% light and you can see right through it and see the plants. White film let's in I think 50% light or round abouts and is for over wintering plants.
> Are you using white or some kind of another plastic that let's light through but keeps out prying eyes from above.
> 
> I was told that the sheriff dept here is now using drones and looking on google earth and finding those in the county who has greenhouses and flying drones to see what's inside.
> Ya it's not legal but they do anything they can to get ya.


We are using the greenhouse film that came from the manufacturer with the greenhouse. It's white in color. All the greenhouses around here are opaque white....yeah we have had drone flyovers..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2015)

Drone hunting licence


----------



## 757growin (Sep 22, 2015)

San Diego Dock Total for September 21st, 2015

San Diego Dock Total13 Boats13 Trips278 Anglers
799 Yellowfin Tuna, 254 Yellowtail, 219 Dorado, 144 Calico Bass, 78 Bonito, 66 Skipjack Tuna, 33 Rockfish, 2 Barracuda, 1 Lingcod, 1 Sand Bass, 1 Wahoo, 1 Sheephead

*San Diego Dock Total for September 22nd, 2015*
San Diego Dock Total
6 Boats6 Trips130 Anglers428 Yellowfin Tuna, 101 Dorado, 80 Yellowtail, 26 Bonito, 13 Calico Bass, 8 Rockfish, 1 Sheephead
I'm getting the itch bad!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you know what county is good to look for a grow spot I half to get away from the guy I was growing with this year need to get off by my self again


----------



## timfbmx (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy Fall/Autumn everyone.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We are using the greenhouse film that came from the manufacturer with the greenhouse. It's white in color. All the greenhouses around here are opaque white....yeah we have had drone flyovers..


How big is your greenhouse would love to get couple of theme how meny plants can you fit in the greenhouse


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Do you know what county is good to look for a grow spot I half to get away from the guy I was growing with this year need to get off by my self again


Oregon


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 23, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> How big is your greenhouse would love to get couple of theme how meny plants can you fit in the greenhouse


The green houses are 30×60 we have 27 plants in each one and next year we are gonna have 24 in there to make it more manageable

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 23, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The green houses are 30×60 we have 27 plants in each one and next year we are. How munch they run each


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.mortonproducts.com/page.cfm/1508



rsbigdaddy said:


> How big is your greenhouse would love to get couple of them.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2015)

Things are filling in nicely....


----------



## nuggs (Sep 24, 2015)

phat


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Sep 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Things are filling in nicely....
> View attachment 3507357





I can not imagine what this would look or smell like. It must be close to heaven


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Things are filling in nicely....
> View attachment 3507357


Beyond beautiful....intimidating for a indoor grower like myself,but I'd love to be standing in your shoes.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Beyond beautiful....intimidating for a indoor grower like myself,but I'd love to be standing in your shoes.


I tried to get a Fireball in that garden but I think that it was in the light dep run.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2015)

heavens row


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2015)

Good Got! that is a beautiful sight JJ


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

@partlycloudy - how many of you are taking care of all of these girls? How much time do you get with each plant?


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 25, 2015)

One person working each gh anywhere from 3 to 8 hours each day


----------



## adower (Sep 25, 2015)

Which one of you RIU fishers is this?

TDUB, JJ, NUGGS, TMB???


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

adower said:


> Which one of you RIU fishers is this?
> 
> TDUB, JJ, NUGGS, TMB???


ocean sunfish ?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 26, 2015)

Sick!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks again guy's. This framed picture was a surprise gift from the crew..


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

penis envy on that note.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ocean sunfish ?


Mola or sunfish . not uncommon .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_sunfish

uncommon


----------



## 757growin (Sep 26, 2015)

They are getting a lot of dorado now! 
Edit. Point loma killed it today. But only one dorado.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

757growin said:


> They are getting a lot of dorado now!
> Edit. Point loma killed it today. But only one dorado.


Back in the day...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

Acapulco.....circa 1980-85....my Pablo Escobar days...lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

My favorite was Langosta' on the beach...


----------



## 757growin (Sep 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> My favorite was Langosta' on the beach...
> View attachment 3508747


That's looks so good. Ur a modern day hemingway!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 26, 2015)

Epic jj!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

757growin said:


> That's looks so good. Ur a modern day hemingway!


"I don't always drink beer, but when I do"......


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 26, 2015)

used to go halibut fishing onve a year long time ago but shit look at this monster omg 405 pound halibut


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> Mola or sunfish . not uncommon .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_sunfish
> 
> uncommon


The top pic and bottom pic have crazy ass fish. What are those two?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> My favorite was Langosta' on the beach...
> View attachment 3508747


That looks absolutely awesome!!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The top pic and bottom pic have crazy ass fish. What are those two?


Dorado. Also called Mahi mahi, dolphin and a couple others I think


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2015)

@doublejj - have you ever had the abalone down there? Epic pics! Definitely Hemingway!!!

@TWS - Are those pics from a recent trip of yours?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @doublejj - have you ever had the abalone down there? Epic pics! Definitely Hemingway!!!
> 
> @TWS - Are those pics from a recent trip of yours?


Yes, many ab's & clams also. The surf fishing was out of this world...


----------



## 757growin (Sep 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yes, many ab's & clams also. The surf fishing was out of this world...
> View attachment 3509145


I've only surf fished up to my anckles. That is crazy! Man I wish I wasn't scared to go to Mexico.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2015)

757growin said:


> I've only surf fished up to my anckles. That is crazy! Man I wish I wasn't scared to go to Mexico.


If I wasn't afraid we would get hung from a overpass, I could lead us on some of the best camping adventures you could imagine. Baja is such a beautiful place. I would carry 2 ocean kayaks on top of my camper, we could launch anywhere...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 27, 2015)

I've smoked w willie on his bus. Helluva guy. His sister is hella old but super sweet. Him and all his crew smoke like nuts. His lighting guy can be a dick. I used to meet quite a few more famous people... Not all are nice and relatively normal. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I've smoked w willie on his bus. Helluva guy. His sister is hella old but super sweet. Him and all his crew smoke like nuts. His lighting guy can be a dick. I used to meet quite a few more famous people... Not all are nice and relatively normal. Lol


Thst is a life long dream  of mine to burn one of my creations with Willie!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

@doublejj - is that on the Pacific side or Gulf side?

@Dr.D81 - I think Willie is light years beyond us on killer strain availability.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

Most of those pictures were taken on the pacific side, about 1/2 down Baja around Morro Santo Domingo & Laguna Manuela. It was one of our favorite & most frequent camping stops. Even though we would drive all the way down to Cabo, we would stop here coming & going. And really spent much of our time in Baja along this stretch. Many great beach camping spots from Punta Santa Rosallita down to Guerrero Negro. Surf fishing is awesome, the coves are crawling with lobsters & abalone. You can rent a panga at the laguna and fish offshore reefs for big yellow tail & Dorado......I miss Baja


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

Beachcombing at low tide was one of our favorite Baja activities. Just grab a fishing pole & bucket & go see what you can find for dinner. Oysters, clams, abalone, crabs, fish & lobster were our frequent rewards. And we could paddle the kayaks into coves it was to rough to hike to. We found a few Glory holes....
One day while beachcombing around a rocky point at low tide, we came across a tide pool full of lobsters. The tide had gone out & they were trapped in the tide pool. There must have been 100 of them! As an occasional wave would wash into the pool, one or two lobsters would make a dash for the ocean in the backwash.
Here our 2 dogs are catching their own lobster dinner.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

Our dogs loved their time in Baja....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

love me some shar pei's


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

We would almost live on lobster...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

I loved the atmosphere in all little Baja towns....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

1st Baja 1000...
the roads in Baja haven't changed....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

We went down 1 year & watched them run the Baja 1000......we ate a lot of dust
But the fishing was good.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Sep 28, 2015)

Not me at all lol but I saw this pic in this article about the Japanese catching strange fish off Fukashima.


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn you guys I'm trying to stay focused on the ladies now I just wanna go catch big ass fish lol carry on I love the pics 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2015)

You guys are rockin it..!! 
Keep up the great work..


----------



## nuggs (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice dogs Brother! I didn't know you had two. good stuff


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 28, 2015)

I have couple bluedream that i was going to let get all amber tric before i cut it will i get less yield from it by dojng thst whst happen if i let it go to long I 


doublejj said:


> We went down 1 year & watched them run the Baja 1000......we ate a lot of dust
> But the fishing was good.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Nice dogs Brother! I didn't know you had two. good stuff


We've had Shar Pei's for 25 years. Those were both great dogs, better than taking a gun in Mexico....
This video is for you PC, check out all the big fish they catch around Laguna Manuela & all the SHARKS!...these are the panga's we would rent to go fishing at the Laguna..


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We've had Shar Pei's for 25 years. Those were both great dogs, better than having a gun in Mexico....
> This video is for you PC, check out all the big fish they catch around Laguna Manuela & all the SHARKS!...these are the panga's we would rent to go fishing at the Laguna..


Looks like some real fun 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Looks like some real fun
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah, but it's ruined now. I wouldn't chance going back. Too much crazy stuff going on down there. It's a shame..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, but it's ruined now. I wouldn't chance going back. Too much crazy stuff going on down there. It's a shame..


Yea i would love to see it but i do like my head where it is now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

Was that Baja 1000 footage taken by you JJ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Was that Baja 1000 footage taken by you JJ?


The original Baja 1000?....lol
P.S. No, we didn't have a video camera back when we went. but it represented exactly what it was like. We saw a loud cloud of dust coming. Then a blaze of color flew past & disappeared into an even bigger cloud of dust......one after another after another....we ate a lot of dust..


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 29, 2015)

Starting to smell like heaven around here  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

What will get the ax first?


----------



## fandango (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Was that Baja 1000 footage taken by you JJ?


Back than the Bolex 16mm was the camera...very expensive 70's.The old 8mm was what my dad ran.
What a difference in race cars,from the 70 meyer manx and todays rockets!
My buddy from high school followed a truck as a pit crew guy,he was in one of the helicopters,wore gloves to change out a burning hot transmission.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2015)

I found this video. These guy's recently went to the exact same place we liked to go & it looks like the fishing hasn't changed......


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What will get the ax first?


This beautiful girl right here  it's a sour deisel purple dream cross and she smells beautiful

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> This beautiful girl right here  it's a sour deisel purple dream cross and she smells beautiful
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Looks great. Yummy. And sticky. Lol


----------



## 420tycoon (Sep 29, 2015)

stopping in, looking fantastic man! hope all is well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

Everything looks awesome. Killing it guys!!


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I found this video. These guy's recently went to the exact same place we liked to go & it looks like the fishing hasn't changed......


 that's a big corbina. Ive caught some that big at dog beach in san diego. that's a 6-7 pound fish.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> that's a big corbina. Ive caught some that big at dog beach in san diego. that's a 6-7 pound fish.


Yep we caught them that big down there. Driving in Baja can be treacherous, that guys truck never made it home....


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Sep 30, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> This beautiful girl right here  it's a sour deisel purple dream cross and she smells beautiful
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



Do you guys ever trim off any of the leaves to get better light penetration to the lower buds and increased air flow to the buds? 

I used to not take any leaves off but in the last several years to combat mold I started taking the fan leaves at about 30 days and 2 weeks later I hit em again taking more of the leaves but leave the frosty ones behind. My battle with mold has immensely improved and the lower buds have gotten much much bigger. My over all yields have increased a great deal than just harvesting the top colas and comin back later and hittin the bottom. 

Also with taking the fan leaves off many people do not even noticed the plants at all but look a lot like local weeds growing like Pig weed and Mares tail.


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2015)

These Mofo's would be having to pick leaves 24/7 in that case.


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 30, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Do you guys ever trim off any of the leaves to get better light penetration to the lower buds and increased air flow to the buds?
> 
> I used to not take any leaves off but in the last several years to combat mold I started taking the fan leaves at about 30 days and 2 weeks later I hit em again taking more of the leaves but leave the frosty ones behind. My battle with mold has immensely improved and the lower buds have gotten much much bigger. My over all yields have increased a great deal than just harvesting the top colas and comin back later and hittin the bottom.
> 
> Also with taking the fan leaves off many people do not even noticed the plants at all but look a lot like local weeds growing like Pig weed and Mares tail.


The insides are cleaned out for more air flow and we are gonna harvest in layers to increase the yield. 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> These Mofo's would be having to pick leaves 24/7 in that case.


Lol very true 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 1, 2015)

TWS said:


> These Mofo's would be having to pick leaves 24/7 in that case.


I cut leaves off with a big ass pair of scissors. I assure you I have a lot of plants and I don't do anything unless it's a need for here. If it has just a few on the plant naturally I don't mess with it but some can be very leafy. If you pour the nitrogen to a plant it will produce more leaves. 

When I used to grow land race sativas they get massive much bigger than an indica and much more leafy. Stalks the size of a mans calf and branches almost as big. Well if ur skinny it's the size of ur leg haha. That's when I had to start cutting the top foilage away so the bottom part of the plant and the bottom part of the colas on top and the middle can also get more sunlight and air. Uses less water as well. I know some frown on it and say it makes no difference but I beg to differ on it. I also strip the insides so the popcorn buds don't get going but that also depends on the plant and how it produces bud as well. 
I have some customers who like the 1gram nugs so I like to choose some varieties that put those out consistently. 

Maybe out west their is no need for more air flow because of the lower humidity levels but here most of the summer it can feel like a jungle. Besides bigger buds is always a treat to any grower.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 1, 2015)

I forgot to say that if you have a tremendous amount of plants a sheep shearing shearers is the ticket. We used to raise sheep many years ago and they can cut like a champ.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

When the Animal Cookies revegged it was way too leafy. I removed half of the colas and tons of leaves to get some air flow. She wanted to get PM until I gave her the trim.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

Animal Cookies Before:



After:




Haha JK




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

Animal Cookies:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 1, 2015)

Mohican I run some reveg as well and with those I been putting them in my greenhouse. The outside plants are just like urs, stay kinda short with a lot of stems and leaves. What I'm doing is putting some shade cloth over my greenhouse and it causes the plant to stretch a bit and the foilage is not near as bad and becomes manageable. 

Also do you have any problems growing in garbage cans like that, combating excess aluminum? Aluminum will lock out some nutrients and cause ph problems. 

Soil tests out in the field where we grow corn and soybeans will show this for us. 

Seems I remember a guy who used to grow Mulanje that had some impressive plants grown in a garbage can. I remember that becsuse I was growing Mulanje and I had a relative tell me about forums like rollitup. Was that you? Seems he was around San Diago. My leaves would burn off the plant in late Nov early Dec and could never get mine to get amber before I had to chop it. Was not that good until a 6 month cure then it came into it's own. Was not a devestatingly strong high but good and tastey. Always wanted to grow some to 20% amber. They get massive though. Only type of sativas I have run is some hazes from mr nice and a couple others. Nothing like I used to though.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 2, 2015)

djj ya garden is looking great


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 2, 2015)

doing a reveg is the only way to go...... grin, wink.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 2, 2015)

Doublejj - time for some new garden pics, we need to see some canna-porn on this Friday morning.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

The next round of plants 60 plants are nice & green & about 3' tall now...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

Lone Oak Farms...


Inside one of the greenhouses...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms...
> View attachment 3512818
> 
> Inside one of the greenhouses...
> ...


Doublejj that is fucking AWESOME! That's an avatar if there is one. Good job guys. Wow


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

Smells hella sweet in there....


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Oct 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms...
> View attachment 3512818
> 
> Inside one of the greenhouses...
> ...


The Planters of the trees won't quit!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

I had a wonderful visit with dear old friends......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

All 3 of us in this picture from Baja, 20 years ago....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> All 3 of us in this picture from Baja, 20 years ago....


Thats whats up !


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

PC & the boys on the farm are kicking ass.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

doublejj said:


> PC & the boys on the farm are kicking ass.....
> View attachment 3512870
> 
> View attachment 3512871


I second that


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)

This is as far as they would let me go, they said I could get on the ladder as long as I kept one foot on the ground....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Oct 3, 2015)

god damn!!!! holy fuck!! you guys are definitely kicking ass. massive respect.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> god damn!!!! holy fuck!! you guys are definitely kicking ass. massive respect.


Isnt it just awesome to see this beautiul plant expressed.....


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I had a wonderful visit with dear old friends......
> 
> View attachment 3512866



ya guys look like a bunch of old fisherman we have at home could pry them apart lol.. great looking greenhouse also.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2015)

I think this picture demonstrates the great light diffusion from the greenhouse roof. The greenhouse roof is lit up like this from sun-up to sun-down. When you walk inside you cannot tell which direction the sun is really coming from, it's just hella bright....


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2015)

looks amazing JJ! PC and the crew are killing it!


----------



## nuggs (Oct 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3512887


this bud looks just right to chop!


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 3, 2015)

Nap time 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Nap time
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


That's my sweety...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Everything looks great jj and pc...cali says gday


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3513380 Everything looks great jj and pc...cali says gday


What a beauty!....


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 3, 2015)

Doublejj,pc and crew absolutely awesome work guys.and great pics to who ever is doing the camera.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 4, 2015)

Looking Good JJ!!! 
You are Killing it Bro!

Happy Harvest


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 4, 2015)

When do you guys stop feeding Maxsea Bloom? 2 weeks til harvest?


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3513678



what size smart pots ya guys using ?


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3513678


Hey jj and pc, I don't know about everyone else but I really wanna know what the biggest cola you have ends up weighing. There are some gigantic colas up in those greenhouses. You guys are some seriously great examples of and for the community. Keep kicking ass and happy harvest out there on Lone Oak Farms.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hey jj and pc, I don't know about everyone else but I really wanna know what the biggest cola you have ends up weighing. There are some gigantic colas up in those greenhouses. You guys are some seriously great examples of and for the community. Keep kicking ass and happy harvest out there on Lone Oak Farms.


Second that


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2015)

Neoangelo147 said:


> When do you guys stop feeding Maxsea Bloom? 2 weeks til harvest?


Yes, they have stopped feeding already, harvest soon to come...


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hey jj and pc, I don't know about everyone else but I really wanna know what the biggest cola you have ends up weighing. There are some gigantic colas up in those greenhouses. You guys are some seriously great examples of and for the community. Keep kicking ass and happy harvest out there on Lone Oak Farms.


I will try and get a weight on some of the bigger ones before they get bucked off the stem  and THANK YOU 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3513678



Beautiful!!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> what size smart pots ya guys using ?


custom made 300gl....


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yes, they have stopped feeding already, harvest soon to come...


 So PC says you are harvesting in steps. Do you feed after the first chop ?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking great guys. I know the really hard work is just beginning with the harvest. I become a nervous wreck in trying to get a plant trimmed in time before I have to leave. 
Looks like you have some serious poundage in them. U think u have one that will hit 15-20? 

Also what ppm was you feeding them? I've been feeding mine 1800 ppm one feeding a week along with some sugars and another watering In the middle of the week.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> So PC says you are harvesting in steps. Do you feed after the first chop ?


We will give them one feeding after we cut just to give them one last boost 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 5, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Looking great guys. I know the really hard work is just beginning with the harvest. I become a nervous wreck in trying to get a plant trimmed in time before I have to leave.
> Looks like you have some serious poundage in them. U think u have one that will hit 15-20?
> 
> Also what ppm was you feeding them? I've been feeding mine 1800 ppm one feeding a week along with some sugars and another watering In the middle of the week.


I wish we had one that would hit 15 we got a late start this spring otherwise I'm sure we would have gotten close on a few  we tested our well water ph (7.1) otherwise we don't test we listen to the girls they let us know real quick if there not happy 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 5, 2015)

To JJ and crew...you have my deepest respect and I applaud you all for a job very well done...you guys just plane ROCK!


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

i'm quitting outdoor. It's just not fun standing here holding a small bag when you guys are lugging garbage bags.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> i'm quitting outdoor. It's just not fun standing here holding a small bag when you guys are lugging garbage bags.


Sounds like you need to move to the hills son!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Sounds like you need to move to the hills son!
> TMB-


you must be getting close to harvest treeman....


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> i'm quitting outdoor. It's just not fun standing here holding a small bag when you guys are lugging garbage bags.


I hope this is a joke.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 6, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> I hope this is a joke.


Me too

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> I hope this is a joke.


LOL I actually have to move this year so I technically won't be able to grow outdoors and I feel like I am unable to (because of my location) blow up the yard/grow area and do what I really want to do with my grow. Until I can get all that settled I will just be doing small indoor personal grows.


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> LOL I actually have to move this year so I technically won't be able to grow outdoors and I feel like I am unable to (because of my location) blow up the yard/grow area and do what I really want to do with my grow. Until I can get all that settled I will just be doing small indoor personal grows.


Understood...grow on, Dude!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> you must be getting close to harvest treeman....


Yes, close JJ, looks like I'll be starting this weekend. The drying room is set up with lines and screens. I got a new music set up in the trimming area that I'm excited about. My old computer is out there that has loads of music on it. I dug out an old monitor and speaker set up, and now I'm rocking out there. Years past I've been listening to a radio that gets mostly Spanish and religious stations where I'm at. It will be nice to listen to real music.
LET THE GAMES BEGIN!
TMB-


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> LOL I actually have to move this year so I technically won't be able to grow outdoors and I feel like I am unable to (because of my location) blow up the yard/grow area and do what I really want to do with my grow. Until I can get all that settled I will just be doing small indoor personal grows.


the pics you put up of your outdoor looks really dank to me . you just dont give it the priority to live in the sticks and grow like we all do . probly crush it if ya did
sounds like you got a nice job and company car . kushy ...

looks like amazing yeilds at lone oak farms  great work farmers .


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the pics you put up of your outdoor looks really dank to me . you just dont give it the priority to live in the sticks and grow like we all do . probly crush it if ya did
> sounds like you got a nice job and company car . kushy ...
> 
> looks like amazing yeilds at lone oak farms  great work farmers .


I agree...
ABM's been lurking to long. He needs to put on his big boy pants, buy a pitch fork and a shovel and make the move. He has to much knowledge, and all that support he has up there not to kick ass. Just think of what you can do with a dozen 5 pounders?
Kind of like Green Acres.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I agree...
> ABM's been lurking to long. He needs to put on his big boy pants, buy a pitch fork and a shovel and make the move. He has to much knowledge, and all that support he has up there not to kick ass. Just think of what you can do with a dozen 5 pounders?
> Kind of like Green Acres.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3515745


OOPS, sorry Partly Cloudy, typo, I'm medicated....lol
TMB-


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> OOPS, sorry Partly Clougy, typo, I'm medicated....lol
> TMB-


Lol we are too 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

Mohican







Treeman and ABM


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I agree...
> ABM's been lurking to long. He needs to put on his big boy pants, buy a pitch fork and a shovel and make the move. He has to much knowledge, and all that support he has up there not to kick ass. Just think of what you can do with a dozen 5 pounders?
> Kind of like Green Acres.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3515745


Oi...i wanna be the lil fat kid in this picture..where is he


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the pics you put up of your outdoor looks really dank to me . you just dont give it the priority to live in the sticks and grow like we all do . probly crush it if ya did
> sounds like you got a nice job and company car . kushy ...
> 
> looks like amazing yeilds at lone oak farms  great work farmers .


Thanks. I wanna crush it! I really do! It's discouraging to know what you are capable of but not being able to execute. One of these days man..... 


treemansbuds said:


> I agree...
> ABM's been lurking to long. He needs to put on his big boy pants, buy a pitch fork and a shovel and make the move. He has to much knowledge, and all that support he has up there not to kick ass. Just think of what you can do with a dozen 5 pounders?
> Kind of like Green Acres.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3515745


I'd LOVE to move out to the sticks and blow it up. I just would be doing it alone. It's not the life that my wife would want.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Jj and tmb have the same father


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Thanks. I wanna crush it! I really do! It's discouraging to know what you are capable of but not being able to execute. One of these days man.....
> 
> I'd LOVE to move out to the sticks and blow it up. I just would be doing it alone. It's not the life that my wife would want.


You need to sell her on just 1 season, you can blow it up, then buy your place in the city and make mama happy. We all need to sacrifice a little.
TMB-

 .


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

my wife thinks I wanna move to norcal in 2 years lol...and you know what shes so loyal she would prob rent the house out here and encourage me


----------



## 757growin (Oct 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You need to sell her on just 1 season, you can blow it up, then buy your place in the city and make mama happy. We all need to sacrifice a little.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3515867 .View attachment 3515860


My wife's from Brooklyn @angryblackman . Now she has Llama with more on the way. She says she enjoys being away from other people now. But misses shopping 5 minutes away. It wasn't easy to convince her but she is happy we did it now.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

Guys... She's a redhead.... Cards are stacked against me. LOL


----------



## 757growin (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Guys... She's a redhead.... Cards are stacked against me. LOL


I worked on my begging and puppy eyes for months before I laid my grand idea/plan out. Also took the garbage out for the year before without being told. Lols. Hope you move to wherever you two are happy!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)

The harvest has begun.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)

Sweet Sage...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)

Diesel...


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

757growin said:


> I worked on my begging and puppy eyes for months before I laid my grand idea/plan out. Also took the garbage out for the year before without being told. Lols. Hope you move to wherever you two are happy!


I used up the puppy dog eyes YEARS ago and I already take out the garbage. LOL I still have a kid in high school (junior) and a 21 year old that has yet to leave the nest. After that is said and done I would still need to secure something close enough to the wife's work to make it work. She's going on 13 years at the job so relocation is not an option. Being in that radius puts me out of "blow it up" territory.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I used up the puppy dog eyes YEARS ago and I already take out the garbage. LOL I still have a kid in high school (junior) and a 21 year old that has yet to leave the nest. After that is said and done I would still need to secure something close enough to the wife's work to make it work. She's going on 13 years at the job so relocation is not an option. Being in that radius puts me out of "blow it up" territory.


ABM, there are a lot of state employees that commute from Sac to San Francisco every day because they cannot afford to live in the bay area. I'm sure you could find something closer than that to "blow it up"....


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ABM, there are a lot of state employees that commute from Sac to San Francisco every day because they cannot afford to live in the bay area. I'm sure you could find something closer than that to "blow it up"....


She will not commute. I wouldn't have a problem with it but she wants to be closer to work so we will end up in the city.

This would be GREAT!!!!!

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/apa/5255872071.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> She will not commute. I wouldn't have a problem with it but she wants to be closer to work so we will end up in the city.


Sounds like you just need to blow it up inside then!!


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like you just need to blow it up inside then!!


Working on that now..  Got 4K worth on equipment on hold and will be looking into flood and drain.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Yes, close JJ, looks like I'll be starting this weekend. The drying room is set up with lines and screens. I got a new music set up in the trimming area that I'm excited about. My old computer is out there that has loads of music on it. I dug out an old monitor and speaker set up, and now I'm rocking out there. Years past I've been listening to a radio that gets mostly Spanish and religious stations where I'm at. It will be nice to listen to real music.
> LET THE GAMES BEGIN!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3515625


 
Gotta have music ..!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> She will not commute. I wouldn't have a problem with it but she wants to be closer to work so we will end up in the city.
> 
> This would be GREAT!!!!!
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/apa/5255872071.html


Not her......You!....just commute up to work on your farm every day....


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Working on that now..  Got 4K worth on equipment on hold and will be looking into flood and drain.


i can bring you a few 1000 watt coil n core ballasts to the BBQ if you want em (2 to be exact ) got 4 years on em but been sittting for 2years...



MaiNiaK420 said:


> View attachment 3515936
> Gotta have music ..!!


uhhh holy shit you bringing in DJ's too ??


PC your puppies look so healthy !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Thanks. I wanna crush it! I really do! It's discouraging to know what you are capable of but not being able to execute. One of these days man.....
> 
> I'd LOVE to move out to the sticks and blow it up. I just would be doing it alone. It's not the life that my wife would want.





ruby fruit said:


> my wife thinks I wanna move to norcal in 2 years lol...and you know what shes so loyal she would prob rent the house out here and encourage me


This is where i am lucky as hell. My wife is from the sticks outside a super crappy small town and she trust me to provide for our family. She would go anywhere to get away from people and grow. We are most likely about to be in a camper end of next month but we will be one step closer to where we need to be


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

words on shirt...
STAY FREE
HAVE BONG


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I used up the puppy dog eyes YEARS ago and I already take out the garbage. LOL I still have a kid in high school (junior) and a 21 year old that has yet to leave the nest. After that is said and done I would still need to secure something close enough to the wife's work to make it work. She's going on 13 years at the job so relocation is not an option. Being in that radius puts me out of "blow it up" territory.


Dude! anytime you grow a plant to full maturity...YOU have blown it UP! it doesn't matter if you get 1 oz or 100 lbs...you have blown it UP! it's all about quality and not poundage, growing a quality plant that you can be proud of...never forget that! I have 4 plants that I am very proud of and the next three weeks will see if I can make it through...some of us can grow more, some of us can grow less...but we are all still winners when we do....keep your head up, be proud.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 6, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> Dude! anytime you grow a plant to full maturity...YOU have blown it UP! it doesn't matter if you get 1 oz or 100 lbs...you have blown it UP! it's all about quality and not poundage, growing a quality plant that you can be proud of...never forget that! I have 4 plants that I am very proud of and the next three weeks will see if I can make it through...some of us can grow more, some of us can grow less...but we are all still winners when we do....keep your head up, be proud.


AMEN

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Not her......You!....just commute up to work on your farm every day....


Gotta pay the bills in the meantime. You hiring? LOL


dirtpower said:


> Dude! anytime you grow a plant to full maturity...YOU have blown it UP! it doesn't matter if you get 1 oz or 100 lbs...you have blown it UP! it's all about quality and not poundage, growing a quality plant that you can be proud of...never forget that! I have 4 plants that I am very proud of and the next three weeks will see if I can make it through...some of us can grow more, some of us can grow less...but we are all still winners when we do....keep your head up, be proud.


Oh I m FULLY aware of the quality aspect but I want to scale it up! My head is up!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

Two turntables and a microphone...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Two turntables and a microphone...


My wife does a cool strip show to ONE by metallica ...just saying


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> uhhh holy shit you bringing in DJ's too ??


No that's my home stereo. I bought the mixer to make cueing up songs easier. Music can also be cued through a mobile app or bluetooth.

I got tired of blowing regular stereo speakers. This year at State Wide Motorcycle Rally my equipment crapped out on me. Next year this will all be hooked up to my M1078.
 

I also plan to get 2 peavey pvx15's to go on a set of tripods I have and atleast one mackie thump 18. I'll definetly need another amp aswell.
My laser showed up Saturday. The sides and back roll up on this truck and the lighting will be connected to the troop cover frame.


----------



## reza92 (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My wife does a cool strip show to ONE by metallica ...just saying


pics or it didn't happen.

video will also suffice


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

reza92 said:


> pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> video will also suffice


U will have to visit my state for a party then 
No man holds a cam while his girl is stripping lol ...hows he gonna hold a beer and bong if hes got a cam in hand ?


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> U will have to visit my state for a party then
> No man holds a cam while his girl is stripping lol ...hows he gonna hold a beer and bong if hes got a cam in hand ?


GoPro handsfree! Boom!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3516348


You guys got achey hands yet? Congrats to you all!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> GoPro handsfree! Boom!


Forehead cam!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2015)

@partlycloudy do you frollic through the greenhouse with your arms outstretched pretending you are a bird flying through the treetops? 

Just sayin I would... LOL


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 7, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> @partlycloudy do you frollic through the greenhouse with your arms outstretched pretending you are a bird flying through the treetops?
> 
> Just sayin I would... LOL


Lol if I knew I wouldn't break any branches I sure would 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 7, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> @partlycloudy do you frollic through the greenhouse with your arms outstretched pretending you are a bird flying through the treetops?
> 
> Just sayin I would... LOL


There's no room we have to army crawl

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

PC just curious before you have even finished harvest if there is a plant you seem to like more than the others and keep going back for a second feel/smell ?


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn JJ I gotta give it to you, your a freaking legend. Keep it up


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

I was just watering down in the basement & found this on one of our red tag plants....so we are down 1....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I was just watering down in the basement & found this on one of our red tag plants....so we are down 1....
> View attachment 3516558


Havnt popped open yet jj onto others ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Havnt popped open yet jj onto others ?


no nothing opened yet..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I was just watering down in the basement & found this on one of our red tag plants....so we are down 1....
> View attachment 3516558


man hope its a one plant thing .
you should send that pic to swerve (cali connect owner) with the strain name .


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

@Mohican would prob love that one sent his way


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Question jj...how young are your plants when u start them.on maxsea ?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @Mohican would prob love that one sent his way


you know you might be onto somthing for a femmed seed to be fully male is actually pretty amazing in the grand scheme of things . if sucky for JJ at the moment


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you know you might be onto somthing for a femmed seed to be fully male is actually pretty amazing in the grand scheme of things . if sucky for JJ at the moment


Either that or its just a freakily mixed up seed dropped in the lot ?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Either that or its just a freakily mixed up seed dropped in the lot ?


great point !


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Question jj...how young are your plants when u start them.on maxsea ?


I give them 1/2 strength right away, 1-2 weeks. Then full strength every week after that. And don't forget a tsp of Epsom salt in every feeding..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Either way man im loving this time of year i get to see u pros harvesting killer plants and ive just transplanted a few to final spots to start my season 
if be a happy man if jj could take my ruby fruit does australia photo out to lone oak and hold it up against a dank plant..
but then again why jinx what he has at home by removing the pic lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I give them 1/2 strength right away, 1-2 weeks. Then full strength every week after that. And don't forget a tsp of Epsom salt in every feeding..


Never would have guessed you started that early


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> PC just curious before you have even finished harvest if there is a plant you seem to like more than the others and keep going back for a second feel/smell ?


Yes there's a couple that stand out more than others 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I was just watering down in the basement & found this on one of our red tag plants....so we are down 1....
> View attachment 3516558




Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yes there's a couple that stand out more than others
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


What strain would that be PC...just out of curiosity


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> What strain would that be PC...just out of curiosity


There are a few sugar magnolia and the 818 head bands and the dead head og that smells real nice and the gorilla glue #4 clones smell nasty dank I love them 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I was just watering down in the basement & found this on one of our red tag plants....so we are down 1....
> View attachment 3516558


 what do you mean down in the basement ??? is this in your green house ?? or basement of another place


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> what do you mean down in the basement ??? is this in your green house ?? or basement of another place


This is in another place. we start plants here & transport to the greenhouse


----------



## reza92 (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> U will have to visit my state for a party then
> No man holds a cam while his girl is stripping lol ...hows he gonna hold a beer and bong if hes got a cam in hand ?







mount a go pro to one of these


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

reza92 said:


> mount a go pro to one of these


im happy for you to visit and ill just charge you $50?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> im happy for you to visit and ill just charge you $50?


if I send you a selfie stick?...


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> if I send you a selfie stick?...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


>


Hey, you usually have to go on the Deep Web to access that kind of stuff...


----------



## adower (Oct 7, 2015)

Good job yall!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

lets see what I can do for free if you guys help me top that 2lb mark for the wonder woman this year..lol I was short by about 120 grams dry last season


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2015)

Big leaf trimmer...
To help speed up the harvest we ordered one of these table trimmers (thanks GB) to trim off the big fan leaves so we can then hang the buds to dry before final trim. Upon first use we could quickly see that the slots were too narrow to allow the bigger leaves to enter. With a little Yankee ingenuity & a power saw we opened up some of the slots & it works like a champ. 2 people can use it at the same time....


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Big leaf trimmer...
> To help speed up the harvest I ordered one of these table trimmers (thanks GB) to trim off the big fan leaves so we can then hang the buds to dry before final trim. Upon first use we could quickly see that the slots were too narrow to allow the bigger leaves to enter. With a little Yankee ingenuity & a power saw we opened up some of the slots & it works like a champ. 2 people can use it at the same time....
> View attachment 3517429
> 
> ...


That thing works great it cut about 10 hours of time down to about 3 to 4 hours  thank you jj

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Oct 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Big leaf trimmer...
> To help speed up the harvest we ordered one of these table trimmers (thanks GB) to trim off the big fan leaves so we can then hang the buds to dry before final trim. Upon first use we could quickly see that the slots were too narrow to allow the bigger leaves to enter. With a little Yankee ingenuity & a power saw we opened up some of the slots & it works like a champ. 2 people can use it at the same time....
> View attachment 3517429
> 
> ...


I guess no achey hands with that! Nice modification.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 8, 2015)

when we used trimmers think we also lost some yield as they tend to rip buds also it seen in final machine trimmed vs hand trimmed


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 8, 2015)

pleease be super cautious with those nu large openings on that trimmer. 



Darth Vapour said:


> when we used trimmers think we also lost some yield as they tend to rip buds also it seen in final machine trimmed vs hand trimmed


maybe keeping all sets of blades very clean of resin, and change them out, helps make for a cleaner petiole cut.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 8, 2015)

we did lol more tie cleaning blades then trimming


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> when we used trimmers think we also lost some yield as they tend to rip buds also it seen in final machine trimmed vs hand trimmed


This machine is only made to take off the big leaves and does a good job of it didn't see any bud damage at all with it 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> pleease be super cautious with those nu large openings on that trimmer.
> 
> 
> maybe keeping all sets of blades very clean of resin, and change them out, helps make for a cleaner petiole cut.


Yes you have to be paying attention we don't need bloody buds 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 8, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yes you have to be paying attention we don't need bloody buds
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Yep. I tipped my finger this harvest and ruined a little trim.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 8, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Yep. I tipped my finger this harvest and ruined a little trim.


Bummer at least it wasn't worse 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Yep. I tipped my finger this harvest and ruined a little trim.


PC, make sure you guy's use the clamps to hold the smaller buds!.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2015)

This plant has been stripped of all her biggest buds, & the rest of these buds will ripen in a couple of weeks. They have taken lbs of buds off & there are several lbs left to go....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This plant has been stripped of all her biggest buds, & the rest of these buds will ripen in a couple of weeks. They have taken lbs of buds off & there are several lbs left to go....
> View attachment 3517474


Did you grow theme beautiful plants on only maxsea


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 8, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Did you grow theme beautiful plants on only maxsea


Yes and good dirt 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> when we used trimmers think we also lost some yield as they tend to rip buds also it seen in final machine trimmed vs hand trimmed


Hired trimmers no cam recording ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 8, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Yes and good dirt
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


You guys are killing it they look nice I was think about buy one of theme twister 2 trimmers do you know if there any good


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2015)

hurry up, the salmon are biting


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hired trimmers no cam recording ?


 years ago we has hired trimmers all went well 8 hrs a day then shut it down took 3 weeks of trimming and 15.000 cost 800 pounds wet 200 dry 1200 plants


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2015)

That must be so much fun walking around in there JJ!


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 9, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> You guys are killing it they look nice I was think about buy one of theme twister 2 trimmers do you know if there any good


Never tried one haven't heard the name before

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Never tried one haven't heard the name before
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


Twisters are designed to trim wet buds....


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 9, 2015)

nice work fellas!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> years ago we has hired trimmers all went well 8 hrs a day then shut it down took 3 weeks of trimming and 15.000 cost 800 pounds wet 200 dry 1200 plants


Yeah i can see exactly what your saying ...


----------



## adower (Oct 9, 2015)

All that work and machine trim? Why?


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2015)

you guys picked early with no fade . way early


----------



## 757growin (Oct 9, 2015)

adower said:


> All that work and machine trim? Why?


Because it more the five pounds... lols.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> you guys picked early with no fade . way early


that formula 419 is STOKED with nutes . they might never fade... do you wait on your tomatoes to fade befor picking??
pm me for tips on flushing with corn SST


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> you guys picked early with no fade . way early


The big buds are so dense and thick they were starting to hold to much moisture 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> you guys picked early with no fade . way early


I couple of these first plants we harvested a little early because the buds grew so dense that we were seeing some mold in a few buds. So the decision was made to take the biggest buds before we lost more to mold.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

adower said:


> All that work and machine trim? Why?


This machine is only for stripping off the big fan leaves...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> you guys picked early with no fade . way early


We are getting some fade here & there but that 419 soil is just so rich were not gonna get a major fade..


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Oct 9, 2015)

im sorry if this has already been asked is this the 419 from fourseasons landscape?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> im sorry if this has already been asked is this the 419 from fourseasons landscape?


yes, expensive......and worth it


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

The 300gl smart pots have turned into a solid dense mat of roots. You cannot dig into the soil, you can barely scratch the surface...


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Oct 9, 2015)

god damn those roots. Cost seems well worth it.... sorry im sure this has been asked but i dont have the patience to go through the 178 pages of posts. Maxsea all the way through?. any other additives? Dont want to be prying to much but im looking for something new to try on a few of the plants next round.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 9, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> god damn those roots. Cost seems well worth it.... sorry im sure this has been asked but i dont have the patience to go through the 178 pages of posts. Maxsea all the way through?. any other additives? Dont want to be prying to much but im looking for something new to try on a few of the plants next round.


Maxsea and cal-mag 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## adower (Oct 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> Because it more the five pounds... lols.


I thought they had a big crew? Trim team, grow team etc


----------



## 757growin (Oct 9, 2015)

adower said:


> I thought they had a big crew? Trim team, grow team etc


Probably do, but still gonna be a lot of hand trimmed pounds per person. I don't know how many folks there is. But if you hand trim a pound a day for every day for a month you can see the value for the trimmer. Plus theres not much price difference this time of year in hand vs machine trimmed.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

Show this one to the boss PC...


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> Probably do, but still gonna be a lot of hand trimmed pounds per person. I don't know how many folks there is. But if you hand trim a pound a day for every day for a month you can see the value for the trimmer. Plus theres not much price difference this time of year in hand vs machine trimmed.


Amen we would be busy for months otherwise

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Show this one to the boss PC...


The next one probly be a 4 seater but with out the crazy stereo system that's extra weight lol

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 9, 2015)

JJ, got a question if you don't mind.....I saw a pic or a vid of you using a different trimmer? was wondering how that one worked compared to this new one?

thx man


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> JJ, got a question if you don't mind.....I saw a pic or a vid of you using a different trimmer? was wondering how that one worked compared to this new one?
> 
> thx man


The "trimbot" is designed to trim wet buds. It worked ok, but we prefer trimming dry buds.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The next one probly be a 4 seater but with out the crazy stereo system that's extra weight lol
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


set one up like these guy's racing Baja in RZR's....no stereos...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 9, 2015)

gotcha.....thx


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> set one up like these guy's racing Baja in RZR's....no stereos...


my brother in law works for polaris and gets 3 toys per year . this was his first pic with the lift/offroad kit it CRAZY fun . as i am sure you all know ....oh man might make it my daily driver out here in the hills ...as i can buy it at cost +10% at the end of the year...


----------



## nuggs (Oct 9, 2015)

hey all ! looking good!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The "trimbot" is designed to trim wet buds. It worked ok, but we prefer trimming dry buds.....


do you think it not worth trimming wet buds with the machine I just wonder if I should hang hole plant or trim wet


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> do you think it not worth trimming wet buds with the machine I just wonder if I should hang hole plant or trim wet


IMHO dry trimmed buds smell/taste/look better....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> IMHO dry trimmed buds smell/taste/look better....


Agreed!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> IMHO dry trimmed buds smell/taste/look better....


That what I'm think about doing I trim by my self have about 30 plants


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> That what I'm think about doing I trim by my self have about 30 plants


Once they are hung & dried, you can take your time with the final trim...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Once they are hung & dried, you can take your time with the final trim...


Can I put theme in bins and trim it when I get time if I just hung hole plant after it dry put it in bins intell I can trim it


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 9, 2015)

When you hung the hole plant how do you set up your drying room


doublejj said:


> Once they are hung & dried, you can take your time with the final trim...


----------



## TWS (Oct 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that formula 419 is STOKED with nutes . they might never fade... do you wait on your tomatoes to fade befor picking??
> pm me for tips on flushing with corn SST


----------



## fandango (Oct 10, 2015)

Super great show,I was thinking you will have a ton of sugar leaf and small left overs here.Me thinks with that much to work with I could make 300-400 grams of kief from each plant...more than enough profit to pay for the next round of soil for next season.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

fandango said:


> Super great show,I was thinking you will have a ton of sugar leaf and small left overs here.Me thinks with that much to work with I could make 300-400 grams of kief from each plant...more than enough profit to pay for the next round of soil for next season.


I know i am looking to make a lb or better of hash from mine so holy shit they will have a ton. You guys going to work your own trim or give it to someone to do? I have 4 peoples harvest to run here.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know i am looking to make a lb or better of hash from mine so holy shit they will have a ton. You guys going to work your own trim or give it to someone to do? I have 4 peoples harvest to run here.


our big debate right now.....


----------



## fandango (Oct 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> our big debate right now.....


I filled a 5 gallon bucket last night and it was made from some tree I never felt like using,so it turned all golden in the sun,other material was bottom of tree.
We bought 5lb of dry ice at Raley's....bye the time it got home about 3lb was still in the sack.I have this 5 gallon bag(220)and put 3 chucks of ice in it.Shake over a 5 gallon bucket so I can do the processing while watching tv.I guess it took about 2 hours and we ended up with 85 grams.

So,here comes 85 chocolate bars,if you need rest this shit is the best.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

fandango said:


> I filled a 5 gallon bucket last night and it was made from some tree I never felt like using,so it turned all golden in the sun,other material was bottom of tree.
> We bought 5lb of dry ice at Raley's....bye the time it got home about 3lb was still in the sack.I have this 5 gallon bag(220)and put 3 chucks of ice in it.Shake over a 5 gallon bucket so I can do the processing while watching tv.I guess it took about 2 hours and we ended up with 85 grams.
> 
> So,here comes 85 chocolate bars,if you need rest this shit is the best.


I want to buy a CO2 oil machine sooo bad.....but I want a Tesla even more


----------



## TWS (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought you had a co2 processer ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> I thought you had a co2 processer ?


The one I have is a little hand thing & it's really slow & cumbersome to use. It takes a long time & it's very dangerous to run, all for a very small return. More of a personal use item.
No, a real co2 machine costs $30,000-$60,000.


----------



## adower (Oct 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I want to buy a CO2 oil machine sooo bad.....but I want a Tesla even more


Buying a new vehicle is a horrible investment. Get the C02 machine then use the profits from it to buy the Tesla if you really want one


----------



## adower (Oct 10, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Can I put theme in bins and trim it when I get time if I just hung hole plant after it dry put it in bins intell I can trim it


I've seen a lot of people do this. Just make sure to burp the bins a couple times a day for safety even know the product should be "dry".


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

adower said:


> Buying a new vehicle is a horrible investment. Get the C02 machine then use the profits from it to buy the Tesla if you really want one


I may look into a lease.....for the car & the CO2 machine


----------



## adower (Oct 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I may look into a lease.....for the car & the CO2 machine


Awesome! Thats the way JJ!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2015)

great job JJ, as usual


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I may look into a lease.....for the car & the CO2 machine


My garage is 75 deg and 70 rh is it ok to hung the hole plant in there like that with couple of fans going


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> My garage is 75 deg and 70 rh is it ok to hung the hole plant in there like that with couple of fans going


yes should work fine...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks I'm going to try out that soil you got on my plants next year


doublejj said:


> yes should work fine...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 10, 2015)

With that soil and pots you use this year how munch water did you half to give each day


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> With that soil and pots you use this year how munch water did you half to give each day


i'll let PC answer that one...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

It's Fleet Week in San Fran this weekend....Blue Angels..


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 10, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> With that soil and pots you use this year how munch water did you half to give each day


When it was real got out we averaged 10 gallons apiece but the plant will definitely tell you if it needs more 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2015)

Did you get my message PC?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 10, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Did you get my message PC?...


Just did and sent you one back

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> i'll let PC answer that one...


Got it all hung up just check the humidity in room it sayin it 85 on humidity 71 deg in room


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I want to buy a CO2 oil machine sooo bad.....but I want a Tesla even more


We think alike JJ


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I may look into a lease.....for the car & the CO2 machine


The rh is around 88 in the room going to buy what I need to get it down in hour long can it stay like this intell it will mold it been hung for about 16 hours know I do have fans going


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> The rh is around 88 in the room going to buy what I need to get it down in hour long can it stay like this intell it will mold it been hung for about 16 hours know I do have fans going


You should be ok. Just keep the air moving...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help do you have a link to that soil you use what kind is it is it a lot better thin happy frog


doublejj said:


> You should be ok. Just keep the air moving...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Thanks for the help do you have a link to that soil you use what kind is it is it a lot better thin happy frog


Just google formula 419 soil. I think it is pretty close to HF but you can buy it in bulk by the truckload....


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 11, 2015)

The base soil in 419 is promix mix right with other stuff added to it


doublejj said:


> Just google formula 419 soil. I think it is pretty close to HF but you can buy it in bulk by the truckload....


o


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

That stuff looks great! How much is it a yard?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> The base soil in 419 is promix mix right with other stuff added to it
> 
> o


Yes I think so...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That stuff looks great! How much is it a yard?


$175yd...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm 


doublejj said:


> Yes I think so...


going to look into it do you hade maxsea once a week from the begging to end with this soil do you half to let this soil set in pots for a while first I got some NorCal gold soil this year it was hot when I got after sitting in a pile in my drive way for couple hours it was smoking


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I'm
> 
> going to look into it do you hade maxsea once a week from the begging to end with this soil do you half to let this soil set in pots for a while first I got some NorCal gold soil this year it was hot when I got after sitting in a pile in my drive way for couple hours it was smoking


we planted right away....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

That is almost the same price as a yard of Promix costs me! I need to find somebody down here who is making super soil!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is almost the same price as a yard of Promix costs me! I need to find somebody down here who is making super soil!


There's a place in lakeside that does mixes with compost, cow and worm poo and topsoil. If you put an order in and bring in extra ammendments they will mix it for you.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> There's a place in lakeside that does mixes with compost, cow and worm poo and topsoil. If you put an order in and bring in extra ammendments they will mix it for you.


I'll bet they have a "prop 215 blend"....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

Up on a ladder, harvesting some of the top buds first....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Up on a ladder, harvesting some of the top buds first....
> View attachment 3519536


Love it doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

First plant fully ripe...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> First plant fully ripe...
> View attachment 3519537
> View attachment 3519538


Hell yea! Now the work begins


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

4 people working the trim table at the same time...


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 4 people working the trim table at the same time...
> View attachment 3519545


Looks like 4 big guys. Probably could put like 6 woman on that thing. Sick! Hope things motor is ready for yall!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looks like 4 big guys. Probably could put like 6 woman on that thing. Sick! Hope things motor is ready for yall!!


Only room for 2 bigs branches at a time tho ?
If yer look closely two are waiting to go in as the other 2 finish...
What it needs is a 6 ft table 60 cm width with 4 fans/choppers/blade sets and one 2 motors running one each end to operate 2 units.
With 4 ppl using at same time you could rotate two crews of 4 ppl....4 ppl out in field cutting branches down for 3 hrs and then swapping with the crew at the table for 3 hrs with a 30 min break on changeover to recharge and go again.
Dont thank me jj im just an ideas man and leg soldier...someone else can build it lol


----------



## adower (Oct 11, 2015)

The fun starts!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Only room for 2 bigs branches at a time tho ?
> If yer look closely two are waiting to go in as the other 2 finish...
> What it needs is a 6 ft table 60 cm width with 4 fans/choppers/blade sets and one 2 motors running one each end to operate 2 units.
> With 4 ppl using at same time you could rotate two crews of 4 ppl....4 ppl out in field cutting branches down for 3 hrs and then swapping with the crew at the table for 3 hrs with a 30 min break on changeover to recharge and go again.
> Dont thank me jj im just an ideas man and leg soldier...someone else can build it lol


I think I'd just spend the $200 & get a second unit, we were just having fun with & visiting with friends at the same time. That machine mowed thru about 80lbs of wet buds in just a few hrs...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2015)

7' wire drying racks filled with big buds drying inside the shipping container....


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Only room for 2 bigs branches at a time tho ?
> If yer look closely two are waiting to go in as the other 2 finish...
> What it needs is a 6 ft table 60 cm width with 4 fans/choppers/blade sets and one 2 motors running one each end to operate 2 units.
> With 4 ppl using at same time you could rotate two crews of 4 ppl....4 ppl out in field cutting branches down for 3 hrs and then swapping with the crew at the table for 3 hrs with a 30 min break on changeover to recharge and go again.
> Dont thank me jj im just an ideas man and leg soldier...someone else can build it lol


4 people were working at same time the pic just caught the middle of flipping a cola over. Only time other people had to wait is when someone had a 3 foot cola lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> 4 people were working at same time the pic just caught the middle of flipping a cola over. Only time other people had to wait is when someone had a 3 foot cola lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Lol and i bet theres a lot of those !!


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol and i bet theres a lot of those !!


Lol not enough tho

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 7' wire drying racks filled with big buds drying inside the shipping container....
> View attachment 3519598


This is wat i loved about last season..the extra use for the mesh wire.
Great stuff jj and pc and crew really cool grow and thread to follow...hell if aust ever goes legal im learning all i need right here and in the outdoor section


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> This is wat i loved about last season..the extra use for the mesh wire.
> Great stuff jj and pc and crew really cool grow and thread to follow...hell if aust ever goes legal im learning all i need right here and in the outdoor section


Hell if they become legal im game to come help in our off time as long as one of yo guys get me scheduled for a dive by the reef 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> This is wat i loved about last season..the extra use for the mesh wire.
> Great stuff jj and pc and crew really cool grow and thread to follow...hell if aust ever goes legal im learning all i need right here and in the outdoor section


Hell if Viet ever goes legal I will turn my house into one big cannabis plant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

My girlfriends (plural) as my wife calls them will be in every fucking nook and cranny I can squeeze them


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hell if they become legal im game to come help in our off time as long as one of yo guys get me scheduled for a dive by the reef
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Off time?...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Off time?...


Great barrier reef australia pc.....google it and be enchanted


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Great barrier reef australia pc.....google it and be enchanted


Oh I've seen a lot about the great barrier reef and being a certified diver it would be a dream to dive there 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Off time?...


Oh after this next crop im on vacation for a bit im definitely going somewhere lol

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Oh after this next crop im on vacation for a bit im definitely going somewhere lol
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Does that mean Sage gets to stay with me?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Does that mean Sage gets to stay with me?...


There's a real good possibility

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> There's a real good possibility
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Ok you have my permission to go.....have fun


----------



## nuggs (Oct 12, 2015)

hey guys looking like lots of work. busy here too.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 7' wire drying racks filled with big buds drying inside the shipping container....
> View attachment 3519598


well god damn man! thats a site to see and smell i bet.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 12, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey guys looking like lots of work. busy here too.





Hope you are good nuggs,Havent heard from you in a while


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2015)

How often do you need to change out the trim bag? Are you composting it?


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How often do you need to change out the trim bag? Are you composting it?


It takes a few hours to fill it up 3/4 of the way 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Oct 12, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hope you are good nuggs,Havent heard from you in a while


I'm good having a great year, thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I'm good having a great year, thanks for asking.


That is great nuggs! I guess we all had a pretty good year


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2015)

1 down......50 to go....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 13, 2015)

I bet you can smell the thc in the air. What I would not give to just sit in the middle of all the plants


----------



## Joedank (Oct 13, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I bet you can smell the thc in the air. What I would not give to just sit in the middle of all the plants


now iam all stiiling here cooking dinner and wondering .... what would he NOT give ...


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 1 down......50 to go....
> View attachment 3520515


right on


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> now iam all stiiling here cooking dinner and wondering .... what would he NOT give ...


Left testicle ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Left testicle ?


Oh man, I already got one of those.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Oh man, I already got one of those.....


Just curios jj u said u start maxsea straight away ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Just curios jj u said u start maxsea straight away ?


2 weeks after they sprout, I start 1/2 strength. Maxsea has a lot of micro-nutrients...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 2 weeks after they sprout, I start 1/2 strength. Maxsea has a lot of micro-nutrients...


And pretty much you should throw in a teaspoon of epsom salts as well ?
Wat is the rate for maxsea i teaspoon per litre but half that at the start ?


----------



## nuggs (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> And pretty much you should throw in a teaspoon of epsom salts as well ?
> Wat is the rate for maxsea i teaspoon per litre but half that at the start ?


You can probably skip the Epsom until the second feeding. I mix 2-2.5 tbls Maxsea in a 5gl bucket & add a tsp of Epsom salts. Full strength is 5 tbls maxsea & 1 tsp Epsom salts once a week...maybe even twice a week....


----------



## fandango (Oct 14, 2015)

I use 3 heaping tbs of maxsea bloom I was surprised the ppm reading was 1600.mixed in 4 gallons


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

fandango said:


> I use 3 heaping tbs of maxsea bloom I was surprised the ppm reading was 1600.mixed in 4 gallons


i'd rather feed more often than use a stronger dose....


----------



## husalife (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking good as always doublejj! Just stopped in to see how everyone's season is working out and knew when I saw doublejj that there would be Monsters!! Good stuff


----------



## fandango (Oct 14, 2015)

It would be nice to see one of your trees with christmas tree lights on her.

My wife just hung lights on the house here?I know it's early...but xmas starts in September in the Philippines.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

speaking of max sea, I been meaning to ask, how much did yall go thru on that greenhouse? 30x60 is my plans for next year, curious to see how much maxsea to get. My plants didn't stay green this year, gonna make sure thats not the case next year.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

nuggs said:


> hey guys looking like lots of work. busy here too.


I'm glad to hear your having a good season brother....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> speaking of max sea, I been meaning to ask, how much did yall go thru on that greenhouse? 30x60 is my plans for next year, curious to see how much maxsea to get. My plants didn't stay green this year, gonna make sure thats not the case next year.


count the empty Maxsea buckets in this picture..


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

Ouch! it aint cheap running with the big dogs!


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> count the empty Maxsea buckets in this picture..
> View attachment 3521557


Really like that idea of cutting some bigger openings,in that trimmer....very nice.

Very nice work all round.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Really like that idea of cutting some bigger openings,in that trimmer....very nice.
> 
> Very nice work all round.


I'm sure the manufacturer of it would sell it with bigger openings but regulations won't let them for safety reasons but it works great

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 15, 2015)

I know with me buying and using a wet trimmer it has sped up my harvest considerably. I work a lot and I usually only sleep 3-4 hrs a night during harvest. Been doing that for a couple weeks now. Looks I'll be done with my first harvest in 2 weeks with 4 plants about mid November and my greenhouse that has over 200 plants I flipped on oct 10. Thought 10/10/15 would bring me some good fortune. Lol last year I was still trimming dried buds on into June but I thought I was fixing to get popped and let some guys hold onto my bud that was yet to be defoilated. All buds had been cut off the plants and had no fan leaves. Just sugar leaves. I weigh all the bud stems and trim and I know how much on average bud weighs vs trim. One guy had 5 lbs another 3 and I forgot what one got but wasn't a whole lot. But one that lives closer to me got 30.5 lbs. He ended up giving me back about 1 lb and said that's all their was. He was freaking out about their being so much when I come over with it all in the middle of the night. He's the only one who even gave me anything back. One I have no clue where he's at but he's still around here somewhere and Another went to Florida. So I lost a shit ton of money and had nothing for several months. 

Anyways I learned by trial and error that the grates on the trimmer need to be cleaned fairly often and have another costing of oil on it so the buds tumble. I was ready to throw my trimmer in the ditch with the way it was tearing up all my buds, it would rip them up and be sucked down in the grate and cut up. Took me a few hours of scrubbing with alcohol to get off the resin build up. Some varieties are worse than others. So I just run about what a lb of dried bud would be and use an abrasive pad and scrub it. In 5 min it's good to go after I oil it back down with a sponge. 

I hired a girl to help me trim as well. Besides being fine she was doing a good job of hand teimming my colas. I paid her for the day and gave her some Girl Scout to smoke. Hadn't showed back up to work but has called wanting more Girl Scout. So I'm not trusting her now. I had a relative I hired a few yrs back and he ended up breaking into the spot where we were trimming at to steal some bud but I had moved it so he then goes to another spot and breaks down the door and grabs several K worth of bud. 

This is the reasons why trimmers are sold and guys like me buy them. It's safer for the thieves cause I was ready to do bad things. 
If a buyer doesn't like the 1/4 long dried leaves on the bud them trim it off yourself. If you want me to do it I'll do it but I'm gonna charge you 1/3 more for a zip as well. Time is money to me plus hearing your bitching tacks on a bitch tax. Simple as that. So if your buying some bud at a good price and are gonna gripe be prepared to pay more for hand trimmed. 

With the amount of bud JJ and Partly cloudy has to trim if they hand trimmed that much it would be next spring before they get done. A machine is just wonderful for making things 50x faster. 
I know how much work it takes for big plants it's 7 days a week. I'm sure they would like a weekend off. Personally I havnt had a day off in a couple of yrs and I'm burned out.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2015)

did you get my message PC?...


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Really like that idea of cutting some bigger openings,in that trimmer....very nice.
> 
> Very nice work all round.


Isn't this a great show? I want a table top bad. I wet trim so this would be to just get the big stuff and then touch up by hand.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Isn't this a great show? I want a table top bad. I wet trim so this would be to just get the big stuff and then touch up by hand.


200$ on eBay we have the blade set real low so it only takes off the big leaves and doesn't touch the bud 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> 200$ on eBay we have the blade set real low so it only takes off the big leaves and doesn't touch the bud
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Ahhh. Yeah I've been looking at the same one then. Good to know. Just to ease rough trim would be great. Not that I do crazy amounts but shit the hands hurt after a bit ya know. Lol.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Ahhh. Yeah I've been looking at the same one then. Good to know. Just to ease rough trim would be great. Not that I do crazy amounts but shit the hands hurt after a bit ya know. Lol.


We like to leave a little bit of leaf on them it helps with drying but try and get all the big leaf off the table will save you hours of work I recommend making the holes bigger like we did it works a lot better but watch your finger tips it could be a real bad day of you dont

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We like to leave a little bit of leaf on them it helps with drying but try and get all the big leaf off the table will save you hours of work I recommend making the holes bigger like we did it works a lot better but watch your finger tips it could be a real bad day of you dont
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks! Good tip to watch your tips. Lol. You guys are rocking it out there. Just stay safe! Trimming a garden that large would make me nervous... But only because I have a day job. Lol! 

Growing is the mistress my wife is enthused about though. Lol. She told me to get on the stick a while back and that she missed my bud. Cracked me up.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

least we forget...6 months ago today.......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

today "Lone Oak Greens" .....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

The extra blades arrived today PC......


----------



## 757growin (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The extra blades arrived today PC......
> View attachment 3522603


No mail delivery at loan oak? My mail box is a little over a mile from the house!


----------



## adower (Oct 16, 2015)

That's the perfect excuse to get a little 50cc bike. To check the mail!




757growin said:


> No mail delivery at loan oak? My mail box is a little over a mile from the house!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

adower said:


> That's the perfect excuse to get a little 50cc bike. To check the mail!


No mail out here. Must go to town to get mail....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> No mail out here. Must go to town to get mail....


Yeah that's how all my packages are. If it don't fit in the box you gotta go get it


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

757growin said:


> Yeah that's how all my packages are. If it don't fit in the box you gotta go get it


No, we are off the grid. 4x4 road to get here. No mail delivery of any kind out here. Just miles & miles of rough roads.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)

just had a thought...trim machine and fake fingers hanging of it at the gate to deter rippers lol..I have a warped mind sometimes


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought you were going to say as Halloween decorations!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## nuggs (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Lawn is filling in nicely!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3523760


Let the boss know your gonna need a ride along mower! Hope it holds the soil in place for you. I spent another 2 grand on wattles to keep mine in place. Spent a thousand last year. Just added to more places and installed by me. Pain in the butt on steep hills.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2015)

Lone Oak Greens
Getting a touch of rain....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3523765


I would have never thought those plants would grow that big, full, dense, and frosty in 50 % shade. I will try a few in my greenhouse next season. Excellent grow JJ, PC and crew.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

Central California can get hot! I am even toying with the idea of adding shade cloth over my garden during the hot season. The plants that were partially shaded seemed much happier in my garden.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

Awwww, I want to curl up right next to her and take a nap too!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Central California can get hot! I am even toying with the idea of adding shade cloth over my garden during the hot season. The plants that were partially shaded seemed much happier in my garden.


Be careful on which shade cloth you use. I had one on mine last year and it made my plants stretch like crazy. I was bendin them over and and some snapped while putting weight on. This is a 10-13 foot ceiling as it's sloped down hill. 
I have been wanting to try a white shade cloth vs a blk one and see if their is a difference. 
The way that these guys have theirs is the best way. It allows air to flow through unhampered. Mine has roll up sides, exhaust fans, vents and would get 140 degrees in the summer. Plants did not die but would use a lot of water and would not grow any of course. The shade cloth was instant reduction in temps and growth. I'd like to put another one up that's twice as long and wider. Something like a 36"x 100 lol use the white film like they have for security from above and roll up sides. Didn't think 55% white film would allow enough sunlight to make good bud but I'm glad I've seen these guys do it so I can see it for myself. 
On the ends I would have mesh screen on the ends to keep out the bugs, also on the sides as well this allows a good supply of fresh air. I have this on my sides and when closed up nothing can get in even with the sides rolled up. 

Moths here can have your plants all decorated with worms before you know it. First year that happened with me in my greenhouse. Make a frame on each end and you can put a door in to move stuff in an out and a walk in door for just entering. Use C channel and wiggle wire for being able to put it up and retighten the plastic after it stretches in the sun. 

I just need to find some land in the middle of nowhere that has a well and no nosey neighbors or drones over head lol


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 19, 2015)

Seems to be her new hang out area  she is so frickin adorable

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Oct 19, 2015)

She sure is, wait till she meets her new boy friend at the BBQ


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 19, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Very nice TWS 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> today "Lone Oak Greens" .....
> 
> View attachment 3522385
> 
> View attachment 3522387


Sprinklers to keep the dust out of the buds..or up the RH on hot days? Maybe C.?


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Sprinklers to keep the dust out of the buds..or up the RH on hot days? Maybe C.?


Just to keep the dust down and get some grass growing to get a root base on the hillsides for erosion control mainly 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2015)

It truly is something to see a team dialed in


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3524379


Cali said gday


----------



## 757growin (Oct 20, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Fishing legend! or fish serial killer?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> Fishing legend! or fish serial killer?


yes....on both


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

When JJ said greens, I thought they were building a golf course!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> When JJ said greens, I thought they were building a golf course!


I'm sure the neighbor will be over practicing his chipping & putting...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm sure the neighbor will be over practicing his chipping & putting...lol


After a few vapes jj he might not be able to putt lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

I may get PC a Croquet' set for Christmas....


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I may get PC a Croquet' set for Christmas....


Awesome. We just got a great one from my folks. That much crop not much energy for too much play I imagine. Lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol I always thought your avatar was your actual picture TWS


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Lol I always thought your avatar was your actual picture TWS


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Lol I always thought your avatar was your actual picture TWS


I think it is him but dressed up cuz I still see a resemblemce. or maybe its a relative.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think it is him but dressed up cuz I still see a resemblemce. or maybe its a relative.


I know it aint him cos thats my uncle in the pic...wait..tws is my uncle...damn


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> Fishing legend! or fish serial killer?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

lmao, talkin heads looks so freakin OLD! BAhaha, they sound terrible. lol, should have just packed it in a while ago. And that one dude looks so blazed out of his mind, can bearly keep his eyes open. He looks like the living dead, in fact they all do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, talkin heads looks so freakin OLD! BAhaha, they sound terrible. lol, should have just packed it in a while ago. And that one dude looks so blazed out of his mind, can bearly keep his eyes open. He looks like the living dead, in fact they all do.


Hahaha. Had to watch that shit after your comment. Fucking funny. They should have hung it up ages ago


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

HEE HEE,
Im so trippin on CREAM lately Disraeli Gears, Ginger Baker is the shit.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

the next round of plants are about 4' tall.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

Lone Oak Croquet' grounds.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

before......


after....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> before......
> View attachment 3525348
> View attachment 3525349
> after....
> ...


How much/model please? How often do u have to clean it? They look beautiful!


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> How much/model please? How often do u have to clean it? They look beautiful!


It's a trim pal 4 unit machine prices vary depending where you get it if you keep it oild and adjusted right it takes awhile to get it dirty I can run a full tote in about 10 minutes then a little hand clean up 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

The Polo grounds!

Nice magic trick with the buds! You're like Hobo Kelly!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Polo grounds!
> 
> Nice magic trick with the buds! You're like Hobo Kelly!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 20, 2015)

JJ what kind of oil are you using? Pam?

How gentle is the machine on the buds? They look like they have next to no damage on them. Looks like it is doing a real good job. How does the blade work? Mine is like the the flag leaf trimmer you guys were using but it has a blade underneath it that gets gummed up as well as the grates and leather straps.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, talkin heads looks so freakin OLD! BAhaha, they sound terrible. lol, should have just packed it in a while ago. And that one dude looks so blazed out of his mind, can bearly keep his eyes open. He looks like the living dead, in fact they all do.


You'll be happy to know, the talking heads broke up in 1991. So you're almost 50 too?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> JJ what kind of oil are you using? Pam?
> 
> How gentle is the machine on the buds? They look like they have next to no damage on them. Looks like it is doing a real good job. How does the blade work? Mine is like the the flag leaf trimmer you guys were using but it has a blade underneath it that gets gummed up as well as the grates and leather straps.


Yes PAM works very well. I doesn't really have any blades, the 2 steel tubs both have a series of slits & the just pass by each other very closely & it acts like a shear to knock off leaves. It is the best looking machine trimmed buds I've seen. The buds all retain their original shape, it just takes the leaves off. all the shavings drop out the bottom. The product needs to be really dry to work...


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You'll be happy to know, the talking heads broke up in 1991. So you're almost 50 too?


 I am. That video was from 2002 ?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2015)

TWS said:


> I am. That video was from 2002 ?


gotta get the band back together every now and then. ain't no ageist bro.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> before......
> View attachment 3525348
> View attachment 3525349
> after....
> ...


Fuck they come out clean....if only i ever get on the legal bandwagon when it starts ....maybe i could do this one day


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck they come out clean....if only i ever get on the legal bandwagon when it starts ....maybe i could do this one day


I heard on the news that they are trying to go medical over there

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I heard on the news that they are trying to go medical over there
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


I'm having coffee, I'll be on my way up soon PC, see you shortly


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm having coffee, I'll be on my way up soon PC, see you shortly


Seen one of your main roads looked like a parking lot on the news see you when you get here

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Seen one of your main roads looked like a parking lot on the news see you when you get here
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


was there a wreck?...


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> was there a wreck?...


On 99 I believe before 80

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> On 99 I believe before 80
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


That can still effect things all over....


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That can still effect things all over....


Yes it can 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2015)

where is 80? I live over by 90.
nice spin colander double. I get down with my salad one but nothing like what you do with them buds. Its sick man! totally sick!


----------



## nuggs (Oct 21, 2015)

well I think !-80 splits the united states from the west coast to the east! Where ya at ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2015)

nuggs said:


> well I think !-80 splits the united states from the west coast to the east! Where ya at ?


90 does the same thing only further North, out of Seattle...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

I love this girl


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

From a stoners point of view and a dreamer if i could do this in aust as a licenced medical grower ....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> From a stoners point of view and a dreamer if i could do this in aust as a licenced medical grower ....


I fkn hear ya bro. Let that happen here and I will do same. Other day me and the kids coming down in cable car and I spotted this ~100x 50 professional greenhouse superclean looking, growing some veges minimal but will check on what they are growing. One day!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3526647 View attachment 3526648 View attachment 3526649 View attachment 3526650 View attachment 3526651 View attachment 3526652


Awesome job guys, all hands involved


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3526246 I love this girl


Shes such a pretty girl. Lots of love to give


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

I would be so happy to start even chilli growing under a greenhouse that would be gd to go if and when licences if they or when got approved.
My wife is such a cool chick that if she knows my heart is set on something it would happen 
..that doesnt mean a perfect crop without mistakes but it sure as hell means i could find 20k to help finance a start on a decent scale...dreams ? 
No because i see what you guys achieved and continue to improve each season


----------



## 757growin (Oct 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I would be so happy to start even chilli growing under a greenhouse that would be gd to go if and when licences if they or when got approved.
> My wife is such a cool chick that if she knows my heart is set on something it would happen
> ..that doesnt mean a perfect crop without mistakes but it sure as hell means i could find 20k to help finance a start on a decent scale...dreams ?
> No because i see what you guys achieved and continue to improve each season


Maybe some foreign investment


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> Maybe some foreign investment


I am watching things closely here but im sure for a couple years to start with it would be a government type employee career
Im not into that but if i had half the chance to run 60x30 greenhouse i would be like yes !! Ill work my knuckles of to the bone to be able to grow and earn.a living helping by supplying


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3527363


great show brother great show!
all those yellow leaves mean that cannabis is worth more


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> great show brother great show!
> all those yellow leaves mean that cannabis is worth more


Thanks, it's the end of October & we have only begun to harvest. This stuff is sticky sweet....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Oct 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3527398


I see four big guys again! I'm sticking with six chick's on that thing. Looks awesome guys. Seems the greenhouse really let you all finish out the plants right. Amazing show past couple of months you guys put on!


----------



## adower (Oct 24, 2015)

It was a privilege to see this thread. Not many people post up grows this size! Good job guys.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you It's been fun...


----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)

and a cup of jo


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3527363


Thats awesome !!!!! GREAT JOB.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3527398


LOVE IT !!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2015)

The greenhouse is 14' Tall girl.....


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm glad you have a crew of 4. I'm almost done with rnd 1 of harvest. Got 4 plants left that are running a little further behind than the others but should be done in 2 weeks if the weather holds up as we have had nothing but rain in the last couple of days. 
After that My green house I flipped on the 10th of Oct I have around about 200 chest tall plants in their that are all bushed out.  
You guys have 2 of these greenhouses with monster plants I'm just wondering how you guys are gonna be done before you start again next spring lol 

What varitie is that purple? I had a plant called good dog that is super purple looking and smells very nice in the bag. My best smelling plant is one called Iced Grapefruit a cross of a grapefruit C99 and Ice from Female seeds. This plant will surprise you on flavor, smell, bag appeal and especially yield. At least the seed I popped did, glad I kept some clones off it. In my green house it is over powering the OG Kush, GSC, Headband, Chemdawg etc with smell. All you smell is grapes lol.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 25, 2015)

awesome year !


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

Please post a video of that trim table shot. I would love to see it in action!


----------



## Bacala (Oct 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Please post a video of that trim table shot. I would love to see it in action!


There are lots of trimmer vids on YouTube. >> Cannabis Trimmer


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Please post a video of that trim table shot. I would love to see it in action!


it works just like this......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2015)

still have one greenhouse to top.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2015)

PC spotted this guy today while topping one of the plants....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2015)

This is what he looked like back in May...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

I want to see how the modified version works and your method.

I love Mantids! They are friendly and they understand us. I asked one to jump on my hand so I could move him/her to a better spot. He jumped right on my hand like it was nothing


----------



## mofoo (Oct 25, 2015)

hey JJ when did you pull your CP last year? My buds are rock hard just waiting a litttttttle bit longer. I'll snap some pics tmrw so you can peep it and tell me what you think


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2015)

mofoo said:


> hey JJ when did you pull your CP last year? My buds are rock hard just waiting a litttttttle bit longer. I'll snap some pics tmrw so you can peep it and tell me what you think


CP was our last plants last season.....hold on bro, it's worth it.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> still have one greenhouse to top.....
> View attachment 3528905
> 
> View attachment 3528901


great looking buds there !!! makes me want to crack seeds again my greenhouse is empty lol.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2015)

Racks & racks of buds .....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

OMG, its like the coolest curtain EVER!
FUCKIN paradise man,that is one heavenly room. 
living the dream must feel damn good. They almost look like stringed sausages in a meat house. But much much more delicoious! you rock Double JJ! Way to go.Ur totally awesome!
smells great and thanks for sharing.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 26, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/grateful-dead-members-free-tickets-huge-reunion-000115834.html
One more show fellas!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 26, 2015)

Djj,pc and crew,I know you guys are far from done,lol.
Bravo,great looking buds.you guys have really out done yourselves.still early,but way it looks you should definitely meet your harvest numbers.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey PC don't forget to check the jerky......


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hey PC don't forget to check the jerky......


I took it out a little bit ago.  taste great

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 27, 2015)

757growin said:


> I see four big guys again! I'm sticking with six chick's on that thing. Looks awesome guys. Seems the greenhouse really let you all finish out the plants right. Amazing show past couple of months you guys put on!




6 nekkid chicks


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 27, 2015)

What do you guys think will grow from this seed?


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> IMHO dry trimmed buds smell/taste/look better....


I'm gonna find that out for sure this year, have done all the wet trim possible,time to cut and hang the rest, will do a side by side test and will let you all know in 2-3 months, grin.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What do you guys think will grow from this seed?
> View attachment 3530323


Not a clear image but I've had distinct visible twins in seed form, prior to germination, like that before.


----------



## fandango (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I want to buy a CO2 oil machine sooo bad.....but I want a Tesla even more


Whats wrong with the 700 hp Viper by Dodge


----------



## fandango (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> today "Lone Oak Greens" .....
> 
> View attachment 3522385
> 
> View attachment 3522387


I see a tank in the carport,do you run your nute mix in there and injection system?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

fandango said:


> I see a tank in the carport,do you run your nute mix in there and injection system?


Yes there's one at each greenhouse. They use them for mixing nutes, then pump it out to the plants.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

fandango said:


> Whats wrong with the 700 hp Viper by Dodge


Viper is only a 2 seater & not as quick as a Tesla. Besides I can drive the Tesla for free, there are Tesla Superchargers all over NorCal.
4 door Tesla's eat supercars....


----------



## adower (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Viper is only a 2 seater & not as quick as a Tesla. Besides I can drive the Tesla for free, there are Tesla Superchargers all over NorCal.
> 4 door Tesla's eat supercars....


A gen 5 viper is faster than a tesla. The tesla is only fast from 0-60. They get trained on the top end.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

adower said:


> A gen 5 viper is faster than a tesla. The tesla is only fast from 0-60.


with 4 passangers & a baby seat?.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

King of 0-60 is all I need for daily driving.....they will all be looking at the south end of my northbound Tesla.....lol


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Racks & racks of buds .....
> View attachment 3529375


You are the man!


----------



## adower (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> with 4 passangers & a baby seat?.....


that car you posted is not holding 4 people and a baby seat.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

adower said:


> that car you posted is not holding 4 people and a baby seat.


It can....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## adower (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> King of 0-60 is all I need for daily driving.....they will all be looking at the south end of my northbound Tesla.....lol


Lol. Well you better be giving out rides at the bbq!! You can put up your own reaction you tube video.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey brother how goes it your yields come in yet ??? as for me woke up to second frost on my out door girl no need to worry bout mold when its - 10 out there haha just think you are finishing up n i am just starting lol


----------



## adower (Oct 28, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Hey brother how goes it your yields come in yet ??? as for me woke up to second frost on my out door girl no need to worry bout mold when its - 10 out there haha just think you are finishing up n i am just starting lol View attachment 3530677View attachment 3530678 View attachment 3530679


Gives new meaning to extra frosty!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

we only about 1/2 way thru harvest, weeks to go.....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we only about 1/2 way thru harvest, weeks to go.....


How's next round looking? Bout ready for the move to their final home?


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 28, 2015)

fandango said:


> Whats wrong with the 700 hp Viper by Dodge


They are fun to drive,if you really drive it better know how to keep them straight,lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

They drive themselves! I am waiting for the truck.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They drive themselves! I am waiting for the truck.


They just came out with an SUV....Model X


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

757growin said:


> How's next round looking? Bout ready for the move to their final home?


Yep, about 4' tall.....I hope in ab1 week to 10 days they have greenhouse #1 harvest finished.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yep, about 4' tall.....I hope in ab1 week to 10 days they have greenhouse #1 finished.View attachment 3530766
> View attachment 3530769


 looks like a jungle jj! Kick ass sir!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yep, about 4' tall.....I hope in ab1 week to 10 days they have greenhouse #1 finished.View attachment 3530766
> View attachment 3530769


Is that a big variety,a few that did well or a couple of your favorites from this last run.


----------



## fandango (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yep, about 4' tall.....I hope in ab1 week to 10 days they have greenhouse #1 finished.View attachment 3530766
> View attachment 3530769


Looks like you did 1 topping?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 29, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Is that a big variety,a few that did well or a couple of your favorites from this last run.


about 1/2 are an assortment of fem'd seeds & the other 1/2 are Cherry Pie


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

Sitting here at work listening to brown eyes women, Bertha and many more. Man I miss Jerry. Point is I'm thinking of you and crew! I'd rather be there trimming rocking out. Lol! 

Take care guys! Have fun and be safe out there!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 29, 2015)

PC show this to D......


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Viper is only a 2 seater & not as quick as a Tesla. Besides I can drive the Tesla for free, there are Tesla Superchargers all over NorCal.
> 4 door Tesla's eat supercars....




There`s only one supercar eater, and it don`t mind a store bought tesla appetizer........


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we only about 1/2 way thru harvest, weeks to go.....



That`s why I don`t do large anymore JJ, last week you were like,...one,...now you`re only at 25...... I do a big plot, take what I need and just leave the rest. I like the feeling of pick and choose.


----------



## partlycloudy (Oct 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> There`s only one supercar eater, and it don`t mind a store bought tesla appetizer........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531827


I'd take the farm truck over any new car anyday

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fandango (Oct 30, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> There`s only one supercar eater, and it don`t mind a store bought tesla appetizer........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531827


Now that truck is more of a bootlegger rig...


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 30, 2015)

fandango said:


> Now that truck is more of a bootlegger rig...



He`s got the same security system I have on my pick -up, dents and rust. It really works well. But mine don`t have 1,100 hp at 900 to the tires.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Oct 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> about 1/2 are an assortment of fem'd seeds & the other 1/2 are Cherry Pie


Are those plants going into the same greenhouses? If yes are you guys going to have to do anything about heating?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Are those plants going into the same greenhouses? If yes are you guys going to have to do anything about heating?


We will close in the greenhouse & Hopefully they will be finished before the real cold weather sets in in Jan.


----------



## fandango (Oct 31, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We will close in the greenhouse & Hopefully they will be finished before the real cold weather sets in in Jan.


Fast turn around,the t5 room is great...When you close in the GH in the cold will you run bunches of fans in there?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2015)

fandango said:


> Fast turn around,the t5 room is great...When you close in the GH in the cold will you run bunches of fans in there?


Yes, more than likely....


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Oct 31, 2015)

Any goal or idea of where the temps will be at?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Any goal or idea of where the temps will be at?


no, we'll have to work with it as we go.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 31, 2015)

Purps incoming!!! GJ, as always this crew is killing it. I look up to the older generation farmers, you all rock.


----------



## TWS (Oct 31, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I'd take the farm truck over any new car anyday
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



even the narc car ?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Nov 1, 2015)

another great year in the books JJ. i have been following along just checking out the great pics. i also had a pretty good year this year compared to last years guerilla grow. i now know the 5 strains that works well for me at 37 n lat. i hope to one day have a dream place like yours to grow at! very well done bro much respect!!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

the middle poster is killer


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

this is the sort of stuff id put up on my party room wall....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> this is the sort of stuff id put up on my party room wall....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

how big are these little posters jj?if anyone wants to send some over


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> how big are these little posters jj?if anyone wants to send some over


They are centerfold size from a local free magazine in NorCal called "Savage Henry"...
I'll bring one to the bbq if someone wants to send it to you


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2015)

Their adds are funny....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2015)

It's been rainy & muddy out at Lone Oak. This goes out to the crew.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3534927


it would be great if someone wants to take it upon themselves to package a few posters bit of savage henry stuff and weed related posters or stuff as I could put in games room on a wall and its stuff none of my friends would [email protected] I need to get you chilli salts maybe a trade for a trade mate?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2015)

Harvest continues....& I love it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Harvest continues....& I love it


Get u some JJ


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

Song took me right back to the old house. Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

these photos are classic to me...like the old time war posters and flyers...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Nov 6, 2015)

that last one is like some crazy ren and stimpy shit! Took me back a little. Dog kush might have helped though to lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

They put the crab season on hold due to warmer water temps due to el nino and an alage bloom that can taint the crab and make people sick. Damn cows ! Oh wait..... that's global warming.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> They put the crab season on hold due to warmer water temps due to el nino and an alage bloom that can taint the crab and make people sick. Damn cows ! Oh wait..... that's global warming.


Lobster season is on in sd! We got good water down here


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

757growin said:


> Lobster season is on in sd! We got good water down here


 When I lived in OB , me and fishing buddy would take my 12 ft skiff out in front of sunset cliffs and La Jolla and hoop net in the night time. No cell phone or radio.Did some crazy shit in my younger years. Ever have a 5 ft moray eel in a 12 ft skiff with two guys in it at night time ?  Forgot to put the plug in the boat one time and noticed it when we had all ready dropped the nets out in front of sunset cliffs and the boat was filling up with water. Couldn't find the plug either. We had to run back into mission bay at a fast clip to get the water out and straight up onto the launch ramp. There's great surf fishing at night at Blacks and Torey pines but I live to far away to stay up all night and make it home..


----------



## Joedank (Nov 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> When I lived in OB , me and fishing buddy would take my 12 ft skiff out in front of sunset cliffs and La Jolla and hoop net in the night time. No cell phone or radio.Did some crazy shit in my younger years. Ever have a 5 ft moray eel in a 12 ft skiff with two guys in it at night time ?  Forgot to put the plug in the boat one time and noticed it when we had all ready dropped the nets out in front of sunset cliffs and the boat was filling up with water. Couldn't find the plug either. We had to run back into mission bay at a fast clip to get the water out and straight up onto the launch ramp. There's great surf fishing at night at Blacks and Torey pines but I live to far away to stay up all night and make it home..


now that sir is a fucking adventure ! did you toss the eel back or slash that bitches throat?


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

hell no. those things chase you and are slimy as shit. we got it out over the side somehow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> hell no. those things chase you and are slimy as shit. we got it out over the side somehow.


eels are fkn nasty. like a slimey ass snake/worm


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

only thing worst are slime eels and barracuda .


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> hell no. those things chase you and are slimy as shit. we got it out over the side somehow.


LMAO at the mental imagery!


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

there was this one spot we used to drop in and always got the same big mofo eel. with no lights you cant really see whats in the net until it is on deck. that SOB could bite a whole in the net in seconds and ruin it.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> LMAO at the mental imagery!


 Standing up on the seats screaming "nooooo, you get him ! "


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Standing up on the seats screaming "nooooo, you get him ! "


Nobody likes it when lunch gets the idea to bite back!


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

I think they are good eating . we used to save them on the fishing boats for this old Portaguese guy who would come down and get them . I used to throw back the octopus when we would hook them. Not anymore. that shit is getting ate now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Nobody likes it when lunch gets the idea to bite back!


Good eating but nasty to handle. I may be real high but I am laffing my ass off at this picture in my head trying to catch a fucking eel, 5 footer at that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think they are good eating . we used to save them on the fishing boats for this old Portaguese guy who would come down and get them . I used to throw back the octopus when we would hook them. Not anymore. that shit is getting ate now.


ever want some great octo go ahead and come my direction


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

I was just thinking about coming to see you. I have never been out of country and want to do something off the hook. I need to get my passport anyways since the Mexican government requires one now to fish within 12 miles of their coastline.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> ever want some great octo go ahead and come my direction


Oh boy... Vietnamese seafood soup... I'm hungry already!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oh boy... Vietnamese seafood soup... I'm hungry already!


Sup hai san. Ummmm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> I was just thinking about coming to see you. I have never been out of country and want to do something off the hook. I need to get my passport anyways since the Mexican government requires one now to fish within 12 miles of their coastline.


Fkn get yur ass this direction. You could hit Aus and Vn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

If any of you fkrs come my direction, and you know who you are, better not hesitate to fkn tell someone, comprende.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

getting Modelos at the sorry sorry store ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> getting Modelos at the sorry sorry store ?


Nah none of that piss here. Plenty of tiger and ba ba ba (333)


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

post a pic.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

of me fucked out of my head? ha ha ha, brownies have certainly ruled the day, wife is pissed. sorry pic tomorrow


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

of the beers or the wife, not you lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> of me fucked out of my head? ha ha ha, brownies have certainly ruled the day, wife is pissed. sorry pic tomorrow


Maybe she just needs a brownie too?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think they are good eating . we used to save them on the fishing boats for this old Portaguese guy who would come down and get them . I used to throw back the octopus when we would hook them. Not anymore. that shit is getting ate now.


I pickle octopus all the time tastes great man


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

If u grow a 2lber u have to show your wifes pussy..
Its the right thing to do...lucky i was 2 ounces short last season lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe she just needs a brownie too?


His brownie ?...oh u mean a brownie


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I pickle octopus all the time tastes great man


Really? I wanna try some!


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> If u grow a 2lber u have to show your wifes pussy..
> Its the right thing to do...lucky i was 2 ounces short last season lol


 now, now, . not everybody is as sharing.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> now, now, . not everybody is as sharing.


I'll grow a two pounder and I solemnly swear I'll take pics of her crotch, too.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I pickle octopus all the time tastes great man


 this is how I like it


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'll grow a two pounder and I solemnly swear I'll take pics of her crotch, too.



Mine would be asking WTF are you doing. I don't think I can get away with but I would have to set my goal at a 4 pounder.

" well Hun, the guys and I have a little penis measuring contest on RIU and your clam is the trophy " lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> this is how I like it


¡Ceviche!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Mine would be asking WTF are you doing. I don't think I can get away with but I would have to set my goal at a 4 pounder.
> 
> " well Hun, the guys and I have a little penis measuring contest on RIU and your clam is the trophy " lol


Read it again;


ttystikk said:


> I'll grow a two pounder and I solemnly swear I'll take pics of her crotch, too.


Both my folks taught English, so I picked up a few tricks. My tongue is as slick as my Willie!


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> ¡Ceviche!


 no. its campachena or called velvlavida . cooked shrimp, octopus,scallops,fish,oysters in a seafood juice with onion,celatro,cucumber,avo.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> no. its campachena or called velvlavida . cooked shrimp, octopus,scallops,fish,oysters in a seafood juice with onion,celatro,cucumber,avo.


Ok, so it looks a lot like it. Hope it tastes as good.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

check out this page. Im hungry now !

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=mexican+seafood++cocktail&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=mexican+seafood+cocktail&sc=8-24&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Ok, so it looks a lot like it. Hope it tastes as good.


 yea for the most part.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

Shrimp ceviche. This stuff here will give ya hard on !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'll grow a two pounder and I solemnly swear I'll take pics of her crotch, too.


My missus would let me even if i wasnt growing


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Just realised we on jjs page lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Are gonna lick my mum tonite dad ? Grrrr


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Shrimp ceviche. This stuff here will give ya hard on !


Looks like shrimp tossed in pico de gallo man! I'd love that shit. I'm gonna have peel and eat shrimp while watching RedZone all day now.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Mine would be asking WTF are you doing. I don't think I can get away with but I would have to set my goal at a 4 pounder.
> 
> " well Hun, the guys and I have a little penis measuring contest on RIU and your clam is the trophy " lol


Fill in the pool with premium soil and plant one in it in feb! Your wife will be famous worldwide. When I lived in Greece the octopus would be just grilled over charcoal squeeze a lil lemon and chowdown. Chewy but sweet yum yum.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd just put a 757 size smart pot in the bottom of the deep end and I would have 8 ft start with before my 6 ft fence height.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

I want to hoop lobsters soo bad.....it's been so long


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Biggest damn lobster I've ever seen. I haven't exactly seen many though lol. I can say for sure it would overflow the water in the tank down at my local Kroger! The little one is about the size I'm used to.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Biggest damn lobster I've ever seen. I haven't exactly seen many though lol. I can say for sure it would overflow the water in the tank down at my local Kroger! The little one is about the size I'm used to.


Biggest damn Fish and Game officer!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe she just needs a brownie too?


I mention that once in a while and she just shakes head NO. Prohibition got her head fucked up


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Biggest damn Fish and Game officer!


he's a good friend of mine....good thing we were in Mexico...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

I buy a 3 kilo one for the wife each xmas as a treat...$170 is a lot for a BJ tho when during the year she gives em to me for free


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

Is that Cali?! When did she get so big!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Is that Cali?! When did she get so big!!!!


Sure is mate ...i dont post pics of her on my thread for stealth reasons so jj gets that privilege 
Not sure if you seen this one from a few weeks ago she about 10 mths now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Is that Cali?! When did she get so big!!!!


Haha she eats like a horse.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3538421
> Sure is mate ...i dont post pics of her on my thread for stealth reasons so jj gets that privilege
> Not sure if you seen this one from a few weeks ago she about 10 mths now


Yeah she is a beauty man. Need another dog


----------



## papapayne (Nov 8, 2015)

yea, I cannot wait to have a dog. I have plans for a dogue de Bordeaux (french mastiff) as soon as I can!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I pickle octopus all the time tastes great man


That sounds like some fucked shit! That is worse than pickled pig feet and shit they make here. Now y'all got me to missing my dogs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

Just think dude, get your land rolling and you can have as many as you want. 

My dad always said he was going out to the farm to live with about 50 dogs, no people. Probably alot more at peace than being around loads of sheeple


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 9, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Biggest damn lobster I've ever seen. I haven't exactly seen many though lol. I can say for sure it would overflow the water in the tank down at my local Kroger! The little one is about the size I'm used to.






Yeah.. That thing is huge... 


I love lobster, shrimp too... My mom told me that you don't want to buy the huge ones or the small ones.. The medium sized lobsters have the best meat.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I want to hoop lobsters soo bad.....it's been so long
> View attachment 3538298



You must be DOWN south , Thats a big ass lobster


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You must be DOWN south , Thats a big ass lobster


Baja....we caught lots of Big Bugs...


----------



## adower (Nov 9, 2015)

Damn. I wouldn't even want to pick one of those up!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll pick them fkrs up!! Sweet meat


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2015)

Couldnt think of anything better than diving or setting pots down and then cooking them on the beach drinking beers and smoking weed with gd friends


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Couldnt think of anything better than diving or setting pots down and then cooking them on the beach drinking beers and smoking weed with gd friends


Throw in being served all that by a band of vietnamese bar girls, naked, now thats fun


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Couldnt think of anything better than diving or setting pots down and then cooking them on the beach drinking beers and smoking weed with gd friends


we would set out the hoop net with the kayaks in nearshore rocky areas too close to shore for the mexican commercial lobster fisherman, & too far off the beaten path for many people to get there. There were many big bugs in those little coves. Throw a glow-stix into an empty milk jug as a float, so you can paddle out & find it after dark. Yeah, cook them in a big pot of sea water right on the beach & eat...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> we would set out the hoop net with the kayaks in nearshore rocky areas too close to shore for the mexican commercial lobster fisherman, & too far off the beaten path for many people to get there. There were many big bugs in those little coves. Throw a glow-stix into an empty milk jug as a float, so you can paddle out & find it after dark. Yeah, cook them in a big pot of sea water right on the beach & eat...
> View attachment 3539071
> 
> View attachment 3539073


Similar days ive had catching crabs...nothing better jj makes u sit back look up and feel content man


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Throw in being served all that by a band of vietnamese bar girls, naked, now thats fun


Or my wife and her softball team


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Similar days ive had catching crabs...nothing better jj makes u sit back look up and feel content man


It's only my fear of dangeling from an overpass that prevents me from going back to Mexico...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's only my fear of dangeling from an overpass that prevents me from going back to Mexico...


Anywhere but mexico ....i like to keep my head on


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

Its not the same as it once was... I told my wife not a chance in hell I will step foot in mexico. same goes for my kids. 




doublejj said:


> It's only my fear of dangeling from an overpass that prevents me from going back to Mexico...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

Somewhere on a secluded beach in SE Asia..... Fck Mexico way too much craziness for this gringo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Its not the same as it once was... I told my wife not a chance in hell I will step foot in mexico. same goes for my kids.


Yep wasnt like that 20 yrs ago. There were always S. TX border crossings for us as kids at a few different spots.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Somewhere on a secluded beach in SE Asia..... Fck Mexico way too much craziness for this gringo


China Beach.......


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Its not the same as it once was... I told my wife not a chance in hell I will step foot in mexico. same goes for my kids.


I was lucky and went like 19 years ago, but i am with you man no way in hell my kids will go there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


Some unknown stretch along coast. I like these spots better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


Get to a medic fast. Ha ha love it JJ.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

Lots of places around here. I live in what was an r&r spot in South


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 9, 2015)

Big d doing quality control

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 9, 2015)

Sage figured she better help

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Nov 9, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Big d doing quality control
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


His face looks like oh no 2 more bins to me, I thought we were almost done!


partlycloudy said:


> Sage figured she better help
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hah! They both have that face of is this ever going to end..


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> His face looks like oh no 2 more bins to me, I thought we were almost done!
> 
> Hah! They both have that face of is this ever going to end..


Heck I have the same face lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

They look like - Hey Dad, what you got there?

Are you going to be done before the BBQ?


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They look like - Hey Dad, what you got there?
> 
> Are you going to be done before the BBQ?


For the most part we should be done 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## adower (Nov 9, 2015)

Any favorites out of the grow besides cherry pie?


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 9, 2015)

adower said:


> Any favorites out of the grow besides cherry pie?


The venom og tastes real good 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 9, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Biggest damn lobster I've ever seen. I haven't exactly seen many though lol. I can say for sure it would overflow the water in the tank down at my local Kroger! The little one is about the size I'm used to.




used to like pushing the cart with my son in it right up next to the tank and take about 6 steps before the shit hit the fan lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Nov 9, 2015)

JJ or any of u guys in Cali see the trident launch the other night?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2015)

No 


Greenthumbskunk said:


> JJ or any of u guys in Cali see the trident launch the other night?


no maybe some of the socal guys saw it...


----------



## TWS (Nov 10, 2015)

The UFO ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> The UFO ?


The ufo disguised as a trident launch


----------



## TWS (Nov 10, 2015)

exactly


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)

@adower - how did the sour diesel turn out? Was it the real deal?


----------



## adower (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @adower - how did the sour diesel turn out? Was it the real deal?


Hey Mo. It turned out okay. Def was not the real deal and not worth running again.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you for your service JJ!!!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Veterans' Day JJ  Thank You


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy veterans day JJ


----------



## 757growin (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy veterans day bro and to all my Bros and sisters who have served. Kept my mind busy today making some room for the gavitas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Veteran's Day JJ and @papapayne @Dr.D81 and whoever I missed


----------



## 757growin (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/senate-oks-medical-pot-veterans-222605753.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/senate-oks-medical-pot-veterans-222605753.html


That's a great first step.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone. I had a wonderful veterans day. I spent a day out on the farm, helping clear out greenhouse #1 of the last remnants of plants. The harvest continues. Sage was really enjoying the sun...


----------



## papapayne (Nov 11, 2015)

happy veterans day jj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks bro, same to you
Diesel & Sage


----------



## papapayne (Nov 11, 2015)

Such beef cakes! Gorgeous dogs. Were they from a breeder?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you for the well wishes everyone. I had a wonderful veterans day. I spent a day out on the farm, helping clear out greenhouse #1 of the last remnants of plants. The harvest continues. Sage was really enjoying the sun...
> View attachment 3540806




Someone better get some plants in the ground. Gonna be a late late harvest (next one)


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Salute !


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Someone better get some plants in the ground. Gonna be a late late harvest (next one)


New plants go up today.....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

Sick of trimming yet?

Did you find any seeds?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't get PC started on trimming.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2015)

Out with the old, in with the new. 1/2 of the new plants delivered in greenhouse #1.....


----------



## 757growin (Nov 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Out with the old, in with the new. 1/2 of the new plants delivered in greenhouse #1.....
> View attachment 3541504


Hope they fatten up for you guys, if not you'll just have a bunch of primo hash! Either ways awesome!


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Out with the old, in with the new. 1/2 of the new plants delivered in greenhouse #1.....
> View attachment 3541504


Now this should be interesting......
Flowering during the shortest days of the year. We're 5 1/2 weeks from the shortest day of the year and your putting plants out to flower. Today Sac gets 10 hrs of sun, going down to 9:28 Dec 21st. Between the Godzilla El Nino, cold weather, short hours of light, sun angle, I kind of have my doubts, *BUT* the *"crew"* has pulled off some amazing shit this year, so I'll grab a joint, sit back, and hope to learn a thing or two!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> , sit back
> Now this should be interesting......
> Flowering during the shortest days of the year. We're 5 1/2 weeks from the shortest day of the year and your putting plants out to flower. Today Sac gets 10 hrs of sun, going down to 9:28 Dec 21st. Between the Godzilla El Nino, cold weather, short hours of light, sun angle, I kind of have my doubts, *BUT* the *"crew"* has pulled off some amazing shit this year, so I'll grab a joint, sit back, and hope to learn a thing or two!
> TMB-


Thanks treeman, we are learning as we go. By all rights they should have gone outside about 1 month ago, but we have been behind all year. Next year we will start covering greenhouse #1 in July & harvest in October. But we were already committed to the 3rd grow this year, so this will turn out to be a hopeful experiment. But next season we will get this round in the ground much earlier....we'll see what happens


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks treeman, we are learning as we go. By all rights they should have gone outside about 1 month ago, but we have been behind all year. Next year we will start covering greenhouse #1 in July & harvest in October. But we were already committed to the 3rd grow this year, so this will turn out to be a hopeful experiment. But next season we will get this round in the ground much earlier....we'll see what happens


Tell you what guys, you NEVER know until you test, I test a lot of things days. Testing now as a matter of fact


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope you have positive results!! Always hanging out watching


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks treeman, we are learning as we go. By all rights they should have gone outside about 1 month ago, but we have been behind all year. Next year we will start covering greenhouse #1 in July & harvest in October. But we were already committed to the 3rd grow this year, so this will turn out to be a hopeful experiment. But next season we will get this round in the ground much earlier....we'll see what happens



It'll work if they don't freeze. The flowers won't be as dense or could be airy as tmb says but the resin should be good. I have had a couple of strains that do good in theses months. If anything it will make a great hash run. you could add some lights.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 13, 2015)

TWS said:


> It'll work if they don't freeze. The flowers won't be as dense or could be airy as tmb says but the resin should be good. I have had a couple of strains that do good in theses months. If anything it will make a great hash run. you could add some lights.


I'm popping beans today! Running them indoors and all their clones outdoors Feb 1. 2016 here we come!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> I'm popping beans today! Running them indoors and all their clones outdoors Feb 1. 2016 here we come!


Just threw out 12 more and a bunchof herbs/veggies. 1 of the many benefits of living in the tropics


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm down south so a bit different. But I think I'll have some outdoors year round. Winter crop does not yeild but does produce some frosty flower. I'm excited to get my grow on this year!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Also added the tent and will get it setup gradually thru about March so will be able to veg longer, grow a few indica dom strains indoors, & avoid some downpours during few months of the year. And gonna do something similar to a retractable shade sail for roof next year so can be full sun with coverage during shit weather.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2015)

_WHO GIVES A FUCK JJ WILL NAIL IT AND IF HE DONT HE PLANTS WILL PAY HIM BACK JUST SAYING IM ON THE WAY IM ROWING THE BAOT TO BE THERE BY FUCKING 2016 ILL BRING MY WOMAN OR BRING MY BITCHES WAT EVER GOES... MMM IM DRUNK SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN_


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> _WHO GIVES A FUCK JJ WILL NAIL IT AND IF HE DONT HE PLANTS WILL PAY HIM BACK JUST SAYING IM ON THE WAY IM ROWING THE BAOT TO BE THERE BY FUCKING 2016 ILL BRING MY WOMAN OR BRING MY BITCHES WAT EVER GOES... MMM IM DRUNK SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN_


I hope your at home ruby......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I hope your at home ruby......


Hahahaha I think he is


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> _WHO GIVES A FUCK JJ WILL NAIL IT AND IF HE DONT HE PLANTS WILL PAY HIM BACK JUST SAYING IM ON THE WAY IM ROWING THE BAOT TO BE THERE BY FUCKING 2016 ILL BRING MY WOMAN OR BRING MY BITCHES WAT EVER GOES... MMM IM DRUNK SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN_


Cheap tix to Nam Ruby!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2015)

PC this goes out to Uncle Mike......


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

That is just like the BBQ - big ol jam session!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2015)

PC's new toy....mini rototiller


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2015)

working the soil right inside the smart pot....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2015)

Greenhouse end walls being framed in & will soon be covered with plastic....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Throw some worms in there when you are finished!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2015)

4 loads of crushed asphalt delivered.......no more muddy driveway


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2015)

greenhouse ends closed in....


----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> working the soil right inside the smart pot....
> View attachment 3546004



Roto momma !


----------



## adower (Nov 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> working the soil right inside the smart pot....
> View attachment 3546004


1 Handed. He got skills!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

The grassy knoll is filling in nicely!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The grassy knoll is filling in nicely!


Yes sir.....


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

So Cal crew fishing tomorrow ! Yellowfin for Thanksgiving ? Deep fried Tuna ?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> So Cal crew fishing tomorrow ! Yellowfin for Thanksgiving ? Deep fried Tuna ?


2 oz yellow fin belly fat
1 t siracha (cock sauce)
1 t scallons
hand roll in rice and nori dip in tempura and deep fry in coconut oil till golden . serve cut on bias with grated wasabi root


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

Im thinking about dunking a whole one in the turkey fryer if I get a small enough one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> So Cal crew fishing tomorrow ! Yellowfin for Thanksgiving ? Deep fried Tuna ?


Two words "SASHIMI"


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

Always cut some up for that the first couple of days it comes home.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> 2 oz yellow fin belly fat
> 1 t siracha (cock sauce)
> 1 t scallons
> hand roll in rice and nori dip in tempura and deep fry in coconut oil till golden . serve cut on bias with grated wasabi root


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

Ya got me hungry..thinking of going down to the municipal fish dock and grabbing a loin...


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Ya got me hungry..thinking of going down to the municipal fish dock and grabbing a loin...


the access you guys got to freash fish is amazing . even by the time honalulu fish express mails it to the local sushi spot (Hongas lotus petal ) it is old by yall's standards  lol
i always go for sashimi in coastal spots but out here in the middle of the mtns .... 

JJ love the endwalls ! did you go with wiggle wire or "batten strips"?? if you dont mind the ?'s



TWS said:


> Im thinking about dunking a whole one in the turkey fryer if I get a small enough one.


this just gave me a chubby ! 
its done ALOT in fancy asian spots . as i am sure you know . how fucking lavish is that !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Got me thinking of going down to the fish market fkn now actually . Should be some yellow fin about


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the access you guys got to freash fish is amazing . even by the time honalulu fish express mails it to the local sushi spot (Hongas lotus petal ) it is old by yall's standards  lol
> i always go for sashimi in coastal spots but out here in the middle of the mtns ....
> 
> JJ love the endwalls ! did you go with wiggle wire or "batten strips"?? if you dont mind the ?'s
> ...


Fancy Asian places haha. My wife kept asking me why I bought this huge crab pot which you could boil all your crabs at once because she said it was so heavy, then I saw them frying with that quite alot in fish joints. Just like a turkey fryer


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

@TWS - I mix that paste with ketchup and make the best cocktail sauce for dipping shrimp! I also make a mix of sour cream and creamy peanut butter with the wasabi to make a quick thai sauce. I put in Yakisoba noodles and veggies.

@BobBitchen - two words - yummy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - I mix that paste with ketchup and make the best cocktail sauce for dipping shrimp! I also make a mix of sour cream and creamy peanut butter with the wasabi to make a quick thai sauce. I put in Yakisoba noodles and veggies.
> 
> @BobBitchen - two words - yummy!


Ketchup,wasabi,Worcestershire sause, a bit of black pepper....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> So Cal crew fishing tomorrow ! Yellowfin for Thanksgiving ? Deep fried Tuna ?


Good luck fishing brothers....tight lines


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the access you guys got to freash fish is amazing . even by the time honalulu fish express mails it to the local sushi spot (Hongas lotus petal ) it is old by yall's standards  lol
> i always go for sashimi in coastal spots but out here in the middle of the mtns ....
> 
> JJ love the endwalls ! did you go with wiggle wire or "batten strips"?? if you dont mind the ?'s
> ...


Thanks Joe...no wiggle wire, we just framed in with wood & stapled thru reinforced tape...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2015)

all the plants are happy in their new homes.....


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> all the plants are happy in their new homes.....
> View attachment 3548046


show us a pic of the "keif drawer" on your trimpal after you are done for the night  please @partlycloudy 
bet it smells like candy and gasoline  somking some kief and dreaming of what its like to flip a 100pk again  ahhhhhh$$$$$ahhhhhhh.......


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> show us a pic of the "keif drawer" on your trimpal after you are done for the night  please @partlycloudy
> bet it smells like candy and gasoline  somking some kief and dreaming of what its like to flip a 100pk again  ahhhhhh$$$$$ahhhhhhh.......


The trim falls out of the bottom of the trimpal, & they collect it & are making some killer crumble ....


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The trim falls out of the bottom of the trimpal, & they collect it & are making some killer crumble ....
> View attachment 3548084
> View attachment 3548085
> View attachment 3548086


DANK!!thats just like the triminator i was using on my smalls 
guess my homie has the old style with a drawer on the bottom ...lol...


----------



## Keith41510 (Nov 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> As one season comes to an end....another one starts.
> Here's to Spring 2015......
> 
> 
> ...





doublejj said:


> As one season comes to an end....another one starts.
> Here's to Spring 2015......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The plan is to scrap the 200gl & use 400gl smart pots this season....


Before you spend a bunch of money on smart pots, check this out. I made these pots out of standard landscape fabric and chicken wire. They can be made any size or shape. I have been experimenting with different size pots and this is much cheaper.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The plan is to scrap the 200gl & use 400gl smart pots this season....


I forgot to upload this on the last reply.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> There`s only one supercar eater, and it don`t mind a store bought tesla appetizer........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531827


THIS defines American automobiles. Well the good ones at least. All shout and muscle zero grace. Dont get me wrong I love both perspectives, well-balanced chassis with matched torque and a high power-to-weight ratio for track days... THIS kind of muscle for just plain FUN. 

Just dont try to catch up with me around a corner with one of those things. Straight line great, I will eat you up around any bends though. Dont even need a supercar. This truck cant turn lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Viper is only a 2 seater & not as quick as a Tesla. Besides I can drive the Tesla for free, there are Tesla Superchargers all over NorCal.
> 4 door Tesla's eat supercars....


I feel there is no comparison. The Tesla's and that torque OMFG... Power to weight also, wow...


----------



## mofoo (Nov 23, 2015)

looking great JJ thanks for all the advice over the years buddy...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2015)

mofoo said:


> looking great JJ thanks for all the advice over the years buddy...


My pleasure bro...hope you can make the BBQ next month..


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 24, 2015)

gotta agree....most excellent work fellas. have fun at the bbq, looks like a blast


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

mofoo said:


> looking great JJ thanks for all the advice over the years buddy...


JJ is some good people eh @mofoo I can sense that


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 24, 2015)

outdoors is one of my favorite sections here.....brings back good memories


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> outdoors is one of my favorite sections here.....brings back good memories


What a cool fkn name! And avatar. Love me some Jack


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Sage said wtf is this stuff lol then she played and played in it for awhile good thing it all melted in a couple hours 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

What! Hahahaha - looks like it is time to pull out the inner tubes!

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy T & G ya'll !


----------



## nuggs (Nov 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Joe...no wiggle wire, we just framed in with wood & stapled thru reinforced tape...


I was wondering that too as I catch up reading. Happy thanksgiving to all. to weed gods for another good year. What you all have done here this year is huge!


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 30, 2015)

Have you guys had a frost yet?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Have you guys had a frost yet?


yes & snow...


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 30, 2015)

damn wasn't sure how far north.... the girls are holding up?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> damn wasn't sure how far north.... the girls are holding up?


Girls are all down, & next round is in & doing fine inside the greenhouse....


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh yea i saw you guys put them out... sorry for all the questions.... are you guys checking temps at night? Completely seeled at night? I was planning on putting mine in the greenhouse on friday.... curios if they stunted or had any issues from going inside to a colder greenhouse.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Oh yea i saw you guys put them out... sorry for all the questions.... are you guys checking temps at night? Completely seeled at night? I was planning on putting mine in the greenhouse on friday.... curios if they stunted or had any issues from going inside to a colder greenhouse.....


yes we are monitoring the temps & may add a heater at night...


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> yes we are monitoring the temps & may add a heater at night...


Yes, looking for an update on the winter run.
55 gallon drums painted black full of water will help with the night time temps. The sun will heat up the drums full of water during the day and help keep things warmer in there at night. My greenhouse will over heat in the winter without fans regulating the day time temps. I set my thermostat @ 78-80 degrees. When the temps in the greenhouse reach 80 the fan kicks on until the temp goes down to 78 then they kick off. I do run oil heaters in my greenhouse, but the heater kicks on @ 2am, when the extra heat is needed.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2015)

This is the reason I no longer vacation in Mexico.....

http://www.sfgate.com/news/world/article/Mexico-burned-out-van-belonged-to-missing-6665495.php


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This is the reason I no longer vacation in Mexico.....
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/world/article/Mexico-burned-out-van-belonged-to-missing-6665495.php


Who the fuck goes on a surfing trip through Mexico these days? Stupid fkn place to go guys......


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

Damn! I can't imagine what they went through.

We were driving back to Cabo after a day of adventure and the sun set before we made it back. Driving at night in Mexico is deadly! We saw some locals burn a cow to make it run across the road in front of cars. I won't be going back until it gets better.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

Be a cold day in hell you find me in Mexico. Used to toodle.down w my uncle when he was alive. Probably never again go down unless it changes big time!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

I crossed the border at Nogales to pick up a load of produce. It cost me $200. American and some of the most tense moments in my life to get back across. I wouldn't blame anybody for wanting to get the F out of that place!


----------



## nuggs (Dec 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Be a cold day in hell you find me in Mexico. Used to toodle.down w my uncle when he was alive. Probably never again go down unless it changes big time!


I've never been down there. don't want to go either. dangerous down there.


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 2, 2015)

ive spent a lot of time in tj when I lived in san diego in 1998 but it was alright then but now not a chance


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> Shrimp ceviche. This stuff here will give ya hard on !


I make a killer ceviche.  I was thinking about busting it out for the BBQ but we will see how things turn out. Mine is more like a salsa though. GREAT with Hint of Lime chips.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 2, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I make a killer ceviche.  I was thinking about busting it out for the BBQ but we will see how things turn out. Mine is more like a salsa though. GREAT with Hint of Lime chips.


You can't tease us about your "killer ceviche" and then not bring it! Damn ABM, you know how to fuck with us 300lbs stoners!
_"I grew the best weed I've ever grown this season. I was thinking about busting it out for the BBQ, but we'll see how things turn out_"! Now that shit just don't sound right. I'm bring my best weed, there better be some fucken ceviche there!
Damn i sound hungry, I need to eat breakfast.......sorry AMB....lol.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You can't tease us about your "killer ceviche" and then not bring it! Damn ABM, you know how to fuck with us 300lbs stoners!
> _"I grew the best weed I've ever grown this season. I was thinking about busting it out for the BBQ, but we'll see how things turn out_"! Now that shit just don't sound right. I'm bring my best weed, there better be some fucken ceviche there!
> Damn i sound hungry, I need to eat breakfast.......sorry AMB....lol.
> TMB-


Damn @TMB get him. hahahaha


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2015)

grrrr lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I make a killer ceviche.  I was thinking about busting it out for the BBQ but we will see how things turn out. Mine is more like a salsa though. GREAT with Hint of Lime chips.



Man ! power to ya ! I have been wanting to make a bunch for one of the BBq's too . It's a lot of work. I don't have a dicer or processor so I have to do it all by hand. deveining shrimp and chopping up all the veggies and squeezing 50 limes is a lot of work when you do 10 - 15 ponds I think we normally do 5 pounds for us and it takes a couple hours or so. the wife don't help much . lol

Great stuff !

Don't forget the ketchup and tapatio on the side . LOL 

only if we had some of the Rubesters hot sauce .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> Man ! power to ya ! I have been wanting to make a bunch for one of the BBq's too . It's a lot of work. I don't have a dicer or processor so I have to do it all by hand. deveining shrimp and chopping up all the veggies and squeezing 50 limes is a lot of work when you do 10 - 15 ponds I think we normally do 5 pounds for us and it takes a couple hours or so. the wife don't help much . lol
> 
> Great stuff !
> 
> ...


Give us a good ceviche recipe @TWS . My wife and her family may like some of that and they will do the work . I know I want some!


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Give us a good ceviche recipe @TWS . My wife and her family may like some of that and they will do the work . I know I want some!


Shell and devein 5 # raw shrimp chop into small pieces . chop tomatoes 5 + according to how many pounds of shrimp your using and size of tomatoes.. Depending how much you like red onion Dice,1 per batch is usually good for me . Same with the Cilantro per bundles.. usually 2 , leafs only, chopped .Mix all together , Half and squeeze in raw lime until the juice just covers the top of the ceviche in a deep dish pan . You can add garlic powder and some salt & pepper or some chilli peppers if you like it hot . Make sure the lime juice is covering everything and put in fridge to cook for at least 2 hours. A day is better for the flavors to blend more. Serve on tostada shell, sliced avocado on top is optional . A swirl of ketchup and tapitio to top it off.
Enjoy.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 3, 2015)

What was everybody's best this season? Now that will be a fun comparison in person!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> Man ! power to ya ! I have been wanting to make a bunch for one of the BBq's too . It's a lot of work. I don't have a dicer or processor so I have to do it all by hand. deveining shrimp and chopping up all the veggies and squeezing 50 limes is a lot of work when you do 10 - 15 ponds I think we normally do 5 pounds for us and it takes a couple hours or so. the wife don't help much . lol
> 
> Great stuff !
> 
> ...


I sent this to @partlycloudy today it will get there in time for the bbq 
I would recommend someone take some beef jerky and sprinkle the smoked choc habs all over it ..i tend to put 150-200 grams of small jerky cut pieces in a container and sprinkle a bag this size all over it put lid on and shake up..very nice 
The red hab salt is great on the outside.of a roast or sprinkled on meat while u are eating it ( needs to be put into a grinder )
The reaper salt is fucken awesome sprinkled on a big steak and cooked.on a bbq
I use ghost powder for soups and casseroles etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

@treemansbuds i havnt forgotten you my friend will let you know when my fresh batch made just starting to see a few pods here and there on my 50 plants


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds i havnt forgotten you my friend will let you know when my fresh batch made just starting to see a few pods here and there on my 50 plants


I'm a 'heat" pussy, so go easy on me Ruby. I'll sample what you sent to PC and give you my thoughts.
Thanks buddy!
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Did you make those JJ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did you make those JJ?


If you meant my chilli gear yes i did mo...are you baked again lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> If you meant my chilli gear yes i did mo...are you baked again lol


If I were Mo I would live baked. There is never "no weed or no hash" in his stash


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2015)

everybody should at least meet Mo once in their lifetime. a genuine great human being . Sign his top hat if you do.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks TWS!

Ruby - I was referring to the salts. You made those?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks TWS!
> 
> Ruby - I was referring to the salts. You made those?


Yep i did mate i grow about 50 odd superhot chilli each year sent them to pc


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful garden Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful garden Ruby!


Just part of it theres another in another area.

Ill take some pics next week theres some cool looking flowers n fruit just starting


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556751
> Yep i did mate i grow about 50 odd superhot chilli each year sent them to pc


The salts look delicious Ruby, and love the plants.
I'm a chilihead also.
If the back of my head ain't sweatin' it ain't hot enough.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> The salts look delicious Ruby, and love the plants.
> I'm a chilihead also.
> If the back of my head ain't sweatin' it ain't hot enough.....


Superhots are the only ones i grow 
Infinity nearly ready to change to red here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556763
> Superhots are the only ones i grow
> Infinity nearly ready to change to red here


Hey I got some pods popping just now too . And the one which I just took the last chili off of, I stripped all leaves and its already sprouting new ones for the next run


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556751
> Yep i did mate i grow about 50 odd superhot chilli each year sent them to pc


Ruby whats the purple one? Looks like 2 I have which I suspect could be ghosts, I cant remember what I put where 

Nevermind as the pods are pointing up as well, so think could be maui purple or 1 of the other 10? varieties I planted


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2015)

I heard this on the radio today, and it took me back......


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

@Vnsmkr - Song brought a smile to my face


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

I tell you when they show that scene in Apocalypse Now in the river and the gun boat is playing the stones I just got freaked out! Struck a nerve and made it real. It was weird.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Music is very powerful!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

I feel like I am so much more in touch with music now. I let it take me wherever it likes as its healing. Cant say I have shed many a tear though. I tend to stay with the more positive leaning stuff these days, usuallly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Vnsmkr - Song brought a smile to my face


And that makes me smile


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been listening to music and dancing around my kitchen all day  Gotta have my music


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ruby whats the purple one? Looks like 2 I have which I suspect could be ghosts, I cant remember what I put where
> 
> Nevermind as the pods are pointing up as well, so think could be maui purple or 1 of the other 10? varieties I planted


I was hoping its a ghost myself but im stumped on that one ..was suggested to me locally it may be a hungarian black ill find out sooner or later..the purple plant in the pics further above is a yaki blue


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

fumble said:


> I've been listening to music and dancing around my kitchen all day  Gotta have my music


Im.a metal head but damn i smash out the 80s everytime im.out in the back yard


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I feel like I am so much more in touch with music now. I let it take me wherever it likes as its healing. Cant say I have shed many a tear though. I tend to stay with the more positive leaning stuff these days, usuallly


Ive cried more than a few times in my life listening to old man by neil young ....in this river by zakk wylde gets me going when i think.about dimebag


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


>


this reminds me of shreveport early 80's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.a metal head but damn i smash out the 80s everytime im.out in the back yard


Saw these guys a few times way back. Pretty good shows


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

These adverts in savage henry trip me out jj and pc


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Saw these guys a few times way back. Pretty good shows


 huge fan.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3557071 These adverts in savage henry trip me out jj and pc


 hey, I wanna check those out when your done. send em over. just without sticky pages please.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> huge fan.





TWS said:


> hey, I wanna check those out when your done. send em over. just without sticky pages please.


I thrived on this for a number of years. Saw shows in Baton Rouge, New Orleans, & I think Houston.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thrived on this for a number of years. Saw shows in Baton Rouge, New Orleans, & I think Houston.



Last time they came around I couldn't afford them. Shit I remember going to a kiss concert in late 70's and tickets were like 15 bucks at the Forum. Im so old now I don't even know how to find out who's playing anymore. Used to listen to KLOS or KMET and that's how you knew who was coming to play. There isn't anymore rock stations anymore.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Last time they came around I couldn't afford them. Shit I remember going to a kiss concert in late 70's and tickets were like 15 bucks at the Forum. Im so old now I don't even know how to find out who's playing anymore. Used to listen to KLOS or KMET and that's how you knew who was coming to play. There isn't anymore rock stations anymore.


KLOS is no longer a rock station?
That fucken sucks man. Like you TWS, I grew up listening to KMET and KLOS. Jim Ladd, Dr. Demento, Bob Colburn, and the chick during the day (I can't remember her name). Those were the days.......
TMB-


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> KLOS is no longer a rock station?
> That fucken sucks man. Like you TWS, I grew up listening to KMET and KLOS. Jim Ladd, Dr. Demento, Bob Colburn, and the chick during the day (I can't remember her name). Those were the days.......
> TMB-


Cynthia fox ?

"Lil bit of heaven 94.7"
Fish report with a beat !


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

I think it still is but I don't get it where I reside. lol under a rock.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Cynthia fox ?
> 
> "Lil bit of heaven 94.7"
> Fish report with a beat !


That's her.
I smoke to much weed these days, those memories are slowly going up in smoke!....lol. I last lived in the L.A. area in 1987, so I guess I get my "memory pass" signed.
Led Zepplins "Stairway to heaven" always ended like this....
....(use singing voice) and she's buying a stairway to heaven.....95.5 KLOS.
TMB-
"Lil bit of heaven 94.7 KMET tweedel dee!"


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Cynthia fox ?
> 
> "Lil bit of heaven 94.7"
> Fish report with a beat !


You coming to the BBQ Bob?
TMB-


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You coming to the BBQ Bob?
> TMB-


No, Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> No, Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it


Bummer, should be fun.
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (Dec 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> No, Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it


aw! that to bad!


----------



## fumble (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.a metal head but damn i smash out the 80s everytime im.out in the back yard


I like a little bit of everything. I'll go from the Prodigy to Pink, then maybe some Michael Buble` lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

fumble said:


> I like a little bit of everything. I'll go from the Prodigy to Pink, then maybe some Michael Buble` lol.


Im more of a cannibal corpse to metallica,then maybe some neil young lol


----------



## fumble (Dec 4, 2015)

lol Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

Smoko at work and everyone jumps on their facebook, me i go on riu


----------



## fandango (Dec 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I heard this on the radio today, and it took me back......


My all time favorite tune...I remember singing this song to myself while I was in the water off the coast of palos verdes surfing by my self in the early mornings before going to 6th grade classroom


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2015)

It was avenue G in Redondo for me!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2015)

@ruby fruit - I just showed my daughter and her boyfriend your spices and pepper garden. They are growing peppers too. They are so jealous!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2015)

I am off to eat homemade eggs benedict and drink a chelada for brunch!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @ruby fruit - I just showed my daughter and her boyfriend your spices and pepper garden. They are growing peppers too. They are so jealous!


Nice mo ! Its a passion growing chillis like weed i guess for me.
Its really hard when growing above average superhots that arent your standard heat and there lies the challenge.
I love my gardening and satisfaction from making salts and sauces etc is great.
Hope they have fun growing !
If her boyfriend likes beer prach gavs are great to cut one in half and put in the beer adds a nice kick flavour


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I heard this on the radio today, and it took me back......



So many nights I cant get this song out of my head


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 9, 2015)

Cut some blue mystic in my greenhouse last week. Had mold setting in pretty good. I still have a lot of OG Kush and GSC still out their and waiting for some Amber in the trichs. 
Yields are way down that what they would be if it was earlier in the year. Had very little sun over the last 2 months because of rain all the time and cold temps. 
I'd say the yields are 1/5 o what they normally are. Of course with lots of rain and humidity your gonna get mold and disease on the leaves.


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

@doublejj @partlycloudy

What did you guys think about your 707 headband ?

Was it 707 or 818 ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> @doublejj @partlycloudy
> 
> What did you guys think about your 707 headband ?


I've been rockin that strain for a minute.
A very hardy strain, just like most of the other hso seeds I've popped(except emdog. Fuck you emdog. I bet it would do well outdoors for sure, but i'll never know now. Fuck you Butte and Yuba counties! 

The pheno I kept out of a pack of that 707HB sort of smells like licorice. And unfortunately, none of the phenos smelt like headband should. I'm offing mine at a club in the 707, and they love it though.

Here's some indoor 707hb


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

I grew RP's this year. It smells like Headband . sour.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2015)

See you guys there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> @doublejj @partlycloudy
> 
> What did you guys think about your 707 headband ?
> 
> Was it 707 or 818 ?


Got 1 in the current seedling lineup and 2 more in the dvd case germinating now. Tell ya in a few months. These are 707's


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> @doublejj @partlycloudy
> 
> What did you guys think about your 707 headband ?
> 
> Was it 707 or 818 ?


We grew the 818 it turned out very nice we love the taste and high of the venom og tho so haven't really smoked much of anything else yet

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

thank you sir. Damn, I got a bag seed of venom from a 1/8 from a club one time. killed it LOL.


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 13, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> We grew the 818 it turned out very nice we love the taste and high of the venom og tho so haven't really smoked much of anything else yet
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


 personally I love the 818 samples I got at the bbq also the jusus og x ? cant remember lol.


----------



## Fast50 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like a dope harvest. Congrats to yall. I ran out of $ and room and bailed. lol.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2015)

The Fall bbq always signals the end of the growing season and what a season it was......


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 14, 2015)

great pig roast djj well be back for future bbq for sure ya do a great job and so many great people that was there


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 14, 2015)

bummed i couldnt make it.... how are the girls?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The Fall bbq's always signal the end of the growing season and what a season it was......
> View attachment 3564020


Congrats on an amazing year brother! Wish I could gave you a hug in person yesterday to go with those words. Can't wait to see what the crew has up its sleeves for 2016!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


somewhat corny yet inspirational..... Have you guys gotten much stretch out of the winter girls?? and snow yesterday?


----------



## nuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome year guy's ! You have really shown what can be done with hard work and goals.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> somewhat corny yet inspirational..... Have you guys gotten much stretch out of the winter girls?? and snow yesterday?


I haven't seen the girls for a couple weeks. I'll get up there soon & take a few pics....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 14, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> somewhat corny yet inspirational..... Have you guys gotten much stretch out of the winter girls?? and snow yesterday?


They definitely stretched some I just have to remember this is a experiment for us this year we are not seeing huge results but enough to keep this grow going we didn't get any snow out of the last storm just lots of rain

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2015)

Here is a link to the 2016 grow thread.......

https://www.rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-next-big-adventure-lone-oak-farms-2016.892910/


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I heard this on the radio today, and it took me back......


THose are what we used for medivac helos in my MASH unit. I loved riding in those.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> Last time they came around I couldn't afford them. Shit I remember going to a kiss concert in late 70's and tickets were like 15 bucks at the Forum. Im so old now I don't even know how to find out who's playing anymore. Used to listen to KLOS or KMET and that's how you knew who was coming to play. There isn't anymore rock stations anymore.


@TWS:If you are still down here in SoCal try 100.3. Most of the cool DJs like Uncle Jo Benson on there now since KLOS went Disney. Jim Ladd is on Sirius radio too


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2015)

Greenhouse update.
Since we are not running heaters in the greenhouse, the cold nights are stifling the flower growth. The plants are all alive but flowers are very slow in forming. I'm afraid we were too late in planting this season. These flowers should be finishing now, not just starting. I'm not sure what will come out of these, however we have a full set waiting in the wings for a march planting, & they will do much better. If we had been able to plant these in Oct, they would be ready to harvest now....


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

Those things are pissed off . The few years I have run all season I have found that November thru February tend to be the toughfest months. If you end up having an indian summer things go better. Not this year I yanked my hoop house plants and are bringing more up for march.
Winter solstice is this week then we start on the uphill swing.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouse update.
> Since we are not running heaters in the greenhouse, the cold nights are stifling the flower growth. The plants are all alive but flowers are very slow in forming. I'm afraid we were too late in planting this season. These flowers should be finishing now, not just starting. I'm not sure what will come out of these, however we have a full set waiting in the wings for a march planting, & they will do much better. If we had been able to plant these in Oct, they would be ready to harvest now....
> View attachment 3568818
> 
> ...




Thats how we all learn. How would you know if you had not tried?


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 21, 2015)

I did the same thing last winter and ya don't see the greenhouse running yet do ya good luck on them djj march is coming


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> Those things are pissed off . The few years I have run all season I have found that November thru February tend to be the toughfest months. If you end up having an indian summer things go better. Not this year I yanked my hoop house plants and are bringing more up for march.
> Winter solstice is this week then we start on the uphill swing.


yep solstice tomorrow here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thats how we all learn. How would you know if you had not tried?


Always testing....


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 21, 2015)

You may still get soem yield but likely not enough to make the work it takes worth it. It's colder up in norcal too... Hopefully i will be following along w my own outdoor cycles this year! March 1 planting would.be great!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 22, 2015)

If I was you guys and didn't need the greenhouse right away I would hang some cfl lights in their and put them on a timer to put them back in a veg state. In early march I'd flip them and put them in flower or maybe middle to late Feb at the earliest. They will withstand some cold. I've had it down really cold where the leaves were frozen but didn't hurt the plants. It's been down in the early teens and didn't have a problem. I had one variety that kicked the bucket at 17 though. Frost will do more damage than anything so I had fans blowing. 
I have done this and gotten some yield in my greenhouse. No where near a normal harvest but it's gonna be light years ahead of what it is now. 
A couple years back I put some out in March and got some bud which I harvested but left the bottom of the plant and it ended up going back to veg naturally and I got 2.5lbs off her In the fall. 
Just something to think about.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Dang, ya those are prob the least happy I have ever seen on one of your threads doubleJJ! Hopefully weather turns a bit better!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Dang, ya those are prob the least happy I have ever seen on one of your threads doubleJJ! Hopefully weather turns a bit better!


we got such a late start in 2015 that we knew this round was questionable. we will have to plant round 3 earlier next year, they should be finished by now.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

yea, I feel ya brother! Always a gamble when mother nature is concerned. Sure yall will shake it off just fine


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 25, 2015)

Well that fat jolly bastard must of put a spell on them guard dogs when he dropped there presents off they never made a noise. MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to lone oak farm , DJJ and the Krew!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Well that fat jolly bastard must of put a spell on them guard dogs when he dropped there presents off they never made a noise. MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Merry Christmas to all.....
Santa is cooking up a prime rib today & will be delivering you guys x-mas dinner tomorrow PC....Happy Holidays


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry christmas jj and crew!!!


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Merry Christmas to all.....
> Santa is cooking up a prime rib today & will be delivering you guys x-mas dinner tomorrow PC....Happy Holidays


Sweet we will eat like kings tomorrow uncle Mike made it back this morning too MERRY CHRISTMAS jj and wife 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Merry Christmas to lone oak farm , DJJ and the Krew!



what nuggs said .


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Sweet we will eat like kings tomorrow uncle Mike made it back this morning too MERRY CHRISTMAS jj and wife
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Good thing I bought a big prime rib, I'll bring extra! lol.....Tell Uncle Mike Merry Christmas for me..see you guys soon
P.S. Did you get any snow?


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Good thing I bought a big prime rib, I'll bring extra! lol.....Tell Uncle Mike Merry Christmas for me..see you guys soon
> P.S. Did you get any snow?


No snow thank god I was real nervous when they said we were supposed to get 4 to 5 inches 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> No snow thank god I was real nervous when they said we were supposed to get 4 to 5 inches
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


The mountains are getting hella snow....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The mountains are getting hella snow....


I should go skiing it's been awhile since I've been able to play in fresh pow

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I should go skiing it's been awhile since I've been able to play in fresh pow
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


If this keeps up they will be skiing into June...


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If this keeps up they will be skiing into June...


I hope it keeps up sure would be nice to fill these lakes back up again

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I hope it keeps up sure would be nice to fill these lakes back up again
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Christmas cheer headed your way boys & girls.......


----------



## fumble (Dec 25, 2015)

that is pure beauty right there JJ


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Christmas cheer headed your way boys & girls.......
> 
> View attachment 3571998
> 
> View attachment 3571999


perfectly done !!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Christmas cheer headed your way boys & girls.......
> 
> View attachment 3571998
> 
> View attachment 3571999




Pure perfection,, Please tell us how good it is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Well that fat jolly bastard must of put a spell on them guard dogs when he dropped there presents off they never made a noise. MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app



I bet it didnt take long to get open. What a beauty


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> perfectly done !!!


I cooked it to medium/medium rare, I'm not a 'bloody rare' guy..I'll be taking Christmas dinner up to the crew this afternoon...


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

We did a big one yesterday also!. I bought a 100$ roast. Half of it fed about 12 or so.. Lol. The middle we cooked till rare. Varying degrees of done towards edges.. But I like it kinda mooing still...lol.

 

Rib roast and cheese soup are a Christmas clasic for.my wife's family. Can't say I have a problem with that.. 



doublejj said:


> I cooked it to medium/medium rare, I'm not a 'bloody rare' guy..I'll be taking Christmas dinner up to the crew this afternoon...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

Hope u jj and pc and crew had a great day..best wishes on all fronts for the new year coming for you guys 

Keep it green


----------



## dafez (Dec 26, 2015)

wooo!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 26, 2015)

powwwwwwwwwww


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2015)

Sage is enjoying her Christmas toys on her new bed...


P.S. Pay no attention to all those tubs full of untrimmed buds....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh those are cream cheese biscuits PC....not sour cream..


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Oh those are cream cheese biscuits PC....not sour cream..


I'm stuffed and the dogs are napping that was a great meal thank you 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> I'm stuffed and the dogs are napping that was a great meal thank you
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Merry Christmas...


----------



## 757growin (Dec 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sage is enjoying her Christmas toys on her new bed...
> View attachment 3572522
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to all those tubs full of untrimmed buds....


Blast it while it's still kinda fresh ish!


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 26, 2015)

757growin said:


> Blast it while it's still kinda fresh ish!


It's all the dredded gg#4 about all that stuff is worth is hash material it's been curing in them totes. I admit the stuff smells great but the bud structure of this strain sucks and trimming is really gonna suck 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 27, 2015)

Sage was nice enough to let her boyfriend loung on the new dog bed jj bought the dogs for Christmas 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Christmas cheer headed your way boys & girls.......
> 
> View attachment 3571998
> 
> View attachment 3571999


That's just perfection JJ. Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy the beef


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

GG#4 makes excellent hash, although I really enjoy the flowers as well. Shes kinda a bitch growth wize though. Hella lanky weak stems.

oh yea, merry xmas and happy new year!!


----------



## fandango (Jan 3, 2016)

Just getting ready for the 2016 season here(nor Cal)been thinking of seeds from Cali-Connect...Tahoe OG Kush,Black Water and Blue Dream Haze...18 seeds fem for 180 bucks.

Do I have winners here?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

fandango said:


> Just getting ready for the 2016 season here(nor Cal)been thinking of seeds from Cali-Connect...Tahoe OG Kush,Black Water and Blue Dream Haze...18 seeds fem for 180 bucks.
> 
> Do I have winners here?


Those should all be good. All of our Cali Connection strains were good....best of luck


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> GG#4 makes excellent hash, although I really enjoy the flowers as well. Shes kinda a bitch growth wize though. Hella lanky weak stems.
> 
> oh yea, merry xmas and happy new year!!


I'm confused ? Where's this gg4 that puts out 2 plus a light ? Is it the S 1 ?


----------



## papapayne (Jan 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm confused ? Where's this gg4 that puts out 2 plus a light ? Is it the S 1 ?


Its Gg#4, takes tons of support and lots abd lots of topping. Like an og


----------



## Bongpullr (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah the crew really makes me look good....I'm the lucky man
> View attachment 3497854


Your welcome be nice if I saw something for everything I put into place for you guys to succeed. But fuck me right? Revenge is a bitch..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

Bongpullr said:


> Your welcome be nice if I saw something for everything I put into place for you guys to succeed. But fuck me right? Revenge is a bitch..


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't know the story, but couldn't help myself! Lols. Best wishes to all.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Don't know the story, but couldn't help myself! Lols. Best wishes to all.


.....we could have had it all


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

Love that song


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive got it all..great wife awesome dog healthy kids a job and im alive...oh and some weed


----------



## Bongpullr (Jan 13, 2016)

From the soil you used to the place I acquired. I put you guys together so we could succeed. Then I get sent packing for you guys to team up behind my back and use the recources I put in place together? Where's my cut? I was used from the get go. This shit was all done on my back. This shit eats at me every day. Then motherfuckers want to ridicule me.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

BP, the shit got heavy & you got weak, & abandoned post.....we were lucky to salvage anything when you left. Only with the hard work of my new partners
Besides that's not even this farm bro, we don't have that place any more.....


----------



## Bongpullr (Jan 13, 2016)

The shit got heavy? I was the swag of the operation not the money. I nor you had the cash to make that operation work. He got what he needed and told me we were parting ways. If you were lucky to salvage anything all the pics are photo shopped. Fuck I went to go get the cuts. Intoduced you to. Planted them. Got the place(with tons of talk) cleaned up the property and beds started. Did all the research for the soil ect. And absolutely nothing in return. I guess I overpaid for a car when leaving. That was a nice kick in the ass. I've got countless hours into it and nothing back but obsession. I realize you moved up hill but that doesn't take away from the fact that I put everything into place to make it happen. Worst mistake of my life and I relive it every day. You have no idea...So much crazy shit going on these days. It's a fucked up world. I'm glad you guys were able to connect and use my recources. you know things were getting somewhat better then I start getting constant snapchats of 50° what's your weather like haha. 5 flavors, what you smoking haha. How cold is it fool. You miss it? Calilife. Pics of the top of the yurt. Ect ect ect Waking up a Fucking beast. Its funny though, although i feel used and owed. I happy where I am. I just wish I didn't have to deal with this fire in my heart. I would be awesome if I could just move on.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Bongpullr said:


> From the soil you used to the place I acquired. I put you guys together so we could succeed. Then I get sent packing for you guys to team up behind my back and use the recources I put in place together? Where's my cut? I was used from the get go. This shit was all done on my back. This shit eats at me every day. Then motherfuckers want to ridicule me.


I would deal with it the aussie way and man up and use the phone .

Instead of the internet for all public to see ?
Riu is for advice,weed talk and pics and friendships and laughs,not for business gripes or threats of revenge.

Dont sweat the small things
Keep it green


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

Bongpullr said:


> The shit got heavy? I was the swag of the operation not the money. I nor you had the cash to make that operation work. He got what he needed and told me we were parting ways. If you were lucky to salvage anything all the pics are photo shopped. Fuck I went to go get the cuts. Intoduced you to. Planted them. Got the place(with tons of talk) cleaned up the property and beds started. Did all the research for the soil ect. And absolutely nothing in return. I guess I overpaid for a car when leaving. That was a nice kick in the ass. I've got countless hours into it and nothing back but obsession. I realize you moved up hill but that doesn't take away from the fact that I put everything into place to make it happen. Worst mistake of my life and I relive it every day. You have no idea...So much crazy shit going on these days. It's a fucked up world. I'm glad you guys were able to connect and use my recources. you know things were getting somewhat better then I start getting constant snapchats of 50° what's your weather like haha. 5 flavors, what you smoking haha. How cold is it fool. You miss it? Calilife. Pics of the top of the yurt. Ect ect ect Waking up a Fucking beast. Its funny though, although i feel used and owed. I happy where I am. I just wish I didn't have to deal with this fire in my heart. I would be awesome if I could just move on.



Then move on, it's a new year and growing season is around the corner. Do everything yourself then nobody to blame but yourself if things go wrong. Mon has tried the partner thing 3x and every time it was BS, mon said see Ya and had a great year alone by himself with less plants, less everything.

karma, Mon don't know the story, but will say. karma is a bitch. Ex partners garden got burned in the fires, Mon had a great harvest.

Mon could partner up with someone with a ton of cash, but that person wants to control everything and knows nothing but thinks they know everything. It's not worth it.

It works for some and it doesn't work for others, anyways you wish to put the fire out in your heart, maybe focus on something else as energy flows where attention goes.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

Bongpullr said:


> The shit got heavy? I was the swag of the operation not the money. I nor you had the cash to make that operation work. He got what he needed and told me we were parting ways. If you were lucky to salvage anything all the pics are photo shopped. Fuck I went to go get the cuts. Intoduced you to. Planted them. Got the place(with tons of talk) cleaned up the property and beds started. Did all the research for the soil ect. And absolutely nothing in return. I guess I overpaid for a car when leaving. That was a nice kick in the ass. I've got countless hours into it and nothing back but obsession. I realize you moved up hill but that doesn't take away from the fact that I put everything into place to make it happen. Worst mistake of my life and I relive it every day. You have no idea...So much crazy shit going on these days. It's a fucked up world. I'm glad you guys were able to connect and use my recources. you know things were getting somewhat better then I start getting constant snapchats of 50° what's your weather like haha. 5 flavors, what you smoking haha. How cold is it fool. You miss it? Calilife. Pics of the top of the yurt. Ect ect ect Waking up a Fucking beast. Its funny though, although i feel used and owed. I happy where I am. I just wish I didn't have to deal with this fire in my heart. I would be awesome if I could just move on.


Dude you were long gone before we ever planted our first plant into the first garden. I don't see you in this picture?.....


----------



## Bongpullr (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes that is the property I aquired with tons of talk and passion, cleaned up for weeks. Dug the Fucking bottom out of the greenhouse. Went to get the cuts. Planted them in your basement. Figured your guys soil mixture out for the property. Introduced you 2 for you to reconnect behind my back. Except for.money i put ina all in fucking placeYes all me. And I get nothing but having to leave my son on thisfixvking eartharth early. Not even a Fucking thany y just a fuck uou. I git fuck you'd to give


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

Seems an odd place to be airing dirty laundry...

Personally, I'd rather put a scar on my knuckle then be calling people out on the internet. 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

get over it dude. its a new day. new things to do


----------



## Bongpullr (Jan 13, 2016)

I got nothing to loose. Kill me. But on the other hand there's a golden band....


----------



## Bongpullr (Jan 13, 2016)

Haha I'm just trolling my friends. All in good fun. Making sure everyones blood flow is strong and giving them something to talk about. Have a great day 1 love...


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Dude you were long gone before we ever planted our first plant into the first garden. I don't see you in this picture?.....
> View attachment 3585204


ahhh makes me miss springtime ...lol...
i ever tell you about the time i caught a fish an gave it to a bigger fish???


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> ahhh makes me miss springtime ...lol...
> i ever tell you about the time i caught a fish an gave it to a bigger fish???


This is the sad truth of partnerships. Almost always ends in some kinda squabble over money. 
Almost warm enough here to plant. Tired of the snow yet?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> This is the sad truth of partnerships. Almost always ends in some kinda squabble over money.
> Almost warm enough here to plant. Tired of the snow yet?


oh i got some sad an funny stories about my partner in mendo . he brought me up from a couch surfing trimmer though so i cant be too mad ... i got plants in my solar greenhouse killing it started nov 20th . comes down wit seeds for this years outdoor ... gg#4 X lemon cookies  ghost , sour amnisia haze ... ect lol ....oh an some rosin for ya gens fireballs too ..lol


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> This is the sad truth of partnerships. Almost always ends in some kinda squabble over money.
> Almost warm enough here to plant. Tired of the snow yet?


People get lazy, people don't show up on time or at all. It gets tiring picking up the slack from the slackers and or fixing other people's mistakes. Not about money but accountability and responsibilities, only takes one person to fuck it up for everyone. 

The plants need care EVERY day, if u neglect them, well u reap what u sow. It gets hard watering, tying, spraying, with no help when you shd have help.


----------



## fandango (Jan 13, 2016)

Bong..I believe you are not cool and were fired for good reason...maybe a tweeker problem yes?


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

Had a partner who never showed up when he shd.......in fact one time he gave Mon bs excuse about his grandma not being well and he had to be with her but he was posting pics on his Instagram of him at the beach skating, while mon was doing all the work waiting for him to show up.

Mon couldn't wait for him to show up, because nothing wouldn get done that way. Mon ain't yo daddy, mon not gonna chase u down.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

420mon said:


> Had a partner who never showed up when he shd.......in fact one time he gave Mon bs excuse about his grandma not being well and he had to be with her but he was posting pics on his Instagram of him at the beach skating, while mon was doing all the work waiting for him to show up.
> 
> Mon couldn't wait for him to show up, because nothing wouldn get done that way. Mon ain't yo daddy, mon not gonna chase u down.


Ive always enjoyed working for myself and its prob a negative side of me that gets in the way but thats how i roll...ruby knows this and ruby accepts this


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive always enjoyed working for myself and its prob a negative side of me that gets in the way but thats how i roll...ruby knows this and ruby accepts this


Yea, its hard doing partnerships. I am a pretty stubborn independent guy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, its hard doing partnerships. I am a pretty stubborn independent guy.


Independent ppl can be the most loyal

But when our trust is broken fuck we can be the nastiest ..thats my take on it anyway


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Independent ppl can be the most loyal
> 
> But when our trust is broken fuck we can be the nastiest ..thats my take on it anyway


Agreed. Do right by me and I am loyal as hell. Do wrong by me and you roll the dice. Might forgive, will rarely forget. And if I don't forgive, watch out lol.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

Loyality has been so hard to find in the civilian world.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Loyality has been so hard to find in the civilian world.


Im an exception papa.. id die for ppl i love and theres not many lol


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think we are hijacking a great grow thread.

Edit: Out of respect, let's stop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2016)

Lets get back on track then....


----------



## fandango (Jan 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lets get back on track then....


Thanks,really enjoyed that show...


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## fandango (Jan 14, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Player music,real or show?seems to lead young folks into a life style full of unstable relations?Not cool to live this life.
Happy to say,I only can observe from afar


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 14, 2016)

I play these songs when I think of past partners.







"Sunshine or rain!"







"dont let them see you celebrate your touchdown!"


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2016)

fandango said:


> Player music,real or show?seems to lead young folks into a life style full of unstable relations?Not cool to live this life.
> Happy to say,I only can observe from afar


So does video games mum


----------



## fandango (Jan 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> So does video games mum


What is a mum?


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2016)

You biatch.


----------



## adower (Jan 14, 2016)

In the words of too short. Biiiittttccchhh. Lol


----------



## fandango (Jan 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> You biatch.


Dang tws good come back..you old fart smeller


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> Dang tws good come back..you old fart smeller


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gotta change the vibe here man.


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol I used to play the shit out of that


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 15, 2016)

I had it on a 45 record.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 15, 2016)

And now back to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 12, 2016)

I came over to look at JJ's trees. Never expected to find so much music. Liked the Old Man remake. Here is a NY song that seems to fit this forum.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the Neil Young/Linda Ronstadt song




beautiful work jj


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 26, 2016)

What was that talk about leaving his son in this earth early? Is that guy even still alive or did he off himself lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2016)

420mon said:


> People get lazy, people don't show up on time or at all. It gets tiring picking up the slack from the slackers and or fixing other people's mistakes. Not about money but accountability and responsibilities, only takes one person to fuck it up for everyone.
> 
> The plants need care EVERY day, if u neglect them, well u reap what u sow. It gets hard watering, tying, spraying, with no help when you shd have help.


AMEN!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Loyality has been so hard to find in the civilian world.


Loyalty is a rare commodity in general and always has been.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Loyalty is a rare commodity in general and always has been.


I think that's why I have a small group of select great friends..once that group gets to big you get the bludgers and unloyal ppl try and reap what they don't sow


----------



## papapayne (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think that's why I have a small group of select great friends..once that group gets to big you get the bludgers and unloyal ppl try and reap what they don't sow





mwooten102 said:


> Loyalty is a rare commodity in general and always has been.


AMEN!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Why yall trying to confuse shit. On the 2015 thread!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why yall trying to confuse shit. On the 2015 thread!


I didnt even know...stonersssssss


----------

